# MTB-Treff Oldenburg - Teil 2



## Thomas (29. Januar 2011)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Mutti (29. Januar 2011)

Fortsetzung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. Januar 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt ...



Aha, jetzt bin ich auch noch ein Schelm? 
Hoffe, dass es Morgen ein wenig wärmer ist. 
Würde gerne mal wieder ins Gelände...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. Januar 2011)

Wir haben es jetzt auch geschafft...

MTB-Treff Oldenburg - Teil 2

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten!!!


----------



## freelancer3 (29. Januar 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe, dass es Morgen ein wenig wärmer ist.
> Würde gerne mal wieder ins Gelände...



2 Paar Socken und die Sache geht  

Dann sind wir ja morgen schon 4, 5? Greyscale, Thomas, Lüder, Paul (?) und MeinerEiner.

Bitte posten wer sonst noch kommt ....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. Januar 2011)

ja, mal schauen, ob es was wird....


----------



## freelancer3 (29. Januar 2011)

... mach es mal möglich ... Du "frierst" doch nicht alleine  
nur Dein Bike musst' alleine putzen


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. Januar 2011)

Aufgrund des Frost wird es Morgen sicher nicht so schmutzig werden.
Der Matsch ist gefroren. Da muss man nur anschließend abstauben.....


----------



## freelancer3 (29. Januar 2011)

Na dann bis 13:00 - now it's your duty


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. Januar 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Na dann bis 13:00 - now it's your duty



ich kann gar kein Englisch..... 
Kenne nur Duty Free.... 
Und da gibts immer leckere Sachen...


----------



## Geestraider (30. Januar 2011)

ich werde mich auch gleich auf die socken machen > richtung harpstedt > wildeshausen und wenn ich nicht erfriere vielleicht noch bis dötlingen. 
mal sehen ob man sich aufm gierenberg sieht  wenn lüder dabei ist kann ja eigentlich nix schiefgehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. Januar 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> wenn lüder dabei ist kann ja eigentlich nix schiefgehen



aha....
Gibst Du mir das schriftlich?

So, werde mich jetzt auch mal in die Lycras zwängen.
Die sind über die Wintermonate irgendwie eingelaufen.
Oder zu heiß gewaschen....
Ich weiß nicht, woran es sonst liegen könnte, dass sie so eng sind...


----------



## Hobb (30. Januar 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> ich werde mich auch gleich auf die socken machen > richtung harpstedt > wildeshausen und wenn ich nicht erfriere vielleicht noch bis dötlingen.


 
moin Michi, knapp verpaßt würd ich sagen.







Die olle Kamera gefällt mir immer besser: keine Uhrzeit, keine Geodaten!


----------



## Geestraider (30. Januar 2011)

Moin Ralf,
ja muß wohl, war gegen 14h an der Ozeanbrücke.
Nach Dötlingen habe Ich es nicht mehr geschafft, habe etwas zuviel Zeit und Körner auf der Großen Höhe liegen lassen  bin deshalb von Wildeshausen aus nach Hause gerollt.


----------



## Hobb (30. Januar 2011)

Gegen 14°° bin ich da weg, aber asphaltiert.

Im Moment fahr ich lieber allein. Wenn es wärmer wird werde ich mich wieder einmischen beim Ringen um Treffs und Termine.


----------



## Geestraider (30. Januar 2011)

Dann haben wir uns wohl nur um Minuten verpasst!!! Ärgerlich!
Ich fahre zur zeit auch alleine, erstmal ne Konkurrenzfähige Form bekommen  Wenn Die wieder stimmt kann Ich auch meine Jungs wieder antreiben damit Sie im Sommer auch fit für die Alpen sind


----------



## Hobb (30. Januar 2011)

um 14°° bin ich aus Wildeshausen weg. Oder Vossberg oder wie auch immer.

An der Ozeanbrücke war ich so gegen 11:30.


http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1895565&postcount=1446


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (30. Januar 2011)

Da hast Du aber lange von Harpstedt nach Wildeshausen gebraucht 
Vossberg muß Ich so 14.30-45h rum gewesen sein. Naja, wie auch immer, knapp daneben ist auch vorbei. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (31. Januar 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Nach Dötlingen habe Ich es nicht mehr geschafft, ....



Moinsen,
ich denke, dass Dötlingen gestern keinen Besuch von MTBlern hatte.
Wir sind auch nur in den Osenbergen gewesen.
War aber auch eine sehr schöne, wenn auch sehr klassische, Tour.

Wäre klasse, wenn Ihr die österliche Veranstaltung durchführen könntet.
Da besteht sicher bei den Oldenburgern auch Interesse.

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## Geestraider (31. Januar 2011)

Ostern als Termin ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt, wäre aber schön wenn man solch eine Tour dieses Jahr mal wieder starten könnte.
Dann ist Dötlingen auch mit im Programm


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. Februar 2011)

*Die Teilnehmerliste für das diesjährige "Eisbein" liegt bei Buhl-Bikes 
in der Lambertistraße in Oldenburg aus. 
Bitte dort nachfragen und einfach anmelden!*


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Februar 2011)

Bislang haben sich 33 Fahrer gemeldet und möchte  Eisbeine bekommen, aber es dürfen sich gerne noch mehr Teilnehmer melden. 
Das Team ist bereit und freut sich auf die Tour.
Bitte beachtet die geänderte Startzeit (12.30h).
Aktuelle Teilnehmerlisten (bin ich gemeldet? etc.) liegen ebenso, wie der Speiseplan, bei Buhl-Bikes aus. 
Also nix wie hin, eintragen und sich auf ein schönes Essen nach der Tour freuen....

Bei Fragen wie immer melden, ansonsten gilt: kommt und sagt es allen weiter (bzw. umgekehrt..)


----------



## freelancer3 (5. Februar 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Bislang haben sich 33 Fahrer gemeldet und ...)



Da war ich mit meinen 3 Dutzend gar nicht so schlecht ...


----------



## Duddel__ (7. Februar 2011)

HI Leutz, kann sein das wir uns schonmal gesehn haben (graues BIke mit roter gabel und weisses Ghost Northshore)

ich wollte mal fragen wo man ausser Huntetrail und Osenberge noch gut fahren kann, evt. auch was bergiges


----------



## Geestraider (7. Februar 2011)

Richtung Dötlingen/Wildeshausen ist es etwas welliger! In unserer Gegend von Bergen zu sprechen wäre ein bischen übertrieben


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. Februar 2011)

Die Eisbeintour steht quasi vor der Tür. Hier noch einige Infos, bzw. Wünsche: 

Prüft doch noch einmal Eure Räder. Ungewollte Pausen aufgrund mangelhaft gewarteter Räder, wären doch schade.. 

Tragt Euch bitte kurzfristig in die Essenlisten ein (Wünsche per Mail an HD oder direkt bei Timo). 
Aktuell können wir dem Gastwirt keine verlässlichen Angaben hinsichtlich der Personenzahl machen. Den Speisenplan findet Ihr im Anhang. 
Wenn Ihr nicht am Essen teilnehmen könnt, wird um eine kurze Nachricht gebeten.
Wir hoffen auf Euer Verständnis, das wir nur Essen für die Teilnehmer bestellen können, deren Anschriften uns bekannt sind. 
Bitte gebt uns diese bekannt.  Zudem können wir Euch dann im nächsten Jahr direkt einladen, bzw ansprechen.

Dieses rein private Treffen verfolgt keine kommerziellen Ziele, es soll einfach nur Spaß machen. 
Nutzt die Gelegenheit mit anderen Gleichgesinnten, ins Gespräch zu kommen. 

Das die Tour bei jedem Wetter stattfindet, bedarf eigentlich keiner Erwähnung. Vielleicht aber, das ich uns schönes Wetter und kalte Beine wünsche. 

Noch einmal: tragt Euch in die Listen ein, seid pünktlich und bringt gute Laune mit. 

HD; Henning, Lüder, Wiebke Timo, Ingo


----------



## Geestraider (12. Februar 2011)

Habe heute schon meine persönliche Eisbeintour gefahren 
War richtig schön bei dem Wind wenn der Schnee waagerecht fällt 
Hatte unterwegs einen schiebenen Plattfuß Biker mit einem älteren Scott getroffen. Ich hatte meine Hilfe angeboten die dankend abgelehnt wurde. Er "würde zurecht kommen" und nach Kirchhatten sei es nicht mehr weit. Ich hoffe der Kollege ist nicht erfroren, kurz darauf fing es an zu schneien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duddel__ (13. Februar 2011)

hi, hab gehört das man auf dem "Utkiek" diesem Müllberg ganz schön fahren kann, war da schonmal jemand?


----------



## Mutti (13. Februar 2011)

Duddel schrieb:


> hi, hab gehört das man auf dem "Utkiek" diesem Müllberg ganz schön fahren kann, war da schonmal jemand?



Leider ist auf den drei Hügeln dort das Radeln (im Gegensatz zum Rodeln ) offiziell verboten.


----------



## Duddel__ (24. Februar 2011)

hey liebe oldenburger!!

wollt mal fragen ob jemand von euch am WE nach Osnabrück fährt???


----------



## Duddel__ (1. März 2011)

HI,
das mit OS ist nix geworden, fahren jedoch dieses WE nach Ibbenbüren in den Teutoburger Wald, wenn jmd. bock hat und vlt auch ein bisschen Orstkenntnis kann er gerne mittkommen, dann wird Zug natürlich auch billiger. achja los geht es um 7:29 beim ZOB OL, 
ankunft in ibbenbüren ca. 2h später


----------



## freelancer3 (5. März 2011)

Greetings,
sind morgen irgendwelche MTB Aktivitäten (an der Schleuse) zu erwarten?  der Wetterbericht verspricht ja Einiges ...


----------



## rekibor (6. März 2011)

Moin Moin,
lese hier nun schon seit einiger Zeit mit und wollte mich denn auch man vorstellen 
Ich bin mitte 20 und grade nach Ol gezogen. Die letzten drei Jahre hab ich in Mitteldeutschland verbracht, komm aber ursprünglich aus Bremen. 
Ich wollte euch mal fragen, wo man hier schön fahren kann? Ich hab schon öfter gelesen, dass Strecken hier nicht gepostet werden (warum?), würde mich daher über PN freuen. 
So long
Kalle


----------



## Geestraider (6. März 2011)

Folge von OL aus einfach der Hunte Flußaufwärts, ab Sandkrug wirste schon was finden


----------



## greyscale (6. März 2011)

rekibor schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich wollte euch mal fragen, wo man hier schön fahren kann? Ich hab schon öfter gelesen, dass Strecken hier nicht gepostet werden (warum?), würde mich daher über PN freuen.
> So long
> Kalle



Auf der Radsportfreunde-Seite gibt es ja noch die UpStreek-Ecke, auf der eigentlich Strecken hochgeladen werden sollten. Die Mounty-Fraktion hat das aber explizit abbestellt.

Liegt vermutlich an den etwas übermütigen Schandlaftschützern im Oldenburgischen.

g.


----------



## Mutti (7. März 2011)

greyscale schrieb:


> Liegt vermutlich an den etwas übermütigen Schandlaftschützern im Oldenburgischen.



_@grey:_ Na, das hast Du jetzt aber auch nur geschrieben, weil Dir die Wortspielerei so gut gefällt, gell?! Von "übermütigen Schandlaftschützern" ist mir "im Oldenburgischen" jedenfalls nichts bekannt.  Ganz im Gegenteil, ich empfinde das Miteinander hier (im Gelände, nicht auf der Straße) generell als überaus entspannend bzw. entspannt - ganz anders als woanders _(Hm, vielleicht sogar der einzige Vorteil im Bike-Revier um OL!? )_. Oder fällt Dir mehr ein, als das ein oder andere unterhaltsame Scharmützel mit dem Bundestrassenschutz? 

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war die (sogar recht fraktionsübergreifend?!) getroffene Entscheidung in Sachen der - nun ja, auch RR-technisch kaum genutzten - "Up Streek"-Ecke eher grundgeset... ähm, grundsätzlich begründet, oder? Also, keine Kriegsbeile ausgraben, um damit auf Phantome oder - noch schlimmer - teuflische Wandmalereien einzuschlagen, ja! 

_@rekibor:_ Jepp, der Hunte flußaufwärts zu folgen ist für den Einstieg nicht die schlechteste Entscheidung. Ansonsten, nutz die Ortskenntnisse der Locals einfach im direkten Kontakt! Besser lernst Du Land und Leute nicht kennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (8. März 2011)

Mutti schrieb:


> _@grey:_ [...]
> 
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war die (sogar recht fraktionsübergreifend?!) getroffene Entscheidung in Sachen der - nun ja, auch RR-technisch kaum genutzten - "Up Streek"-Ecke eher grundgeset... ähm, grundsätzlich begründet, oder? Also, keine Kriegsbeile ausgraben, um damit auf Phantome oder - noch schlimmer - teuflische Wandmalereien einzuschlagen, ja!
> [...]



Das Upstreek-Ding ist derzeit zu umständlich zu bedienen, als dass es exzessiv genutzt werden könnte. Es soll aber angeblich ein Skript geben, mit dem man direkt von GPSsies an Drupal-Seiten verknüpfen kann, finde ich nur nicht...

Mit dem Upload von Gelände-Strecken: Das war tatsächlich so gewünscht, dass wir das nicht hochladen.

g.


----------



## Mutti (10. März 2011)

greyscale schrieb:


> Es soll aber angeblich ein Skript geben, mit dem man direkt von GPSsies an Drupal-Seiten verknüpfen kann, finde ich nur nicht...


Danach müsste ich auch erst noch schauen. Hm, kennt sich hier im Forum zufällig jemand spontan mit dieser (oder ähnlicher) Materie aus? 



greyscale schrieb:


> Mit dem Upload von Gelände-Strecken: Das war tatsächlich so gewünscht, dass wir das nicht hochladen.



Jepp, ich weiß. War ja auch in die Entscheidungsfindung involviert. Habe diesen Sachverhalt daher auch zu keinem Zeitpunkt inhaltlich in Frage gestellt (siehe oben!).  

Doch nun erstmal zu einem Termin-Ding: 
*Nicht vergessen, morgen letzter offizieller "Speichentalk" vor Oktober! *


----------



## freelancer3 (12. März 2011)

Salute,
morgen Sonntag, geht es um 9:00 gen Sandkrug, Dötlingen .... Treffpunkt Donnerschweer Str. / Waterender Weg (Ärztehaus) oder ca. 9:20/30 Uhr an der Schleuse. Wer mit möchte, einfach an einem der Treffpunkte sein oder mich noch kurzfristig kontaktieren.
Bis morgen 
Gruß Uli


----------



## Kalles (17. März 2011)

Hallo

Wie es aussieht haben wir Samstag wieder glück mit dem Wetter.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Ich habe schon mehrere Anmeldungen, unter anderem drei 29er.
Ein paar Höhenmeter täten euch auch mal gut.

Bis dann,
Gruß Kalle


----------



## freelancer3 (19. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
auch morgen wollen wir wieder gen Sandkrug, Dötlingen .... bereits am vormittag. Treffpunkt Donnerschweer Str. / Waterender Weg (Ärztehaus) um 09:30 oder ca. kurz vor 10.00 Uhr an der Schleuse. Wer mit möchte, einfach an einem der Treffpunkte sein, hier posten oder mich kontaktieren.
Bis morgen
VG Uli


----------



## Geestraider (19. März 2011)

Tja, war Ich heute schon 
Falls Ich morgen noch einmal die Richtung fahren sollte, dann wahrscheinlich eher am Nachmittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (19. März 2011)

Damit man für morgen schon mal Lust bekommt ... 

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi7Clu1_wJo[/nomedia]


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gf8Gmc_KipM"]YouTube        - Tilly002.mpg[/nomedia]

VG Uli


----------



## freelancer3 (22. März 2011)

Greetings
sind morgen abend (Mittwoch, 23.03. ab 18:00 Uhr) irgendwelche MTB Aktivitäten ab Treffpunkt Buhl-Bikes zu erwarten?
VG Uli


----------



## Zipp2211 (22. März 2011)

ganz schön Flach bei euch


----------



## freelancer3 (22. März 2011)

Zipp2211 schrieb:


> ganz schön Flach bei euch


 
Naja, viel höher ist es bei Euch nicht wirklich  Wir haben zumindest Deiche


----------



## Zipp2211 (23. März 2011)

Stimmt die gibt es hier nicht, 
Wir haben noch Baggerlöcher wo man BERGE hat (5-10 hm). 
Wo fahrt ihr denn sonst so rum? wart ihr schon mal Dammer Berge?


----------



## OldenBiker (23. März 2011)

Zipp2211 schrieb:


> wart ihr schon mal Dammer Berge?




Schaue er mal hier: http://www.youtube.com/oldenbiker


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Zipp2211 (23. März 2011)

coo l
einige Passagen kenn ich auch


----------



## Geestraider (23. März 2011)

ansonsten fahren wir auch schon mal harz, teuto, alpen...


----------



## OldenBiker (27. März 2011)

Moinsen zusammen,

wer kommt heute? Ich stehe jedenfalls im 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## freelancer3 (27. März 2011)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen,
> 
> wer kommt heute? Ich stehe jedenfalls im 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse.
> 
> ...


Na, wieviele waren heute an der Schleuse? Warst Du alleine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (27. März 2011)

Bin leider erst gegen 13:10 Uhr dagewesen. Entweder ist keiner gekommen, oder ich war etwas zu spät. Jedenfalls bin ich alleine durch Sandkrug gezuckelt.


----------



## Geestraider (31. März 2011)

habe gerade schon einmal bei den bremern angefragt ob interesse an einer gemeinsamen osterrunde wie vor 2 jahren besteht? vielleicht bekommt man ja ein paar leute zusammen


----------



## OldenBiker (5. April 2011)

Moinsen zusammen,

Timo hat vorgeschlagen, morgen statt Bike-Tour mal ein Fahrtechnuktraining zu machen. Treffen wie üblich um 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl-Bikes.


Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Geestraider (18. April 2011)

Auch hier noch einmal:
Falls es Interesse gibt am Karfreitag die bekannte Osterrunde zu fahren bitte mal kurz melden damit Ich planen kann bzw umplanen falls Keiner fahren will!
Bei den Bremern gibt es wohl ein paar die Lust hätten.
Start DEL - Ziel Sandkrug, dazwischen Trails satt


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. April 2011)

Hi Michi,

brauche noch ein paar Strukturdaten...
Wann ist denn der Start?
Wie lang ist die Strecke?
Wo genau ist der Startort? 
Würde, wenn es passt, mit dem Zug nach DEL reisen.

Gibt es noch was zu beachten?

Gruß

Lüder


----------



## Geestraider (19. April 2011)

Moin Lüder,

über die Strukturdaten diskutieren wir gerade im Bremer Thread 
Die Startzeit ist für 11.00h angesetzt, allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht wie die Zugverbindungen am Freitag aus OL sind.
Als Treffpunkt hatte Ich an die Graftwiese gedacht, falls Du die nicht findest könnte Ich dich auch vom Bahnhof abholen.
Zum Streckenverlauf: Graft - Große Höhe - Ozeanbrücke(Harpstedt) - Hölscher Holz (Flachsbäkentrail) - Wildeshausen - Busch & Wellohsberg - Dötlingen! So wie es derzeit aussieht werden wir nicht bis Sandkrug durchfahren. Aber die Huntepadd Runde ist ja eigentlich Pflicht
Ich denke mal das wir in Dötlingen nach der allgemeinen Lust und Laune fragen und dementsprechend entscheiden wie weit wir dann noch fahren. Zumindest würde für dich nach Dötlingen nix neues kommen und den Rückweg von dort wirst du sicher auch ohne Guide finden

Bis auf weiters...
PS: Gibt es sonst niemanden aus OL der Interesse hat?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich kann es noch nicht zusagen, ob ich morgen mitfahren kann.
Heute Morgen hatte meine Pollenallergie die Nase, Augen und Bronchien fest unter Kontrolle. 
Wenn es mir Morgen so geht wie heute, dann kann ich nicht mitfahren. 
Also ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass ich mitradeln kann.
Wenn ich Morgen da bin, dann fahre ich mit; wenn ich nicht um 11.00 Uhr da bin, dann braucht ihr nicht auf mich zu warten.

Bis denne

Lüder


----------



## Geestraider (21. April 2011)

Das wäre sehr schade wenn Du nicht mitfahren könntest! Da warten eine ganze Menge schöne Trails auf dich 
Ausserdem muß doch irgendwer die Oldenburger Farben hoch halten 
Die Resonanz aus OL ist ja schon ziemlich erbärmlich  Hätte mit mehr Interesse gerechnet 
Falls Du noch mit radelst hoffe Ich das Du die Graft findest!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. April 2011)

ist das beim Amtsgericht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (21. April 2011)

In der Nähe!
Die Graftwiesen sind als Parkplatz ausgeschildert! Zwischen Polizei und Wasserturm geht ne Strasse rein(bei der AOK), da fährst Du schon drauf zu, dem Strassenverlauf folgen kommt nach 100-200m links ne kleine Holzhütte. Das ist das Kassenhäuschen vom Tretbootverleih, da ist Treffpunkt!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. April 2011)

ach, da wo auch ab und an der Rummel ist?


----------



## Geestraider (21. April 2011)

Geeenau...wo immer der Kramermarkt ist!!! Und im Moment gerade so ein komischer Wanderzirkus. Aber morgen machen wir ja unseren eigenen Wanderzirkus


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. April 2011)

mal sehen....
Habe ja jede Menge Tabletten und Sprays.....
Wenn die Profis es mit EPO schaffen, dann kann ich doch auch wohl ein wenig....

Mal sehen, wie es Morgen klappt. Die Züge fahren ja normal....
Werde mich sonst Morgen früh hier noch mal melden.
Müsste ja den Zug um 10.00 Uhr nehmen...


----------



## Geestraider (21. April 2011)

Ok, werde versuchen Morgen Früh nochmal hier rein zu schauen!
Und bring ruhig noch ein bischen Verstärkung mit, gibt doch genug Cracks in OL! Wo sind die alle hin? Der Thread ist seit einiger Zeit schon so tot, oder sind die alle am fahren?
Würde mich zumindest freuen wenn Du morgen dabei bist, wird dein Schaden nicht sein


----------



## ohneworte (22. April 2011)

Moin,

finde ich die Graftwiesen in DEL mit dem Navi?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (22. April 2011)

Moin,

kannst ja mal googlen, "An den Graften" in Delmenhorst.
Dort soll ein großer Parkplatz sein. 
Müsste zu finden sein.


----------



## Geestraider (22. April 2011)

Ist auch im Parkleitsystem, wenn man das in DEL so nennen kann, ausgeschildert! Zur Zeit gastiert ein Zirkus im hinteren Teil, aber sollte noch genug Platz zum parken über sein


----------



## freelancer3 (24. April 2011)

Hi @ll - ich wäre ja gerne mit dabei gewesen, leider war ich Karfreitag noch beruflich ausserhalb DE ... 

Lüder, bist Du mitgefahren?
Gruß Uli


----------



## Geestraider (24. April 2011)

Der Gute Lüder war leider nicht dabei, die Pollen waren stärker 
Aber wenn Ich die Bremer richtig verstanden habe ist eine neuerliche Wiederholung nicht ausgeschlossen  Vielleicht dann ja mit Oldenburger beteiligung!


----------



## ohneworte (24. April 2011)

Das war am Freitag eine angenehme Runde auch wenn ich diese aus Zeitgründen abbrechen musste. Die kann gerne wiederholt werden!


----------



## sportyfinearts (25. April 2011)

Hallo an alle
Hatte ja schon letztes Jahr mal Lust mitzufahren, ging aber irgendwie immer nicht. Heute hätte ich mal Zeit nach OL zu kommen. Habt ihr was geplan, oder wer hätte Lust auf nen MTB Ausflug.
MFG Timo


----------



## confuxconfux (29. April 2011)

Hi!

Ich wollte mich hier mal eben vorstellen. Also aufgrund des Studiums wohne ich jetzt auch in OL und würde gerne mit dem MTBen anfangen. Habe aber leider noch nie MTB gefahren und bisher auch noch kein MTB (ja, sehr schlechte Bedingungen momentan*g*). Naja, würde dann erst wahrscheinlich auch alleine fahren, da ich ja viel zu schlecht bin, aber kann man dann, wenn man Lust hat, sich einfach euch mal anschließen, wenn ihr irgendwas macht oder wie sieht das so aus?

Gruß, Franziska

P.S.: Wisst ihr, wo man in OL n gutes MTB kaufen könnte?


----------



## Geestraider (29. April 2011)

Hallo Franziska 

Ich komme selber nicht aus OL aber es gibt meines Wissens nach 2 wöchentliche Termine wo sich die Oldenburger MTBler treffen.
Mittwochs bei Buhl Bikes (hätten auch Bikes zu verkaufen ) um 18.30h glaube Ich und Sonntags 13.00h auf der Schleuse am Niedersachsendamm.
Die kümmern sich bestimmt auch ganz lieb um Anfänger/innen 

Bike Kauf ist natürlich nicht so ganz einfach! Kommt ganz darauf an wie/was Du fahren willst und wie hoch dein Budget ist.
Schau mal entweder bei Buhl oder bei FZO. Ich glaube die sind ganz fähig, auch was Beratung angeht. Du kannst auch nach Bremen zu Stadler, ist ein größerer Laden, da sind nich alle Verkäufer zu gebrauchen, aber die haben öfters ganz gute Angebote 
Oder Du kaufst bei einem Direktversand. Habe Ich damals auch so gemacht, unschlagbar im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, aber kein Service vor Ort.

Vielleicht konnte Ich dir erstmal ein wenig helfen


----------



## OldenBiker (30. April 2011)

Hallo Franziska,

Geestraider hat soweit recht. 2 Termine in der Woche sind für den MTB-Treff vorgesehen. Einmal Mittwochs bei Buhl-Bikes in der Lambertistraße um 18:00 Uhr und/oder Sonntags an der Schleuse (Niedersachsendamm) um 13:00 Uhr.

Wenn Du denn ein Bike gefunden hast, einfach mal vorbeikommen. Wir freuen uns immer über neue Gesichter. Und nicht denken, dass Du nicht besonders gut beim biken bist, wir sind alle mal angefangen. 


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## OldenBiker (30. April 2011)

Moinsen zusammen,

ich hab' mal wieder 'nen Anschlag vor.

Diesmal solls in den Stemweder Berg gehen. Kein großes heizen, sondern dass suchen nach guten Single-Trails. Es werden wahrscheinlich nicht viele Kilometer zusammenkommen, dafür sind Höhenmeter garantiert.

Treffen ist am *29. Mai* um 9:00 Uhr unter der Autobahnbrücke Kreyenbrück. Losfahren ist gegen 9:30 Uhr geplant. Die Rückfahrt ist nicht genau festgelegt, könnte aber je nach Lust und Laune spät werden.

Wer mitfahren will, bitte rechtzeitig melden (per Mail) um das hinkommen zu organisieren.

Was mitbringen?

Auf jedenfall das Bike ;-). Helm muss mit und genug zu futtern und trinken.

Noch ein paar Infos zum Stemweder Berg

Der Stemweder Berg ist das kleinste Mittelgebirge in Deutschland und ist die Grenze der Landkreise Diepholz und Minden-Lübbecke. Ebenso liegt es auf Grenze der Bundesländer Niedersachsen und Nordrhein-Westfalen.

Diese 'Gebirge' ist Teil des Naturpark Dümmer und liegt ca. 10 km vom Dümmer See entfernt. Der höchste Gipfel hat 181 m über NN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportyfinearts (1. Mai 2011)

Wer will heute an der Schleuse sein?


----------



## freelancer3 (1. Mai 2011)

sportyfinearts schrieb:


> Wer will heute an der Schleuse sein?


 
Hi, Schleuse um 13:00 werde ich nicht mehr schaffen 

Plane aber etwas später heute nachmittag eine Tour... wem's dann zeitlich besser passt oder wer so mit will, gerne melden ...

VG Uli


----------



## OldenBiker (1. Mai 2011)

Hi Uli,

wann und wo treffen? Würde wohl mitfahren.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## sportyfinearts (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo nochmal
Ist das noch aktuell? Ich möchte auch etwas später los. Bleibe Online, wegen Antwort. Brauche aber eine Stunde zum Treffpunkt zu kommen, bitte deshalb zeitig genug antworten.
MFG
Timo


----------



## OldenBiker (1. Mai 2011)

Wie siht's gegen 14:30 Uhr an der Schleise aus? Bin auch noch mitten in Startvorbereitungen.


----------



## sportyfinearts (1. Mai 2011)

Bitte 15 Uhr erst. Ich brauche wirklich ne Stund allein für die Anfahrt mit dem Rad. Geht das in Ordnung?


----------



## freelancer3 (1. Mai 2011)

sportyfinearts schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal
> Ist das noch aktuell? Ich möchte auch etwas später los. Bleibe Online, wegen Antwort. Brauche aber eine Stunde zum Treffpunkt zu kommen, bitte deshalb zeitig genug antworten.
> MFG
> Timo


 
Jup ist noch aktuell, von wo kommst Du denn angereist? War das WHV? Kennst Du die MTB Strecken um OL schon? 
Uli


----------



## sportyfinearts (1. Mai 2011)

Nein, Großenkneten Umland, und nein.


----------



## freelancer3 (1. Mai 2011)

sportyfinearts schrieb:


> Nein, Großenkneten Umland, und nein.


 
Und Du reist mit dem Rad an? Kennst Du den Huntetrail (Huntlosen, Sanum) bzw. den Huntepadd (Doetlingen) schon?

Wenn nicht, das ist eigentlich "unser" schönstes Gelände in der Umgebung, könntest Du ja aber schon kennen, wenn Du aus Großenkneten kommst, ist nicht soweit von da ...

Wenn wir dort allerdings hin wollen, ist der Treffpunkt Schleuse für Dich ungünstig ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportyfinearts (1. Mai 2011)

Also, ich bin wohl mal da unterwegs gewesen, aber ich weiß nicht ob sich das mit euren Strecken deckt. Bin auch mehr mit RR unterwegs, MTB eigentlich nur im Urlaub, wenns in die Berge geht. Aber das wäre doch ne gute Ecke zum Fahre für heute, dann brauch ich nicht erst nach OL kommen.


----------



## freelancer3 (1. Mai 2011)

sportyfinearts schrieb:


> Also, ich bin wohl mal da unterwegs gewesen, aber ich weiß nicht ob sich das mit euren Strecken deckt. Bin auch mehr mit RR unterwegs, MTB eigentlich nur im Urlaub, wenns in die Berge geht. Aber das wäre doch ne gute Ecke zum Fahre für heute, dann brauch ich nicht erst nach OL kommen.


 

Dann würde ich sagen wir treffen uns dann an der Huntebrücke, am Eingang Barneführerholz (oder Huntebrücke Astrup), das dürfte dann für alle der ca. gleiche Anreiseweg sein ... 

gegen kurz nach 15:00 Uhr ... OKi?

Ich schick Dir noch meine Handynummer als private Nachricht, kannst Deine dann ja als reply zurück senden.


----------



## sportyfinearts (1. Mai 2011)

Huntebrücke Astrup sagt mir was. Da werde ich da sein. Muss grad noch versuchen Luft auf meine Fatty zu kriegen, dann pack ich zusammen und fahre los. Brauch bis dahin ca.35min. Vielleicht kann mir einer noch seine Handynummer per PN schicken, dann kann ich schreiben, wenn ich Panne habe, dass ihr nicht sinnlos wartet. 
Bis denn


----------



## OldenBiker (1. Mai 2011)

sportyfinearts schrieb:


> Huntebrücke Astrup sagt mir was. Da werde ich da sein. Muss grad noch versuchen Luft auf meine Fatty zu kriegen, dann pack ich zusammen und fahre los. Brauch bis dahin ca.35min. Vielleicht kann mir einer noch seine Handynummer per PN schicken, dann kann ich schreiben, wenn ich Panne habe, dass ihr nicht sinnlos wartet.
> Bis denn



ich mache mich denn mal auf socken, um rechtzeitig da zu sein.


----------



## focus-ol (2. Mai 2011)

Wer fährt denn am Mittwoch?


----------



## sportyfinearts (3. Mai 2011)

Ich würde vielleicht, wenn einer mehr kommt. Damit es sich lohnt. Aber bitte bis morgen früh antworten, muss dann Rad mit nach OL nehmen morgens.
Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (4. Mai 2011)

Moin, Moin

ich bin neu im Forum, fahre aber seit Mitte 2009 hier und da mal mit.
Einige werden mich in Verbindung mit meinem Benutzernamen sicher erkennen.

Würde heute auch gerne ne Runde ab Timos Laden drehen.

Wer kommt den noch alles ?

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## sportyfinearts (4. Mai 2011)

Ich bin übrigens ein anderer Timo..., falls das zu Irritationen führte. Ich werde heute nicht fahren, weil nun kein Rad in OL.
Übrigens war der Ausflug Sonntag hervorragend. Danke an Ulli und Oldenbiker.
MFg Timo


----------



## freelancer3 (9. Mai 2011)

Daran denken, nächsten Sonntag (15.Mai) ist WiehenCross in Venne ... http://www.wiehen-cross.de/

"Eine" Fahrgemeinschaft ist schon klar (Lüder, Marc und Uli) fahren direkt mit (m)einer Zitrone dort hin ...

ich hoffe noch viele weitere bekannte Gesichter aus Oldenburg und umzu zu sehen   

Bis spätestens Sonntag ...

p.s. Aus eigener Erfahrung ... es lohnt sich wirklich ...


----------



## OldenBiker (15. Mai 2011)

Moinsen,

ich fahre auch direkt von mir nach Venne. Mein Auto ist nämlich auch schon voll.

Bis später.

OldenBiker


----------



## sportyfinearts (16. Mai 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Daran denken, nächsten Sonntag (15.Mai) ist WiehenCross in Venne ... http://www.wiehen-cross.de/
> 
> "Eine" Fahrgemeinschaft ist schon klar (Lüder, Marc und Uli) fahren direkt mit (m)einer Zitrone dort hin ...
> 
> ...



Moin
Nachdem der Platz dann leer war, sind wir nach 90km und 5:30h Fahrzeit ins Ziel gekommen und sind von den Organisatioren noch kostenlos verpflegt worden. Bischen AUA und Rücken, sonst war es echt eine gute Ausfahrt. Das merke ich mir definitiv fürs nächste Jahr wieder vor.
Timo


----------



## OldenBiker (16. Mai 2011)

Moinsen zusammen,

erstes Video ist fertig, die 3D-Version vom Wiehen-Cross ist in arbeit.

http://youtu.be/HNDArdb8fcM

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## boing (17. Mai 2011)

sportyfinearts schrieb:


> Nachdem der Platz dann leer war, sind wir nach 90km und 5:30h Fahrzeit ins Ziel gekommen ...



Öhm, wieso 90km? Ich hatte nur 69,4 auf der Uhr... verfahren?


----------



## sportyfinearts (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo
Ich bin mit der OL Gruppe um Henning und Uli gefahren und die Markierungen an einer Wegegabelung fehlten. So sind wir auf eine andere Strecke (den Rest der 55iger und 75iger) und sind nach ca.40km im Ziel gewesen. Das betraf einige andere auch noch. Ich bin dann mit ... (29iger Specialized, Sachse.. Sorry Namen nicht gemerkt) zurueck zur Gabelung kurze Strecke- lange Strecken vor dem langen Anstieg (auf direktem Weg) und sind die 75iger Runde nochmal gefahren. Diesmal dann richtig. Dadurch kamen dann 91km zustande. Man goennt sich ja sonst nix .
MFG


----------



## boing (17. Mai 2011)

sportyfinearts schrieb:


> Dadurch kamen dann 91km zustande. Man goennt sich ja sonst nix .



;-)

Das mit den fehlenden/umgestellten Schildern war allerdings wirklich blöd, wir sind an 2, 3 Stellen auch etwas aus dem Konzept gebracht worden - der Waldbesitzer hat sie irgendwie nicht alle...


----------



## OldenBiker (20. Mai 2011)

So, das 3D-Video vom Wiehen-Cross ist auch fertig (naja, seit 3 Tagen schon). Wünsche viel Spass dabei.

Hier der Link zu meinem Kanal: http://www.youtube.com/oldenbiker

Das mit dem Schilderklau war zwar nicht so besonders nett, Spass gemacht hat' aber trotzdem.

Gruß
ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boing (21. Mai 2011)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> So, das 3D-Video vom Wiehen-Cross ist auch fertig (naja, seit 3 Tagen schon).



Lustig das.

Auch lustig, dass ihr bei 0:39 direkt den ersten Verfahrer hattet - eigentlich wäre es da scharf rechts gegangen ;-)


----------



## OldenBiker (21. Mai 2011)

Da haben sich dann aber noch sehr viele andere verfahren . Könnte aber auch sein, das es der Abzweig für die Schnupperrunde war. Ist aber völlig egal, hat nämlich mal wieder Spass gemacht.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (22. Mai 2011)

So ein Shitwetter....


----------



## OldenBiker (22. Mai 2011)

Stimmt schon, Shitwetter, ich fahre aber trotzdem. Die alten Knochen müssen bewegt werden.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Mai 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> So ein Shitwetter....



Moin,

Regen in OL oder was ist los? Hier ist trocken und sonnig (ist ja nicht weit weg).

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## OldenBiker (22. Mai 2011)

So'n paar Tropfen kommen schon mal runter. Bin wieder zu Hause. Alleine fahren macht auch keinen Spass.


Gruß
Ingo


----------



## ohneworte (22. Mai 2011)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> So'n paar Tropfen kommen schon mal runter. Bin wieder zu Hause. Alleine fahren macht auch keinen Spass.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Ingo



Ich habe hier auch noch einen ordentlichen Gewitterschauer auf dem Bike abbekommen und bin wie ein begossener Pudel bei meiner Schwester eingekehrt...


----------



## Geestraider (22. Mai 2011)

Deswegen habe Ich meine Kilometer schon gestern gemacht 
Gibt ja schliesslich einen Wetterbericht


----------



## OldenBiker (22. Mai 2011)

Auf'n Wetterbericht ist aber nicht verlass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (22. Mai 2011)

ich weiß, aber gestern war gut und habe vorsichtshalber ein paar Kilometer extra gemacht 
Ne schöne Runde nach Thüle und aufm Rückweg über die Ahlhorner Fischteiche...sehr geil, hat Spaß gemacht und war 3-stellig 
Da mußte ich heute nicht zwingend


----------



## OldenBiker (22. Mai 2011)

Dafür hab' ich nächstes Wochenende Spass, egal was fürn Wetter.
Geht in' Stemweder Berg, ein wenig Trails suchen.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Geestraider (22. Mai 2011)

Dafür gehts Himmelfahrt ins Karwendel


----------



## ohneworte (22. Mai 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Deswegen habe Ich meine Kilometer schon gestern gemacht
> Gibt ja schliesslich einen Wetterbericht



Hi Michi,

gestern war ich in Munster arbeiten, also war da leider nichts mit Biken. Also musste ich im Gegensatz zu Dir heute noch mal raus. Bin ja schließlich kommendes Wochenende hier zugegen:  www.aktivsee.de

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (22. Mai 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Dafür gehts Himmelfahrt ins Karwendel



Da ist eine etwas andere Fahrradtour geplant!


----------



## freelancer3 (25. Mai 2011)

Greetings,
fährt heute jemand ab 18:00 Uhr (Treffpunkt Buhl-Bikes)?
VG Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipp2211 (25. Mai 2011)

so bin zurück von den Fischteichen bei Alhorn. Macht ja spaß da rumzueiern  Letzte Woche war da noch ein Fischadler zu sehen und die Karpfen waren am springen.


----------



## RedLabel1985 (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

komme aus Oldenburg und suche Leute mit denen man gelegentlich mal ne Runde drehen kann. Habe noch 2 Mitstreiter hier in Oldenburg mit denen ich ab und zu im Harz rumschreddere.
Was für Touren dreht ihr denn so? Nur CC und "gemütliche" Touren?
Falls Interesse besteht, kann man sich gern mal treffen und eine Schnupperrunde drehen. Fahre selber ein Canondale Jekyll Custom und fahre von Enduro bis Tour. Leider findet man hier im Norden ja so wenig Leute mit "MTB-Fieber" 

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Geestraider (26. Mai 2011)

harz hört sich gut an, da touren wir gelegentlich auch mal rum 
für enduro fehlt mir aktuell aber etwas federweg  ansonsten bügel ich fast alles rauf und runter was man mit nem 100er hardtail bewältigen kann 
wenn man das eingrenzen möchte wird das irgendwo zwischen CC und AM liegen, gemütlich ist relativ


----------



## RedLabel1985 (31. Mai 2011)

Findet der Biketreff morgen Abend statt? Würde dann mal zu euch stoßen wollen...

Habe mich übrigens am Wochenende im DH in Braunlage versucht. Adrenalin pur! Und jetzt?
ICH BRAUCHE EIN 2. RAD :-D


----------



## OldenBiker (31. Mai 2011)

Moinsen,

ich hab' vor morgen zu fahren. Wetter scheint ja ein wenig mit zu spielen. Also bis morgen um 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl-Bikes.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Zipp2211 (1. Juni 2011)

Ich bin heut bei Buhl-Bikes. wollte mitfahren habe aber gerade mein Rad verkauft 
Deswegen ab nach OL ein neues kaufen damit ich bald am Start bin.


----------



## RedLabel1985 (1. Juni 2011)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich hab' vor morgen zu fahren. Wetter scheint ja ein wenig mit zu spielen. Also bis morgen um 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl-Bikes.
> 
> ...


 

Es kann sein, dass ich ein paar Minuten später komme. Aller spätestens viertel nach... Was steht denn auf dem Programm heute? Ne schnelle Wolfswarte-Tour?


----------



## freelancer3 (5. Juni 2011)

Greetings,
ich werde heute um 13:00 an der Schleuse sein, falls sich noch jemand dazugesellen möchte ...
VG Uli


----------



## freelancer3 (7. Juni 2011)

Moin again
plant jemand für morgen 18:00 Uhr ab Buhl Bikes? - trotz nur mäßiger Wetteraussichten, aber eigentlich ja kein Grund nicht zukommen 
VG Uli


----------



## bergwerken (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo Uli

hab meine Slicks noch nicht bei diesem Wetter ausprobiert, aber mehr wie auf die S..... fallen kann ja nicht passieren.

Also bis Morgen bei Buhl Bikes.

vg Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (8. Juni 2011)

Moinsen, 
also ich fahre, Sch****egal, ob's regnet.

Denn bis um 18:00 Uhr. bei Timo.


----------



## ritzel007 (8. Juni 2011)

Heute 18:00 Buhl Bikes:

*Tour de Pluie*

für die wetterfesten ;-)

Gruss,
H.


----------



## RedLabel1985 (8. Juni 2011)

Da ich euch ja leider letzte Woche zeitlich verpasst habe (sorry), versuche ich es heute noch mal. Vorausgesetzt ich komme pünktlich aus dem Büro weg 

LG

Sebastian


----------



## OldenBiker (8. Juni 2011)

@RedLabel1985

versuch halbwegs pünktlich zu sein. Wir warten im besten Fall 10 min.


----------



## s.till (10. Juni 2011)

endlich hab ichs auch mal wieder hier ins forum geschafft. 
freu mich auf nächsten mittwoch.
grüße
svenja


----------



## s.till (11. Juni 2011)

nabend jungs. fährt zufällig einer von euch morgen nach willingen und kann mich mit runter und auch wieder mit hoch nehmen? grüße svenja


----------



## ritzel007 (11. Juni 2011)

s.till schrieb:


> nabend jungs. fährt zufällig einer von euch morgen nach willingen und kann mich mit runter und auch wieder mit hoch nehmen? grüße svenja



Sorry, das fällt für uns dieses Mal leider aus :-(
Henning


----------



## ritzel007 (11. Juni 2011)

...Aber dafür werden wir13:00 an der Schleuse sein!


----------



## freelancer3 (12. Juni 2011)

Hi - bin auch dabei und habe einen schönen GPX Track in meinem Garmin (Dötlingen - Wildeshausen - Alhorner Fischteiche ...)    ... denn morgen ist ja Ruhetag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. Juni 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Hi - bin auch dabei und habe einen schönen GPX Track in meinem Garmin (Dötlingen - Wildeshausen - Alhorner Fischteiche ...)    ... denn morgen ist ja Ruhetag



jaja, du Nimmersatt.....
Das ist doch wieder ne Tour über 100 km, oder?
Das Rad ist startbereit. Bis gleich....


----------



## freelancer3 (12. Juni 2011)

Die Strecke ist sehr variabel  - es möge keine(r) abgestreckt sein ...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. Juni 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist sehr variabel  - es möge keine(r) abgestreckt sein ...



oha, Abstrecken willst Du auch noch? 
Das verstößt doch gegen AI...


----------



## freelancer3 (12. Juni 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> oha, Abstrecken willst Du auch noch?
> Das verstößt doch gegen AI...


 
Du musst auch immer das letzte Wort haben ... 
Bis gleich ...


----------



## OldenBiker (12. Juni 2011)

s.till schrieb:


> nabend jungs. fährt zufällig einer von euch morgen nach willingen und kann mich mit runter und auch wieder mit hoch nehmen? grüße svenja



Hallo Svenja,

hätt' ich das gewusst, wäre ich heute gefahren. War gestern für ein paar Stunden da.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. Juni 2011)

So, bin auch gut zuhause angekommen 
und habe einen großen Teller mit Nudeln verspeist.
Danke für die nette Tour.
Hatte aber wohl zuwenig über Tag gefuttert.
Deswegen lief es zum Schluss nicht mehr ganz so rund.
Statistik: 117 km; reine Fahrzeit: 5 h 40 min


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (13. Juni 2011)

OldenbÃ¼rger schrieb:


> So, bin auch gut zuhause angekommen
> und habe einen groÃen Teller mit Nudeln verspeist.
> Danke fÃ¼r die nette Tour.
> Hatte aber wohl zuwenig Ã¼ber Tag gefuttert.
> ...


 
Ich hatte doch gesagt, heute wird Ruhetag sein   

Hier der Videoschnitt von gestern [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJ88T9_TgOQ"]YouTube        - âªIrgendwo_im_Oldenburger_Land.mpgâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Juni 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Hier der Videoschnitt von gestern YouTube        - âªIrgendwo_im_Oldenburger_Land.mpgâ¬â



uhhhhh, nice


----------



## s.till (13. Juni 2011)

sehr schönes video. =)


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Juni 2011)

und das kleine Malheur ist auch mit drauf. 
Gute abgefangen hat das der Kameramann....


----------



## Geestraider (13. Juni 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Hier der Videoschnitt von gestern



Kommt mir Alles so bekannt vor 
War doch die Visbeker Braut wenn Ich mich nicht täusche?


----------



## Mutti (13. Juni 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Kommt mir Alles so bekannt vor



Mir auch. Sogar die nassen FÃ¼Ãe.   



Geestraider schrieb:


> War doch die Visbeker Braut wenn Ich mich nicht tÃ¤usche?



Hm, ich hÃ¤tte spontan eher auf den "Visbecker BrÃ¤utigam" getippt ...  ... hm, werd ich mir gleich nochmal anschauen. 

So oder so, dicken Dank fÃ¼r's Video! 

Apropos Helmkamera, unser "Ehemaliger" in Utah - gemeint ist _rieol_ - hat just das erste Bike-Video aus seiner neuen Heimat ins Netzt gestellt. Bei Interesse: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xy43QO4j4gs"]YouTube        - âªMountain Biking, Bobsled Trail, Salt Lake City, June 2011â¬â[/nomedia]!


----------



## Geestraider (13. Juni 2011)

Nene, der Bräutigam ist es nicht, kann nur die Braut sein


----------



## Mutti (13. Juni 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Nene, der Bräutigam ist es nicht, kann nur die Braut sein



Jepp, stimmt. 

... und alle Visbeker mögen mir das unnötige, olle "Dehnungs-C" in meinem letzten Beitrag bitte, bitte verzeichen!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Juni 2011)

Ja, es war natürlich die Visbeker Braut, an der wir vorbei gefahren sind. 
Die Glaner Braut haben wir auch nur gestreift.
Die Aue-Durchfahrt ist natürlich ein Klassiker.
Ich habe auch nur geschoben, da ich eine Sammlung von Handies im Rucksack hatte. Sonst wäre ich ja auch gefahren....


----------



## Geestraider (13. Juni 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Sonst wäre ich ja auch gefahren....



Schon klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Juni 2011)

ach ja....
Danke noch für Dein geistiges Eigentum.....
Himmelfahrt haben wir die Ostertour von Delmenhorst nach Oldenburg gemacht. Da waren sehr nette Geschichten zwischen Delmendaddel und Dötlingen dabei.....
Den Track hatten wir von einem der Mitfahrer...


----------



## Geestraider (13. Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe der Pflanzenbewuchs war nicht zu extrem!


----------



## Mutti (13. Juni 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Ja, es war natürlich die Visbeker Braut, an der wir vorbei gefahren sind.



Die "Teiche" habt ihr dann aber nicht mehr mitgenommen, oder? Wären dann auch sicher mehr als 120 km Gesamtstrecke geworden, vermute ich mal. Weil, sonst ... 



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Die Aue-Durchfahrt ist natürlich ein Klassiker. Ich habe auch nur geschoben, da ich eine Sammlung von Handies im Rucksack hatte. Sonst wäre ich ja auch gefahren....



Und ich dachte schon, es hätte an der vierten und fünften Zeile in Deinem Beitrag hier gelegen.  
Aber so, sehr fürsorglich ...  

@_Geestraider_: Lüder war von der DEL-OL-Strecke offenbar sehr angetan. Von übermäßiger B-Pflanzung war dabei nicht die Rede.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Juni 2011)

nö, das war alles noch soweit okay....
Wenn wir die richtigen Wege denn auch immer gefunden haben.
Ansonsten war alles gut fahrbar.
Sie sandigen Passagen könnten ein bißchen weniger sein...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Juni 2011)

Mutti schrieb:


> Die "Teiche" habt ihr dann aber nicht mehr mitgenommen, oder? Wären dann auch sicher mehr als 120 km Gesamtstrecke geworden, vermute ich mal. Weil, sonst ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Teiche haben wir auch mitgenommen. Einmal außen rum. Blaue Route...
Zum Zeitpunkt der Aue-Durchfahrt gings mir noch gut. 
Ab Tungeln waren aber alle Reserven erschöpft....


----------



## Geestraider (13. Juni 2011)

Das könnte wohl daran liegen das der kollege mit dem navi nur bis gut altona mit war, die busch-trails danach sind zur zeit sicher unbefahrbar, waren sie vor 6 wochen schon.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Juni 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Das könnte wohl daran liegen das der kollege mit dem navi nur bis gut altona mit war, die busch-trails danach sind zur zeit sicher unbefahrbar, waren sie vor 6 wochen schon.



also wir hatten den Trail bis komplett nach Dötlingen und wieder zurück nach Delmendaddel. Aber das brauchten wir ja nicht....

Busch-Trails ab Gut Altona? hmmmm....
Daran kann ich mich gar nicht so erinnern....  Ging alles...


----------



## Mutti (13. Juni 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Die Teiche haben wir auch mitgenommen.



Aha, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Mitgeplottet? Schickbar? 



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Zum Zeitpunkt der Aue-Durchfahrt gings mir noch gut. Ab Tungeln waren aber alle Reserven erschöpft....



Na, Tungeln ist ja schon fast "Stadt". 

@Geestraider: Buschtrail? Du meinst von Südosten kommenden hinter der Wassermühle links?


----------



## Geestraider (13. Juni 2011)

Hauptsache es hat Spaßgemacht! Und vielleicht habe Ich beim nächsten mal ja auch Zeit und Lust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Juni 2011)

Mutti schrieb:


> Aha, hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Mitgeplottet? Schickbar?



Also Beweise gibt es dafür genug.
Drei Mountainbikespuren im Sand....


----------



## Geestraider (13. Juni 2011)

Mutti schrieb:


> @Geestraider: Buschtrail? Du meinst von Südosten kommenden hinter der Wassermühle links? Oooh ja, wenn die Ecke gemeint ist ...



Vom Gut Altona zum Huntealtarm und dann rüber zum Buschteich! Einer der besten Trails der Gegend meiner Meinung nach, nur leider im Sommer praktisch nicht befahrbar wegen der B-Pflanzen.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Juni 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Hauptsache es hat Spaßgemacht! Und vielleicht habe Ich beim nächsten mal ja auch Zeit und Lust



Also der Uli und ich haben schon darüber philosophiert, 
die Tour zeitnah zu wiederholen.
Du bekommst natürlich Bescheid. 
Kannst dann ja von OL wieder mit dem Zug nach Delmendaddel....


----------



## Geestraider (13. Juni 2011)

Nach DEL brauch ich keinen Zug, so weit habe ich es nicht


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Juni 2011)

ja, es ist dieser Abschnitt....


----------



## Geestraider (13. Juni 2011)

Yo, und das ging gut, da waren vor wochen schon die brennnesseln am wuchern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Juni 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Yo, und das ging gut, da waren vor wochen schon die brennnesseln am wuchern!



ja, rote Beine hatten wir schon......grins
Aber die anderen B-Pflanzen waren kaum vorhanden.
In Dötlingen hatte ich dann aber auch eine Zecke an den Beinen...


----------



## Mutti (13. Juni 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Vom Gut Altona zum Huntealtarm und dann rüber zum Buschteich!



Ah, okay, Einstieg unterhalb von Mühle bzw. Jade-Wanderweg ... thx. 



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Also Beweise gibt es dafür genug.
> Drei Mountainbikespuren im Sand....


----------



## Geestraider (13. Juni 2011)

Im Oktober werde ich wieder mit meiner Astschere losziehen und alles frei schneiden, danach kann man wieder richtig Gas geben  Dann gibts auch keine Zecken mehr 
Im März hatte ich die ersten spriessenden Brombeeren nochmal weggeschnitten, hätte nicht gedacht das es solange hält


----------



## ritzel007 (13. Juni 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nur geschoben, da ich eine Sammlung von Handies im Rucksack hatte. Sonst wäre ich ja auch gefahren....



Dafür nochmal vielen Dank


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Juni 2011)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Dafür nochmal vielen Dank



Gern geschehen....

Aber das scheint ganz schön aufs Material zu gehen.
Das hat ja anschließend alles gequitscht ....
Und die Kette war dann ruckzuck furztrocken....

Beim nächsten Mal trage ich mein Rad ...


----------



## ritzel007 (13. Juni 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Gern geschehen....
> 
> Aber das scheint ganz schön aufs Material zu gehen.
> Das hat ja anschließend alles gequitscht ....
> ...



Machen wir's wie beim Marathon: einfach Kettenfett mitnehmen..


----------



## freelancer3 (15. Juni 2011)

Hier noch zwei NachzÃ¼gler-Video's ...
... vom 4. Wiehen-Cross und von LÃ¼der's und meinereiner Vatertagstour ...

YouTube        - âªwiehencross-2011-02.mpgâ¬â"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVaqXNilcEk[/COLO"]YouTube        - âªwiehencross-2011-02.mpgâ¬â

YouTube        - âªA Father's Day Tourâ¬â"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTC8jBAbLLM[/COLO"]YouTube        - âªA Father's Day Tourâ¬â


Bis heute abend bei Buhl Bikes


----------



## Mutti (15. Juni 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> YouTube        - âªA Father's Day Tourâ¬â"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTC8jBAbLLM[/COLO"]YouTube        - âªA Father's Day Tourâ¬â






... der (leider viel zu kurze) Abschnitt vom (leider viel zu kurzen) Padd an der FlachsbÃ¤ke gefÃ¤llt mir besonders. 

Danke fÃ¼r's Zeigen!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. Juni 2011)

So, Danke den netten Mitfahrern für die schöne Tour.
Wir haben ja noch ein wenig Glück gehabt mit dem Wetterchen...

Bis bald im Wald...


----------



## Geestraider (15. Juni 2011)

schickes video, habe alles erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. Juni 2011)

und so viel Gebüsch war da auch nicht im Weg....


----------



## Geestraider (15. Juni 2011)

hat doch sein gutes wenns nicht genug regnet


----------



## freelancer3 (15. Juni 2011)

... was planen wir denn für Sonntag? 4 haben schon zugesagt um 13:00,  nach dem Ausschlafen , an der Schleuse zu sein ...


----------



## Mutti (15. Juni 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> und so viel Gebüsch war da auch nicht im Weg....



Nur, was ich mich beim Schauen der Videos gefragt habe, warum räumt Ihr denn so schöne (natürliche) "Cross-Hindernisse" aus dem Weg?!  Hey, aus 'm Schwung dynamisch rüber (da gibt's ja verschiedene Methoden), und gut is'!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (16. Juni 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> ... was planen wir denn für Sonntag? 4 haben schon zugesagt um 13:00,  nach dem Ausschlafen , an der Schleuse zu sein ...



Huhu,

habe mal einen Blick in das Wetter für das Wochenende gewagt.
Also von mir aus dürfte es gerne besser werden.
Die Vorhersagen sind leider grottenschlecht.
Von daher sollten wir mal schauen, wie es dann Sonntag real aussieht.
Bei ansprechendem Wetter wäre ich für fast alle Schandtaten bereit.

Bis bald im Wald...

Oldenbürger


----------



## freelancer3 (16. Juni 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> habe mal einen Blick in das Wetter für das Wochenende gewagt.
> Also von mir aus dürfte es gerne besser werden.
> ...



Hossa!
Du bist und bleibst ein Sauberkind   
LG Uli


----------



## freelancer3 (16. Juni 2011)

Habe mal gerade "meinen" Wetterguru gefragt ....
Am späten Nachmittag soll es nicht mehr sooooo nass werden ... Zumindest nicht von oben .    
 ... Wäre doch vielleicht 'ne Alternative wenn's zu feucht von oben  wird .... 
Was sagen denn "unsere" Mädels" dazu?   

VG - von Espresso ....


----------



## OldenBiker (16. Juni 2011)

Wetter am Wochenende is' mir egal. Ich fahre trotzdem, und zwar im Harz, Marathon. Wird 'ne rutschige Angelegeheit.

Viel spass am Sonntag.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## s.till (16. Juni 2011)

Ich hab gehört, Schlammpackungen sind gut für die Beine =) Also fahren würde ich bei jedem Wetter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (16. Juni 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Habe mal gerade "meinen" Wetterguru gefragt ....
> Am späten Nachmittag soll es nicht mehr sooooo nass werden ... Zumindest nicht von oben .
> ... Wäre doch vielleicht 'ne Alternative wenn's zu feucht von oben  wird ....
> Was sagen denn "unsere" Mädels" dazu?
> ...



ist Espresso jetzt Dein Künstlername?
Habe jetzt für Sonntag Mittag schon eine Einladung zum Grillen angenommen.
Vielleicht könnte man ja auch ne Abendtour machen...

Gute Nacht


----------



## freelancer3 (16. Juni 2011)

s.till schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört, Schlammpackungen sind gut für die Beine =) Also fahren würde ich bei jedem Wetter....



Das gefällt mir


----------



## freelancer3 (16. Juni 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ist Espresso jetzt Dein Künstlername?
> Habe jetzt für Sonntag Mittag schon eine Einladung zum Grillen angenommen.
> Vielleicht könnte man ja auch ne Abendtour machen...
> 
> Gute Nacht



Besser als Kaffeebohne und Flutschfinger


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (16. Juni 2011)

ne Schlammpackung hatte ich partiell ja gestern schon...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (16. Juni 2011)

so, Schluss mit Smalltalk.
Ab mit Euch in die Falle.
Der Schlaf vor Mitternacht ist am Besten!

Gute Nacht John Boy.....


----------



## freelancer3 (16. Juni 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ist Espresso jetzt Dein Künstlername?
> Habe jetzt für Sonntag Mittag schon eine Einladung zum Grillen angenommen.
> Vielleicht könnte man ja auch ne Abendtour machen...
> 
> Gute Nacht



Irgendwie passt Regen und Grillen auch nicht wirklich zusammen ....
 Gute Nacht Elisabeth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (17. Juni 2011)

Das Grillen findet in einem komfortablen Carport statt.
So bleibt das Grillgut und die Gäste trocken....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (17. Juni 2011)

na....  alles klar bei den Mitlesern?
Ich sehe Euch.....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Juni 2011)

So, ich muss dann gleich mal zum Grillen. 
Wünsche Euch eine schöne Tour, 
wer auch immer eine Schlammpackung nötig hat.

Wie sieht es denn mit einer Mittsommernachtstour aus?
Dienstag Abend soll das Wetter ein wenig besser werden.

Hat jemand Interesse?
18.00 Uhr Treffpunkt an der Küstenkanalschleuse
Fahrtrichtung Sandkrug


----------



## ritzel007 (19. Juni 2011)

Ich bin heute aud der Autobahn und deswegen nicht um 13:00 an der Schleuse. Wünsche euch viel Spaß.


----------



## freelancer3 (19. Juni 2011)

Wer ist denn heute mit dabei? Alleine "einsauen" macht keinen Spass  
Bisher nur Absagen, bitte auch Posten wer kommt ...

P.s. Laut Wetterbericht soll der Regen ab 12:00 Uhr nachlassen ... Allerdings nicht auf null


----------



## momo_2000 (19. Juni 2011)

mmmmhh lecker die schlammpackung für die Beine hatte ich gestern schon es sollte wenigstens nicht so schütten (Guten Morgen Espress0  )


----------



## freelancer3 (19. Juni 2011)

momo_2000 schrieb:


> mmmmhh lecker die schlammpackung fÃ¼r die Beine hatte ich gestern schon es sollte wenigstens nicht so schÃ¼tten (Guten Morgen Espress0  )



Guten Morgen Frau Schneiderin
Ich gebe Dir Recht, von oben sollte es zumin. zeitweilig trocken sein.... Werde somit kurzfristig vor 13:00 Uhr entscheiden ... Alternativ kÅnnte man auch eine Runde am spÃ¤ten Nachmittag ansetzen ... Da soll sogar ein wenig die Sonne hinter den Wolken hervorgucken ...


----------



## s.till (19. Juni 2011)

momo_2000 schrieb:


> mmmmhh lecker die schlammpackung für die Beine hatte ich gestern schon es sollte wenigstens nicht so schütten (Guten Morgen Espress0  )




Überraschender Weise sind meine Klamotten schon fast wieder trocken  Also wenn es nicht unbedingt aus Kübeln schüttet denk ich es bleibt dabei, oder?


----------



## -gam- (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo und schönen Sonntag zusammen,

Fährt jemand? Ich wollte mir, da es endlich mal zeitlich passt, heute die Oldenburger Bergfahrrad-Truppe einmal anschauen, aber das Wetter ist ja selbst für örtliche Verhältnisse doch eher zum abgewöhnen.

Ich schaue trotzdem um 13 Uhr zumindest mal an der Schleuse vorbei, ob sich jemand hingetraut hat.

Falls ja: ich bin der schwarz-rote Würfelritter mit der ausladenden Plautze, bitte ansprechen, bin schüchtern.


----------



## momo_2000 (19. Juni 2011)

na und wie sieht es nun aus? ich hab nichtmals ne regenjacke ei espresso am nachmittag wär auch nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (19. Juni 2011)

Wir werden Dich in der zuerwartenden riesigen Menschenmenge, dank Deiner genauen Beschreibung schon finden ....  
Bis gleich.


----------



## freelancer3 (19. Juni 2011)

momo_2000 schrieb:


> na und wie sieht es nun aus? ich hab nichtmals ne regenjacke ei espresso am nachmittag wär auch nicht schlecht



Soll ich Dir eine mitbringen?


----------



## -gam- (19. Juni 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Wir werden Dich in der zuerwartenden riesigen Menschenmenge, dank Deiner genauen Beschreibung schon finden ....
> Bis gleich.



Wenn nicht, rufe ich einfach Internet-Nicknames, bis sich einer angesprochen fühlt.


----------



## momo_2000 (19. Juni 2011)

danke espresso daniel bringt mir eine mit bis gleich


----------



## OldenBiker (19. Juni 2011)

So, bin vom Marathon wieder zu Hause. Hat das Spass gemacht. Schlammschlacht, extrem anspruchsvoll und fünf richtig fiese Abfahrten.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Juni 2011)

Apropos....
Wer war denn nun heute Mittag um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse?
Gab es ne Schlammpackung?


----------



## ritzel007 (19. Juni 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Apropos....
> Wer war denn nun heute Mittag um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse?
> Gab es ne Schlammpackung?



Etwas OT, wir waren heute da: http://www.indoor-skydiving.com/ger/ . Das nächste Mal fliege ich auch...


----------



## freelancer3 (19. Juni 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Apropos....
> Wer war denn nun heute Mittag um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse?
> Gab es ne Schlammpackung?



Jup - wir waren zu fünf ... Svenja, das Schneiderlein, Daniel, Christian (Neuzuwachs, das erste Mal dabei) und meiner einer ... Einmal Lops Hof Kuchen und zurück ... Ca. 75km
Schlammpackung? Nicht der Rede wert ... Du hast Dich beim Würstchen- und Nackensteak Essen bestimmt mehr vollgekleckert


----------



## s.till (19. Juni 2011)

Stimmt, soo schlammig wars nicht, aber die letzte halbe Stunde dauerregen hätte nicht sein müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Juni 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> ... Du hast Dich beim Würstchen- und Nackensteak Essen bestimmt mehr vollgekleckert



Nein, gekleckert hat er nicht. 

Schön, dass Ihr dann noch so eine nette Tour hinbekommen habt!


Was ist denn nun mit Dienstag Abend? Jemand Interesse?

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## freelancer3 (19. Juni 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun mit Dienstag Abend? Jemand Interesse?



Interesse immer, aber leider keine Zeit


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Juni 2011)

okay, das ist aber schade.
Aber Du wirst sicher auch woanders gebraucht.
Naja, wir sollten mal das Wetterchen abwarten 
und dann mal Morgen Abend die Werbetrommel rühren.
Vielleicht müssen wir die Mitsommernachtstour 
auch auf Mittwoch verlegen.


----------



## momo_2000 (19. Juni 2011)

Geil wars ausser 2 mal plumps!latte machiato das mit dem schneiderlein ist unkreativ ich erbitte was netteres


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Juni 2011)

ach, kann man sich hier Spitznamen aussuchen?
Dann hätte ich auch gerne einen anderen.
Das mit dem Speiseeisenamen aus den 80ern finde ich auch nicht so schön.


----------



## momo_2000 (19. Juni 2011)

Flutschfinger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Juni 2011)

@freelancer:
Ich finde Schneiderlein auch passend...


----------



## freelancer3 (19. Juni 2011)

Ich meine - alle vermeidlichen Nicknamen sind hinfällig. Nichts da mit Espresso oder Latte machiatto oder Schneiderlein oder irgendein rotes Eis ....
.... Spitznamen ergeben sich und irgendwie ist das bei den Vorgenannten nicht so ganz der Fall. Geb' ja zu, war/bin nicht ganz unbeteiligt .... 

P.s. vlG Uli


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Juni 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Geb' ja zu, war/bin nicht ganz unbeteiligt ....
> 
> P.s. vlG Uli



aha......  ist ja interessant....
Fährst Du jetzt Rtg. Osten?


----------



## freelancer3 (19. Juni 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> @freelancer:
> Ich finde Schneiderlein auch passend...



Da hast du nicht ganz Unrecht, vielleicht sollten wir das tapfere Schneiderlein daraus machen .... Opps ich fang schon wieder damit an ....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Juni 2011)

also ich bin auch für einen Reset der Spitznamen vom Mittwoch.

So, ich mache jetzt hier den verschwindibus...
Ab in die Falle, Morgen ist wieder Montag!

Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## freelancer3 (19. Juni 2011)

@Momo 2k
Nettes Foto ....  steht Dir gut das "gelbe Cappy"


----------



## -gam- (19. Juni 2011)

Danke für den netten Einstand, wenn ich darf, komme ich wirklich gerne öfter wieder


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (20. Juni 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit einer Mittsommernachtstour aus?
> Dienstag Abend soll das Wetter ein wenig besser werden.
> 
> Hat jemand Interesse?
> ...



Okay, keiner Interesse?
Dann sage ich die Veranstaltung mal ab.
Dann müssen wir die Tour eben am Mittwoch nachholen.
18.00 Uhr, Lambertistraße, Buhl Bikes

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## s.till (20. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte es dienstag leider zeitlich nicht geschafft, bin aber auf jeden fall am mittwoch dabei =)


----------



## Kalles (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo, hier meine Einladung

http://www.augenmerk.de/front_neu.jpg

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (23. Juni 2011)

Kaum ist man mal nicht da, wird's auch gleich ruhig im Forum 
Planen wir etwas für den 3.Juli? Mach an dem WE einen kurzen Zwischenstop in DE 
VLG aus RU
Uli

p.s. Werbung ausgeschlossen


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (23. Juni 2011)

nastrowje,

wir sind nicht ruhig.
Wir feiern.....
Der 03. Juli ist ja noch ein wenig hin.
Mal sehen, wie das Wetter so wird.
Ansonsten bin ich dabei....

LG aus D nach Mockba.


----------



## freelancer3 (23. Juni 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> nastrowje,
> ...
> Mal sehen, wie das Wetter so wird.
> Ansonsten bin ich dabei....


 
Das war ja klar, das Du das vom Wetter abhängig machst 
Bist und bleibst ein "Saubermann"  .... hoffentlich färbt das nicht auf den "Zuwachs" ab ... hat letztes WE, trotz Regen, wirklich Spaß gemacht ...  ... ein "Hoch" auf unsere "NewComer" 

p.s. was feiert ihr denn ... lass mich raten "Plotterabend"  und produziert fleisig Scherben  ... Gruss an die Zukünftig Verheirateten


----------



## momo_2000 (23. Juni 2011)

Der newcomer braucht nen neues rad sonst ists bald vorbei mit dem radspaß :-( am 3 bin ich dabei wetter ist wurscht weisste ja


----------



## ritzel007 (25. Juni 2011)

Viel Spaß morgen um 13:00 Ich bin dann in Kiel und fahre auf der Straße im Kreis ;-)
Gruß,
H.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. Juni 2011)

*Heute, 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse.*
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## s.till (26. Juni 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> *Heute, 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse.*
> Wer ist dabei?




hmmm, ich würde schon gerne mit =) Müsste aber aus Zeitgründen spätestens um 17 Uhr wieder in Oldenburg sein..


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. Juni 2011)

joa, das geht wohl.
Da ginge ja auch ne große Runde...


----------



## freelancer3 (26. Juni 2011)

Na, wie viele Biker(-innen) haben sich heute zusammen gefunden?
VlG immer noch aus RU
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. Juni 2011)

Okay,

ein kurzer Bericht aus Oldenburg an den alten Russen....
Wir waren zu sechst und haben eine nette Runde Rtg. Sandkrug gemacht.
In den Osenbergen haben wir dann noch ein wenig gespielt 
und sind dann über Sandkrug wieder zurück. 
Wir waren gegen 16.00 Uhr wieder in der Innenstadt 
und haben uns ein lecker Eis gegönnt. 
Du hast uns aber gefehlt...

Ansonsten keine Verletzungen, keine Beschädigungen.

LG aus OL


----------



## momo_2000 (26. Juni 2011)

.....vor allem diverse Kaffeebohnen und Eichhörchengeräusche.....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. Juni 2011)

Boah,

ist das ruhig hier.
Wird echt Zeit, dass der Russe wieder zurück kommt....


----------



## freelancer3 (1. Juli 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Boah,
> 
> ist das ruhig hier.
> Wird echt Zeit, dass der Russe wieder zurück kommt....



... der Russe ist derzeit ein Franzose ... und kommt morgen wieder ...
wir sehen uns am Sonntag, mit Kaffeebohnen und Eichhörnchengeräuschen 
VG Uli


----------



## momo_2000 (3. Juli 2011)

huhu fährt heut jemand?


----------



## s.till (3. Juli 2011)

momo_2000 schrieb:


> huhu fährt heut jemand?


ich bin leider nicht dabei.. bekomm besuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Juli 2011)

werde doch noch erscheinen....


----------



## freelancer3 (8. Juli 2011)

Salute
schon was für Sonntag geplant? Oder "normal" 13:00 -)) Uhr Schleuse?
VG aus Porto
Uli


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse.
Bin Morgen für fast jeden Spaß zu haben.


----------



## momo_2000 (9. Juli 2011)

Ich wünsch euch ne menge spaß ohne ein langgezogenes Lüüüüüüüüüüüüüdaaaaa im wald werd morgen den harz rocken


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (10. Juli 2011)

ja, dieser langgezogene "Hilferuf" fehlt mir jetzt schon...
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem richtigen Rad im Harz.


----------



## freelancer3 (10. Juli 2011)

@momo: Hab' gehört; Du bist letztes WE (schon) wieder hingeplumst? Mach das bitte nicht zur Gewohnheit 
Auch ich wünsch' Dir viel Spass im Harz und danach in N (war es glaube ich, oder?)
Wir sehen uns dann im August


----------



## -gam- (10. Juli 2011)

Danke für die schöne Nacht... eh... den schönen Nachmittag, ich hoffe, ich kann in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten gaaaaaanz oft mitfahren, war trotz Mörderkopfschmerzen und Abflug über den Lenker schön...

Momo: Hoffe, du bist Heil durch den Harz gekommen, den Abflug hab ich heute übernommen


----------



## Friesenkind (12. Juli 2011)

Kann mich gam nur anschließen, war echt eine schöne Tour   Ich werd Sonntags auch gern öfter mit dabei sein, mal sehen, was sich ab August mit der Bahn so machen lässt.


----------



## freelancer3 (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo, bin heute nicht dabei, da nicht fit durch starke Erkältung ...
Denjenigen die fahren ... viel Spass ...
VG Uli


----------



## freelancer3 (20. Juli 2011)

... auch heute braucht niemand auf mich zu warten ... 
bin immer noch nicht wieder auf dem Damm

VG Uli

p.s. Die Urlaubszeit scheint angebrochen zu sein ... es ist wirklich ruhig hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutti (20. Juli 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> ... bin immer noch nicht wieder auf dem Damm



Na, dann wünsche ich Dir jetzt ma' umso schnellere Besserung!  

Aus welchem Land hast Du diese fiese Erkältung eingeschleppt?!?


----------



## freelancer3 (20. Juli 2011)

Mutti schrieb:


> Aus welchem Land hast Du diese fiese Erkältung eingeschleppt?!?


 
Aus einem Nachbarn-Land von Spanien ...  
Meine Stimme wäre derzeit gut geeignet für spezielle Rufnummern .... sooooo sexy ..  

p.s. Ich sollte nicht solche Schätze machen ... schließlich geht es um meine Gesundheit


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (20. Juli 2011)

auch von mir gute Genesungswünsche....
Bin heute auch nicht auf dem Bike.
Muss mich mal wieder mit der Telekom ärgern.
Habe seit Tagen massive DSL Probleme.
Die Hotline-Gespräche bringen mich in den Wahnsinn....


----------



## freelancer3 (20. Juli 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Muss mich mal wieder mit der Telekom ärgern.


 
Falls es Dir ein Trost ist ... Kabel Deutschland kann es auch nicht viel besser ... 

p.s. und Danke ...


----------



## s.till (21. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir Gute Besserung !

Ich bin die nächsten 3 Wochen im Urlaub, also weder Mittwochs, noch Sonntags dabei. Aber euch allen viel Spaß !!


----------



## freelancer3 (21. Juli 2011)

Danke für die vielen Genessungswünsche ... viel Spass im Urlaub ...


----------



## momo_2000 (22. Juli 2011)

Da hat man ein bike gekauft und schon bezahlt und man bekommt es nicht was lernen wir draus ?keine käufe ausserhalb ebay die Kohle ist wieder da und das schicke Rocky nicht bei mir


----------



## -gam- (23. Juli 2011)

momo_2000 schrieb:


> Da hat man ein bike gekauft und schon bezahlt und man bekommt es nicht was lernen wir draus ?keine käufe ausserhalb ebay die Kohle ist wieder da und das schicke Rocky nicht bei mir



Immerhin das Geld nicht weg... aber tut mir echt leid, ich weiß, wie deine Augen bei der Erwähnung des Rocky geleuchtet haben. Schon alternative Quellen abgeklopft?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-I...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2c5e095cfb das sieht nach einem guten start aus.


----------



## -gam- (23. Juli 2011)

aus aktuellem Anlass: fährt morgen jemand? Hab lust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (23. Juli 2011)

werde wohl auch dabei sein.

War bisschen dünn die letzten Male.

Vorletzten Mittwoch bin allein gefahren, diesen Mittwoch war Björn mit dabei.

Thomas


----------



## -gam- (23. Juli 2011)

Hey Thomas, 

was gibt's neues zum Fahrradkauf?

LG

Christian


----------



## bergwerken (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo Christian,

da gibts was Neues kommt in ca. 6 Wochen.

Ist ein Sofa geworden, wie du sagen würdest.

Mehr dazu Morgen.

VG 
Thomas


----------



## -gam- (23. Juli 2011)

Bin schon mal gespannt...

U fällt noch aus, schrieb er zuletzt, S ist in der alten Heimat, T hat bombiges Wetter, wie sieht's mit L (ich hoffe, ich hab das nicht falsch verstanden, wenn doch bitte drigend korrigieren), D und dem Rest aus?


----------



## bergwerken (23. Juli 2011)

ja, Uli hatte für Mittwoch noch abgesagt, vielleicht gehst ihm ja inzwischen besser.
Lüder mag die feuchten Ausfahrten nicht besonders, mal sehen.
ich übrigens auch nicht.
Björn wusste am Mittwoch noch nicht ob er Sonntag fährt.

Bin gespannt.


----------



## freelancer3 (23. Juli 2011)

Sorry, bin morgen noch nicht mit dabei, nehme noch Penicillin ... vielleicht wieder nächsten Sonntag.
Viel Spass ... und nicht zu viel Nässe sei euch gewünscht ...
VG Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (23. Juli 2011)

GUTE BESSERUNG !!!

und danke für deine Wünsche.

Wir sehen uns dann erst wieder in knapp zwei Wochen, ich bin noch ne Woche in Urlaub.

Bisschen Erzgebirge schnuppern.

VG 
Thomas


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (23. Juli 2011)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Lüder mag die feuchten Ausfahrten nicht besonders, mal sehen.
> ich übrigens auch nicht.



Moinsen, 

ich glaube, dass ich mal wieder an meinem Ruf arbeiten muss....

Morgen bin ich aber dienstlich verhindert....


----------



## sportyfinearts (24. Juli 2011)

Also ich würd mal wieder, egal wo oder wie das Wetter wird. Habe mich schon zu lange wieder raus gehalten, schöne Grüße an alle. Aber erst Nachmittag, wenns beliebt.
Timo


----------



## -gam- (24. Juli 2011)

Ich fange gerade an, eine längere Grundlagen-Ausdauer-Tour mit hohem Asphalt-Anteil vorzuziehen, bei dem Gegenwind sind das gefühlte 2mio Höhenmeter und ich muss danach nicht 6 Stunden schrubben und putzen 

Vorher wird aber nochmal auf der Brücke vorbeigeschaut... 1300 Ladies & Gentlemen.


----------



## sportyfinearts (24. Juli 2011)

Na dann 13 Uhr Schleuse. Gucke morgen vormittag nochmal hier vorbei. Würde auch RR fahren, wenn die MEhrheit Bock hat. Würde mich aber auch gerne dreckig machen, ohne eine Powerausfahrt zu machen, nur locker rumfahren im Wald irgendwo. Bis später


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. Juli 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> Ich fange gerade an, eine längere Grundlagen-Ausdauer-Tour mit hohem Asphalt-Anteil vorzuziehen, bei dem Gegenwind sind das gefühlte 2mio Höhenmeter und ich muss danach nicht 6 Stunden schrubben und putzen



Du mutierst doch wohl nicht zum Roadie?


----------



## sportyfinearts (24. Juli 2011)

So, wie sieht es denn bei allen aus? Kommt denn überhaupt jemand heut? Info bis 11.30 wäre notwendig, weil ich noch Anfahrt habe.


----------



## bergwerken (24. Juli 2011)

ich bin auf jeden Fall erstmal an der Schleuse um 13.00
Was wir dann machen, mal sehen.
Wir können ja auch 50mal den Udkiek (Deponie) fahren dann haste sicher 500hm und reichlich Wind dazu.

Spassfaktor ist dann wohl -10

Bis dann
Thomas


----------



## freelancer3 (24. Juli 2011)

.... wenn ihr 50mal den Udkiek rauf und runter fahrt komm ich zum Zeitnehmen und Fotos machen   
....dann wird der Spaßfaktor auch besser als -10, willkommen beim 1. Oldenbuger Udkiek Marathon


----------



## bergwerken (24. Juli 2011)

ich wollte Christian das 6 stündige Putzen in der heimischen Badwanne ersparen.
Aber der Preis scheint mir bei näherer Betrachtung doch etwas zu hoch.
Ich werde mich dann als Fotoassistent bei Dir einreihen.

vg 
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -gam- (24. Juli 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Du mutierst doch wohl nicht zum Roadie?



NIEMALS!


----------



## -gam- (24. Juli 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> .... wenn ihr 50mal den Udkiek rauf und runter fahrt komm ich zum Zeitnehmen und Fotos machen
> ....dann wird der Spaßfaktor auch besser als -10, willkommen beim 1. Oldenbuger Udkiek Marathon



YEAH! Finally some competition. Ich wäre dabei!!!


----------



## sportyfinearts (24. Juli 2011)

Also Termine haltet ihr anscheinend genau ein. Ich war 13.11Uhr am Resturant und ne Minute später auf der Brücke, aber es war kein Mensch mehr da. Bin noch rum gefahren direkt zur Schleuse runter, aber da war auch keiner. Naja, hatte dann nach der Rückfahrt trotzdem 60 weg. Nächstes mal bin ich pünktlich.


----------



## -gam- (24. Juli 2011)

sorry, wir haben bis 7 nach gewartet aber da war noch in keiner richtung jemand zu sehen und wir sind dann an den schönen Aussichten vorbei den Achterdiek runter...


----------



## sportyfinearts (24. Juli 2011)

War auch kein Vorwurf, war ja selbst dran Schuld.


----------



## OldenBiker (25. Juli 2011)

Moinsen zusammen, 

habe am 14. August vor, mal wieder nach Porta Westfalica zu fahren.
Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann mitkommen.

Nähere Infos hier:

http://www.oldenbiker.de/index.php?...ortaausritt&catid=50:geplantetouren&Itemid=70

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## -gam- (25. Juli 2011)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Moinsen zusammen,
> 
> habe am 14. August vor, mal wieder nach Porta Westfalica zu fahren.
> Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann mitkommen.
> ...



Kannst du die Beschreibung der Strecke etwas präzisieren?

Ich versuche gerade in Marathon-Form zu kommen und brauche deshalb definitiv noch ein, zwei Touren die konditionell fordernd sind - aber fahrtechnisch noch nicht in den Cross-Country-Bereich kommen.

Sprechen wir von endlosen Grobfelsen-und-nasse-Baumwurzeln-Passagen oder was genau meint das in diesem Fall?


----------



## OldenBiker (25. Juli 2011)

Also Porta ist fahrtechnisch in so fern anspruchsvoll, das es teilweise sehr wurzelig, manchmal felsig und die Trails sehr schmal sind.

Kondition ist gefragt, da man mit wenig Km viel HÃ¶henmeter bewÃ¤ltigen muss. Das heftigste bisher:
22 Km Strecke und 1400 Hm.

Allerdings steht auf der Tour der Spass im Vordergrund. In der Regel fahre ich vorweg und bestimme ein wenig das Tempo. Zum handhabe ich das so, weil ich mich am besten dort auskenne und auch mal konditionell und fahrtechnisch schwÃ¤chere dabei sind. Und es sollen alle ihren Spass haben.

Um einen Eindruck zu kriegen, kann ich Dir meine Videos an's Herz legen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub4TybFJSJc"]âªPfingst-Tour 2010 in Porta Westfalica, Part 1.mp4â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmmxv4pt56U"]âªPfingst-Tour 2010 in Porta Westfalica, Part 2.mp4â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50QHl8d1Zbg"]âªPfingst-Tour 2010 in Porta Westfalica, Part 3.mp4â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMWolClA5_w"]âªPorta Westfalica Part 1â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

GruÃ
OldenBiker


----------



## -gam- (25. Juli 2011)

Sah schaffbar aus, ich sprech' mal mit meinem Terminkalender, aber ich habe Lust!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (25. Juli 2011)

sportyfinearts schrieb:


> Also Termine haltet ihr anscheinend genau ein. Ich war 13.11Uhr am Resturant und ne Minute später auf der Brücke, aber es war kein Mensch mehr da. Bin noch rum gefahren direkt zur Schleuse runter, aber da war auch keiner. Naja, hatte dann nach der Rückfahrt trotzdem 60 weg. Nächstes mal bin ich pünktlich.



1311?

Mir ist an der Schleuse schon mehrfach fast der Arsch geplatzt ob der laschen Startzeitkonsequenz.

g.


----------



## Friesenkind (26. Juli 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> Sah schaffbar aus, ich sprech' mal mit meinem Terminkalender, aber ich habe Lust!



same for me


----------



## OldenBiker (27. Juli 2011)

Schaffbar sind Trails auf alle Fälle. An ein Paar Stellen muss man vielleicht absteigen (je nach können). 
Überwiegend sind die Trails konditioinell anstrengend, weil Untergrund teils weich ist.

Wer mir will, ist willkommen.

Bisher wollen 5 Biker fahren.


----------



## sportyfinearts (30. Juli 2011)

Möchte morgen jemand fahren?
Timo


----------



## OldenBiker (30. Juli 2011)

Ich bin dabei, wenn's nicht gerade Backsteine regnet.


----------



## Friesenkind (30. Juli 2011)

Bin auch dabei, Wetter egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportyfinearts (31. Juli 2011)

Abmeldung.... Meine Hausordnung hat was anderes für mich vor. Muss mich mit einem Läufchen heute Abend begnügen. Sorry


----------



## SlickRik (31. Juli 2011)

moin moin an alle

sorry das ich hier reinplatze und einfach das thema wechsel:

kennt jemand von euch diese kleine downhill strecke im wildenloh?
ca. 30 höhen meter und ca. 150m lang, ziemlich gut befahren und abgesteckt.
ich bin da letztens zufällig draufgestoßen und frag mich nun wer die prepariert hat und ob es da evt noch mehr solche strecken gibt?

ach, bevor ich es vergesse - ich bin 25 und hoffe hier einige nützliche informationen zu bekommen.

mfg


----------



## OldenBiker (31. Juli 2011)

Von Downhill-Strecke ist mir nix bekannt, gibt auch eigentlich nix hier. Möglich das in dem Bereich gebaut werden soll und deswegen sowas existiert.


----------



## SlickRik (31. Juli 2011)

sieht aber so aus als gäb es die länger
da sind auch jedes mal wenn ich da bin frische spuren

die strecke is in der nähe von kracke
wenn man von eversten nach friedrichsfehn fährt kommt da kurz nach kracke doch ein berg (straße und radweg)
auf der höchsten stelle dieses "berges" beginnt auch schon 50 meter rechts vom straßenrand der kurs - hinkommen kann man aber nur über die trimm dich wege im wald - am besten den trimmdichparkplatz nähe kracke aufsuchen von da links in den wald am spielplatz vorbei und n kurzes stück später sind links und rechts 2 trampelpfade einer geht hoch und einer geht runter - das is der kurs (ja er wird leider durch einen trimmdichweg geschnitten aber die stelle is überschtlich und man kann hindernisse rechtzeitig erkennen)
hoffe man kann es so finden
man sollte nich zuviel erwarten aber für unsere flachlandverhältnisse is das echt enorm


----------



## OldenBiker (31. Juli 2011)

Das ist keine spezielle Dowhillstrecke. Dort fahren schn mal öfters Biker.
Am besten sind aber immer noch die Osenberge. Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast, fahr mal Sonntags mit oder verabrede Dich zu 'ner Tour.


----------



## SlickRik (31. Juli 2011)

osenberg hab hier schon öfter gelesen.
wo soll den der sein?


----------



## Geestraider (31. Juli 2011)

osenberge sind bei sandkrug  genauer zwischen sandkrug und sandhatten.


----------



## -gam- (31. Juli 2011)

Melde mich avail für Mittwochabend, wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## greyscale (1. August 2011)

SlickRik schrieb:


> osenberg hab hier schon öfter gelesen.
> wo soll den der sein?



Vermutlich ist die "Achterbahn" im Barneführerholz, etwas näher an der Sandhatter Seite, das was einer "Downhill-Strecke" hier in der Gegend am nächsten kommt.

Ein Downhill-Rad würde ich dafür aber eher nicht nehmen 

g.


----------



## ritzel007 (1. August 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> Melde mich avail für Mittwochabend, wer ist noch dabei?



Wir sind aus Livigno zurück, darum werde ich auch wieder dabei sein. Ein paar Bilder aus Livigno sind übrigens hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlickRik (1. August 2011)

also ich glaub ihr unterschätzt das ding im wildenloh
ich werd das wochenedne mal n paar bilder machen

ab sandkrug geht das ja eh gut los - ich war bis jetzt aber nur zwischen sandkrug und huntlosen unterwegs - auch nettes gelände
aber diese osenberge werd ich wohl mal antesten

gibt es nicht in wildeshausen n paar nette spots?


----------



## Geestraider (1. August 2011)

in wildeshausen und dötlingen kann man wohl die meisten höhenmeter in unserer gegend machen. leider sind die steilhänge der goldberge in dötlingen alles privatgrundstücke, da würde sonst sogar ein downhiller fast sinn machen


----------



## greyscale (1. August 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> in wildeshausen und dötlingen kann man wohl die meisten höhenmeter in unserer gegend machen. leider sind die steilhänge der goldberge in dötlingen alles privatgrundstücke, da würde sonst sogar ein downhiller fast sinn machen



Okay, es gibt da noch diese Klippe bei Ostrittrum, 10 bis 12 Meter geht es da steil bergab - da sollte man auf einem normalen Mounty vorne nicht bremsen. Aber so langsam haben wir's dann mit den Daunhills im Oldenburgischen.

g.


----------



## Geestraider (2. August 2011)

greyscale schrieb:


> Okay, es gibt da noch diese Klippe bei Ostrittrum, 10 bis 12 Meter geht es da steil bergab - da sollte man auf einem normalen Mounty vorne nicht bremsen. Aber so langsam haben wir's dann mit den Daunhills im Oldenburgischen.



wer will da schon bremsen  geht ja eh nur geradeaus 
ich kann immer wieder nur den wellohsberg zwischen dötlingen und wildeshausen empfehlen.
dann gibts noch ein bischen was hügeliges richtung syke. den scharfrichter im warwer sand zum beispiel.
aber um ehrlich zu sein,da ist eigentlich nix bei wo man mehr als ein 100er hardtail zu braucht 
gerade wenn ich überlege was ich in harz und alpen mit meinem hardtail schon alles runter gefahren bin


----------



## OldenBiker (2. August 2011)

Für manche ist es schon Downhill, wenn's 3 m bergab geht . Ist eben Auslegungssache.


----------



## Geestraider (2. August 2011)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Ist eben Auslegungssache.



auch eine frage des gefälles und dem was zwischen unten und oben noch so im weg rumliegt


----------



## -gam- (4. August 2011)

Aktuell frage ich mich ja, wie viel ******** man am fuss haben kann, bevor es wieder aufwärts geht. Ich nutze dann diesen Thread mal, um parallel über die Freuden der Garantieabwicklung zu berichten.

Hab das Rad heute abend noch zerlegt und sowohl den Hersteller als auch den Händler kontaktiert. Wenn das ein schleichender Prozess war, würde das auch erklären, warum ich auf einmal Schaltprobs hatte...

Könnte gerade heulen, daher danke für den moralischen Beistand an Henning, Timo und Daniel.


----------



## freelancer3 (6. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
nicht das ihr glaubt ich will nichts mehr mit euch zu tun haben   weil ich mich nicht mehr blicken lasse ... und das wird auch noch min. dieses Wochenende der Fall sein ...    ... ich bin immer noch nicht wieder fit ... (2te Serie Antibiotika).
All denen, die fahren (können) viel Spass ... (Gam, beste Genesungswünsche für Dein Bike  )
VlG Uli


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (6. August 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nicht das ihr glaubt ich will nichts mehr mit euch zu tun haben   weil ich mich nicht mehr blicken lasse ... und das wird auch noch min. dieses Wochenende der Fall sein ...    ... ich bin immer noch nicht wieder fit ... (2te Serie Antibiotika).
> All denen, die fahren (können) viel Spass ... (Gam, beste Genesungswünsche für Dein Bike  )
> VlG Uli



Trotz der vielen Genesungswünsche bist Du immer noch nicht fit? Dann schlage ich mal ne ordentliche Ladung Lebertran vor und dann täglich mit Brunox gurgeln. Dann wirst Du hoffentlich bald wieder fit. 
Du wirst schon vermisst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momo_2000 (8. August 2011)

Erholt euch noch die letzte woche dann bin ich auch wieder dabei nicht wahr LÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ritzel007 (8. August 2011)

momo_2000 schrieb:


> erholt euch noch die letzte woche dann bin ich auch wieder dabei nicht wahr lüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


:d


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (8. August 2011)

momo_2000 schrieb:


> Erholt euch noch die letzte woche dann bin ich auch wieder dabei nicht wahr LÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



oh, der Wald und die Eichhörnchen freuen sich schon auf Dich...
Und ich natürlich auch....    
Aber jetzt muss ich dann erstmal auch ein wenig urlauben.
Freue mich auf die nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt....,


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (8. August 2011)

@freelancer

Schade, dass wir uns dann auf der Straße treffen und nicht im Wald.
Die Zitrone ist doch schon ein wenig auffällig. 
Habe Dich doch schnell erkannt. 

Schönen Feierabend...


----------



## freelancer3 (9. August 2011)

@Lüder - ja so ein 3er geht halt unter ;-) deswegen hab ich auch etwas auf der Leitung gestanden ... 
Viel Spass beim urlauben ... Ich denke zur TeutoTour am 4.9. bist Du bestimmt wieder da ...
 @all Teutotour ist ein Pflichttermin ebenso wie der Engter Wadenkneifer Mitte Sept.  ;-)

VG Uli


----------



## momo_2000 (9. August 2011)

@kaffebohne erleuetr die beiden events mal für neulinge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. August 2011)

...also die Teuto Tour kann ich mal wieder nicht mitmachen.
Da werde ich an einer anderen Stelle gebraucht. 

Aber der Wadenkneifer ist schon fest in meiner Planung.

@momo:
Es handelt sich bei den beiden Veranstaltungen um CTF. Cross-Touren-Fahrt.
Also kein Rennen, keine Zeitnehmen.
Jeder kann aus verschiedenen Streckenlängen wählen. 
Im Startgeld von ca. 6 bis 8 Euro ist die Verpflegung an den Versorgungspunkten inklusive. 
Duschmöglichkeiten sind vorhanden.
Die Streckenlängen betragen von 20 bis zu 75 km und bis 1600 hm.
Je nach Lust und Laune. Das Gelände ist entweder Teutoburger Wald in Bad Iburg 
oder Wiehengebirge in Engter (Wadenkneifer).
Nähere Infos auf den Seiten der Veranstalter....
Einfach mal googlen....

Die beiden Veranstaltungen sind schon beide klasse. 
Also einsteigen und wieder dabei sein....


----------



## freelancer3 (9. August 2011)

Siehe hier ...

http://www.teutotour.de

und hier ...

http://www.wadenkneifer.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=2&id=16&Itemid=39


----------



## greyscale (9. August 2011)

Jo, den Wadenkneifer fahre ich auch mit.

-> Bester Bananenkuchen weit und breit;-)

Teuto-Tour muss ich nochmal gucken...

g.

edit: Könnte einer von euch das auf der Webseite/Kalender einpflegen?


----------



## momo_2000 (9. August 2011)

Na ohne neues radel wird das wohl nix :-(


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. August 2011)

greyscale schrieb:


> Jo, den Wadenkneifer fahre ich auch mit.
> 
> -> Bester Bananenkuchen weit und breit;-)
> 
> ...



Den Wadenkneifer hattest Du selbst schon eingepflegt.
Die Teuto-Tour habe ich gerade nachgetragen.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. August 2011)

momo_2000 schrieb:


> Na ohne neues radel wird das wohl nix :-(



na dann bringste Dein Anderes einfach mal mit in den hohen Norden...


----------



## freelancer3 (9. August 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> na dann bringste Dein Anderes einfach mal mit in den hohen Norden...


 @momo - jup das passt ... mit dem Fully  und die CTF's liegen ja nur 2 WE's auseinander ...


----------



## -gam- (9. August 2011)

Grüße aus München...

Aufgrund von Terminänderungen überlege ich gerade, ob der Endurothon bei mir nicht doch noch passen würde. Hat da jemand Pläne bezüglich des Transports und evtl. noch ein Plätzchen für eine Person mit Rad? (sonst würde ich mich darum kümmern, falls sich noch Interessenten ohne Transportoption finden).

http://www.endurothon.de/starterliste/ (27.08.2011)

Ich suche ferner (im Moment allerdings noch unverbindlich) schon mal nach Transportoptionen zur Teuto-Tour und zum Wadenkneifer, möchte aber auch gerne noch möglichst viele Oldenb(ü/u)rger für mein Stammrennen begeistern:

http://www.vulkanbike.de/extreme (Shorttrack/Halbmarathon/Marathon/Ultramarathon Distanzen, Superorga, Nudeln 4 Free).

Und der Saisonabschluss bei mir wird, sofern danach nicht doch noch was interessantes im Programm auftaucht dann wieder Langenberg, ein sehr schönes Rennen im Sauerland, welches ebenfalls mit super-Orga, attraktiver Strecke und für interessierte dann auch mit interessanten Mittelgebirgspanoramen aufwartet:

http://langenberg-marathon.de/

*edit* Achja, laut MHW hat Cube normalerweise, bei Verfügbarkeit des Teils, eine Reaktionszeit von 5 bis 10 Tagen zu denen ich dann noch weitere 3 Tage für den Weitertransport zu mir rechnen müssen werde, als hoffe ich, dass ich nächste Woche Mittwoch wieder mit von der Partie sein kann.*/edit*


----------



## Mutti (9. August 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> @momo:
> (...) oder Wiehengebirge in Engter (Wadenkneifer). (...) sind schon beide klasse. Also einsteigen und wieder dabei sein.



Da kann ich Lüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüdaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa    nur beipflichten!

Falls noch nicht entdeckt, kleiner Tipp: von der Wadenkneifer-CTF ist seit 2009 dieses Video online. Und uns' OldenBiker hat bereits 2007 einiges audiovisuell mitgeschnitten. 



-gam- schrieb:


> ...möchte aber auch gerne noch möglichst viele Oldenb(ü/u)rger für mein Stammrennen begeistern: http://www.vulkanbike.de/extreme ... Nudeln 4 Free



Aber Vorsicht, die Nudeln gibt's in Daun "frisch", d.h. der Koch wirft sie erst vor den Augen der hungrigen Biker in den Pott, damit sie auch wirklich, wirklich auf den Punkt _al dente_ sind  ... und das kann eine gefühlte Ewigkeit dauern, nach unsere Erfahrung zumindest! 

Nacht


----------



## rieol (10. August 2011)

Mutti schrieb:


> Apropos Helmkamera, unser "Ehemaliger" in Utah - gemeint ist _rieol_ - hat just das erste Bike-Video aus seiner neuen Heimat ins Netzt gestellt. Bei Interesse: YouTube        - âªMountain Biking, Bobsled Trail, Salt Lake City, June 2011â¬â!



...und Nummer zwei...:

Klick mich

Falls mal jemand zufaellig in SLC ist, einfach melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sportyfinearts (12. August 2011)

Hallo
Wenn meine Hausordnung keine neuen Pläne macht, würde ich am Sonntag gerne dabei sein im Wiehengeb.. Wenn es klappt würde ich mit eigenem Renner bei Ahlhorn zu euch stoßen. Habt ihr euren Plan beibehalten 10Uhr in Oldenburg zu starten?
MFG
Timo


----------



## freelancer3 (13. August 2011)

Greetings,
auch diesen Sonntag werde ich noch nicht wieder mit dabei sein   
VlG Uli


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. August 2011)

Auch ich werde nicht erscheinen.
Bin dann mal wech....
Aber keine Angst, komme wieder....!


----------



## sportyfinearts (13. August 2011)

Ingo, ich melde mich morgen wenn ihr euch in Ol trefft per SMS. Wenn ihr los fahrt, sagt bescheid. Ich habe 5 min mit Auto zu dem angesprochenen Punkt. MFG
Timo


----------



## momo_2000 (13. August 2011)

wo wird morgen wann gefahren ?ich will auch!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sportyfinearts (13. August 2011)

Da mal gucken:
http://www.oldenbiker.de/index.php?...ortaausritt&catid=50:geplantetouren&Itemid=70
MFG
Timo


----------



## -gam- (13. August 2011)

Eh... nur noch mal pro-forma, bin Bikelos raus aus allen Aktivitäten für den morgigen Tag, schau aber vielleicht zum Hallo-Sagen an der Schleuse vorbei - vielleicht ist ja jemand da.


----------



## Friesenkind (14. August 2011)

Also ich werd da sein, wäre schön, wenn sich trotz des schlechten Wetters noch jemand einfindet


----------



## ritzel007 (14. August 2011)

Wer ist denn um 13:00 noch an der Schleuse? Urlauber, Rekonvaleszenten und radlose sind natürlich entschuldigt. 

H.

@gam: hast du schon was von deinem Rahmen gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momo_2000 (14. August 2011)

Sorry too much rain ohne Regenjacke und der ganze Urlaubskram will noch ausgepackt werden mittwoch wieder!


----------



## -gam- (14. August 2011)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> @gam: hast du schon was von deinem Rahmen gehört?



Letzter Stand immernoch "es dauert 5-10 Tage wenn Cube das Teil da hat und danach geht's sofort an dich raus", Informationen zum Vorgang kann MHW nicht geben, weil Cube dazu reagieren muss, was wohl bisher nicht erfolgt ist...


----------



## sportyfinearts (14. August 2011)

Also Porta war echt cool. Der Regen und der daraus resultierende seifenartige Grip trug einen Teil bei. Gerne wieder später.
Timo


----------



## jens23 (15. August 2011)

Moin zusammen,
ich lese hier nun schon länger mit und freu mich das es auch oldenburger "Reiter" hier gibt 
Ich selber komme aus dem Stadtsüden und bin oft in Sandkrug mit dem Bike unterwegs.
Ich würde jetzt gerne mal die Tour nach Dötlingen fahren, weiss aber leider nicht wo sie am besten/schönsten/hügeligsten zu fahren ist.
Daher meine bitte, könnte mir jemand von den Erfahrenen evtl. mal die Route als Aufzeichnung zukommen lassen? Gerne auch als PM
Danke und viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## s.till (17. August 2011)

Melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück =) Heute hab ichs leider knapp verpasst, aber ich freu mich schon auf Sonntag 
Svenja


----------



## Mutti (17. August 2011)

Am Rande, habt Ihr die Videos von Jan Meiners (Huntetrail, Osenberge) schon gesehen?
[ame="http://vimeo.com/25927520"]lokal[/ame]​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No-F3aR (18. August 2011)

Moin.. gelesen wart in Porta..
bin da auch gelegenlich, wollt mal fragen ob man sich da mal mit einklinken könnte?


----------



## OldenBiker (18. August 2011)

Wenn ich wieder nach Prta fahre, kann jeder der Lust hat, mitkommen.

Gruß
OdenBiker


----------



## -gam- (18. August 2011)

Update, update, update:

------------------

Hallo Herr ...,

ich habe heute tatsächlich bei Cube einen Service-Mitarbeiter erreicht. Dieser sagte mir die Lieferung der Kettenstrebe in den kommenden Tagen zu. Offensichtlich wird es sich dabei um die Strebe des *2011er Sting Race* handeln, da diese als einzige zeitnah verfügbar ist. Die nicht ganz zu Ihrem Rad passende Farbgebung sah ich als das kleinere Übel an. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

-------------

Wenn ich dem zustimmen würde, hätte ich wahrscheinlich 50% Wertverlust bei Verkauf zu erwarten. Ganz toll. Für alle, die das nicht wissen: mein Rad ist schwar/rot/grau, das 2011er Race ist Neon-Grün :-/


----------



## ritzel007 (19. August 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> Update, update, update:
> 
> ------------------
> 
> ...



Das ist doch ein erheblicher Mangel. Kannst du denn den kompletten Rahmen reklamieren?


----------



## No-F3aR (19. August 2011)

Würde ich auch versuchen, in der Preisklasse ist sowas wie unterschiedliche Farbgebung doch eigentlich unzumutbar! Geh mal zum BMW Fachhändler mit nem kaputten Kotflügel, der würde nie auf den Gedanken kommen einen roten Kotflügel bei einem schwarzen Wagn einzubauen.
Was ich schlimm finde, in der Marktwirtschaft ist es ja NUR EIN FAHRRAD, und wird daher immer bisschen hinten angestellt bleiben, obwohl die meisten Bikes sich ja im gebr. Kleinwagenbereich bewegn. Traurig.
Nicht unterkrigen lassen, ich finde es steht dir derselbe passende Artikel zu, übergangsweise wäre die Kettenstrebe ja o.k. aber eher aus Kulanz von Dir als von denen.


----------



## momo_2000 (19. August 2011)

huhu sagt mal wäre es möglich die sonntagrunde um 2 std nach hinten zu verschieben?
sonst kann ich nicht mit :-(


----------



## OldenBiker (21. August 2011)

Von meiner Seite kein Problem, 2 Stunden später loszufahren.


----------



## Friesenkind (21. August 2011)

Mir wär 13 Uhr lieber, aber 15 Uhr würde zur Not auch gehen. Müsste das nur bis 12 Uhr wissen wegen losfahren.


----------



## OldenBiker (21. August 2011)

Wenn ich momo bis 12:30 Uhr nicht's sagt, stehe ich um 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse.


----------



## ritzel007 (21. August 2011)

Dann werde ich auch um 15:00 an der Schleuse sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friesenkind (21. August 2011)

Also dann heute 15Uhr? Dann seh ich zu, dass ich meine Bremse noch wieder hinkrieg


----------



## momo_2000 (21. August 2011)

15 Uhr an der schleuse?


----------



## momo_2000 (21. August 2011)

super ihr seit toll also 15 uhr an der schleuse!


----------



## OldenBiker (21. August 2011)

Denn bis 15:00 Uhr.


----------



## freelancer3 (21. August 2011)

Wozu gibt es eigentlich feste Termine? Damit sich jeder darauf einstellen kann ... Und ich glaube kaum, das alle die Sonntags mitfahren wollen, unbedingt das Forum lesen .. Na ja dann Euch viel Spass um 15:00.

Ich fahre um 13:00.


----------



## momo_2000 (21. August 2011)

Es war lediglich eine Frage ob es möglich ist ein schlichtes Nein hätte es getan und die Sache wär so geblieben aber dann weiss ich ja für nächstes mal bescheid


----------



## OldenBiker (21. August 2011)

Nimms ihm nicht übel.


----------



## momo_2000 (21. August 2011)

1A abrundung des Wochenendes......


----------



## -gam- (22. August 2011)

Okay, ich bin ja noch skeptisch, aber folgende Mail sagt: Daun here I come.

"Hallo Herr ...,

die Strebe ist am Sa eingetroffen, und tatsächlich sogar in der original Farbe. Wird heute an Sie versendet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen"

----> ENDLICH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (22. August 2011)

Das fand ich auch nicht so toll Gestern !

Ich bin dann  bereits um 12.30 alleine gestartet.

Vielleicht ist das ja mal die Gelegenheit generell über den Sonntagstermin zu sprechen.

Warum eigentlich erst so spät, auch um 11.00 müsste doch jeder bereits fit sein.

VG
Thomas


----------



## OldenBiker (22. August 2011)

Warum erst so spät? Tja, die Uhrzeit steht shon seit Jahren und ist auch akzeptiert.
Und warum so früh starten? Ich will gerne am Wochenende ausschlafen und dann in Ruhe frühstücken (wie das bei den anderen ist, weiß ich nicht).

Außerdem kann man ja auch, wie momo das gemacht hat, fragen, wer früher los will. Werden sich mit Sicherheit welche finden.


----------



## bergwerken (22. August 2011)

war nur ein Vorschlag.

Grundsätzlich sollte es immer einen festen Termin geben.
"Zusammen los und zusammen ankommen war doch das Motto, oder"

Aber, es war immer so, ist auch ein schwaches Argument.

Bitte, mehr Meinungen zum 11.00 Uhr Termin !


----------



## SlickRik (22. August 2011)

moin moin

ich komm grade aus dem krankenhaus wieder.
mir ist vor 2 wochen eine gruppe fussgänger vors rad gelaufen, ende der gesichte kompletter bänderabriss am linken schultergelenk (acg tossey 3).
ich wurd vor 1er woche operiert und verdrahtet,nun wollt ich hier mal fragen ob ihr n gutn chirogen, orthopäden und pysotherapeulten in oldenbrg kennt.
im krankenhaus (ev) meinten die was vom mindestens halbes jahr nicht wirklich belasten - genau deshalb will ich die besten leute dafür haben damit ich so shnell wie möglich wieder aufs bike knn.
ich bin leider nur kassenpatient

hoffentlich hat jemand von euch n tip für mich.

ach ja - ich redete letzt ja von dem "downhillstück" im wildenloh, ich hab da letztens n paar bilder gemacht kann die aber nich hochladen weil zu groß. bin nich so pc bewandert evt hat jemand von euch auch da für mic tip.

entschuldigung aber mit einem finger und morfin kann ich nich so logisch schreiben, sorry

mfg


----------



## OldenBiker (22. August 2011)

@ bergwerken
stimmt schon, war schon immer so ist'n schlechtes Argument. Allerdings hat sich (jedenfalls kann ich mich nicht mehr daran erinnern) noch nie jemand darüber beschwert, das Sonntags erst um 13:00 Uhr gestartet wird.

Das gestern erst um 15:00 Uhr losgefahren wurde, ist ja so abgesprochen gewesen, weil momo sonst nicht hätte mitfahren können. Da die Mehrheit damit kein Problem hatte, wurde gestern eben um 15:00 Uhr gestartet.

Die Startzeit wurde vor ein paar Jahren von allen die zu dem Zeitpunkt Interesse hatten, auf 13:00 Uhr gelegt. Und daran wird sich wohl auch nicht viel ändern, da dies unter den meisten bekannt ist. Neuen Mitfahrern/innen wird für den Sonntagstreff als Startpunkt die Schleuse mit Startzeit 13:00 Uhr genannt.

Der Mittwochstreff wird ja auch nicht wegen ein paar weniger vorverlegt. Da ist 18:00 Uhr treffen bei Buhl-Bikes.

Also in Zukunft einfach hier mal fragen, wer denn früher losfahren möchte (das funktiniert, weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung).

Akzeptier einfach, das der Sonntagstreff sich nun mal um 13:00 Uhr einfindet.

@SlickRik
Fotos hochladen ist ganz einfach:

geh ins _Kontrollzentrum_, dann auf _Meine Fotos_. Du müsstest dich dann in Deinem Benutzeralbum befinden.
Da findest Du _Bilder hierher hochladen_. Dort draufklicken. Alles was man dann machen muss, ist dort klar zu sehen.

Bin ja mal echt gespannt auf die Fotos der "Downhillstrecke".

Das mit Deiner Verletzung ist echt übel. Da wird Dich aber auch kein anderer Chirug oder Orthopäde schneller auf's Bike bringen. Kurier das aus, sonst ist vielleicht nie wieder was mit biken. Dann lieber 'n gewisse Pause einlegen und später wieder Spass haben.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## s.till (22. August 2011)

hey,
ich bin gererell auch schon um 11 uhr fit - aber 13 uhr ist auch okey. Mittendrin ist eigentlich immer eine gute Lösung.

Und so wie ich das ganze hier verstanden habe ist es immer freiwillig und locker. Das man es nicht jedem recht machen kann ist nunmal leider so, aber zwanghaft eine Ideallösung finden - das geht sowieso nicht.  Also  nicht so eng sehen, wenn mal jemand nicht mit fahren kann 

Denn im Endeffekt solls Spaß machen in der Gruppe zui fahren und kein Pflicht Termin sein, ODER ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (22. August 2011)

Genau, wird ja keiner gezwungen, um 13:00 Uhr zu kommen. Wer früher fahren will, kann das ja tun.
Beim Sonntagstreff weiss man aber, wann sich getroffen wird. Sonst kann ma ja auch beigehen und sagen: wir treffen uns, irgendwann und irgendwo .
Der Sinn vom Sonntags- und Mittwochstreff ist eigentlich, das man einen bestimmten Ort und Uhrzeit hat, zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt.

Wäre Thomas gestern um 13:00 Uhr da gewesen, hätte er auch nicht alleine fahren müssen. Uli war um 13:00 Uhr da (haben ihn unterwegs mit Anhang getroffen). Und er hat auch nicht gemeckert, wegen der 2 Stunden später.


----------



## Friesenkind (22. August 2011)

11 Uhr am Sonntag wär mir schon fast zu früh, da es Samstag auch leicht mal später werden kann. Dazu hab ich ja noch den "Anreiseweg". Die 15-Uhr-Ausnahme passte mir diesen Sonntag ganz gut, da ich bis 13 Uhr das Bike noch nicht fahrbereit hatte 

Also ohne langes Geschwafel: Mir passt 13 Uhr prima!


----------



## bergwerken (22. August 2011)

Nur zur Erinnerung!
Es war nur ein Vorschlag, niemand hat gemeckert !


----------



## -gam- (23. August 2011)

Ich finde 11:00 Uhr auch etwas früh, um mich mal dazu zu äußern, und in ein geregeltes Leben mit Essen um Punkt 12:00 Uhr passt 13:00 Uhr auch viel besser rein, aber ich könnte mir auch so Tätowierungen am Unterarm vorstellen, wo sich eine Schlange durch einen Totenschädel windet und wenn einer von uns seinen Lenker dran hält und die Zauberformel sagt, werden wir alle gerufen...

(also man kann das auch spontaner organisieren oder im Bedarfsfall auf Zuruf mal anpassen aber feste Zeiten sind was tolles)


----------



## bergwerken (23. August 2011)

SlickRik
direkt kann ich dir niemanden empfehlen, aber ich habe einen super Hausarzt und Internisten der mir in verschiedenen Fällen schon mit schneller Überweisung an einen entsprechenden Facharzt geholfen hat. Ich habe nie lange warten müssen (bin auch Kassenpatient) und traf immer auf einen guten Facharzt.
Dr. Conrad Müllensiefen, in Ol, Nadorsterstrasse wäre das.

Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung.

VG
Thomas

_Das Reh springt hoch, das Reh springt weit, das kann es auch es hat ja Zeit._


----------



## greyscale (23. August 2011)

Die Startzeit 13:00 Uhr ist durchaus begründet:

Da der Schleusentreff im Winter stärker frequentiert wird (die Straßenradler kommen dann aus ihren Löchern), wird es dann später mit dem Licht kritisch und früher ist es dann meist deutlich kälter.

Ich würd's einfach bei 13:00 Uhr am Sonntag belassen, sonst zerfasert sich das in noch mehr Partial-Interessen.

g.


----------



## bergwerken (23. August 2011)

Klare Mehrheit, 
13.00 Uhr ist der beste Termin

war mal ein Versuch (soviel Demokratie sollte eigentlich jeder aushalten können)


_Das Reh springt hoch, das Reh springt weit, das kann es auch es hat ja Zeit._


----------



## SlickRik (23. August 2011)

bergwerken schrieb:


> SlickRik
> direkt kann ich dir niemanden empfehlen, aber ich habe einen super Hausarzt und Internisten der mir in verschiedenen Fällen schon mit schneller Überweisung an einen entsprechenden Facharzt geholfen hat. Ich habe nie lange warten müssen (bin auch Kassenpatient) und traf immer auf einen guten Facharzt.
> Dr. Conrad Müllensiefen, in Ol, Nadorsterstrasse wäre das.
> 
> ...



danke für diesen tip, aber mittlerweile bin ich glaub ich gut eingedeckt
unfallchiroge is jetzt dr. schäfer aus der grüne str (der wurd mir jetzt 3 mal empfohlen)
und zur physiotherapie geh ich zu dennis thyen auch in der grüne str
an dem is gut das der auch osteopath is.

bin aber weiterhin für vorschläge dankbar

probieren geht über studieren

mfg

hier jetzt langsam mal n paar bilder vom wildenloh
ich kann sie in keiner größe hier hochladen - deshalb über imageshack
is von oben nach unten fotografiert - deshalb erkennt man des gefälle auch schlecht
geht halt permanent abwärts mal mehr mal weniger
hab ca. alle 15m ein bild gemacht:





































Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## greyscale (24. August 2011)

Das ist im südöstlichen Teil, ziemlich nahe an Kracke, oder?

Parallel zu dem Bach (oder eher Wadi), der gelegentlich den Laufweg da überströmt? Da dürfte vermutlich wirklich ein bißchen Gefälle drin sein, aber von Daunhill würde ich gerade nicht unbedingt sprechen.

g.


----------



## SlickRik (24. August 2011)

ja genau, da bei kracke
von dem parklatz da am wald links lang - am spielplatz vorbei - und nach nem kurzen stück kreuzt der "trail" den waldweg
fällt einem eigentlich sofort ins auge
klar sollte man das nicht downhill nennen aber für unsere verhältnisse ist das schon ordentlich und direkt anner stadt
und was das gefälle angeht, wenn ich da 5 mal runter und hoch fahr, kann ich danach fast nur noch hochschieben 
und es sind im schnelleren part 2 gute kicker, mit den man schon 1-2m hoch springen kann
da sollte eigentlich jeder biker/bike an seine grenzen kommen
(wenn man noch gut reintritt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzel007 (24. August 2011)

So, nu mal wieder was Handfestes:

Heute findet wie jeden Mittwoch um 18:00 das Seminar "Angwandtes Mountainbiking" mit Exkursion statt.
Teilnehmen können Anfänger, Fortgeschrittene und überhaupt Liebhaber. 

P.S.:
Die Veranstaltung heute ist besonders für heimgekehrte Urlauber sowie kälte- und nässeempfindliche Zeitgenossen geeignet.


----------



## bergwerken (24. August 2011)

Das ist mal die richtige Ansage !

Bis nachher.

VG Thomas


----------



## Andy1403 (26. August 2011)

Moin Moin bin relativ neu hier wollt mal fragen ob ihr noch leute mitnehmt ? und mit was ihr so unterwegs seid Fully oder hardtail ?


----------



## OldenBiker (26. August 2011)

Immer herkommen. Es wird mit Crossern, Hardtails, Fullys und auch ohne Federung (meistens bin ich das) gefahren. Profis, Fortgeschrittene und Anfänger fahren zusammen und haben Spass am biken.

Gruß
OdenBiker


----------



## Andy1403 (26. August 2011)

das hört sich doch gut an könnt ich nochmal die eckdaten haben wann und wo ? bitte ...
gruß 
Andy


----------



## Mutti (27. August 2011)

Andy1403 schrieb:


> das hört sich doch gut an könnt ich nochmal die eckdaten haben wann und wo ?



Eckdaten gibt's hier!


----------



## OldenBiker (27. August 2011)

Um's kurz zu machen:

Sonntagstreff: 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse (Niedersachsendamm)
Mittwochstreff: 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl-Bikes, Lambertistraße

Ich sag' mal einfach: bis morgen.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## -gam- (27. August 2011)

Ein schöner Anblick...


----------



## Andy1403 (27. August 2011)

so auch wenn ihr es net glaubt die schleuse sagt mir so nix  gibts da ne möglich keit mein transporter zu stellen ? müsste ja mit kfz anreisen  
gruß 
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (27. August 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> Ein schöner Anblick...



Es sieht ja so aus, das Du morgen wieder dabei bist


----------



## freelancer3 (27. August 2011)

Andy1403 schrieb:


> so auch wenn ihr es net glaubt die schleuse sagt mir so nix  gibts da ne möglich keit mein transporter zu stellen ? müsste ja mit kfz anreisen
> gruß
> Andy



Jup, da gibt es genug Möglichkeiten .... z.B. unter der Stadtautobahnbrücke ... vom Westfalendamm abgehend oder direkt am Achterndiek/Schöne Aussichten (Kneipe)


----------



## Andy1403 (27. August 2011)

Oh ok das ist ja super


----------



## Andy1403 (27. August 2011)

Mit wievielen leuten  fahrt ihr denn so im schnitt ?


----------



## freelancer3 (27. August 2011)

Andy1403 schrieb:


> Mit wievielen leuten  fahrt ihr denn so im schnitt ?



Kann ganz unterschiedlich ausfallen ... Im Schnitt 5 bis 8


----------



## Andy1403 (27. August 2011)

ah so na fein denn werd ich ma versuchen morgen da an zu traben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy1403 (27. August 2011)

mh ... son mist schaffe das morgen leider nicht  dann halt nächsten sonntag .


----------



## freelancer3 (28. August 2011)

Andy1403 schrieb:


> mh ... son mist schaffe das morgen leider nicht  dann halt nächsten sonntag .



Nächsten Sonntag (4.Sept) ist in Bad Iburg die TeutoTour. Da werden bestimmt einige von uns hinfahren ...

http://www.teutotour.de/


----------



## OldenBiker (28. August 2011)

Ich bin heute auch nicht dabei. Kopfschmerzen vom feinsten. 
Dafür am 4. Sep die 3 Stunden von Detmold.


----------



## -gam- (28. August 2011)

Gruß an Timo und Henning - neues Verschleißset und neues Kettenblatt sind bestellt (ich musste allerdings heute auch 15:35 los gen Walldorf-Wiesloch und war daher nicht da).


----------



## ritzel007 (29. August 2011)

@ -gam-:

Du lässt zur Zeit wohl nichts aus... Wenigstens scheinen die Arme noch zu funktionieren, sonst hättest du das Bild ja nicht posten können. Oder ist das mit dem Mund gemalt? ;-)


----------



## Friesenkind (29. August 2011)

Fährt denn jemand zur Teutotour? Ich hätte Interesse


----------



## freelancer3 (29. August 2011)

TeutoTour ist bei mir grob eingeplant ... kann aber noch nicht definitiv zusagen ... entscheidet sich (sehr) kurzfristig.


----------



## Kalles (30. August 2011)

Hallo

Morgen 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wer Lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen zum Freien MTB Treff !!!

Ein wichtiger Hinweis " TeutoTour " am Sonntag in Bad Iburg. Start 10-11 Uhr.
Einer der stärksten Touren in dieser Region, ein Muß für jeden MTB Begeisterten.
Ich werde dort nicht ausstellen, ich fahre selber.

Wer noch ein Testbike braucht, bitte melden, es sind noch einige frei.
Stumpi HT Carbon 29er in L, 29er Epic in L, Enduro Evo L, Enduro Comp L, Stumpi Elite in M,L u. XL.
Das Damenmod Specialized Safire in M u. zwei Kinderräder 24" Scott Scale RC u. Jr. für die kleineren Teilnehmer.
Außerdem Scott Genius LT Gr. M u. das Carbonmod. Gr. L u. andere.
Die Tester bitte frühzeitig reservieren, ich kann die Bikes nicht alle mitnehmen.

*Schon 14 Tage haben wir schon 2012er Modelle von Specialized auf Lager, Hardrock, auch 29er, Rockhopper, Carve 29er, Camber FSR 29er, Epic Comp 29er, P1 u. Rennräder.
Fast alle in mehreren Farben u. Ausstattung.*




Gruß Kalle


----------



## s.till (31. August 2011)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Dafür am 4. Sep die 3 Stunden von Detmold.



Du fährst mit? Nicht schlecht. Ich bin auf jedem Fall da ! Wie siehts bei dir aus Momo??

Bis nachher bei Buhl-bikes


----------



## momo_2000 (31. August 2011)

Na klar auch mit appemzeller Knie und ohne Waldprinz......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (1. September 2011)

... bei mir fallen dieses WE die Bike Aktivitäten leider aus ...
VG und viel Spass bei der TeutoTour oder den 3 Stunden von Detmold.
Uli


----------



## momo_2000 (2. September 2011)

am Mittwoch wird die Waldprinzessin begossen erscheint zahlreich und mit reichlich guter laune


----------



## metusalem (3. September 2011)

momo_2000 schrieb:


> am Mittwoch wird die Waldprinzessin begossen erscheint zahlreich und mit reichlich guter laune




Waldprinzessin begießen? - Mit Regen und Schlamm ?

Oder eher so:
Gruß
Peter


----------



## -gam- (4. September 2011)

Schleust heute jemand?


----------



## -gam- (4. September 2011)

And the right answer was: no.


----------



## metusalem (4. September 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> And the right answer was: no.




Bei dem Wetter:kotz:...
hatten Leon und ich 'nen Garage Day


----------



## OldenBiker (4. September 2011)

So, grade zurück aus Detmold. Hat das Laune gemacht.


----------



## Friesenkind (4. September 2011)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> So, grade zurück aus Detmold. Hat das Laune gemacht.



Teuto-Tour auch. Eine Runde warmfahren, auf der zweiten gings dann zur Sache. Aber das Wetter hat mitgespielt (nach anfänglichem Regen) und die Strecke war auch sehr schön


----------



## OldenBiker (5. September 2011)

Videos von Detmold sind fertig zum anschauen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mPmm3gXK-A"]3h von Detmold      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Die 3D-Version
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8alTUaEWmsg"]3h von Detmold in 3D      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Viel Spass dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (7. September 2011)

Weiss nicht, ob ich es heute pünktlich schaffe, könnte 'ne Viertelstunde später werden.


----------



## ritzel007 (7. September 2011)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, ob ich es heute pünktlich schaffe, könnte 'ne Viertelstunde später werden.



denk dran: Wir wollen biken und feiern...


----------



## -gam- (7. September 2011)

Wenn wir Feiern - Biken - Feiern draus machen, kriegen wir die Viertelstunde vielleicht rein...


----------



## -gam- (7. September 2011)

Ich denke, die Waldprinzessin wurde gebührend eingeführt, wie sieht es die Besitzerin? 

Ich freu mich so langsam auf's Wochenende.


----------



## s.till (7. September 2011)

Gute Fahrt mit der Hübschen ...

Und euch nochmal allen viel Erfolg am Wochenende. Rockt die Eifel 
Svenja


----------



## -gam- (11. September 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzel007 (12. September 2011)

Zurück aus der Vulkaneifel schmieden wir neue Pläne:

am Sonntag, den 18.9. findet der Wadenkneifer in Engter statt. Postet doch mal wer mit wem wie dahin fährt, damit wir Fahrgemeinschaften bilden können (Nichtteilnahme nur mit ärztlichem Attest!).

H.


----------



## Friesenkind (12. September 2011)

Ich komm gern mit. Hab auch das Auto schon reserviert


----------



## greyscale (12. September 2011)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Zurück aus der Vulkaneifel schmieden wir neue Pläne:
> 
> am Sonntag, den 18.9. findet der Wadenkneifer in Engter statt. Postet doch mal wer mit wem wie dahin fährt, damit wir Fahrgemeinschaften bilden können (Nichtteilnahme nur mit ärztlichem Attest!).
> 
> H.



Das Thema läuft schon unter:

http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de/?q=node/1952

Ich bin dabei!

g.


----------



## OldenBiker (13. September 2011)

Ich mache auch mit. Und habe noch viel Platz im Auto.


----------



## -gam- (13. September 2011)

Schlechte Nachrichten von der Spedition: das Rad wird morgen erst geliefert, und da ich nach der Arbeit dann erstmal die große Verwandlung von "ein Rad" in "mein Rad" durchführen werde, komme ich wohl nur kurz nach der Arbeit bei Timo vorbei, um einen Avid Adapter 185mm für IS2000 zu erstehen, bevor ich mich an das Schrauben mache - also Bier nächste Woche.

Wadenkneifer bin ich leider auch verhindert, was mich persönlich ein wenig ärgert...

Wer hat denn jetzt noch Bock auf Langenberg? 

UPDATE: DA ist es schon mal... 






Okay, das hat natürlich wieder nicht so geklappt, wie geplant... 2x9 is on... *geezus...*


----------



## ritzel007 (15. September 2011)

@ -gam-

Du bist der Erste, der sein Bike um Maßstab 1:1 abgebildet hat


----------



## ritzel007 (15. September 2011)

So, wir haben die Eckdaten für den Wadenkneifer am 18.9. festgelegt: Wir treffen uns um 7:30 bei Buhl Bikes am Laden, teilen Bikes und Biker auf die Autos auf und fahren dann nach Engter. Dort haben wir bis zum Start um 10:00 genug Zeit die Bikes fertig zu machen und uns umzuziehen.

Wer Interesse an einer Fahrgemeinschaft hat melde sich bitte.

H.


----------



## s.till (15. September 2011)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Wer Interesse an einer Fahrgemeinschaft hat melde sich bitte.



Habt ihr noch einen Platz frei?? Ich mach mich auch dünn !! Und mein Rad auch !!


----------



## ritzel007 (15. September 2011)

Klar, für dich besteht ja auch Teilnahmepflicht


----------



## Kalles (15. September 2011)

Hallo

Lust zur Samstagsrunde? 
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Wer Sonntag Zeit hat, oder die Nase nicht voll kriegen kann, wird auch am Sonntag auf seine Kosten kommen, nämlich beim
WADENKNEIFER in ENGTER
Start von 10-11 Uhr. Drei Touren werden angeboten. Alles drumrum vom Feinsten, auch für das Leibliche Wohl ist gesorgt!!
Ich stell dort aus u. habe schon einige Modelle von 2012 vor Ort.
Natürlich steht die Testbikeflotte auch zur Verfügung: Epic, Stumpjumper, Camber, Enduro, Enduro Evo, Stumpjumper HT Carbon 29er, Epic 29er, Myka FSR (Damen MTB),
Genius LT, Scale RC 24" für unseren Nachwuchs (2Stück).
Eine ganz schöne Aufstellung, die euch Spaß bereiten kann. Bei Bedarf bitte melden unter 01753726047.

Neuräder von Scott, Specialized u. Cannondale.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (17. September 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> Wer hat denn jetzt noch Bock auf Langenberg?



Ich fahre mit. Hab' mich für die 83 km angemeldet.


----------



## crack_MC (18. September 2011)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> @ -gam-
> 
> Du bist der Erste, der sein Bike um Maßstab 1:1 abgebildet hat


 
 

aber ein tolles Radl


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. September 2011)

So....   kurzer Bericht vom Wadenkneifer...

Wir sind in einer 11 Personengruppe aus Oldenburg die lange Runde gefahren.

Das Wetter hat fast immer gehalten. Den einen größeren Schauer haben wir in der Verpflegungsstation abgewartet. Zwischendurch kam auch mal die Sonne raus.

Der Boden war zum Teil aber butterweich und vom Regen gesättigt. Die Körner hat es nur so aus den Beinen gesogen....

Aber ne richtig geile Runde mit sehr sehr netten Leuten!

Danke an alle!!!!


----------



## ritzel007 (19. September 2011)

Auch von mir noch einmal Dank und Kompliment an alle. Ihr seid wirklich fantastisch gefahren!


----------



## Eifelaner13 (19. September 2011)

Ich möchte auch nochmal Danke an alle sagen. Hätte mir als ersten Event dieser Art echt nichts besseres wünschen können. Hoffe, dass noch viele Veranstaltungen mit dem gleichen Funfaktor folgen werden.

Gruß

Steve


----------



## Friesenkind (19. September 2011)

War wirklich ein großartiger "Familienausflug"  

Vielen Dank nochmal für das geduldige Warten nach den Abfahrten


----------



## -gam- (20. September 2011)

Morgen dann Doppeleinweihung von Thomas und mir... wer ist denn alles dabei?


----------



## freelancer3 (20. September 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> Morgen dann Doppeleinweihung von Thomas und mir... wer ist denn alles dabei?


Hi, habe es im Kalender eingetragen ... ich hoffe, das beruflich nichts kurzfristig dazwischen kommt .... die Bierchen lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen


----------



## ritzel007 (20. September 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> Morgen dann Doppeleinweihung von Thomas und mir... wer ist denn alles dabei?



ich verstehe die Frage nicht. Wer ist denn nicht dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (20. September 2011)

ich bin leider nicht dabei.


----------



## momo_2000 (20. September 2011)

Ich auch nicht


----------



## OldenBiker (21. September 2011)

Kann doch kommen. War schneller als die Arbeit


----------



## greyscale (21. September 2011)

Generell schöne Runde.

Aber: Im Feierabend-Verkehr mit 15 Leuten durch die Innenstadt - tut das Not?

g.


----------



## -gam- (21. September 2011)

Boah (geistreiche Eröffnung) WAS FÜR EINE GEILE TOUR!!!

So viele Oldenburger Biker habe ich noch nie auf einmal erlebt und die Tour war von A wie "Ab zum Udkiek" bis Z wie "Zum Schluss noch in den Schwan" der Burner... ich habe es wirklich extrem genossen und fand sowohl die Gruppe als auch die Route als auch die Umgebung und Abendluft endgeil...

Kurzum: gehe völlig begeistert schlafen heute...

            

Update: Jetzt weiß ich, wie das "high on endorphines" gemeint ist...


----------



## bergwerken (22. September 2011)

dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen !!!

Und natürlich ein Superbike, der neue Stumpi !!!

VG
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (23. September 2011)

wer hat den heute Zeit, so ab 15.00 Uhr, ne Runde zu drehen ????

VG
Thomas


----------



## -gam- (23. September 2011)

Hättste mal 18 Uhr geschrieben... Wir fahren morgen früh in den Harz, Schneckenschubsen. Spätentschlossene können sich gg. 6:25 zwecks durchzählen und Niedersachsen-Tickets kaufen im Bahnhof einfinden, geplant ist die schwärzeren Routen der Volksbank-Arena-Harz um Goslar abzuklappern...


----------



## Wasnhierlos (23. September 2011)

Ich hätte ein 3 Personen NI-Ticket für den 24. also Samstag abzugeben.
NP liegt bei 29, würds für 20 hergeben. Ist leider was dazwischen gekommen, deshalb brauch ich's nicht mehr...


----------



## Geestraider (23. September 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> Hättste mal 18 Uhr geschrieben... Wir fahren morgen früh in den Harz, Schneckenschubsen. Spätentschlossene können sich gg. 6:25 zwecks durchzählen und Niedersachsen-Tickets kaufen im Bahnhof einfinden, geplant ist die schwärzeren Routen der Volksbank-Arena-Harz um Goslar abzuklappern...



wir hatten im frühjahr ne geile tour ab goslar gefahren! 83km und über 2000hm inklusive hirtensteig uphill zum brocken rauf 
leider keine arena runde, aber die sind eh ziemlich langweilig, auch die schwarzen. aber für anfänger reichen die


----------



## momo_2000 (23. September 2011)

Allen Harzer Rollern einen tollen Tag morgen ich werd an euch denken wenn ich mal wieder jemandem in die Socken helfen muss..............


----------



## freelancer3 (24. September 2011)

Guten (frühen) Abend  .... wer ist denn morgen um 13:00 Uhr an der Schleuse? Es scheinen ja einige auf "weiter" Tour zu sein ... aber vielleicht werden es ja wieder 15! wie am letzten Mittwoch (wow, wau ) ...
VG Uli


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. September 2011)

Moin Herr Freelancer,

trotz des guten Wetters werde ich Morgen nicht erscheinen können. Bin aufgrund einer Familenfeierlichkeit verhindert. 
Habe dafür heute schon ne schnelle Runde gemacht...

Euch viel Spaß im Wald...

Lüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüdddddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## OldenBiker (24. September 2011)

Ich bin auch nicht dabei. Muss ja wieder das Wiehengebirge unsicher machen


----------



## -gam- (24. September 2011)

Bin da.


----------



## bergwerken (25. September 2011)

bin dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelaner13 (25. September 2011)

Bin auch gleich da... Werden wohl keine Teilnehmerzahl von 15 erreichen 

Steve


----------



## greyscale (25. September 2011)

Bolide steht schon draußen!

g.


----------



## freelancer3 (25. September 2011)

Mal was Anderes als Biken ... da die "Truppe" ja derzeit fantastisch harmoniert  und der Kramermarkt quasi vor der Tür steht ... 
wollen wir diesen nicht gemeinsam an einem Abend "unsicher" machen    ...???

p.s. bei mir geht allerdings nur ein Sa oder So. (nicht der 9.10)  - da ich ansonsten nicht in OL bin  ...


----------



## greyscale (25. September 2011)

Wäre dabei...

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. September 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Mal was Anderes als Biken ... da die "Truppe" ja derzeit fantastisch harmoniert  und der Kramermarkt quasi vor der Tür steht ...
> wollen wir diesen nicht gemeinsam an einem Abend "unsicher" machen    ...???
> ( ...



Joa, ich würde auch auf ein Getränk und auf ne Fahrt im Autoscooter dabei sein....


----------



## ritzel007 (25. September 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> p.s. bei mir geht allerdings nur ein Sa oder So. (nicht der 9.10)  - da ich ansonsten nicht in OL bin  ...



Dann bleibt nur noch Sa. der 8.10. Ist der Termin mehrheitsfähig?


----------



## -gam- (25. September 2011)

Hört sich auf jeden Fall gut an.


----------



## Friesenkind (26. September 2011)

Ja, das sollte klappen.


----------



## Haferflocke (26. September 2011)

da erscheine ich auch . Den Termin sollte viel. mal jemand auf der Radsportfreunde HP bekanntgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.wolf (27. September 2011)

Da bin ich natürlich auch dabei!!!


----------



## greyscale (27. September 2011)

Haferflocke schrieb:


> da erscheine ich auch . Den Termin sollte viel. mal jemand auf der Radsportfreunde HP bekanntgeben.



Du hast alle Rechte, das dort einzubauen.

Also los!

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. September 2011)

Hallo,

am Montag ist Feiertag und das Wetter verspricht gut zu bleiben!
Ich plane daher eine MTB- Extratour. 
Wir fahren mit dem Zug nach Delmenhorst. Von dort aus soll es durchs Gelände wieder nach Oldenburg gehen.

Zum Streckenverlauf: Delmenhorst Bahnhof - Graft - Große Höhe - Ozeanbrücke(Harpstedt) - 
Hölscher Holz (Flachsbäkent rail) -Wildeshausen - Busch & Wellohsberg - Dötlingen- Huntepadd - 
Ostrittrum- Sandkrug - Oldenburg

Den Streckenverlauf verdanken wir Geestraider.....  (DANKE Michi!)

Insgesamt kommen wir auf eine Strecke von 100 km. 
Höhenmeter sind nicht das Problem.
Es ist keine Rennveranstaltung! Es steht genügend Zeit für den Genuß der
Landschaft und Natur zur Verfügung. Außerdem ist eine Pause für Kaffee und Kuchen geplant.

Wer von euch hat denn noch Interesse? Bisher sind wir zu dritt.
Geplante Abfahrt 09.06 Uhr mit der NWB nach Delmenhorst.

Bis bald im Wald

Oldenbürger


----------



## freelancer3 (28. September 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Montag ist Feiertag und das Wetter verspricht gut zu bleiben!
> Ich plane daher eine MTB- Extratour.
> ...


 

Es gibt auch ein kurzes Video von der Tour, wer noch eine Entscheidungshilfe braucht  ... Lüder und meiner einer sind Christi Himmelfahrt schon mal dort gewesen  (Dank auch nochmal von meiner Seite an Michi)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTC8jBAbLLM"]A Father's Day Tour      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Geestraider (28. September 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Geestraider.....  (DANKE Michi!)



Bitte bitte...dafür nicht 
Nach derzeitigen Stand der Dinge habe Ich leider keine Zeit, falls sich daran was ändern sollte bin Ich gerne dabei 

Bis Wildeshausen habt Ihr jedenfalls freie Fahrt! Alle Trails frei von Pflanzenwuchs  Habe Ich alles die letzte Tage ausgiebig Probegefahren  Besonders Große Höhe, da habe Ich mir ne schicke XC Trainingsrunde zusammengeschraubt


----------



## ohneworte (30. September 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Montag ist Feiertag und das Wetter verspricht gut zu bleiben!
> Ich plane daher eine MTB- Extratour.
> ...



Moin,

wann wollt ihr denn in Delmendaddel starten?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. September 2011)

Hallo,

wir werden die Nordwestbahn ab Oldenburg um 09.06 Uhr nehmen.
Wir kommen dann um 09.30 Uhr in Delmenhorst an. 
Ich denke, es wäre das Beste, wenn Du dann dahin kommst. 

Wenn Du tatsächlich mitfahren möchstest, dann melde Dich doch einfach bis Sonntag Abend. 
Kann Dir dann auch meine Handynummer per PN zukommen lassen. Dann kann nichts schiefgehen. 
Aktuell sind wir 4 Kandidaten aber ein paar Potentiale sind da noch....


----------



## MaldeamStart (1. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Ich ziehe in Erwägung mitzukommen. Danke Michi für den Tipp bei den Bremern!

Hab der Frau ein langes Wochenende versprochen und muss das kurz ausdiskutieren. Ich bin da aber optimistisch 

Wäre auch beim Zug um 09:06h in OL dabei. Ich hoffe das konditionell durchzustehen.

Auf bald,
Malte


----------



## Eifelaner13 (1. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

da der Großteil am Sonntag den Langenberg Marathon fährt, werde ich nicht an der Schleuse sein. Würde allerdings gerne die Tour am Montag mitmachen. Sehen uns also am Bahnhof. 

Gruß

Steve


----------



## freelancer3 (1. Oktober 2011)

Eifelaner13 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da der Großteil am Sonntag den Langenberg Marathon fährt, werde ich nicht an der Schleuse sein. Würde allerdings gerne die Tour am Montag mitmachen. Sehen uns also am Bahnhof.
> 
> ...


 
Just the same for me ...  Sonntag ist Ruhetag  

See you (all) Monday
Uli


----------



## D.wolf (1. Oktober 2011)

Falls ich nach dem Marathon noch fit sein sollte würde ich mich auch gern am Montag der Gruppe anschließen.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. Oktober 2011)

Oh....  wir expandieren......  

Denkt dran, Abfahrt des Zuges aus Oldenburg ist um 09.06 Uhr!
Treffpunkt 08.45 Uhr am HBF, vor dem Eingang Süd, Bahnhofsplatz. 
Anschließend Fahrkartenkauf und Entern der Nordwestbahn.

Wer direkt nach Delmenhorst kommen möchte, sollte dort um 09.30 Uhr am Bahnhof sein.

Sonnige Grüße

Oldenbürger


----------



## -gam- (1. Oktober 2011)

Moin, moin,

ein Bericht von der Strecke für alle Daheimgebliebenen - die Wetterbedingungen in Niedersfeld (das ist direkt nebenan) sind Traumhaft und ich werde heute noch eine kleine, entspannte Tour zum Einstimmen fahren, bevor es dann morgen früh losgeht.

Bringt gute Laune zum guten Wetter mit. 

Grüße

Christian

P.S.: wenn jetzt nichts mehr schiefgeht, wird das mein erstes Rennen ohne Matschpiste.


----------



## Geestraider (1. Oktober 2011)

kennt sich von euch zufällig jemand in den dammer bergen aus? ich war heute mal ganz spontan da unterwegs. ich war doch überrascht wie dicht das netz an trails da ist, vielleicht war ich aber auch nur an der richtigen stelle 
so ganz ohne ortskenntnisse war es zwar nicht leicht, aber auch irgendwie spannend 
auf jeden fall lohnt es sich dort öfter mal rumzutreiben, zumal ich nur knapp über ne halbe stunde mit dem auto hin gebraucht habe


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. Oktober 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> kennt sich von euch zufällig jemand in den dammer bergen aus?



Nö, ich nicht.....


----------



## Geestraider (1. Oktober 2011)

auf jeden fall mal hinfahren!!! das trailnetz ist dichter wie im barneführer holz, plus ordentlich rauf und runter  ich glaube der revierförster muß mtbler sein 
die trails zum teil sehr steil, mal schön mit flow und dann wie sehr technisch, für jeden was dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir werden die Nordwestbahn ab Oldenburg um 09.06 Uhr nehmen.
> Wir kommen dann um 09.30 Uhr in Delmenhorst an.
> ...



Ich melde mich morgen Abend noch einmal ob ich das zeitlich auf die Reihe bekomme.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> auf jeden fall mal hinfahren!!! das trailnetz ist dichter wie im barneführer holz, plus ordentlich rauf und runter  ich glaube der revierförster muß mtbler sein
> die trails zum teil sehr steil, mal schön mit flow und dann wie sehr technisch, für jeden was dabei



Nimm mich mal mit!


----------



## Geestraider (1. Oktober 2011)

aber als guide tauge ich nicht 
bin ja selber total planlos gewesen...aber spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. Oktober 2011)

also ein paar MTBler von uns waren schon mal dort. Aber ich vermag deren Ortskenntnisse dort nicht abzuschätzen...


----------



## Geestraider (1. Oktober 2011)

dann muß man sich die ortskenntnisse wohl selber aneignen 
auf jeden fall ist es ein sehr lohnenswertes ziel und dabei noch relativ dicht bei oldenburg! theoretisch könnte man auch direkt mitn bike hinfahren, wenn der rückweg nicht wäre


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> dann muß man sich die ortskenntnisse wohl selber aneignen
> auf jeden fall ist es ein sehr lohnenswertes ziel und dabei noch relativ dicht bei oldenburg! theoretisch könnte man auch direkt mitn bike hinfahren, wenn der rückweg nicht wäre



Ich muss mal einen Kollegen von mir befragen, der ist dort öfter mit dem Bike!


----------



## Geestraider (1. Oktober 2011)

haha...ja, ich hatte auch schon gemutmaßt ob das nicht das derby cycle testgelände ist


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. Oktober 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> dann muß man sich die ortskenntnisse wohl selber aneignen
> auf jeden fall ist es ein sehr lohnenswertes ziel und dabei noch relativ dicht bei oldenburg! theoretisch könnte man auch direkt mitn bike hinfahren, wenn der rückweg nicht wäre



jaja, der Rückweg.......


----------



## Zipp2211 (1. Oktober 2011)

Dammer Berge?? 
Ich war letztes Jahr 2x da gewesen und es hat spaß gemacht. Zum aufwärmen erst ne Runde um den Bergsee dann ab duch den Wald, auf dem Turm schön Pause gemacht dann runter richtung Damme zum abschluß schön Berg hoch und noch mal um den See


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (2. Oktober 2011)

genau in der ecke war ich unterwegs! hatte an der straße zwischen steinfeld und damme beim bergsee geparkt. war dann erst zum see runter, ein bischen durch den wald beim alten erzbergwerk, dann rüber richtung mohrkuhlenberg oder wie der hieß 
bin auch auf den aussichtsturm rauf...super geile aussicht von da oben


----------



## Sir_AHAB (2. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin!

Ich komme aus Schortens. War früher in Oldenburg stationiert. Deswegen kenne ich den Ü-Platz ganz gut.(Allerdings nicht aus der Biker Sicht)
Wäre aber bereit mein Bike in den Kofferraum zu schmeißen, um bei Euch mal vorbei zu schauen ...

Solche Sachen wie- "Sind 100 Km zu fahren" fallen für mich allerdings flach.

Liegt nicht an der Begeisterung oder dem Willen  - Ich sollte weniger rauchen -  mehr tun!

Stell mir das ganze so vor: Wir treffen uns am Parkplatz und sind dann entweder ... paar Stunden unterwegs ( ich bin der dahinten) oder fahren paar Trails ab! Wie Ihr meint halt.

War heute mal wieder im Flachland unterwegs und das ,macht nicht wirklich Spaß ;(
Also ... vielleicht nimmt sich ja einer meiner kleinen unkonditionierten Kinderseele an ...

Bevor ich noch mehr schreibe - 
Danke


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. Oktober 2011)

Sir_AHAB schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Wäre aber bereit mein Bike in den Kofferraum zu schmeißen, um bei Euch mal vorbei zu schauen ...



Hallo,
noch einfacher wäre es, wenn Du einfach mal zu einem Sonntagstermin um 13.00 Uhr an der Küstenkanalschleuse erscheinst. 
Dann kannst Du einfach mitfahren. Wir sind zum dem Zeitpunkt sowieso da....

LG Oldenbürger


----------



## Geestraider (2. Oktober 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ...einfach mal zu einem Sonntagstermin um 13.00 Uhr an der Küstenkanalschleuse erscheinst...



mir kommt da gerade eine idee wegen mal zusammen fahren!
vielleicht kann man sich ja mal irgendwo treffen. zum beispiel in kirchhatten oder so, ich bräuchte von mir aus cirka 30-35min dahin.
anschliessend juckelt man gemüdlich nach wildeshausen, kann büschen quatschen und dann auf den huntetrails zurück richtung sandkrug 
dann würden wir das mal wieder hinbekommen zusammen zu fahren...nur ein vorschlag 
für morgen bin ich leider definitiv raus


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. Oktober 2011)

ja, 
so ne Tour wäre sicher ne gute Möglichkeit.....

Können wir ja mal ins Auge fassen...


----------



## Geestraider (2. Oktober 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Können wir ja mal ins Auge fassen...



eventuell übernächsten sonntag! nächste woche sieht auch schon wieder schlecht aus.
aber die idee ist auf jeden fall nach meinem geschmack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti_ol (2. Oktober 2011)

hey! ein dank schonmal an oldenbürger für die antwort im vorstellungsthread sowie auch an die betreiber der buhl-bikes seite bei facebook! endlich schaffe ich es mal mich auch hier im passenden thread zu melden, war in letzter zeit nicht so recht fit leider aber jetzt werde ich mich bei euren runden gerne einmal anschließen!


----------



## MaldeamStart (2. Oktober 2011)

So, 8:45 h am Bahnhof bin ich da! Bis morgen,
Malte


----------



## Sir_AHAB (2. Oktober 2011)

Also morgen - Montag???


----------



## ohneworte (2. Oktober 2011)

Sir_AHAB schrieb:


> Also morgen - Montag???



Jepp!


----------



## Sir_AHAB (2. Oktober 2011)

Schaff ich nicht ...


----------



## ohneworte (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich wohl auch nicht!


----------



## -gam- (2. Oktober 2011)

Um das Thema dann mal abzuschließen  Gratz an Daniel zur Superzeit und "war super mit euch" an den Rest


----------



## -gam- (4. Oktober 2011)

Hey Jungs (und Mädchen): wie war es denn?

Offtopic: Endlich hat unser Sport ein Gesicht:


----------



## OldenBiker (4. Oktober 2011)

Videos vom Marathon sind hochgeladen. Einmal normal, einmal in 3D. Leider ist die Qualität nicht die beste und die Kamera hat nur die Hälfte aufgenommen. Dat Dingens kommt so langsam in die Jahre.

Zu finden unter:

http://www.youtube.com/oldenbiker

Viel Spass dabei.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## SlickRik (4. Oktober 2011)

moin moin

freu mich schon bald wieder richtig fahren zu können
meine schulter is schon wieder gut belasterbar
und n paar km bin ich die tage auch schon wieder gefahren.
aber erstmal langsam angehen

mein hauptanliegen:
is von euch schonmal jemand im bikepark groningen gewesen?
is sonn künstlich geschaffener berg und das was man online sehen kann is wirklich nett - und ziemlich nah dran
die haben da sogar ne mini dh strecke  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcbMtlpbi7s"]DH track groningen.      - YouTube[/nomedia]

und hat schon jemand nen public expressfahrer überredenkönnen n fahrrad mitzunehmen?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Oktober 2011)

*Bikertreffen (ohne Helm) auf dem Kramermarkt am 08.10.2011*

Treffpunkt: Orgel an der Messestraße (siehe Bild)
Zeit: Samstag, 08.11.2011; 19.00 Uhr

Wer zu einem gemütlichen Bikertreffen kommen möchte, 
sollte sich rechtzeitig einfinden, 
um einen gemütlichen Kramermarktgang zu machen.

Wer sich später dazu gesellen möchte sollte sich melden,
dann kann per Handy ein späterer Treffpunkt ausgemacht werden.

Ich denke es ist mal wieder eine gute Möglichkeit für einen netten Plausch.
Wer dabei sein möchte, sollte sich eben hier melden, dann haben wir einen Überblick.....

LG vom Oldenbürger


----------



## Geestraider (5. Oktober 2011)

zum kramermarkt  hört sich zwar gut an, habe aber schon anderweitige verpflichtungen.
aber wie war denn eure tour? war nachmittags noch ein bischen auf euren spuren gewandelt


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Oktober 2011)

ja, die Tour war gut.
Wir sind mit 6 tapferen Recken unterwegs gewesen.
Aber das hast du ja sicher an unseren Spuren im Sand gesehen.
Bis Wildeshausen war alles gut und die Trails waren sauber und sandig. 
An Wildeshausen brannt es ein wenig an den Beinen ob der B-Pflanzen.

Im Lopshof gab es ne tolle längere Pause.
War mal wieder sehr schöööööööööööööööön.


----------



## Geestraider (5. Oktober 2011)

hatte auf 4 getippt...waren allerdings viele spaziergänger unterwegs, die haben die spuren verwischt 
schön das es euch gefallen hat, irgendwann schaffen wir die tour auch mal alleine  statt lopshof kann ich auch den lindenhof empfehlen


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Oktober 2011)

Lindenhof in welchem Ort?


----------



## Geestraider (5. Oktober 2011)

in dötlingen, oder verwechsel ich den jetzt mit dem schützenhof! ist im ortskern.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Oktober 2011)

Schützenhof Unter den Linden


----------



## Geestraider (5. Oktober 2011)

lag ich ja garnicht so verkehrt 
da war es zumindest auch ganz gut 
waren wir ostern eingekehrt.


----------



## jens23 (5. Oktober 2011)

Na, der hat spaß ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nature-base (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,
mein neues MTB sollte in einigen Tagen fertig werden- warte noch auf die HR Nabe -> Chaka Pele mit Alfine 11 (Disskusionen über die Haltbarkeit hin oder her- ich probiere es einfach aus!)
Dann kann ich nach fast 4 Jahren mal wieder durch den Wald flitzen & würde mich euch gerne anschließen.
Der Karmermarkt ist zwar in Hörweite von mir, aber das Wort gemütlich geht in meinen Kopf nicht in Verbindung mit dem Kramermarkt, ich denke also man sieht sich mal Mittwochs bzw. Sonntags für die Ausfahrt (richtig?)


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. Oktober 2011)

nature-base schrieb:


> ... ich denke also man sieht sich mal Mittwochs bzw. Sonntags für die Ausfahrt (richtig?)



RICHTIG! Einfach dabei sein....


----------



## greyscale (10. Oktober 2011)

War echt witzig, da gestern die vielen staunenden Augen in Ostrttrum zu sehen.

Seid ihr noch trocken nach Hause gekommen?

g.


----------



## -gam- (10. Oktober 2011)

Offtopic: staunende Augen? Hab ich was verpasst?

OnTopic: Ich habe gestern mal wieder Rule #5 aus "10 Things I learned about Mountainbiking" bestätigen dürfen.

Steve und ich fahren gen Heim, entscheiden uns für die romantische Strecke vor der Heilpraktikerschule am Hafen, der gute warnt mich noch, dass wir wegen der nassen Steine, die vermutlich glitschig sein könnten, aufpassen sollten. Ich halte eine ziemlich überflüssige Ansprache zum Thema: "Der Schwalbe Rocket Ron lässt einen nie im Stich, der hat immernoch einen Zahn mehr, der sich in den Boden gräbt, wenn man denkt, man rutscht weg." und...

Rule #5: Gravity works.

Rumms, lieg ich auf der Fresse. Haben wir gelacht. Keine Fahrt mit den Oldenburgern ohne Textilschaden und Schürfwunden, diesmal zum Glück nicht am Ar...sch sondern am Ar...m. Witzig war es trotzdem. Irgendwie.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (10. Oktober 2011)

greyscale schrieb:


> War echt witzig, da gestern die vielen staunenden Augen in Ostrttrum zu sehen.
> 
> g.



Staunende Augen, dass Du auch heil unten angekommen bist? 

Die Tour war insgesamt sehr nett, leider zum Ende hin ein wenig zuviel Regen und Matsch auf den Wegen. 
Ich war zuhause völlig durchnässt und sah aus wie ein Schw.......
Aber es war mal wieder sehr schön in Dötlingen....

Danke an die MitfahrerInnen.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (10. Oktober 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> Rumms, lieg ich auf der Fresse. Haben wir gelacht. Keine Fahrt mit den Oldenburgern ohne Textilschaden und Schürfwunden,
> diesmal zum Glück nicht am Ar...sch sondern am Ar...m. Witzig war es trotzdem. Irgendwie.



Och, da hast Du dann noch Glück im Unglück gehabt? 
Hoffe, dass Du bald wieder fit bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.till (10. Oktober 2011)

Pass auf Chris, sonst verdrängst du Daniel noch von der Spitze der "Vielflieger"


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. Oktober 2011)

... wie gut, dass wir die Strecke ohne Pfützen und ohne Matsch gewählt haben...   

Das war ja mal wieder 1 Kilo Wegesrand, der am MTB klebte.

Aber 10 BikerInnen im Wald für den Nightride ...  war mal wieder Klasse mit Euch!

Gute Nacht...


----------



## ritzel007 (16. Oktober 2011)

Sorry Leutz, aufgrund eines kleinen Problems mit dem Zeitmanagement waren wir heute leider 10 Minuten zu spät am Treffpunkt .


----------



## bergwerken (16. Oktober 2011)

schade, schade

habe heute gelernt das man Barne.....Holz, Huntetrail,  Sandkrug und zurück auch mit dem MTB in unter 2 Stunden fahren kann, war mal ne Erfahrung, aber Spass hat`s nicht gebracht.

Abfahrt 13.06
Ankunft 14.53

VG
Thomas


----------



## Geestraider (16. Oktober 2011)

und ich habe oldenburg in einer kleinen sightseeingrunde ausnahmsweise mal erlaufen 
aber auch in unter 2 stunden


----------



## basti_ol (17. Oktober 2011)

so, nach einem relativ ordentlichen crash bin ich erst jetzt wieder auf den beinen, sorry, hab es dadurch noch immer nicht zu einer tour geschafft. aber erstaunlich, wie sehr das gefühl beim radfahren in zwei wochen verschwinden kann...

wo ich grad schonmal dabei bin... kennt jemand einen trick mit dem man einen gabelschaft ordentlich kürzen kann? hab hier nur ne metallsäge mit der ich das lieber nicht mach und für einmal einen rohrschneider zu kaufen wär auch unsinnig...


----------



## Sir_AHAB (17. Oktober 2011)

Der Rohrschneider müsste dann auch sehr hochwertig sein.
Was ist mit ner Flex und ner feinen Trennscheibe


----------



## basti_ol (17. Oktober 2011)

hm, hab ich leider auch nicht hier - muss ich wohl doch mal in der werkstatt vorbei schauen!


----------



## greyscale (17. Oktober 2011)

basti_ol schrieb:


> [...]
> wo ich grad schonmal dabei bin... kennt jemand einen trick mit dem man einen gabelschaft ordentlich kürzen kann? hab hier nur ne metallsäge mit der ich das lieber nicht mach und für einmal einen rohrschneider zu kaufen wär auch unsinnig...



PUK-Säge ist okay. Dazu dann noch einen alten Vorbau als Schneidlehre und fertig ist die Laube. Auf das Zehntel präzise muss man bei Ahead ohnehin nicht werden...

g.


----------



## freelancer3 (19. Oktober 2011)

Fährt heut' jemand? Dann würde ich mich jetzt gleich aus WHV auf den Weg nach OL machen. Kurz nach 18:00 könnte ich dann noch schaffen ...

VG Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Oktober 2011)

dann mal los.....
Wir würden uns freuen, Sie begrüßen zu dürfen, Herr freelancer3


----------



## s.till (19. Oktober 2011)

Na auf jeden Fall wird heut gefahren.. auch wenn es gerade extrem nach Regen aussieht


----------



## freelancer3 (19. Oktober 2011)

s.till schrieb:


> Na auf jeden Fall wird heut gefahren.. auch wenn es gerade extrem nach Regen aussieht


 
Gut dann fahr ich jetzt los ... bitte warten


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Oktober 2011)

s.till schrieb:


> Na auf jeden Fall wird heut gefahren.. auch wenn es gerade extrem nach Regen aussieht



wooooo?
Muss ich mir das noch mal überlegen?


----------



## s.till (19. Oktober 2011)

Schlamm ist gut für die Beine und die Fahrtechnik, ich dachte, dass hätten wir schon geklärt  Bis gleich


----------



## freelancer3 (21. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag ist Sonne angesagt... Hermansweg, Teuto? Morgens hin, späten Nachmittag zurück. Wer will mit?
VG Uli


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das hört sich doch gut an!

Teutoburger Wald auf dem Hermannsweg.... 
oder so......

Treffpunkt 09.00 Uhr ?
Verladen der Räder...
Fahrtziel: Bad Iburg und von dort mit den Rädern los?


----------



## freelancer3 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich schick Dir morgen mal einen GPX Track ...der startet in der Nähe von Ibbenbürren, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ... 
Zeitlich hört sich das gut ...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. Oktober 2011)

ja, sende mir mal den Track...

Wer will denn noch so alles mit?

Dann können wir den Fahrzeugbedarf kalkulieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (21. Oktober 2011)

+2 bei mir (eigentlich nur noch +1, es sei denn Lüder will nicht im Volvo mitfahren ;-))


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. Oktober 2011)

Tjorven und Daniel haben auch wohl Interesse...


----------



## momo_2000 (21. Oktober 2011)

Bin dabei @lüder die spezies kuscheln ja gern im Bmw


----------



## s.till (22. Oktober 2011)

Schade, ich kann nicht mit. Hab erstmal wieder Urlaub und werd das Weserbergland unsicher machen  Viel Spaß !!


----------



## D.wolf (22. Oktober 2011)

Bin morgen auch dabei!!!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (22. Oktober 2011)

aktueller Stand:
Uli, Thomas, Daniel, Tjorven und Lüder

Treffpunkt etc. wird gerade ausgemacht. 
Auch die Fahrzeuge werden gerade geregelt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (23. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank an die Mitfahrer für den geilen Ausflug!
Vielen Dank insbesondere an den Herrn Uli für seine superschönen Trails.


----------



## OldenBiker (25. Oktober 2011)

Fahre am 30. Okt mal wieder ins Wiehengebirge. Wer mit will, bescheid geben.


----------



## freelancer3 (28. Oktober 2011)

Weil es das letzte Mal soooo schön war ... im Teuto  .... wollen wir diesen Samstag (sprich morgen) wieder hin. Ablaufen soll es ähnlich wie vor einer Woche, 9:00 Uhr Treffpunkt in OL zum Sammeln, dann auf nach Tecklenburg. Details folgen heute abend, so bald wir die genaue Mitfahrer(biker)zahl kennen. 

Wer also Lust und Zeit hat bitte bei mir melden ...  oder hier posten.

Hier noch ein kleiner Eindruck von der Gegend  aufgenommen letztes Wochenende [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVm5kcokS54"]Tecklenburg-Hermannsweg.mpg      - YouTube[/nomedia]

VlG Uli


----------



## ritzel007 (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin am Wochenende zum Rennen in Hamburg. Wünsche euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!

H.


----------



## D.wolf (28. Oktober 2011)

Muss morgen arbeiten, falle also auch raus. Allen Mitfahrern viel Spaß.


----------



## tebby (28. Oktober 2011)

So, ich melde mich auch mal wieder in diesem Forum 
Ich hätte tierische Lust auf den Trail. Leider habe ich einen längst überfälligen Familienbesuch versprochen.


----------



## OldenBiker (29. Oktober 2011)

@D.wolf
Kannst ja Sonntag bei mir mitfahren. Losafahren um 10:00 Uhr. Musst nur was sagen.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## tebby (29. Oktober 2011)

Danke, der Besuch erstreckt sich leider übers ganze WE :-|


----------



## -gam- (30. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwer am Sonntag an der Schleuse? Sieht eher Mau aus, oder?


----------



## freelancer3 (30. Oktober 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> Irgendwer am Sonntag an der Schleuse? Sieht eher Mau aus, oder?


MeinerEiner - nein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich nicht. Muss ja wieder die Gegend um Porta Westfalica unsicher machen. Leider alleine. Falls noch einer Lust und Zeit hat, bitte melden. Spätestens 10:00 Uhr fahre ich los.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. Oktober 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> Irgendwer am Sonntag an der Schleuse?



Also ich habe gestern schon mit dem freelancer3 im Teuto gespielt. 
Das war ne prächtige Sauerei. 
Hatte aufgrund des klebrigen, klumpigen Trails noch nie soooo ein schweres Rad... 

13.00 Uhr schaffe ich nicht, da ist am späten Nachmittag noch weitere angenehmte Verpflichtungen habe.

Ich befürchte, dass heute nicht so viele da sein werden....
Aber alleine wirst Du auch nicht sein! Hoffe ich...


----------



## -gam- (30. Oktober 2011)

Kurz und Heftig aber gut.


----------



## OldenBiker (30. Oktober 2011)

Wieder zurück. Super Wetter, hat mal wieder richtig Spass gemacht.


----------



## ritzel007 (2. November 2011)

war gerade beim Doc und der hat mich für 12 Wochen ausser Bretrieb genommen 
Wir sehen uns im Frühjahr auf dem Bike oder vorher in der Kneipe 

H.


----------



## tebby (2. November 2011)

??????
Was ist passiert? Das klingt ja sehr bescheiden!!
Auf jeden Fall:
GUTE BESSERUNG

A.


----------



## ritzel007 (2. November 2011)

tebby schrieb:


> ??????
> Was ist passiert? Das klingt ja sehr bescheiden!!
> Auf jeden Fall:
> GUTE BESSERUNG
> ...



Vielen Dank, ist ein Bandscheibenvorfall.


----------



## s.till (2. November 2011)

Oje, Gute Besserung !!! Ruh dich gut aus und werd schnell wieder fit


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (2. November 2011)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, ist ein Bandscheibenvorfall.



Das ist blöd. Gute Besserung!
Grüße Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbursche (2. November 2011)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, ist ein Bandscheibenvorfall.


 
Verdammte Axt, muss denn jeden Winter Einer dran glauben?? Gute Besserung.. und Kopf hoch, siehst ja bei mir, auch 12 Wochen Trainingsrückstand sind kein Untergang!

Gruß,

Spike


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. November 2011)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> war gerade beim Doc und der hat mich für 12 Wochen ausser Betrieb genommen
> Wir sehen uns im Frühjahr auf dem Bike oder vorher in der Kneipe
> 
> H.



Du fehlst uns jetzt schon....
Gute Besserung und werde recht schnell wieder fit!


----------



## greyscale (2. November 2011)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, ist ein Bandscheibenvorfall.



Rücken ist Sche!ße!

Willkommen im Club!

g.


----------



## OldenBiker (3. November 2011)

Von ir auch noch Gute Besserung.


----------



## -gam- (3. November 2011)

Gute Besserung! Der Fahrradhändler unseres Vertrauens erwartet dich dann im Februar zum Fully-Verkaufsgespräch mit 140mm Federweg am Heck, also lass den Kopf nicht hängen...


----------



## bergwerken (3. November 2011)

Oldenbürger hat es auf den Punkt gebracht.
Gute Besserung auch von mir.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. November 2011)

Wintersaison ist Hallensaison! 
Startend ab 04. November gibt's auch dieses Jahr einen Stammtisch 
an jedem ersten Freitag im Monat, 
jeweils ab 20:00 Uhr. 
Also am

    04. November
    02. Dezember
    06. Januar
    03. Februar
    02. März

Etwas anders als in den Vorjahren findet der Stammtisch (oder Stammkick)
im Trainingsraum des Oldenburger Kickerverens in der Amalienstraße 17-19 statt. 
Trainingsraum

Es handelt sich um einen Stammtisch für alle Fraktionen von Radfahrern.
MTB, Crosser, Rennrad, etc. pp)
Nähere Infos: Oldenburger Radsportfreunde


----------



## tebby (4. November 2011)

Hey Bikers,

ich fahre morgen (Samstag, 05.11.) den Hermannsweg durch den herbstlichen Teuto von Hilter bis nach Bevergern/Hörstel.
Geplant ist mit der Bahn bis OS (ab OL 07:29 an OS 8:58) danach (ab OS 09:35) weiter bis Hilter (an 10:02).
Dann Trail-Spaß bis Hörstel.
Von dort aus muss/will ich weiter mit der Bahn bis Bad Bentheim.
Man ist von dort aus aber auch schnell (25min) wieder in OS (ab jeweils um XX:21) 

Will mich jemand begleiten?
Will jemand die Strecke bis OS mit dem Auto fahren und mich mitnehmen???

LG 
Axel


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (4. November 2011)

Moinsen....

Bin heute Abend zu müd... 
Werde daher nicht auf dem Stammtisch erscheinen.
Wünsche gutes Gelingen in der neuen Location.

Gruß an alle...


----------



## Oldenbursche (6. November 2011)

Kinners, Kinners, heißt Stammtisch-Saison, dass Keiner mehr am Treff erscheint?? So geht das nicht, musste heut allein durch Wald und Wiesen irren! 

Oder gibt's hier auch andere Termine zur Winterzeit, wie bei den Rennern?

Gruß,

M.


----------



## -gam- (7. November 2011)

So war es eigentlich nicht geplant, der Wolf und ich waren gestern ab 11:30 schon zu einer Startertour unterwegs und gegen 12:25 ereilte mich ein überraschender Druckverlust am Heck (da war doch was mit Dichtmilch und so...) der leider dazu führte, dass ein Erscheinen an der Schleuse weder zeitlich realisierbar noch sinnvoll war...

Daniel war so nett, mich dann nach Hause zu begleiten - am Ende sogar zu Fuß - und wir begannen die spannende Jagd nach einem Ersatzron am Sonntag (was theoretisch aufgrund des verkaufsoffenen Tages nicht unmöglich gewesen wäre):

1. Stop: Munderloh. "Kann ich Ihnen helfen?" "Ich brauche einen Rocket Ron in 54-559." "Äh... okay... und was ist das?" *inneres Kopfschütteln* "Ein Faltreifen für 26" Mountainbikes von Schwalbe." "Ah, okay... ich bin noch in der Ausbildung, da ist mir der leider noch nicht begegnet." Kommentar der Wolf: "Na, da hast du genau die zwei Richtigen erwischt." *grinsen*

Kurze Zeit später die Feststellung: Nein, keine MTB Faltreifen, nur ein Riesensortiment von Drahtreifen zu Fantasiepreisen. Naja, Versuch war es wert...

2. Stop: S.Till. Mützenkauf und weitere Planung. "Hat Wechloy eigentlich auch auf?" "Vermutlich..." Ein Plan entsteht...

3. Stop: Wieder bei mir, Stadtrad und Daniels Rad abholen, auf nach Wechloy. Zwischendrin Fachsimpeln über quietschende Bremsen und Kasetten ohne Schaltwerk.

4. Stop: B.O.C. Die Werbesprüche außen lassen uns kalt, wir schauen mal, wie viel B.O.C. wir wirklich auf den Laden haben. Lokalisieren der Faltreifen. Moment... "Bursche, komme er her..."

"Kann ich Ihnen helfen?" "Ähm... im Prinzip ja... ich brauche einen Rocket Ron 54-559, ihr habt hier auch welche hängen, aber da der das 'Triple Pace Star'-Symbol nicht drauf hat, ist es ein 2010er - für den Listenpreis von 49 Euro." "Äh... also... da kann man sicher schauen, was der gerade Online und..." "Da es ein 2010er ist, ist er nicht TL, right?" "Äh... ja... da noch nicht..." "Welcher wäre denn der vergleichbare von Conti?" "Also... äh... da wäre wohl der Race King Supersonic die Alternative..." "Gibt's aber nur in 2.2 und 2.0, keinen 2.1er?" "Ja... bei Conti... also 50-559 und 55-559, kein... also..." "Was würde mich der 2.0er Kosten?" 

...nachdem ich auch nach mehrmaligem Grübeln nicht wirklich bereit war, 40 statt der aufgerufenen 53 Euro für einen Conti zu bezahlen, gaben wir also auf und kehrten am Eiscafe bei Famila ein, bevor wir uns auf den Heimweg machten...

Dementsprechend war Schleuse also gestern einfach nicht drin, Sorry.


----------



## Oldenbursche (7. November 2011)

Okay, Entschuldigung akzeptiert, wobei wir Deine mangelhafte häusliche Ersatzteilbestückung natürlich nicht ungerüffelt stehen lassen können. Und das, wo Dein komisches halbes Rad doch eh nur die Hälfte an Teilen benötigt.. 

Ach ja, direkt auf dem Hunte-Trail hab ich dann noch eines "unserer Mädels" getroffen, hat dort heimlich und allein auf ihrem neuen Twenty-Niner trainiert, um uns bald das Fürchten zu lehren.. man darf gespannt sein!

Gruß,

M.


----------



## boing (7. November 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> ... Welcher wäre denn der vergleichbare von Conti?" "Also... äh... da wäre wohl der Race King Supersonic die Alternative..." "Gibt's aber nur in 2.2 und 2.0, keinen 2.1er?" ...



Den RK MUSS man in 2.2 fahren, sonst verliert der enorm von seinen Fähigkeiten. Ganz abgesehen vom rapide schwindenden Komfort.

Grüße


----------



## crack_MC (7. November 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> ... überraschender Druckverlust am Heck (da war doch was mit Dichtmilch und so...) ...


 
äh,wie fährst du deine tubelessready RocketRons normalerweise,ohne Schlauch (ja !?) und OHNE Dichtmilch (?!),da ist doch ein Druckverlust nicht überraschend ??? 

Ein normaler Butylschlauch/Latexschlauch 26" hätte doch auch helfen können ?

p.s.: Munderloh u. BOC sind halt keine "Spezialisten" für MTB...

...noch ein Tip: kauf dir Maxxis Aspen oder Larsen TT für dein Scalpel + Michelin Latexschläuche


----------



## greyscale (7. November 2011)

@Oldenbürger: Wollte nur kurz anmelden, dass wir gerade einen Ofenkäse auf den Tisch stellen.

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. November 2011)

Um diese Uhrzeit wird Ofenkäse direkt in Hüftgold umgewandelt...

Guten Appetit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (7. November 2011)

Ofenkäse ist(!) reines Hüftgold.

Aber lecker war's...

g.


----------



## -gam- (7. November 2011)

crack_MC schrieb:


> äh,wie fährst du deine tubelessready RocketRons normalerweise,ohne Schlauch (ja !?) und OHNE Dichtmilch (?!),da ist doch ein Druckverlust nicht überraschend ???
> 
> Ein normaler Butylschlauch/Latexschlauch 26" hätte doch auch helfen können ?
> 
> ...



Ich fahre die Rons mit OHNE Schlauch und mit MIT Dichtmilch (allerdings war die wohl von dem einseitig fast komplett abgerissenen Stollen überfordert) und habe jetzt einen Ersatz-Ron bestellt und werde das Conti-RK-Experiment mal auf "das nächste mal" verschieben. Die C4 von Michelin bin ich vor TL gefahren, sind super, aber beim Abrollen mit MIT Luft sind mit OHNE Schlauch noch geiler als mit MIT Schlauch.

Munderloh und BOC hatten halt am Sonntag Bock auf aufhaben. Den Schlauch hatte ich nicht mit, weil ich dachte: "hab ja Tubeless, wozu Schlauch?", aber das verbucht man dann wohl unter "Erfahrungswerte".

Wer fährt 29er und lehrt uns das Fürchten und wieso gibt es Diskussionen zu Ofenkäse?


----------



## Oldenbursche (7. November 2011)

Melde mich übrigens auch mal für 4-6 Wochen ab, werde um ein paar Titanschrauben im Schenkel erleichtert, da ist dann erstmal risikoloses Rumgeeiere per Rennrad angesagt..

Gruß,

M.


----------



## greyscale (8. November 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> [...]wieso gibt es Diskussionen zu Ofenkäse?



Kleiner Running-Gag aus der Entstehungszeit des 2010er Trikots.

@M.: Alles Gute, du kannst dir ja nachher ein Paar Schnellspanner draus machen lassen.

g.


----------



## Oldenbursche (8. November 2011)

greyscale schrieb:


> @M.: Alles Gute, du kannst dir ja nachher ein Paar Schnellspanner draus machen lassen.
> 
> g.


 
Danke, geniale Idee, hab schon überlegt, was ich damit Schönes mache, lang genug sind sie ja.. 

Gruß,

M.


----------



## -gam- (8. November 2011)

135 x 5mm? krass...


----------



## crack_MC (8. November 2011)

o.k.

aber wie hat sich denn ein kompletter Stollen verabschiedet !? 
...du wirst irgendwann auf Maxxis umsteigen ...





-gam- schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Rons mit OHNE Schlauch und mit MIT Dichtmilch (allerdings war die wohl von dem einseitig fast komplett abgerissenen Stollen überfordert) und habe jetzt einen Ersatz-Ron bestellt und werde das Conti-RK-Experiment mal auf "das nächste mal" verschieben. Die C4 von Michelin bin ich vor TL gefahren, sind super, aber beim Abrollen mit MIT Luft sind mit OHNE Schlauch noch geiler als mit MIT Schlauch.
> 
> Munderloh und BOC hatten halt am Sonntag Bock auf aufhaben. Den Schlauch hatte ich nicht mit, weil ich dachte: "hab ja Tubeless, wozu Schlauch?", aber das verbucht man dann wohl unter "Erfahrungswerte".
> 
> Wer fährt 29er und lehrt uns das Fürchten und wieso gibt es Diskussionen zu Ofenkäse?


----------



## freelancer3 (8. November 2011)

Oldenbursche schrieb:


> Kinners, Kinners, heißt Stammtisch-Saison, dass Keiner mehr am Treff erscheint?? So geht das nicht, musste heut allein durch Wald und Wiesen irren!


 

Hier ein weiterer, vielleicht plausibeler Grund warum wir 3 nicht an der Schleuse waren ...  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFAihnn6-Gg"]Better than lazing on the sofa ...      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## metusalem (8. November 2011)

crack_MC schrieb:


> o.k.
> 
> 
> ...du wirst irgendwann Maxxis umsteigen ...




...Wer z.B. Maxxis minion 2,35 fährt, kann sich ruhig noch 'ne Portion Ofenkäse mehr auf die Hüfte schrauben.

Gewicht: 1,2Kg. das Stück. Ohne Schlauch!

Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -gam- (8. November 2011)

der neue Ron ist dron und die neue Doc Blue Dichtmilch ist eingefüllt, ich bin morgen abend am Start - wer noch?​


----------



## freelancer3 (9. November 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> ... , ich bin morgen abend am Start - wer noch?​


 
MeinerEiner Nein, braucht also diesmal nicht zu warten 

VG Uli


----------



## -gam- (9. November 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> MeinerEiner Nein, braucht also diesmal nicht zu warten
> 
> VG Uli



Böser Ulli!


----------



## s.till (10. November 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Better than lazing on the sofa ...      - YouTube




schöööööön !!!!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. November 2011)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
liebe BikerInnen.....

Wer ist denn Morgen Mittag alles am Start?
13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse?


----------



## Geestraider (12. November 2011)

zieht euch warm an...ich bin noch am auftauen von heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. November 2011)

kurze Hose müsste noch gehen, oder?


----------



## Geestraider (12. November 2011)

kein problem...aber die beinlinge nicht vergessen


----------



## s.till (12. November 2011)

hmmm.. quatsch


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. November 2011)

s.till schrieb:


> hmmm.. quatsch



du kommst also Morgen in kurz? 

Ich werde min. zweilagig erscheinen.....


----------



## Geestraider (12. November 2011)

zweilagig ging heute ganz gut...solange die sonne schien 
ne kleine windbreakerjacke in der trikottasche ist ein gut gemeinter rat von  mir


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. November 2011)

Ein wenig Erfahrungswissen ist ja über die Jahre schon vorhanden.
Und in meinem Rucksack fahre ich ja sowieso immer einen Teil meiner Kollektion durch die Gegend.
Also frieren werde ich Morgen nicht!!!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. November 2011)

schaffen wir es heute noch auf Seite 25?  gggg


----------



## s.till (12. November 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> du kommst also Morgen in kurz?



Da ich immer noch keine passende lange Hose und auch keine Beinlinge habe.. vielleicht


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> schaffen wir es heute noch auf Seite 25?  gggg



Soll ich mithelfen?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. November 2011)

ups....
das könnte frisch werden....
Ich werde mal ein paar extra Beinlinge einpacken....
Bevor Du uns verfrierst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. November 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Soll ich mithelfen?



DANKE

grins


----------



## freelancer3 (12. November 2011)

Da ich morgen um 13:00 schon über den Wolken sein werde, viel Spass beim Frosteln  
Aber laut Wetterbericht scheint ja nicht nur über den Wolken die Sonne 

Bis nächsten Sonntag 
VG Uli


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. November 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Bis nächsten Sonntag
> VG Uli



Gute Reise....


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> DANKE
> 
> grins



Gern geschehen...


----------



## Friesenkind (13. November 2011)

Das schöne Wetter sollte man nutzen, ich bin dabei


----------



## -gam- (13. November 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> liebe BikerInnen.....
> 
> Wer ist denn Morgen Mittag alles am Start?
> 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse?



Ich hab gehört, dass es sich hierbei um eine dumme Frage handelt, obwohl es keine dummen Fragen gibt...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. November 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> ich hab gehört, dass es sich hierbei um eine dumme frage handelt, obwohl es keine dummen fragen gibt...



danke


----------



## Geestraider (13. November 2011)

falls heute jemand in kurz fährt hätte ich hier gerne ein beweisfoto


----------



## s.till (13. November 2011)

Ich passe... Nachdem mir gerade auf dem 200 Meter langen Weg zum Bäcker alles eingefrohren ist, was nicht in einer dreifachen Schicht dicker Bekleidung eingepackt war.. nein danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. November 2011)

s.till schrieb:


> Ich passe... Nachdem mir gerade auf dem 200 Meter langen Weg zum Bäcker alles eingefrohren ist, was nicht in einer dreifachen Schicht dicker Bekleidung eingepackt war.. nein danke



Aber Du erscheinst dann aber trotzdem gut verpackt?


----------



## Geestraider (13. November 2011)

s.till schrieb:


> Ich passe... Nachdem mir gerade auf dem 200 Meter langen Weg zum Bäcker alles eingefrohren ist, was nicht in einer dreifachen Schicht dicker Bekleidung eingepackt war.. nein danke



drei schichten obenrum sollten es heute wohl sein...gestern mit sonne hatten 2 gereicht!


----------



## freelancer3 (13. November 2011)

Nur zur Info - am Bremer Flugplatz scheint schon die Sonne ... Vielleicht ist das ja eine Motivationshilfe für den heutigen "Ausritt" 
Viel Spaß
Uli


----------



## ohneworte (13. November 2011)

s.till schrieb:


> Ich passe... Nachdem mir gerade auf dem 200 Meter langen Weg zum Bäcker alles eingefrohren ist, was nicht in einer dreifachen Schicht dicker Bekleidung eingepackt war.. nein danke



Ich war heute vormittag in Damme biken. Beim Crosslauf dort vor ist eine weibliche Teilnehmerin mit kurzem Shirt unterwegs gewesen!

Fazit: Wir sind alles unwürdige Weicheier!!!


----------



## Geestraider (13. November 2011)

wie wars in damme? ich war anfang oktober mal dort...war richtig spaßig!

tja, so ist das mit den eiern...zu BW zeiten bin ich auch bei minusgraden in kurz gelaufen, aber heutzutage melden sich doch ziemlich rasch die gelenke und fordern schmiere


----------



## ohneworte (13. November 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> wie wars in damme? ich war anfang oktober mal dort...war richtig spaßig!
> 
> tja, so ist das mit den eiern...zu BW zeiten bin ich auch bei minusgraden in kurz gelaufen, aber heutzutage melden sich doch ziemlich rasch die gelenke und fordern schmiere



Für mich war es heute die reinste Quälerei. Irgendwie war ich nicht gut drauf  heute und die neuen Reifen (Schwalbe Hans Dampf 60-559) haben so viel Grip das Du in der Ebene und bei jeder Steigung glaubst einen 8-schärigen Pflug hinter Dir herzuziehen!

Aber das Ganze hat Potential für mehr und schreit nach Wiederholung, nur dann mit besserer Konstutition und anderen Reifen auf dem Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (13. November 2011)

ich schwöre ja auf die nobby´s(62-559), sind bei den teils sehr sandigen wegen auch ne ganz gute wahl finde ich 
allerdings braucht man dort auch eine echt gute verfassung wenns spaß machen soll, die steigungen sind teilweise doch echt fies


----------



## -gam- (13. November 2011)

Es waren zwar nur 150 Minuten, was normal unter "lohnt ja kaum" fällt, aber ich muss gestehen, dass ich die Streckenlänge für die Temperaturen gar nicht soooo schlecht fand. Eine "normale" Tour von 300 Minuten hätte heute wohl für echte Frostbeulen gesorgt...

War schön mit euch. Bis Mittwoch dann


----------



## Geestraider (13. November 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> Es waren zwar nur 150 Minuten, was normal unter "lohnt ja kaum" fällt, aber ich muss gestehen, dass ich die Streckenlänge für die Temperaturen gar nicht soooo schlecht fand.



das macht die kälte, die zieht einem so die körner aus den beinen 
meine 60km von gestern hatten sich auch wie 100 angefühlt!


----------



## ohneworte (13. November 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> ich schwöre ja auf die nobby´s(62-559), sind bei den teils sehr sandigen wegen auch ne ganz gute wahl finde ich
> allerdings braucht man dort auch eine echt gute verfassung wenns spaß machen soll, die steigungen sind teilweise doch echt fies



Ich werde jetzt mal beim AM-3 aufrüsten mit leichteren Laufrädern und dem Mountain Kings von Conti. Die recht schweren mit den Hans Dampf die zur Zeit drin sind nehme ich dann für den Bikeparkbesuch (mit Lifteinsatz!).


----------



## -gam- (14. November 2011)

Da ich weiÃ, dass meine MiÃgeschicke zur Belustigung aller enormen Beitrag leisten, mÃ¶chte ich euch auch das letzte nicht vorenthalten, dass ich in einem anderen Beitrag zum Thema "Was taugen die neuen Eggbeater 3" geschildert habe:



			
				-gam- schrieb:
			
		

> Cobenzl schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Interessant wÃ¤re, zu erfahren wie die neunen  Eggbeater 3 und 11 halten, die haben ja Nadellager innen. Wobei ich  neben der von âPiktogrammâ erwÃ¤hnte StoÃbelastung, die Dichtung ein  Thema ist, wenn in die Nadellager Feuchtigkeit eindringt, sind die in  kÃ¼rzester Zeit kaputt.
> ...



FÃ¼r euch exklusiv dann noch die Nachlese, dass es die Sonntagstour fast ohne Haken Ã¼berstanden hat, aber dass es schon witzig ist, wen der FuÃ auf einem nicht-mehr-rotierenden PedalkÃ¶rper hÃ¤ngt und nach vorne "rum" gezogen wird... Ich habe echt kein GlÃ¼ck mit meiner Hardware.


----------



## vattim (14. November 2011)

Hallo Freunde der Stollenreifen, 

nachdem ich nun ca.1 1/2 Jahre nichts von mir habe hören lassen, dachte ich mir, es wird mal wieder Zeit. Seit ein paar Wochen habe ich mein gutes altes MTB wieder am Start; wer sich nicht mehr erinnert, hier mal ein Bild, zur Erinnerung:




Nicht, dass ihr glaubt ich wäre radmäßig nicht aktiv gewesen; oh nein, im Mai habe ich eine Tour mit Trekking-/Alltagsrad von Österreich nach Norddeutschland unternommen (1300 KM in 8 Tagen) und immer wieder kleine Touren (z.B. Fehnroute 235 KM am WE).

Meine Marathonlauferei hat momentan ein bisschen Pause, da ich aufgrund meiner gesundheitlichen Problematik schlappe 15 KG zugenommen habe und das Laufen dann nicht mehr ganz so flockig von der Hand geht...

Ich freue mich, bald mal wieder an einer Tour teilzunehmen und auf einen regen Austausch hier im IBC. Ich hoffe die Treffen mittwochs und sonntags sind noch so, wie ich sie kenne....

Also, bis ganz bald

Grüße

Tim


----------



## Geestraider (14. November 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> zum Thema "Was taugen die neuen Eggbeater 3" geschildert habe:



ich fahre die candy ti und kann nix schlechtes sagen. habe die jetzt seit 2-3 jahren und die haben echt schon viel mitmachen müssen...wartung(räusper), naja mal bischen fett reingepresst 
die dinger würde ich mir jederzeit wieder holen


----------



## ohneworte (14. November 2011)

Ich habe mit diversen Pedalherstellern herumexperementiert und bin bei den XTR hängengeblieben. Schön leicht und vor allen Dingen haltbar und wartungsarm!


----------



## Geestraider (14. November 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich habe mit diversen Pedalherstellern herumexperementiert...



du sitzt ja auch an der quelle


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. November 2011)

vattim schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Treffen mittwochs und sonntags sind noch so, wie ich sie kenne....



ja, normalerweise schon.... 
Aber normal wollen wir ja alle gar nicht sein... 

Also wir waren die letzten Wochen und Monate sehr aktiv.
Mal sehen, wie es jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit weiter geht.

Kiek mol wedder rinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (14. November 2011)

Geestraider schrieb:


> du sitzt ja auch an der quelle



Wer hat der hat...


----------



## -gam- (16. November 2011)

Ich werde heute frieren. Wer friert mit? 

(auf diese Weise umgehe ich die dumme Frage, wer denn erscheint und frage nur, wer dabei friert, alle, die dann trotzdem fahren aber nicht frieren, werden sich bestimmt genötigt fühlen, das Kund zu tun)


----------



## bergwerken (16. November 2011)

Du wirst nicht alleine frieren !

Bis gleich.

Thomas


----------



## -gam- (17. November 2011)

I was officially black-forrested. Die B+M Ixon IQ in voll aufgeladen hält ja echt super

[Edit]: Wer ist denn Sonntag dabei?


----------



## freelancer3 (19. November 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> [Edit]: Wer ist denn Sonntag dabei?


 
Da ich Muskelkater habe .... mache ich es vom Wetter abhängig ...  ohh,  ich weis ... wie ungewöhnlich und "unpassend"  ... aber wenn es so wie heute wird ... bin ich dabei


----------



## bergwerken (19. November 2011)

So ein Kater ist nicht angenehm, auch wenn er nicht vom Muskel kommt.

Einfach zu Hause lassen das Tier.

Ich bin dabei, dann sind wir schon Drei.



_"Da Reh springt hoch, das Reh springt weit, das kann es ja, es hat ja Zeit"_


----------



## -gam- (20. November 2011)

Bin raus, habe lieben Besuch und werde mich heute nicht losreissen können. Mittwoch bin ich wieder am Start. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (20. November 2011)

schöne angenehme Runde heute....

Statistik: 53 km; 165 Minuten

Und dann zum Schluss noch ne heiße Schoki....  vom edlen Spender...   DANKE!!!

Gibts schönere Dinge als Sonntagsausflug???


----------



## vattim (20. November 2011)

So um den Dreh waren`s bei mir heute auch. 52 KM/2:39...oder was auch immer. Bin leider erst kurz nach 14:00 Uhr losgekommen. Zum Schluss war`s mir an den Füßen aber echt zu kalt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -gam- (22. November 2011)

So, die Schwarze Sonne vom Ziel ist da, morgen Abend fahre ich auf jeden Fall. Wer noch?


----------



## freelancer3 (23. November 2011)

Just for Info - ich bin heute nicht dabei. Euch einen schönen Nightride.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (23. November 2011)

ich bin heute Abend auch nicht zugegen... 
Bekomme heute Abend noch netten Besuch... 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß im Wald...


----------



## -gam- (24. November 2011)

Mal umgekehrt gefragt... hat Sonntag jemand keine Zeit?


----------



## s.till (26. November 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> Mal umgekehrt gefragt... hat Sonntag jemand keine Zeit?



Alsooo wenn das Wetter gut genug ist, dann werd ich mein Rad wohl auch mal wieder aus der Ecke kramen und um 13 Uhr an der Schleuse vorbei radeln


----------



## -gam- (27. November 2011)

Pffff, ihr Schönwetterbiker, so sehen Wettersieger aus!

[Edit:] Mann muss ja leider inzwischen doch fragen: Wer ist denn morgen mutig, tapfer und strotzt den Temperaturen, der Dunkelheit und eventuellen Wetterkapriolen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -gam- (3. Dezember 2011)

Morgen?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Dezember 2011)

Aber nicht wieder so ne kurze Tour fahren. Und nicht wieder gleich in die Kneipe. Mal sehen, ob ich es Morgen schaffe.


----------



## freelancer3 (3. Dezember 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ... Mal sehen, ob ich es Morgen schaffe.


 
Na..., da will wohl noch der Wettergott befragt werden ... 

p.s. bei mir ist es der Zeit allerdings auch noch unklar ... da ich morgen nachmittag noch andere Verpflichtungen habe ... vielleicht fahre ich wieder früher ...


----------



## vattim (3. Dezember 2011)

Da ich morgen in den frühen Abendstunden noch den Weg zu meiner Arbeitsstelle finden muss, werde ich, wenn überhaupt vormittags fahren. Aber das mache ich dann doch etwas vom Wetter abhängig


----------



## freelancer3 (4. Dezember 2011)

So, ich werde mich gleich zur Schleuse aufmachen ... nachdem die Sonne so freundlich war sich blicken zulassen


----------



## D.wolf (4. Dezember 2011)

Ich mach mich auch mal auf den Weg. Bestes Wetter zum Biken.


----------



## greyscale (4. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

ich bin mittlerweile wieder zuhause und hoffe, ihr sucht nicht noch nach mir.

Bin an der steilen Wand vom Weg abgekommen und euch dann nicht mehr gefunden.

War ein bisserl rutschig heute.

g.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (4. Dezember 2011)

greyscale schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin mittlerweile wieder zuhause und hoffe, ihr sucht nicht noch nach mir.
> 
> ...



Schade, dass ich Euch nicht mehr getroffen habe. Das Sattmachen der Blagen zog sich leider bis ca. 13:30.
Bin erst dann los. Auf dem Heimweg an der Hunte kamen mir gegen 15:45 eine Crosserin, zwei Crosser und ein MTB entgegen war das die heutige Truppe?
Gruß Matthias


----------



## freelancer3 (4. Dezember 2011)

greyscale schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin mittlerweile wieder zuhause und hoffe, ihr sucht nicht noch nach mir.
> 
> ...


 
Die Hundertschaft haben wir nach einer Weile wieder abrücken lassen 
aber schön das es Dir gut geht


----------



## -gam- (4. Dezember 2011)

Damit ist die Frage nach Jens Verbleib geklärt, sehr gut... wir haben noch ne Viertelstunde an der Stelle gewartet, wo wir dich erwartet haben, aber iwie dachten wir dann: "Der liegt bestimmt blutend im Graben, wenn wir jetzt suchen, müssen wir am Ende noch Erste Hilfe leisten", und sind dann nach Hause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -gam- (6. Dezember 2011)

Hmmmmmmm... gemütliches Wetter am heutigen Dienstag, und die Prognose für morgen, Mittwoch, den 07. Dezember 2011 sagt:

Regenschauer bei 6° und Windgeschwindigkeiten um 30 km/h.

Wer sagt gleich ab? *g*


----------



## freelancer3 (6. Dezember 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmm... gemütliches Wetter am heutigen Dienstag, und die Prognose für morgen, Mittwoch, den 07. Dezember 2011 sagt:
> 
> Regenschauer bei 6° und Windgeschwindigkeiten um 30 km/h.
> 
> Wer sagt gleich ab? *g*


 
Wir sehen uns Freitag beim "Weihnachtsmann" Timo


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. Dezember 2011)

oh ja,

das Wetter ist ja gut.
Leider hatte ich keine Zeit....

Bis Freitag beim Weihnachtsmann....


----------



## D.wolf (7. Dezember 2011)

Hab heute die Mittwochsrunde mal alleine unternommen. Was für ne Schlammschlacht.


----------



## -gam- (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab dafür mein Rad mal wieder geputzt... das sollte bei dem Stress auch WP Punkte geben... wo bist du denn lang?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. Dezember 2011)

Aufgrund einer Abstimmung mehrerer ambitionierter Biker treffen wir uns am 3. Advent (Sonntag) bereits um 12 Uhr an der Schleuse.
Ich hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen...


----------



## Junior_VEC (10. Dezember 2011)

Moin Moin,

darf ich mal fragen, was für ein Gelände ihr fahrt? Ich bin auf der Suche nach Mitfahrgelegenheiten. Komme aus Vechta.

LG SEBI


----------



## freelancer3 (10. Dezember 2011)

Junior_VEC schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> darf ich mal fragen, was für ein Gelände ihr fahrt? Ich bin auf der Suche nach Mitfahrgelegenheiten. Komme aus Vechta.
> 
> LG SEBI


 
Moin Moin
Bilder sagen manchmal mehr als Worte ... 
Schaust mal hier ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUdsEbKyBddetnLggW9uaEaQ&feature=player_detailpage&v=Zi7Clu1_wJo
oder hier ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUdsEbKyBddetnLggW9uaEaQ&feature=player_detailpage&v=LJ88T9_TgOQ


----------



## -gam- (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin heute raus, sitze noch in HH fest (und ohne Rad). Vorschläge zur Tagesgestaltung welcome.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.wolf (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin auch raus. Brauch erst mal ne neue Kette. Was fürn Dreck!


----------



## Junior_VEC (11. Dezember 2011)

Also fahrt ihr Marathon / XC ...

Habt ihr denn auch technisch anspruchsvollere Teile dabei?

LG SEBI


----------



## Oldenbursche (11. Dezember 2011)

Junior_VEC schrieb:


> Also fahrt ihr Marathon / XC ...
> 
> Habt ihr denn auch technisch anspruchsvollere Teile dabei?
> 
> LG SEBI


 
Jupp, gleichen Trail mit doppelter Geschwindigkeit.. alles andere ist mangels Topographie schwierig..


----------



## Junior_VEC (11. Dezember 2011)

Wohl war...

Schade, sowas habe ich hier zur Genüge vor der Tür... 

LG SEBI


----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2011)

Junior_VEC schrieb:


> Wohl war...
> 
> Schade, sowas habe ich hier zur Genüge vor der Tür...
> 
> LG SEBI



Moin SEBI,

fahr doch mal am Sonntag nach Damme. Da treffen sich die MTBler immer um 10.00 Uhr zum Biken.

Da ist es auch schon ein wenig hügeliger als in Vechta und OL!

www.mtb-damme.de

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Junior_VEC (11. Dezember 2011)

Moin, da bin ich ja auch immer  Das sind ja aber eher Hügelchen 

War heute auch gegen 10Uhr am Schweizer Haus und bin von da aus die 4 mit der 6 gefahren. Hab nur einen Einzelnen MTB`ler getroffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2011)

Junior_VEC schrieb:


> Moin, da bin ich ja auch immer  Das sind ja aber eher Hügelchen
> 
> War heute auch gegen 10Uhr am Schweizer Haus und bin von da aus die 4 mit der 6 gefahren. Hab nur einen Einzelnen MTB`ler getroffen...



Ich sprach ja auch von hügeliger und nicht von bergiger...


----------



## Junior_VEC (11. Dezember 2011)

Bist du denn auch dabei?


----------



## OldenBiker (11. Dezember 2011)

@Junbio VEC
Komm doch nächsten Sonntag (18.12.) mit nach Porta Westfalica. Geile Trails und so einige doch recht anspruchsvoll.

Hier noch video-Material (leider nicht beste Quali):

http://www.youtube.com/oldenbiker#p/u/17/Ub4TybFJSJc

http://www.youtube.com/oldenbiker#p/u/16/qmmxv4pt56U

http://www.youtube.com/oldenbiker#p/u/15/50QHl8d1Zbg


Schick' mir einfach 'ne PN.


Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (11. Dezember 2011)

Ach ja,
schönen Dank nochmal an die heutigen Mitfahrer...
Geile traillastige Runde...!!! 
Heute war ich mal in Bereichen der Osenberge, wo ich sonst noch nicht war.

Und in den anaeroben Bereichen waren wir heute ja auch das eine oder andere Mal.

Wie gut, dass wir heute ne Stunde eher los sind. 
Aufgrund der ganzen Technikeinheiten hätten wir es sonst nicht bis zum Eintritt der Dunkelheit geschafft.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2011)

Junior_VEC schrieb:


> Bist du denn auch dabei?



Bisher 1x!


----------



## bergwerken (12. Dezember 2011)

Die gestrige Tour war super, super !!

Besten Dank an unsere Guides !!


----------



## s.till (12. Dezember 2011)

Advent, Advent, ein Lichtlein brennt..blabla.. was ich sagen will: 

Was haltet ihr von einem gemütlichen *Glühwein* auf dem *Weihnachtsmarkt* ?! 

Da ich denke, dass niemand was gagegen hat brauchen wir nur noch einen Termin  Ich fänd irgendwann diese Woche nett. Habt ihr Vorschläge???


----------



## D.wolf (12. Dezember 2011)

Ich bevorzuge ja Donnerstag oder Freitag. Alles andere lässt sich aber bestimmt auch einrichten.


----------



## freelancer3 (12. Dezember 2011)

s.till schrieb:


> Advent, Advent, ein Lichtlein brennt..blabla.. was ich sagen will:
> 
> Was haltet ihr von einem gemütlichen *Glühwein* auf dem *Weihnachtsmarkt* ?!
> 
> Da ich denke, dass niemand was gagegen hat brauchen wir nur noch einen Termin  Ich fänd irgendwann diese Woche nett. Habt ihr Vorschläge???


 
Freitag bin ich schon verplant  ... also Mi. oder Do. (wäre perfekt von meiner Seite)


----------



## Eifelaner13 (12. Dezember 2011)

Donnerstag wäre perfekt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.till (13. Dezember 2011)

da kann ich mich nur anschließen =) also donnerstag


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin zwar auch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt aber mit einer anderen Gruppe. Aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## -gam- (13. Dezember 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, passt Donnerstag gut.


----------



## Eifelaner13 (13. Dezember 2011)

Okay, also steht der Donnerstag. So, nächste Runde: Uhrzeit?! 1. Vorschlag: 18:00!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Dezember 2011)

oh ......  good news for me.....

Habe jetzt am Donnerstag doch Zeit.
18.00 Uhr ist ne gute Zeit.....

Fehlt jetzt noch der Treffpunkt. 
Schlage vor: Haupteingang Galeria Kaufhof......

Freu mich....


----------



## s.till (13. Dezember 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> 18.00 Uhr ist ne gute Zeit.....
> 
> Fehlt jetzt noch der Treffpunkt.
> Schlage vor: Haupteingang Galeria Kaufhof......



Check  Freu mich


----------



## D.wolf (13. Dezember 2011)

18.00 Uhr schaff ich leider nicht. Komm also etwas später!!!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Dezember 2011)

D.wolf schrieb:


> 18.00 Uhr schaff ich leider nicht. Komm also etwas später!!!



Kein Problem, wir werden uns nicht verstecken und wir werden 
per Handy erreichbar für Dich sein.....


----------



## freelancer3 (13. Dezember 2011)

D.wolf schrieb:


> 18.00 Uhr schaff ich leider nicht. Komm also etwas später!!!


 
Schön, dann werd' ich mal hoffentlich nicht der Letzte sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (14. Dezember 2011)

Wird ne' schöne Schweinerei heute, wer ist denn dabei ??


----------



## -gam- (15. Dezember 2011)

6pm at Galeria Entry it is?


----------



## bergwerken (17. Dezember 2011)

Was geht morgen, 12:00 o. 13:00 Uhr ?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (17. Dezember 2011)

Schlage die übliche Zeit 13.00 Uhr vor.
Wer länger fahren möchte kann ja vorher noch ne Stunde ran hängen
und dann um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse sein.

Letzte Woche war Technik angesagt, diesmal wieder Grundlage ...


----------



## -gam- (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich schaue um 12:20 das letzte mal, wer alles fährt, und entscheide danach - also bitte reichlich: "ich werde da sein" posten. 

(außer, ich soll nicht kommen, dann bitte reichlich gar nichts posten)


----------



## OldenBiker (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde nicht da sein, weil ich mal wieder nach Porta Westfalica fahre. 
Wünsche allen die fahren viel Spass.

Gruß
OldenBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelaner13 (18. Dezember 2011)

Wenn es nicht um 12:30 nen Hagelschauer gibt, werd ich um 13:00 an der Schleuse sein...


----------



## freelancer3 (18. Dezember 2011)

So, ich bin jetzt mal Optimist und packe meine Sachen ... zur Zeit ist sogar ein wenig blau und Sonne zusehen ...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. Dezember 2011)

und was beabsichtigst Du mit Deiner Aussage? 
Willst Du andere beeinflussen, sich ebenfalls zur Schleuse zu begeben? 

okay....   überredet...


----------



## -gam- (18. Dezember 2011)

War schön mit euch! Ulli: viel Erfolg beim Glied enthärten


----------



## freelancer3 (18. Dezember 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> War schön mit euch! Ulli: viel Erfolg beim Glied enthärten


So, Kette (auch einzelne Glieder) ist (sind) wieder gangbar  
Wer hat denn Lust auf einen Nightride Medoc? Bin voll mit Pizza und Vino ....  ... war irgendwie hungrig nach unserer Tour


----------



## freelancer3 (19. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand heute Abend, ab frühestens 19:00 Uhr Lust und Zeit auf einen Nightride?
VG Uli


----------



## bergwerken (19. Dezember 2011)

da wär ich dabei!

Treffen bei Dir oder bei Timo ?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Dezember 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Hat jemand heute Abend, ab frühestens 19:00 Uhr Lust und Zeit auf einen Nightride?
> VG Uli



Und seid ihr schon wieder zuhause?


----------



## freelancer3 (19. Dezember 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Und seid ihr schon wieder zuhause?


 
Jup - wieder an der Burg ... als Abschluß gab es noch lecker Glühwein ...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Dezember 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Jup - wieder an der Burg ... als Abschluß gab es noch lecker Glühwein ...



...der schmeckte auch ohne körperliche Betätigung...    grins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -gam- (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin heute leider raus, Befindlichkeit mäßig bis saumäßig.


----------



## bergwerken (21. Dezember 2011)

Sieht gut aus, heute Abend wohl trocken.

Wer ist denn dabei ??


----------



## Eifelaner13 (21. Dezember 2011)

War gerade schon ein bisschen über 2 Stunden "spielen". Muss heute Abend meinen studentischen Pflichten nachkommen: FEIERN!!! 

Euch allen wünsche ich frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2012. Mach mich Freitag nach Österreich zum Boarden auf. Sehen uns dann im neuen Jahr wieder.

Gruß

Steve


----------



## Oldenbursche (21. Dezember 2011)

Heut abend leider nein.

Aber sagt's mal, was geht eigentlich zwischen und nach den Tagen? Alles individuell zu vereinbaren, oder kriegen wir da ne Regelmäßigkeit rein? Also ich hab zwei Wochen Urlaub und die werd ich durchgängig abwechselnd auf MTB und RR verbringen.. 

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## bergwerken (21. Dezember 2011)

Ab 27. - 8.1. werde ich wohl auch öfter mal auf dem Bike sein.
Das Wetter soll ja dann besser werden.

Ich werde hier nachfragen wer dann auch fahren möchte.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## -gam- (22. Dezember 2011)

Was ist dieser "Urlaub" von dem in letzter Zeit alle sprechen?


----------



## OldenBiker (22. Dezember 2011)

Urlaub? Hab' schon mal was davon gehört. Muss mal auf Wikkipedia schauen, was das war.


----------



## D.wolf (22. Dezember 2011)

Urlaub? Das sagt mir leider auch nichts.


----------



## crack_MC (23. Dezember 2011)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Urlaub? Hab' schon mal was davon gehört. Muss mal auf Wikkipedia schauen, was das war.


 
... war das nicht expedia.de ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -gam- (23. Dezember 2011)

Liebe Gemeinde der zweiradverrückten Abseitsderstraßen-Fahrer aus der Region,

ich wünsche euch von tiefstem Herzen ein schönes, besinnliches, ruhiges und in jedem Sinne auch erfreuliches Weihnachtsfest mit lieben Menschen um euch herum und vielen schönen, großen und kleinen Geschenken unter eurem Tannenbaum (oder Montageständer, wenn ihr lieber den geschmückt habt).

Liebe Grüße

-gam-


----------



## freelancer3 (28. Dezember 2011)

Für (ganz) kurz Entschlossene ... oder für alle die über Weihnachten zuviel gesündigt haben  ... 
heute (gleich) 10:45 Uhr an der Schleuse. Richtung: "Dötlingen"

Wer Lust und Zeit hat möge sich dazugesellen. Laut Wetterbericht soll sich sogar die Sonne zeitweise zeigen.

VG Thomas + Uli


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. Dezember 2011)

... na seid ihr wieder trocken in der (Olden)Burg angekommen? 
Das sah ja stellenweise ein wenig feucht von oben aus. 
Aber ich beneide Euch trotzdem, wäre gerne mitgefahren...

So, ich muss jetzt Allohol trinken.....   okay, ich opfer mich....


----------



## freelancer3 (28. Dezember 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ... na seid ihr wieder trocken in der (Olden)Burg angekommen?
> Das sah ja stellenweise ein wenig feucht von oben aus.
> Aber ich beneide Euch trotzdem, wäre gerne mitgefahren...
> 
> So, ich muss jetzt Allohol trinken.....   okay, ich opfer mich....


 
jup - alles gut - sind nicht nass geworden ... bis Dötlingen sind wir allerdings nicht durchgefahren ... sind fürs "Spielen" und "Trail-freisschneiden" in die Osenberge abgebogen ... 

Viel Spass beim opfern


----------



## freelancer3 (29. Dezember 2011)

Mag denn je(man/frau)d morgen Biken? Das Wetter sollte ja "unseren" Ansprüchen genügen  

Und?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde wollen. 
Darf aber arbeiten und anschließend kaffeesieren. 
Also daher wirds bei mir nix. Viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (29. Dezember 2011)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Ich würde wollen.
> Darf aber arbeiten und anschließend kaffeesieren.
> Also daher wirds bei mir nix. Viel Spaß.


Wird bei mir heute leider auch nichts ... ist kurzfristig was dazwischen gekommen ...  aber vielleicht ja morgen ... 

@Oldenbürger: By the way ... 13:45 ist am 3ten offiziell per email bestätigt  but pssssss


----------



## -gam- (30. Dezember 2011)

Samstag/Morgen jemand Lust auf Triathlon?

Hätte gerade überlegt, den Tag im Olantis zu starten, dann eine schöne Runde mit dem Rad zu fahren und um 14:40 als spätmelder den Silvesterlauf an der Uni mitzunehmen...

(was aufgrund meines aktuellen Gesundheitszustandes auf jeden Fall unter "Herausforderung" fällt)

Alternativ: Jemand morgen vormittag Lust auf Radfahren?


----------



## greyscale (30. Dezember 2011)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Mag denn je(man/frau)d morgen Biken? Das Wetter sollte ja "unseren" Ansprüchen genügen



Feucht und schlüpfrig?

Ja, das war es heute. Wir waren heute mit den Kwerrädern draußen. Bin ich ja lange nicht mehr gefahren - was für ein geiles Radeln...

Den Spuren nach zu urteilen, war da einiges los heute im Holz zu Barneführ.

@gam: Schon 'ne Zielzeit für morgen definiert? Ich muss wohl so mit 48 Minuten zufrieden sein - bin halt fett, faul und der Antichrist.

g.


----------



## freelancer3 (30. Dezember 2011)

-gam- schrieb:


> Samstag/Morgen jemand Lust auf Triathlon?
> 
> Hätte gerade überlegt, den Tag im Olantis zu starten, dann eine schöne Runde mit dem Rad zu fahren und um 14:40 als spätmelder den Silvesterlauf an der Uni mitzunehmen...
> 
> ...


 
Triathon: Nein - Radfahren: Ja.  Aber nicht vor 11:30, besser 12:00 Uhr... Lüder wäre bei "ausreichendem" Wetter auch mit dabei (es sollte von oben weitestgehend trocken sein).


----------



## bergwerken (31. Dezember 2011)

Sieht nach leichtem Regen  aus, habt ihr schon entschieden ob und wann es losgeht.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (31. Dezember 2011)

Habe gerade mit Herrn freelancer gesprochen.
Bin realistischer Optimist und denke, dass es regnen wird.
Daher bin ich raus.....
Herr freelancer macht sein Bike flott und will dann schauen....
Musst ihn mal kontakten...


Guten Rutsch!


----------



## -gam- (31. Dezember 2011)

Ja, eklig... und Befindlichkeit weiter mäßig bis saumäßig... also Bailout.


----------



## freelancer3 (31. Dezember 2011)

Habe mich jetzt gerade "umgekleidet", irdengwie war das Bike aufgrund des Wetters etwas bockig als ich es aus dem Stall holen wollte  ... ich werde jetzt 'ne Runde laufen ... und das Bike bleibt zu Haus 
Allen einen guten Rutsch, aber bitteschön nicht mit dem Bike


----------



## Geestraider (31. Dezember 2011)

wünsche euch allen einen guten rutsch!!!


----------



## OldenBiker (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes und erfolgreichreiches Jahr 2012 Euch allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -gam- (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues Jahr. Wer fährt bei dem Wetter?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues Jahr Euch allen!!

Das Wetter scheint ja ganz okay zu sein.
Werde mich aber nicht auf das Radl schwingen..


----------



## -gam- (1. Januar 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Das Wetter scheint ja ganz okay zu sein.
> Werde mich aber *nicht* auf das Radl schwingen..



Wie bitte, Herr Lüder? Wie soll ich mich denn motivieren bei solchen Tönen von den Pros?

[Edit:] Das war die einsamste Ankunft an der Schleuse ever... ich hoffe, ihr seid alle gut in das neue Jahr gekommen und es geht bald wieder los


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. Januar 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> Wie bitte, Herr Lüder? Wie soll ich mich denn motivieren bei solchen Tönen von den Pros?
> 
> [Edit:] Das war die einsamste Ankunft an der Schleuse ever... ich hoffe, ihr seid alle gut in das neue Jahr gekommen und es geht bald wieder los



Bist wieder, wie beim letzten Mal, direkt in die Kneipe gefahren?


----------



## -gam- (3. Januar 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Bist wieder, wie beim letzten Mal, direkt in die Kneipe gefahren?


Hab mir Kaffee & Kuchen auf der Couch verkniffen und euch dann nur alle ganz doll vermisst... 

[edit] Okay... das Wetter zeigt sich von seiner solalasten Seite - Butter bei die Fisch, wer ist heute abend da?


----------



## greyscale (5. Januar 2012)

Hi,

möchte nur eben darauf hinweisen, dass morgen Stammtisch ist:

http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de/?q=node/1974

Beim Kicker-KLub in der Amalienstraße 17 -19.

g.


----------



## Oldenbursche (8. Januar 2012)

Moin Jungs & Mädels,

geht heut was? In letzter Zeit war die Beteiligung laut Forum ja eher Mau, so dass ich schon wieder Rennrad-Rückfällig wurde.. 

In dem Sinne, heut um einse jemand da?

Es grüßt

Markus


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (8. Januar 2012)

Oldenbursche schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit war die Beteiligung laut Forum ja eher Mau, so dass ich schon wieder Rennrad-Rückfällig wurde..



Um meinen Ruf als Schönwetterfahrer ein wenig zu "verbessern".
Das Wetter war die letzten Tage aber auch sowas von :kotz:,
da ist es doch auch kein Wunder.
Auf dem Rannrad bei Regen macht es doch sicher auch keinen Spaß.

Ich werde heute wohl eher nicht um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse sein.


----------



## Mutti (8. Januar 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Ich werde heute wohl eher nicht um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse sein.



Hey, Lüder, die Niederschlagprognose sieht aber ziemlich brauchbar aus!  
_(Auf welcher Höhe liegt eigentlich monentan der Pegelstand der Hunte? )_



greyscale schrieb:


> Hi,
> möchte nur eben darauf hinweisen, dass morgen Stammtisch ist:
> http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de/?q=node/1974
> Beim Kicker-KLub in der Amalienstraße 17 -19.



Das war ein interessanter und geselliger Abend vorgestern. Gerne wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (8. Januar 2012)

Da ich heute wenig Zeit (übrig) habe für sportliche Aktivitäten, werde ich "nur" einwenig laufen und nicht zum Schleusentreff kommen 

Aber wenn nächsten Samstag das Wetter so wird, wie es vorhergesagt ist, geht es ab nach Tecklenburg .


----------



## greyscale (8. Januar 2012)

Oldenbursche schrieb:


> Moin Jungs & Mädels,
> 
> *geht* heut was? In letzter Zeit war die Beteiligung laut Forum ja eher Mau, so dass ich schon wieder Rennrad-Rückfällig wurde..



Gehen war heute nicht im B'holz, dafür Laufen.-> Scheißzeit,

g.


----------



## -gam- (11. Januar 2012)

ich bin heute raus.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (11. Januar 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> ich bin heute raus.



Gute Besserung!


----------



## bergwerken (11. Januar 2012)

Wer ist denn nicht raus heute ??


----------



## juergendiekmann (11. Januar 2012)

wenn heute raus sein nicht draussen sein bedeutet, dann bin ich heute auch raus.
Ich plag mich seit Ende Dezember mit einer Dauererkältung rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (11. Januar 2012)

Ich klann im Moment gar nicht biken, weil meine Waldprinzessin noch ganz fertig ist.


----------



## Eifelaner13 (11. Januar 2012)

War kurz vor 18:00 Uhr bei Timo im Laden und bereit zum Biken, leider war ich der Einzige... Hätte vll vorher hier posten sollen, dass ich hundertpro da sein werde... Naja, so war es halt ne 90 Minuten-Runde allein... Allerdings kann der Stadtwald allein bei Dunkelheit ganz schön gruselig sein... Sonntag ist es ja wieder hell ;-)

Gruß Steve


----------



## freelancer3 (11. Januar 2012)

Eifelaner13 schrieb:


> ... schön gruselig sein... *Sonntag ist es ja wieder hell ;-)*
> 
> Gruß Steve


 
Hast Du gesehen .... wir planen schon Samstag eine TeutoTour ab Tecklenburg ... und ich hoffe das bis dahin mein "amounty" fertig ist 
Magst mit?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Januar 2012)

So, definitive Planung für den Samstag:

freelancer3 und meine Wenigkeit wollen nach Tecklenburg in den Teutoburger Wald.
Abfahrt zwischen 08.30 Uhr und 09.00 Uhr.
Rückkehr am späten Nachmittag.

Wer noch Lust auf ein MTB-Abenteuer hat.....
Bitte hier melden. 
Die Details über Abfahrtsort und -zeit werden Morgen früh dann geklärt.


----------



## Eifelaner13 (14. Januar 2012)

Hab leider gerade erst die ganzen Infos gesehen... Hoffe, ihr hattet heute Spass!

Gruß Steve


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Januar 2012)

Eifelaner13 schrieb:


> Hab leider gerade erst die ganzen Infos gesehen... Hoffe, ihr hattet heute Spass!
> 
> Gruß Steve



Ja, es war ein netter Ausflug. 
Da oben auf dem Kamm war es auch nicht so matschig. 
Das Wetter war heute auch klasse. 
Richtig Sonnenschein hatten wir...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (14. Januar 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Ja, es war ein netter Ausflug.
> Da oben auf dem Kamm war es auch nicht so matschig.
> Das Wetter war heute auch klasse.
> Richtig Sonnenschein hatten wir...


War leider auch zu spät für mich. So lang kann ich hier ohne Vorlauf nicht einfach weg.
Bei Vorlauf fällt mir ein: Gibt es schon was zum Eisbein?
Gruß Matthias


----------



## freelancer3 (14. Januar 2012)

Eifelaner13 schrieb:


> ... Hoffe, ihr hattet heute Spass!
> 
> Gruß Steve


 

Und *WIE*, aus gegebenen Anlaß ... ich besonders  ... "einige" wissen warum


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Januar 2012)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Bei Vorlauf fällt mir ein: Gibt es schon was zum Eisbein?
> Gruß Matthias



JAAAAAAAAAAAAA,

nach Abstimmung mit dem Erfinder der Eisbeintour, dem grandiosen HD,
steht der Termin fest. Es wird der 18.02.2012, ein Samstag.
Nähere Infos folgen...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Januar 2012)

Die diesjährige Eisbeintour findet am 18.02.2012 statt.

Die näheren Informationen kommen in den nächsten Wochen.
Also den Nachmittag und Abend mal nichts anderes vornehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (14. Januar 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Die diesjährige Eisbeintour findet am 18.02.2012 statt.
> 
> Die näheren Informationen kommen in den nächsten Wochen.
> Also den Nachmittag und Abend mal nichts anderes vornehmen!



Schön, dass der Termin jetzt steht und genug Zeit für die Planung bleibt.
Ich kann leider nicht. Dienstlich haben wir Tag der offenen Tür und ich muss arbeiten und danach geht es (für mich verspätet) zu ner Kohltour.
Bis die Tage 
Matthias


----------



## freelancer3 (15. Januar 2012)

Ist das nicht gei... Wetter heute ... einwenig Nebel und Frost, der Qualm steigt senkrecht aus den Schornsteinen und die Sonne lacht auch schon ... ich will aufs Bike 

p.s. Hoffentlich krieg' ich das heute zeitlich geregelt .... 

Ich poste noch, ob ich zur Schleuse um 13:00 komme(n) kann ... eigentlich gibt es ja heute bei den Bedingungen (_für keine(n)_) einen "gültigen" Entschuldigungsgrund


----------



## -gam- (15. Januar 2012)

Wer wird denn an der Schleuse sein? Meine gültige Entschuldigung lautet in etwa: Schei..Erkältung. Ich hadere noch mit meinem Schicksal...


----------



## Eifelaner13 (15. Januar 2012)

Aufgrund von Nachwuchs im Freundeskreis muss ich gleich nach Hamburg... Also nix mit Biken  Wünsch euch bei diesem geilen Wetter viel Spass und werde, während ich auf der A1 abhänge, an euch denken...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. Januar 2012)

so....
dann mal dick anziehen und dann los....
Drei mutige Biker sind auf jeden Fall da!!!

Also runter vom Sofa und rauf aufs Bike!!!


----------



## freelancer3 (15. Januar 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> so....
> dann mal dick anziehen und dann los....
> Drei mutige Biker sind auf jeden Fall da!!!
> 
> Also runter vom Sofa und rauf aufs Bike!!!


 
So, ich weiss nicht genau, ob Lüder mich schon mitgezählt hat, aber ich bin auch gleich unterwegs zum Treffpunkt "Schleuse"

Bis gleich ...


----------



## OldenBiker (15. Januar 2012)

Ich kann leider auch nicht. Muss arbeiten.


----------



## freelancer3 (15. Januar 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> So, definitive Planung für den Samstag:
> 
> freelancer3 und meine Wenigkeit wollen nach Tecklenburg in den Teutoburger Wald.


 
Für die nicht mit konnten ... hier ein paar Eindrücke von der Tour ....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=ULOLx_4GVO_Qc&feature=player_detailpage&v=OLx_4GVO_Qc

Wiederholung ist geplant, wenn das nicht sogar zur regelmäßigen Gewohnheit wird , den Teuto unsicher zu machen ...


----------



## -gam- (17. Januar 2012)

Ulli: Mittwoch da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (17. Januar 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> Ulli: Mittwoch da?


Nein, bin diese Woche in Lyon, also erst wieder Sonntag mit dabei.


----------



## sportyfinearts (17. Januar 2012)

Ich würde Mittwoch mal zum Abendausfahren kommen.... Ist irgendwer da?


----------



## Mutti (17. Januar 2012)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Für die nicht mit konnten ... hier ein paar Eindrücke von der Tour ....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=ULOLx_4GVO_Qc&feature=player_detailpage&v=OLx_4GVO_Qc



Danke fürs Zeigen! 

@_Oldenbürger_: Klarer Fall, Min. 4:02 bis 5:52 "Plisseetal" ...  

Nacht


----------



## bergwerken (18. Januar 2012)

Wer fährt den heute Abend ???


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. Januar 2012)

Es tut mir leid aber ich schaffe es nicht. 
Werde noch im Büro gebraucht.


----------



## sportyfinearts (18. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte ja, aber es hat noch keiner was gesagt. Für ne Antwort ist es auch zu spät jetzt für mich, weil ich noch 25km Anfahrt habe. Und ich möchte nicht in Stress ausbrechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (18. Januar 2012)

Wenn noch jemand kommt, bin ich dabei. Alleine macht's bei dem Wetter keinen Spass.


----------



## sportyfinearts (18. Januar 2012)

Wo würdest du fahren wollen?


----------



## OldenBiker (18. Januar 2012)

um die Drilaker Seen, Stadtwald, über die Huntebrücke und dan wieder Richtung Heimat. Muss mein Bike ja einfahren.


----------



## sportyfinearts (18. Januar 2012)

mhh.... 
Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage. Sorry. (Nicht wegen der Strecke)
Timo


----------



## sportyfinearts (18. Januar 2012)

Oh man, bin ich froh nicht gefahren zu sein, hier fängts grad an zu schiffen... Muss nicht.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. Januar 2012)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Muss mein Bike ja einfahren.



Watt für nen Bock haste denn gebastelt?


----------



## OldenBiker (18. Januar 2012)

So sieht meine Waldprinzessin aus:







[/url][/IMG]

Bin auch gerade wieder zu Hause. War zwar nass, hat aber mal wieder Spass gemacht.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. Januar 2012)

was ist denn das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## OldenBiker (18. Januar 2012)

Ist 'n Stumpjumper S-Works FSR Carbon von 2007.


----------



## Geestraider (18. Januar 2012)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> So sieht meine Waldprinzessin aus



schick...aber ne schwarze forke würde ihr besser zu gesicht stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (19. Januar 2012)

Mag sein, aber schwarz haben ja fast alle


----------



## -gam- (19. Januar 2012)

Schwarzer Vorbau würde schon reichen, das Weis oben finde ich weitaus irritierender als das Weis an der Gabel...


----------



## OldenBiker (19. Januar 2012)

Mir gefällt's so, wie ea ist. Muss ja auch mir gefallen


----------



## Geestraider (19. Januar 2012)

am wichtigsten ist eh die performance


----------



## OldenBiker (22. Januar 2012)

Kommt heute jemand zum biken? Alleine macht's keinen Spass.


----------



## greyscale (22. Januar 2012)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Kommt heute jemand zum biken? Alleine macht's keinen Spass.



Hätte ja Bock.

Ist mir aber zu nass. Ich gehe laufen...

Trotzdem viel Spaß!

g.


----------



## freelancer3 (22. Januar 2012)

Verlege auch auf Schuhe ... wenn es mal zwischendurch einwenig weniger nass von oben ist ...


----------



## -gam- (22. Januar 2012)

Ich bin für heute auch raus. AFAIK Daniel auch.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (22. Januar 2012)

ich schließe mich den Worten meiner Vorredner an...

Das Wetter ist mir echt zu .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (22. Januar 2012)

Ich werde erstmal um 13.00 an der Schleuse sein, wenn`s zu Dicke von oben kommt fahre ich zum Parkplatz an der Brücke in Astrup.
Von da hat man den kurzen Weg zum Huntetrail.


----------



## -gam- (22. Januar 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist mir echt zu .....



Ich muss ehrlich sagen... ich hab ja gedacht, nichts kann den Elan stoppen, mit dem ich aktuell unterwegs bin, aber ich kann das Scheißwetter langsam echt nicht mehr sehen. Nach jeder Tour ist man 

- durchgefroren ins Gebein, dass die Zähne klappern
- nass bis auf die Haut
- reif für den Feuerwehrschlauch

...und zusätzlich darf man, wenn man bei der nächsten Fahrt nicht das Gefühl haben will, man wäre an einem Sandstrand unterwegs gewesen, gute 3h putzen und pflegen, wenn man gerade mal 2h gefahren ist.

...ich gehe aus lauter Verzweiflung schon zum Spinning.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (22. Januar 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> ...ich gehe aus lauter Verzweiflung schon zum Spinning.



oder man nimmt sich ein Bike und fährt Radwege...
Da wird man zwar auch nass aber das Material leidet nicht so. 

Und es ist erstens nicht so stinkelangweilig und es stinkt nicht so, 
wie im Spinningstudio....


----------



## bergwerken (22. Januar 2012)

Jetzt schifft es richtig!

Ich hab mich jetzt für Parkplatz Astrup oder Marktplatz Sandkrug entschieden !

Ingo, wenn Du mit willst melde Dich bitte !


----------



## greyscale (22. Januar 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> [...]
> ...ich gehe aus lauter Verzweiflung schon zum Spinning.



Was meinst du, was neben meinem Schreibtischstuhl steht?

g.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Januar 2012)

Moin,

ich war heute mit dem Bike draussen. Und es war nass, kalt und schlammig! Aber es war geil!

Also raus zum Biken... :d

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (22. Januar 2012)

Bin dann doch nicht gefahren. War mir denn ein wenig zu feucht.


----------



## -gam- (22. Januar 2012)

ich hab mir statt dessen eine Nahtoderfahrung mit Ulli gegönnt. Merke: dass ich irgendwann mal über 30km gelaufen bin, heißt nicht, dass ich aktuell noch 17 schaffe. Boah, brennen mir die Beine - und nass, kalt und dreckig sind wir auch noch geworden.


----------



## freelancer3 (22. Januar 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> ich hab mir statt dessen eine Nahtoderfahrung mit Ulli gegönnt. Merke: dass ich irgendwann mal über 30km gelaufen bin, heißt nicht, dass ich aktuell noch 17 schaffe. Boah, brennen mir die Beine - und nass, kalt und dreckig sind wir auch noch geworden.


 
Irgendwie geht's unter, das es trotzdem Spass gemacht hat  ...


----------



## bergwerken (22. Januar 2012)

2 1/2 Stunden schöne Schweinerei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !!
Ab Brücke Westerburg - Huntetrail - Dachsberg - Jagdhütte - Steile Wand - 
Wasserwerk - Jagdhütte - und nochmal Huntetrail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hat schon mächtig geknirscht und das waren nicht meine Zähne, jedenfalls nicht die, die der Verdauung vorgeschaltet sind. 

1/4 Stunde Gartenschlauch und alles war wieder OK. 

Euch noch einen schönen Restsonntag.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (22. Januar 2012)

Respekt! 

Zuhause war es schön warm und trocken...


----------



## -gam- (22. Januar 2012)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Irgendwie geht's unter, das es trotzdem Spass gemacht hat  ...



Doch, war großartig, ich hab nur die Folgen unterschätzt... *gequältes Jammern*


----------



## greyscale (22. Januar 2012)

Komme gerade vom Spinner...



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Respekt!
> 
> Zuhause war es schön warm und trocken...




Warm: Ja; Trocken: Nein.

Wobei, eine anständige Spinning-Einheit zeichnet sich da durch aus, dass nach einer Stunde die Suppe aus den Schuhen schwappt!

g.


----------



## -gam- (22. Januar 2012)

Meine Spinn.ing Einheit am Donnerstag heißt: "90 Minuten Plagen mit Hagen" - und Name ist Programm *G*


----------



## bergwerken (24. Januar 2012)

Morgen ist  Nightride 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Erholung dann am Donnerstag bei "Hagen" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gebeten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## freelancer3 (24. Januar 2012)

Sonntag, 29.01. ... ist wiedermal Teuto - Bad Iburg oder Tecklenburg - angesagt ... bei Interesse bitte Lüder oder meinereiner kontaktieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (24. Januar 2012)

Und Wesergebirge ist auch am Sonntag den 29.01.

Wer mit will, einfach bei mir melden.


----------



## OldenBiker (25. Januar 2012)

Wie sieht's eigentlich mit den Infos für die Eisbein-Tour aus?
Sollte vielleicht nicht wieder alles wie im letzten Jahr auf den letzten Drücker rauskommen.


----------



## juergendiekmann (25. Januar 2012)

ich würd ja gerne heuteabend, mich auch morgen plagen bei Hagen.
Aber ich hab erkältungsmässig seid gestern wieder einen schweren Rückfall.
Wird langsam chronisch.


----------



## bergwerken (25. Januar 2012)

HEUTE ist Nightride 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gebeten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. Januar 2012)

Schaffe ich nicht.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. Januar 2012)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Wie sieht's eigentlich mit den Infos für die Eisbein-Tour aus?
> Sollte vielleicht nicht wieder alles wie im letzten Jahr auf den letzten Drücker rauskommen.



Das Datum ist doch schon bekannt. 
Du solltest Dir also nichts anderes vornehmen an dem Tag.  
(außer Aufstehen und Frühstücken)
Alle anderen Informationen kommen schon noch. 
Eigentlich ist es doch auch egal, ob es Richtung Süden oder Norden geht.
Hauptsache wir haben einen netten gemeinsamen Tag...

Aber da Du so nett gefragt hast verrate ich Dir ein Geheimnis...
Es geht Rtg. Norden....
Weitere Informationen kommen in Kürze....


----------



## freelancer3 (25. Januar 2012)

> Aber da Du so nett gefragt hast verrate ich Dir ein Geheimnis...
> Es geht Rtg. Norden....
> Weitere Informationen kommen in Kürze....


Ohhh fein, denn könnt "ihr" mich ja eigentlich zu Hause abholen .... 
Jetzt braucht man nur noch zu raten, wo es Hallenbäder zum Duschen gibt und man/frau kennt das Ziel ...  
p.s. aber nicht den Weg


----------



## greyscale (26. Januar 2012)

juergendiekmann schrieb:


> ich würd ja gerne heuteabend, mich auch morgen plagen bei Hagen.
> Aber ich hab erkältungsmässig seid gestern wieder einen schweren Rückfall.
> Wird langsam chronisch.



Gute Besserung!

Das mit den Erkältungen diesen Winter ist sehr eigenartig. In der Verwandtschaft haben das Leute schon seit Nikolaus. Und ich kriege die Nase auch nicht ganz frei...

g.


----------



## greyscale (26. Januar 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Aber da Du so nett gefragt hast verrate ich Dir ein Geheimnis...
> Es geht Rtg. Norden....
> Weitere Informationen kommen in Kürze....



Die sollen in Rastede schonmal die Whirlpools hocheizen und sich auf gefräßige Radfahrer einstellen.

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (26. Januar 2012)

Video vom gestrigen Nightride ist fertig. Viel Spass dabei.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_mUVq5S8wk"]NIghtride.mpg      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. Januar 2012)

Die diesjährige Eisbeintour findet am 18.02.1012 statt. 
Treffen um 12.45 Uhr bei Buhl-Bikes, Lambertistraße. 
Die Strecke wird über 65 km gehen. Fahrtzeit ca. 4 Stunden. 
Zielort ist Rastede.
Dort besteht eine Bade-, Dusch- und Entspannungsmöglichkeit im Hallenbad.

Anschließend Stärkung und Speichentalk im Hof von Oldenburg. 
Anmeldung wie immer bei Buhl-Bikes. 
Nähere Informationen in der Anlage.


----------



## Geestraider (26. Januar 2012)

greyscale schrieb:


> Das mit den Erkältungen diesen Winter ist sehr eigenartig. In der Verwandtschaft haben das Leute schon seit Nikolaus. Und ich kriege die Nase auch nicht ganz frei...



ich habe auch gerade ein fast 4-wöchige erkältung hinter mir...ganz eigenartig, normal dauert sowas bei mir immer ne woche.
deshalb mach ich mich zur zeit auf dem bike auch noch sehr rar. nur lockeres lauftraining, koordination und kraft. wird sich im februar aber sicher ändern  habe ja noch ein paar berge vor mir dieses jahr


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (27. Januar 2012)

so,kleiner Appetizer für Sonntag? 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqZZtO4bfSI"]Bikearl 20091120 - Zickzackweg      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## bergwerken (29. Januar 2012)

Wer fährt denn heute ab Schleuse ?


----------



## greyscale (29. Januar 2012)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn heute ab Schleuse ?



Warst du heute schon draußen?

Für mich heute nur den Spinner, bitte.

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (29. Januar 2012)

Ich bin da ziemlich resistent.

Viel Spass dann Indoor !


----------



## bergwerken (29. Januar 2012)

13.00 Uhr Schleusentour / Jürgen und Thomas

Schleuse - Bahndamm - Bümmerstede - Sandkrug - Osenberge - 2 x Achterbahn - Sandkrug - Bümmerstede - Schleuse (3 Stunden - ca. 50km)

Hat Spass gemacht !!

Gruss an Alle und schönen Restsonntag.

Thomas


----------



## -gam- (29. Januar 2012)

Danke an Ulli, Lüder und Steve. War schön mit euch. Lüder: schulde dir ein Kettenschloss.


----------



## freelancer3 (29. Januar 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> Danke an Ulli, Lüder und Steve. War schön mit euch ...


Ja, es war (wiedermal) sehr schön       

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MRi3lzABi4g


----------



## OldenBiker (30. Januar 2012)

WAr 'ne schöne Tour durch's Wesergebirge.Nicht zu Kalt und ein wenig Schnee.

Hier zum anschauen (auch wenn's ein wenig lang ist):

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1qfciMUuwo"]Januar-Tour 2012 - Wesergebirge      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. Januar 2012)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Ja, es war (wiedermal) sehr schön



DANKE an den Kameramann..... 

Ich habe aber den "Highsider" vermisst!

Gibt es hier eventuell eine Zensur?


----------



## -gam- (30. Januar 2012)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Ja, es war (wiedermal) sehr schön
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MRi3lzABi4g



Hochkant, Ulli.... warum denn nur? :-(


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. Januar 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> Hochkant, Ulli.... warum denn nur? :-(



Hochkant kann man es besser schauen.
Die versuche im breitbildformat waren nicht so gut.


----------



## freelancer3 (31. Januar 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> Hochkant, Ulli.... warum denn nur? :-(


 
Ein Biker ist im Allgemeinen "länger" als "breiter"  und die "Musik" spielt vor dem Biker nicht neben ihm   ... damit ist der entsprechende Informationsgehalt im Hochformat doch deutlich höher und macht die kleinen Nachteile beim Abspielen vernachlässigbar. Im Übrigem ist dieses Format perfekt fürs iPad .


----------



## OldenBiker (31. Januar 2012)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Ein Biker ist im Allgemeinen "länger" als "breiter"  und die "Musik" spielt vor dem Biker nicht neben ihm   ... damit ist der entsprechende Informationsgehalt im Hochformat doch deutlich höher und macht die kleinen Nachteile beim Abspielen vernachlässigbar. Im Übrigem ist dieses Format perfekt fürs iPad .



Da mag was dran sein. Das Auge ist aber eher für Breitbild ausgelegt. Ist deswegen anstrengend, Videos im 'Hochformat anzuschauen. Ein wenig von der Umgebung mit zu sehen, ist eigentlich auch ganz interessant. 

Muss aber ja jeder selbst wissen, wie er seine Videos dreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelaner13 (31. Januar 2012)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Ein Biker ist im Allgemeinen "länger" als "breiter"  und die "Musik" spielt vor dem Biker nicht neben ihm   ...
> 
> Haha, hab ich aber auch schon andersrum gesehen...
> 
> Ach ja, hab mir grad ein ähnliches Spielzeug bestellt... mal schauen, ob ich hier dann auch einen konstruktiven Beitrag zum Thema "hoch" oder "breit" liefern kann... bin da aber eher skeptisch


----------



## juergendiekmann (1. Februar 2012)

bergwerken schrieb:


> 13.00 Uhr Schleusentour / Jürgen und Thomas
> 
> Schleuse - Bahndamm - Bümmerstede - Sandkrug - Osenberge - 2 x Achterbahn - Sandkrug - Bümmerstede - Schleuse (3 Stunden - ca. 50km)
> 
> ...



Ja hat Spass gemacht,
aber zum Schluss bekam Jürgen doch kalte Fingerspitzen.
Der große Zeh war auch nicht mehr der wärmste.
Wer radelt denn eigentlich heute?


----------



## -gam- (1. Februar 2012)

juergendiekmann schrieb:


> Wer radelt denn eigentlich heute?



Bin raus. Morgen Hagen?


----------



## bergwerken (1. Februar 2012)

Wenn noch der ein oder andere kommt bin ich dabei.


----------



## juergendiekmann (1. Februar 2012)

also ich komm dann


----------



## juergendiekmann (1. Februar 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> Bin raus. Morgen Hagen?



also ich fahr morgen direkt von meiner Lebenssicherung in den Salon.
Helga hat nämlich Kaffeekränzchen.


----------



## bergwerken (1. Februar 2012)

Ich bin dann um 18.00 da, mal sehen wer sich noch traut.


----------



## bergwerken (2. Februar 2012)

Waren zu zweit, schöne Tour OL Nord-West.

In letzter Zeit sind wieder gewisse Auflösungserscheinungen der Mittwoch/Sonntagstour festzustellen.

Mountainbiken ist nicht zwangsläufig ein Schönwettersport und findet auch nicht Indoor statt.


----------



## juergendiekmann (2. Februar 2012)

ganz schön frisch gewesen, da kriegt man ja Husten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -gam- (2. Februar 2012)

bergwerken schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit sind wieder gewisse Auflösungserscheinungen der Mittwoch/Sonntagstour festzustellen.



Auflösungserscheinungen wären es nur bei Defekt, Wegzug, Krankheit und Tod... der aktuelle Zustand könnte als Unlust-basierte Verdünnungsphase bezeichnet werden.


----------



## basti_ol (2. Februar 2012)

Hallihallo an Alle mal wieder (nach viel zu langer zeit). nach längeren gesundheitlichen und technischen (das Rad sollte jetzt erstmal fertig sein) Querelen hoffe ich 2012 jetzt auch endlich mal mitfahren zu können, für das momentane wetter fehlt mir nur leider die passende Ausstattung, daher bin ich zumindest auf wärmere Temperaturen angewiesen, ich frier mir schon auf dem Arbeitsweg immer fast alles ab... Sobald Jacke + Bikeshorts wieder drin ist bin ich dann auch endlich mal dabei!


----------



## -gam- (4. Februar 2012)

Da man ja aktuell mindestens 50 Minuten länger braucht, um alle wichtigen Teile warm einzupacken - wer fährt denn morgen und wenn ja, wo?


----------



## freelancer3 (4. Februar 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> Da man ja aktuell mindestens 50 Minuten länger braucht, um alle wichtigen Teile warm einzupacken - wer fährt denn morgen und wenn ja, wo?


 
Ich denke, so fern ich beschwerdefrei bin und sich nicht noch ganz kurzfristig "etwas anderes" ergibt, werde ich morgen "ganz normal"  um 13:00 zur Schleuse zu kommen. Gute Gelegenheit endlich mal die neuen Spikes auszuprobieren ... 

p.s. "etwas anderes" wäre näturlich auch Bike-bezogen  ... wird Schleuse, wenn meine Knieperformance wie heute ist ...


----------



## Eifelaner13 (4. Februar 2012)

Werde auch da sein, heute ging es ja sogar mit Bikeshorts... allerdings haben die Leute in der Fußgängerzone ein wenig merkwürdig auf Daniel und mich geschaut! Weiß echt nich warum...


----------



## OldenBiker (4. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei.

Warum die Fussgänger komisch geschaut, weiss ich auch nicht. Entweder hatten die alle 'nen Clown zum Frühstück  oder die wissen nicht, das biken mit Shorts im Winter 'normal' ist .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (5. Februar 2012)

*Hallo Leute;
es ist jetzt soweit:
Der Aufnahmeantrag steht zum Download auf der HP bereithttp://www.deisterfreun.de/uploads/media/deisterfreun.de_aufnahmeantrag.pdf*
Bitte treten schnell ein, damit wir genügend Beiträge haben umd Mit dem Projekt "Legale Freeridestrecken" im Deister beginnen zu können.

*Für alle, die bei dem Wort "Verein" Pickel auf dem Rücken bekommen, aber die Sache legaler Freeride unterstützen wollen besteht die Möglichkeit eine Spende auf das Vereinskonto zu überweisen
Deisterfreun.de e.V.
Sparkasse Hannover
 BLZ 250 501 80
 KTO 910107254*


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Februar 2012)

netter Ausflug Junx.

Danke für den Sonnenschein.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (5. Februar 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> netter Ausflug Junx.
> 
> Danke für den Sonnenschein.



Ja, war eigentlich sehr schön. Nur der Dachsberg gehört mal wieder aufgeräumt. Hab' euch leider um ca. 15 min verpasst. Nach den frischen Spuren und der Reaktion der Wanderer, muss ich Euch an der Hunte relativ nah gewesen sein. Habe mich dann irgendwo wohl für den falschen Abzweig entschieden.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Februar 2012)

An der hunte waren wir heute gar nicht. 
Es waren aber noch drei andere unbekannte mtbler unterwegs.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (5. Februar 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> An der hunte waren wir heute gar nicht.
> Es waren aber noch drei andere unbekannte mtbler unterwegs.



OK, war also die Jagt nach Phantomen. So ist mir wenigstens nur an den Füßen kalt geworden


----------



## greyscale (5. Februar 2012)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> OK, war also die Jagt nach Phantomen. So ist wir wenigstens nur an den Füßen kalt geworden



Das mit dem Swypen üben wir aber noch...



g.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (5. Februar 2012)

greyscale schrieb:


> Das mit dem Swypen üben wir aber noch...
> 
> 
> 
> g.



Wer frei von Schuld/Fehlern ist, werfe den ersten Stein...


----------



## greyscale (5. Februar 2012)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Wer frei von Schuld/Fehlern ist, werfe den ersten Stein...



Würde eh nix treffen.

So nach einer Stunde Intervall-Spinnen.

g.


----------



## freelancer3 (5. Februar 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> An der hunte waren wir heute gar nicht.


 
Dafür hier ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=DcHDQ4Oyu7Y

Habe mich heute mal extrem kurz gefasst


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Februar 2012)

Quick and cold but cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (6. Februar 2012)

Hat gestern Spass gemacht. Video ist gut geworden. 
Meins schneide ich heute und lade es hoch. Wird aber wohl nicht ganz so gut. Ist teilweise sehr verwackelt. Am Rahmen festmachen ist wohl doch nicht so gut.


----------



## OldenBiker (6. Februar 2012)

Mein Video ist jetzt auch fertig. Viel Spass dabei. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mi50nXHraA"]Spass in den Osenbergen      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Die Hintergrundmusik ist in arbeit.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (6. Februar 2012)

Danke für das Video. 

Aber wo war denn der Martin als Mitfahrer?


----------



## OldenBiker (6. Februar 2012)

Ups, da ist der Daniel auf der Strecke geblieben (nur beim schneiden). Wird berichtigt.


----------



## Eifelaner13 (6. Februar 2012)

Mal ne kurze Frage zwischendurch... Dieses Jahr wird erstmals in Deutschland eine Enduro-Serie gestartet. Wer hätte denn Lust am 5./6. Mai beim Auftaktevent in Ilmenau teilzunehmen?

Hier ein paar Infos:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/01/27/enduroserie-specialized-enduro-series-powered-by-sram-erste-details/

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke aus Winterberg letztes Jahr. So sehen die Stages aus, welche nach Erreichen des Ziels die einzigen zeitrelevanten Teile der Events sind:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/14987/h

Gruß

Steve


----------



## OldenBiker (7. Februar 2012)

Hier nun das Video mit berichtigtem Abspann.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NGbB0QPIf8"]Spass in den Osenbergen.mpg      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. Februar 2012)

Eifelaner13 schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage zwischendurch... Dieses Jahr wird erstmals in Deutschland eine Enduro-Serie gestartet. Wer hätte denn Lust am 5./6. Mai beim Auftaktevent in Ilmenau teilzunehmen?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Steve



Sieht gut aus.... aber für mich ist das nichts mehr!


----------



## bergwerken (8. Februar 2012)

Mein Magen scheint wieder OK zu sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wenn`s mit der Temperatur so bleibt würde ich wohl fahren. Wer kommt denn noch ??


----------



## juergendiekmann (8. Februar 2012)

gut, ich bin dann um 18:00 da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -gam- (8. Februar 2012)

War schön (flach) und kalt. Bis demnächst


----------



## greyscale (8. Februar 2012)

Yes: 26 °C, 18 kg Schwungmasse, Hf_avg=156 bpm, 1000 verheizte Kalorien, 5 Intervalle, 1 toller Film...

Ich freue mich trotzdem auf die Außentür-Zeit.

g.


----------



## -gam- (12. Februar 2012)

Ich meld mich schon mal ab und frage im Interesse aller anderen, wer an der Schleuse sein wird  für mich ist Straße angesagt... (Start 11 Uhr ab Bahnhofsplatz, wenn jemand mit möchte) und Tjorven, Daniel und Steve + unbekannte weitere Aspiranten tummeln sich im Teutoburger Wald...


----------



## Eifelaner13 (12. Februar 2012)

Richtig!!! Aber bevor es in den Teuto geht, möchte ich noch auf mein Erstlingswerk hinweisen!!! Ich bitte um Kritik!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/36616871"]MTB SPOT Oldenburg on Vimeo[/ame]

Gruß

Steve


----------



## OldenBiker (12. Februar 2012)

Dein Erstlingswerk ist top geworden. Viel Spass im Teuto.


----------



## bergwerken (12. Februar 2012)

Ich wollte um 13.00 zur Schleuse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn sich keiner meldet fahre ich aber von Ofenerfeld aus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (12. Februar 2012)

Eifelaner13 schrieb:


> Richtig!!! Aber bevor es in den Teuto geht, möchte ich noch auf mein Erstlingswerk hinweisen!!! Ich bitte um Kritik!
> 
> MTB SPOT Oldenburg on Vimeo
> 
> ...



Ich bin ja nun etwas als Meckerpott bekannt, deswegen darf ich das:

Dieses Rumgeier durch die Innenstadt zur besten Einkaufszeit geht überhaupt nicht. Das ist a.) Gefährlich für alle Beteiligten und Unbeteiligten und b.) versaut uns nachhaltig das Image.

Lasst das gefälligst!

g.


----------



## greyscale (12. Februar 2012)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Ich wollte um 13.00 zur Schleuse
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin gleich auf dem Zw'ahner Meer.

Schaffe es also heute nicht - außerdem habe ich noch den Früst von den drei Stunden Radlen gestern in den Knochen.

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. Februar 2012)

Bin heute nicht dabei.
Habe noch den Grünkohl von gestern in den Knochen.


----------



## bergwerken (12. Februar 2012)

Hab mich für Nordtour entschieden, Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag !


----------



## crack_MC (12. Februar 2012)

greyscale schrieb:


> Dieses Rumgeier durch die Innenstadt zur besten Einkaufszeit geht überhaupt nicht. Das ist a.) Gefährlich für alle Beteiligten und Unbeteiligten und b.) versaut uns nachhaltig das Image.
> 
> Lasst das gefälligst!
> 
> g.


 
muß ich mich (leider) anschließen


----------



## ohneworte (12. Februar 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Bin heute nicht dabei.
> Habe noch den Grünkohl von gestern in den Knochen.



Soso, den Grünkohl...sonst gab es also nur Mineralwasser, Kamillentee und Ziegenmilch!


----------



## -gam- (12. Februar 2012)

Tagesfazit: wenn einem der Nieselregen auf der Brille gefriert sollte man besser gar nicht erst anfangen, über den Bodenzustand zu viel nachzudenken...


----------



## Eifelaner13 (13. Februar 2012)

Und noch ein paar Eindrücke von gestern:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/36681290"]Zick-Zack-Weg unplugged on Vimeo[/ame]

Gruß

Steve

P.S.: Diesmal besonders viel Rücksicht auf Fußgänger genommen


----------



## -gam- (13. Februar 2012)

Gefällt mir! (bis auf deinen Sturz - alles ok?)


----------



## Eifelaner13 (13. Februar 2012)

Jup, alles in Ordnung... Wird nicht der Letzte dieses Jahr gewesen sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

Eifelaner13 schrieb:


> Und noch ein paar Eindrücke von gestern:
> 
> Zick-Zack-Weg unplugged on Vimeo
> 
> ...



Das einzig nervige auf Dauer ist in meinen Augen die Kameraposition. Man kann zwar genial sehen wie die Federgabel arbeitet aber das Oberrohr verdeckt leider eine Menge Eindrücke vom Trail.

War das im Teuto oder im Deister?


----------



## crack_MC (13. Februar 2012)

Eifelaner13 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> P.S.: Diesmal besonders viel Rücksicht auf Fußgänger genommen


----------



## Hobb (13. Februar 2012)

sorry, bin im falschen Thread gelandet!

Viele Grüße
ralf


----------



## Geestraider (13. Februar 2012)

hahaha...ralf, du bist doch nicht falsch hier 
ist doch nachbarschaft


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Februar 2012)

Eisbein 2012

Zur Förderung des Gemeinschaftsgeist dieser Veranstaltung 
sind ja im Anschluss an das Radfahren noch das Badevergnügen im Hallenbad
 und das gemeinsame Essen angedacht.
Das waren immer sehr nette Abende bei Essen und Trinken.
Da wir, wie in den Jahren zuvor, bereits zum Zeitpunkt des Start die Essenbestellung an den Wirt senden wollen, 
solltet ihr euch mal auf der Seite des Bistro am Bahnhof
umschauen, was ihr essen wollt. Bitte tragt euch dann in die Liste bei Buhl Bikes ein.
Das Eintragen in die Liste verringert den Organistationsaufwand am Samstag...

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## juergendiekmann (15. Februar 2012)

ich diesmal nix eisbein,
ich skifahren


----------



## -gam- (15. Februar 2012)

Ich wünsche allen, die heute abend fahren, viel Spaß. Liebe Grüße.


----------



## greyscale (18. Februar 2012)

Die ersten ~ 240 Eisbein-Bilder unter

http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de/?q=image/tid/94

Alles noch unbearbeitet. Ich denke, man merkt, dass ich ein neues Lieblings-Objektiv habe.

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. Februar 2012)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,

das war ja mal ein netter Tag!
Vielen Dank an die 45 Mitfahrer, die diesen Tag mitgeprägt haben.
Vielen Dank an das BAB. Die Küche konnte unseren Hunger mit den leckeren Sachen stillen.
Vielen Dank für die Erfindung des Eisbein! Vielen Dank HD!!!! 

Und für Morgen wünsche ich allen viel Spaß beim Radl putzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -gam- (19. Februar 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo,
> 
> das war ja mal ein netter Tag!
> Vielen Dank an die 45 Mitfahrer, die diesen Tag mitgeprägt haben.
> ...



Word! Das war wirklich stark und fing schon mit dem enormen Auflauf vor Timos Laden an, 45 war ne unerwartete Hausnummer. Hat echt Spaß gemacht und ich war ein wenig betrübt, schon los zu müssen ab BAB. Sehr geiler Tag, Danke Lüder, Timo, HD und Henning für das Lead.


----------



## Oldenbursche (19. Februar 2012)

..bin mir ja selbst noch nicht ganz sicher, aber wird heut "geschleuselt"? 

Jupp, geiles Event, von Anfang bis Ende.. Kompliment und Dank ans Orga-Team!

Apropos, muss nun erstmal den "HD"-Reiniger anschließen.. 

Gruß,

M.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Februar 2012)

Oldenbursche schrieb:


> ..bin mir ja selbst noch nicht ganz sicher, aber wird heut "geschleuselt"?



Sorry....  ich nicht...


----------



## greyscale (19. Februar 2012)

Oldenbursche schrieb:


> ..bin mir ja selbst noch nicht ganz sicher, aber wird heut "geschleuselt"?
> [...]



Da ich mich ja gestern etwas schonen konnte, vermutlich: Ja!

g.


----------



## greyscale (19. Februar 2012)

greyscale schrieb:


> Da ich mich ja gestern etwas schonen konnte, vermutlich: Ja!
> 
> g.



Hier schüttet es jetzt gerade. Also Kommando zurück...

g.


----------



## momo_2000 (19. Februar 2012)

greyscale schrieb:


> Die ersten ~ 240 Eisbein-Bilder unter
> 
> http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de/?q=image/tid/94
> 
> ...


 


da werden aber nur 10 bilder angezeigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Februar 2012)

momo_2000 schrieb:


> da werden aber nur 10 bilder angezeigt


bei mir sind es jetzt alle...
Da hat der Reporter aber schnelle Abhilfe geschaffen...


----------



## Oldenbursche (19. Februar 2012)

Ich doch nicht, der Niesel ist mir zu feucht..


----------



## greyscale (19. Februar 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> bei mir sind es jetzt alle...
> Da hat der Reporter aber schnelle Abhilfe geschaffen...



Der Webmaster war's.

Ich lasse im Moment so weit es geht die Finger von der Seiten-Administrierung. Irgendwann im März stockt 1&1 das Paket auf. Zur Zeit ist die Seiten-Steuerung alles andere als schön.

g.


----------



## Oldenbursche (19. Februar 2012)

greyscale schrieb:


> Der Webmaster war's.
> 
> Ich lasse im Moment so weit es geht die Finger von der Seiten-Administrierung. Irgendwann im März stockt 1&1 das Paket auf. Zur Zeit ist die Seiten-Steuerung alles andere als schön.
> 
> g.


 
Tja, oder wir schieben den ganzen Kram zu Herrn Zuckerberg rüber..


----------



## bergwerken (19. Februar 2012)

Super Tour und toller Abend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Viele Dank an alle Organisatoren und Helfer !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (19. Februar 2012)

Oldenbursche schrieb:


> Tja, oder wir schieben den ganzen Kram zu Herrn Zuckerberg rüber..



No ****ing way!


----------



## greyscale (19. Februar 2012)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> No ****ing way!



[x] Gefällt mir.

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. Februar 2012)

...also um der Frage mal zuvorzukommen.....
NEIN, ich habe heute leider keine Zeit für den Schleusentreff.
Obwohl ich mich echt ein wenig ärgere, wegen des guten sonnigen Wetter..

Viel Spaß den Sportlichen!!!!


----------



## -gam- (26. Februar 2012)

Halsschmerzen...  gestern waren die noch nicht da... euch viel Spaß :-(


----------



## bergwerken (26. Februar 2012)

Bin da !

Muss den Pinkel von gestern vernichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (26. Februar 2012)

Super Wetter !

Toller Tour, dank an Steve und Ulf.

Allen noch einen schönes Restwochenende!


----------



## Jan1 (28. Februar 2012)

Mutti schrieb:


> Am Rande, habt Ihr die Videos von Jan Meiners (Huntetrail, Osenberge) schon gesehen?
> lokal​



Hallo,
ich habe gerade entdeckt das ich hier schon mit nem Video vertreten bin, freut mich das mal jemand bei meinen Videos vorbeischaut  

Dann kann ich mich ja auch direkt vorstellen: Ich bin Jan, 29 und fahre ungefähr seit dem Video Mountainbike. Angefangen habe ich mit ne Hardtail, welches ich gebraucht von einem Nachbar gekauft habe, nun habe ich Ende des letzten Jahres etwas aufgerüstet als bei einem Lokalen Händler der Preis gestimmt hat. Vielleicht liest ja der jenige sogar mit, der mir das Rad sogar verkauft hatte  ?

Das gefilme entstand aus einer Laune heraus, irgendwie bin ich nicht an der GoPro vorbei gekommen. Eigentlich bin ich eher für statische Bilder zu haben, wen es interessiert: www.optische-dichte.de , allerdings fast keine MTB Bilder drauf. Soll sich dieses Jahr ändern.

Dieses Jahr wollte etwas mehr im Wald fahren, und mich euch gelegentlich anschließen wenn es ok ist. 

Lg Jan


----------



## Oldenbursche (29. Februar 2012)

@Jan: Hey Nachbar, Du auch hier?  Hatte ja keine Ahnung, was Du da so an Bildern fabrizierst, Respekt! Na dann, auf baldige erste gemeinsame Ausritte.. und keine Sorge, ist ein ziemlich gemächlicher Invalidenhaufen, die nehmen sogar Rennradler wie mich auf.. 

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## -gam- (29. Februar 2012)

Apropos AUF:

Auf diesem Wege wollte ich mal fragen, wer sich heute AUF den Weg macht, um pünktlich um 18 Uhr bei Timo AUFzuschlagen? Ich bin aufgrund mässiger Wetterlage bei angenehmen Temperaturen und sehr begrenzter Putzlust noch unentschlossen und benötige "den letzten Kick" um "JA!!!" sagen zu können.

Liebe Grüße!!!


----------



## bergwerken (29. Februar 2012)

Ja, ich würde auch gerne hören wer den heute fährt !!!


----------



## Oldenbursche (29. Februar 2012)

Also ich krieg's Mittwochs in letzter Zeit nicht mehr pünktlich geregelt, springe da dann lieber n bissl später aufs RR.. solang die Luftfeuchtigkeit 70 % nicht überschreitet..


----------



## -gam- (29. Februar 2012)

Ich war da, stellte aber fest, dass ich nicht fahrbereit war. Timo hatte auch keine Zeit. Hast also nichts verpasst.


----------



## Jan1 (1. März 2012)

Oldenbursche schrieb:


> @Jan: Hey Nachbar, Du auch hier?  Hatte ja keine Ahnung, was Du da so an Bildern fabrizierst, Respekt! Na dann, auf baldige erste gemeinsame Ausritte.. und keine Sorge, ist ein ziemlich gemächlicher Invalidenhaufen, die nehmen sogar Rennradler wie mich auf..
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Markus



Hi Markus, ich bin seit gestern angemeldet 

Freut mich das Dir die Bilder gefallen.

Freue mich auch auf ein paar gemeinsame Runden, allerdings befürchte ich doch das ihr gelegentlich auf mich warten müsstet. Ich wollte nächsten Mittwoch mal mitfahren, wenn nix dazwischen kommt. 

Gruß von unten 

Jan


----------



## -gam- (1. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

es wird eindeutig mal wieder Zeit, dass Leben in vollen Zügen zu genießen - deshalb geht es am kommenden Samstag, 03. März 2012 um 09:29 Uhr (oh-neinhandrid-twänti-nein, also zwei Stunden vorm Aufstehen) ab Gleis 4 des Oldenburger Hauptbahnhofes geht es los, die Nordwestbahn NWB82306 bringt uns in ca 90 Minuten in die Friedensstadt Osnabrück am Rande des Teutoburger Waldes, wo wir um 10:58 Uhr (tänn-handrid-fiffti-äit) ankommen werden.

Von hier aus geht es zunächst als kleines Warmup über 15 KM Asphalt via Iburger Straße und Bundesstraße 51 vorbei an Georgsmarienhütte in das schöne Bad Iburg - für diesen Teil der Tour haben wir grob 45 Minuten veranschlagt, was einer Geschwindigkeit von 3 Minuten pro Kilometer oder 20 KM/H entspräche und uns entsprechend erlauben würde, gegen 11:43 Uhr (ilewen-handrid-forti-hfrie) den Ortskern zu erreichen.

Ab hier startet der gemütliche Teil der Tour, in dessen Rahmen die mitgeführten, geländegängigen Fahrräder ihrem originären Verwendungszweck zugeführt werden sollen. Es erwarten uns in der Anzahl stark begrenzte aber dennoch nicht uninteressante Gelegenheiten, um ein wenig das Vorhandensein nutzbaren Federweges zu erkunden.

Nach ca. vier bis fünf Stunden, also spätestens gegen 17:00 Uhr (sewen-tien-handrid) gilt es dann, den Rückweg nach Osnabrück anzutreten um - je nach Wunsch nach einem gemeinsamen Imbiss - vom dortigen Bahnhof aus körperlich erschöpft aber durchaus zufrieden die Nordwestbahn nach Oldenburg zu besteigen und weitere 90 Minuten später wieder unsere schöne Heimatstadt zu erreichen.

Die bisherigen Mitfahrer wollen dabei die hier beschriebene Tagestour vordringlich als Vorbereitung für bald anstehende "Ausfahrten mit Zeitnahme" nutzen, jedoch ist eine Aufteilung einer möglicherweise größeren Gruppe zum Zwecke der Ausübung des Sportes in Neigungsgruppen ebenfalls vorstellbar.

Die Kosten für die Mitfahrt belaufen sich dabei auf das selbst zu erwerbende Nahverkehrs-Fahrradmitnahmeticket sowie einen anteilig zu entrichtenden Beitrag für den Erwerb eines gemeinsam zu nutzenden Niedersachsentickets (die Staffelung ist der Preistabelle der deutschen Bahn unter http://bit.ly/zTvLcE zu entnehmen).

The facts:

- Ziel: Bad Iburg, Teutoburger Wald;
- Verkehrsmittel: Nordwestbahn, Fahrrad;
- Abfahrt: Samstag, 03. März 2012, 09:29 Uhr;
- Treffpunkt: Bahnhofshalle Süd, Hauptbahnhof Oldenburg ab 09:10 Uhr;
- Ankunft am Ziel: Samstag, 03. März 2012, ca. 11:45 Uhr;
- Gesamtfahrzeit inklusive Asphaltpassagen: geschätzt maximal 6,5 h;
- Rückfahrt: Samstag, 03. März 2012, ca. 18:00 Uhr;
- Kosten der Fahrt: 5 Euro Fahrradmitnahmeticket (schon wieder teurer) + maximal 12 Euro Niedersachsenticketbeteiligung;
- keine Mitfahrt ohne Helm!
- Mitfahrer sind für den technisch einwandfreien Zustand ihres Materials selbst verantwortlich, wir versuchen aber, niemanden zurückzulassen;
- Keine Haftung für auf der Tour auftretende Material- und/oder Personenschäden;
- das Mitführen einer geeigneten Beleuchtung zum Zwecke der Rückfahrt nach Osnabrück kann je nach den örtlichen Lichtverhältnissen sinnvoll sein.

Wettervorhersage Bad Iburg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juergendiekmann (1. März 2012)

würd ja gern mitkommen,
aber just an dem Tag muss ich Kohl essen.


----------



## Jan1 (1. März 2012)

schade, an dem Wochenende kann ich leider nicht. Sonnst klingt das schon sehr spannend


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. März 2012)

In Anbetracht eines sehr engen vorhandenen Zeitfensters ist mir eine Teilnahme ebenfalls nicht möglich. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß im Teuto.


----------



## Eifelaner13 (2. März 2012)

Werde auch nicht teilnehmen können, da ich morgen um diese Uhrzeit noch Kopfschmerzen haben werde...


----------



## Oldenbursche (2. März 2012)

Wir sind auch zu viert dort, allerdings die Saubermänner der Rennrad-Fraktion.. vielleicht kreuzen sich ja unsere Wege.. 

Übrigens werden mittlerweile sogar vorhochsommerliche 15 Grade prognostiziert! 

In dem Sinne, uns allen viel Spaß, jedem auf seine Art und Weise.. 

Markus


----------



## -gam- (3. März 2012)

Sch... da möchte man direkt noch das Rad wechseln. Naja, nächstes Mal 

Tagesfazit: wer nicht dabei war, hat was verpasst. #zickzackweg #badiburg #holländerverblasen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan1 (6. März 2012)

Fahrt ihr morgen Abend? Wenn ja, würde ich mich für ne kleine Runde anschließen.


----------



## -gam- (7. März 2012)

Bin raus, Schwiegereltern zu Besuch


----------



## Jan1 (7. März 2012)

ich interpretiere das mal so das heute keiner fährt? Ist ja auch kein schönes Wetter. Naja, vielleicht wirds am WE ja was.


----------



## -gam- (11. März 2012)

Schleusenfrage?


----------



## Jan1 (11. März 2012)

wann ist an der Schleuse treffen und wie viel Kilometer fahrt ihr etwa?


----------



## bergwerken (11. März 2012)

Um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse - ca. 40 km !


----------



## freelancer3 (11. März 2012)

Bin heute auch mit dabei  ... Mal schauen was geht (mit dem Knie) ... 
Bis gleich


----------



## Jan1 (11. März 2012)

Ihr fahrt von der Schleuse aus nach Sandkrug, oder? 40 Km ist mir heute zu viel, hab noch Muskelkater von gestern (ja, ich Weichei). Wo fahrt ihr denn in den Wald, könnt sonnst da hinkommen.


----------



## freelancer3 (11. März 2012)

Wir könnten uns am "Franzosenplatz" in Sandkrug treffen.


----------



## freelancer3 (11. März 2012)

So gegen kurz vor 14:00.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan1 (11. März 2012)

cool, bin dann kurz vor 14.00 in Sandkrug.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (11. März 2012)

Hola. Heute scheint die Sonne.15 Grad. Viel Spaß und Gruß aus der Sonne.


----------



## bergwerken (11. März 2012)

Viel Spass hatten wir heute, danke auch an Uli, Ulf und Jan.

Dir wünschen wir einen schönen Urlaub aus dem 11Grad Oldenburger Land.

Mit Sonne hätten wir die 15 auch geschafft.

Gruss an Alle

Thomas


----------



## Jan1 (11. März 2012)

Fand auch das es ne nette Tour war, ich werde versuchen nächste Woche wieder einzurichten.


----------



## greyscale (12. März 2012)

@Oldenbürger:

Noch neun Tage, dann sind wir auch da.

g.


----------



## freelancer3 (14. März 2012)

Heute 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl. Wer fährt?


----------



## Jan1 (14. März 2012)

ich sach mal vorsichtig: ich  wie viele Kilometer habt ihr heute geplant?


----------



## freelancer3 (14. März 2012)

Jan1 schrieb:


> ich sach mal vorsichtig: ich  wie viele Kilometer habt ihr heute geplant?


 
Nicht so viele wie Sonntag  aber trotzdem Licht nicht vergessen.


----------



## -gam- (14. März 2012)

War schön. Nur das typische Juicy Three Geräusch hat gestört *G*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan1 (15. März 2012)

Ich fand die Tour auch gut, hoffe das ab morgen das nervige Geräusch vorbei ist. Es ist noch schlimmer geworden. Der Mechaniker ist morgen ab 14.00 Uhr angeblich in der Werkstatt, mal sehen was er sagt.


----------



## crack_MC (16. März 2012)

Jan1 schrieb:


> Ich fand die Tour auch gut, hoffe das ab morgen das nervige Geräusch vorbei ist. Es ist noch schlimmer geworden. Der Mechaniker ist morgen ab 14.00 Uhr angeblich in der Werkstatt, mal sehen was er sagt.


 
Für die Juicy gibt's genug organische Nachrüstbeläge,damit sollte das Quiiiieeeetschen der Vergangenheit angehören 
Die gesinterten Originalbeläge passen irgendwie nicht so gut zu den wabbeligen Cleansweepscheiben,die man auch irgendwann tauschen sollte...(meine Erfahrung)
Empfehlung > auf Magura wechseln


----------



## s.till (16. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen  Nachdem ich nun endlich mein Rad aus dem Winterschlaf wecken konnte hab ich sooo Lust zu fahren!!! Wenns Sonntag also nicht regnet bin ich endlich mal wieder dabei!!
Freu mich auf euch!


----------



## bergwerken (17. März 2012)

Hab Morgen leider nicht soviel Zeit, treffe Euch am Parkplatz Sandkrug so um 13.50


----------



## Jan1 (17. März 2012)

Montag geht das Bike wegen der Vorderradbremse in die Werkstatt. Weiß noch nicht ob ich das Morgen um 13.50 Uhr nach Sandkrug schaffe. Falls ich komme, sage ich noch mal bescheid.


----------



## s.till (17. März 2012)

ist der treffpunkt an der schleuse um 1 nicht mehr aktuell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (17. März 2012)

An dem Termin wird nicht gerüttelt.
Habe aber aktuell keinen Überblick, wer da sein könnte.
Hängt ja auch vom Wetter ab...

Ich werde mich Morgen früh entscheiden....


----------



## ritzel007 (17. März 2012)

s.till schrieb:


> ist der treffpunkt an der schleuse um 1 nicht mehr aktuell?



Doch, wir wollen da sein


----------



## D.wolf (17. März 2012)

Ich werde auch wieder mal vorbeischauen. War ja schon ewig nicht mehr da...


----------



## bergwerken (17. März 2012)

13.00 ist aktuell, ich habe nur morgen leider nicht die Zeit 3 oder 4 Stunden zu fahren.

Treffe euch hoffentlich in Sandkrug.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## -gam- (18. März 2012)

Ich überlege noch, hab "literally" 170km im Hintern und es ist Regen angesagt, aber Lust hab ich idd wie ein großer... es gibt allerdings noch jemanden, der diesem Vorhaben dazwischen kommen könnte. We'll see.


----------



## D.wolf (18. März 2012)

Es regnet!!!! Wieso regnet das schon wieder, was nen Mist!


----------



## Jan1 (18. März 2012)

ich schaff es heute bis 14.00 Uhr nicht. Wünsche Euch aber viel Spass.


----------



## OldenBiker (18. März 2012)

wer kommt heute überhaupt? sieht ja nicht danach aus, das jemand kommt.


----------



## bergwerken (18. März 2012)

Bin um 13.50 am Parkplatz Sandkrug


----------



## -gam- (19. März 2012)

So Leute, jetzt mal etwas ganz Anderes, bevor die Mittwochsfrage fällt:

ich durfte von gestern bis heute eine 21 Stunden dauernden Ultra-Endurance Downhill Veranstaltung der ganz anderen Art begleiten und möchte euch das schönste Foto von diesem Besonderen Event nicht vorenthalten:







Mein Sohn Francis Levi hat am heutigen 19. März um 07:07 Uhr mit 3750 Gramm und 53 Zentimetern nach 21h Wehenmarathon seine Downhill-Tour auf die Welt beendet. Mutter und Kind sind wohlauf und ab jetzt geht es dann mit ihm im Tragetuch den Utkiek rauf ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan1 (20. März 2012)

hey, herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Ich bin Mittwoch am Abend dabei, werde gleich mal die Lampen laden...


----------



## Geestraider (20. März 2012)

Glückwunsch auch von Mir!!!


----------



## Eifelaner13 (21. März 2012)

Glückwunsch Chris,

der Kleine hat ja schon mehr Haare als ich jemals hatte! Gemein 

Grüße aus der sonnigen Eifel

Steve


----------



## juergendiekmann (22. März 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch
und viel Spass aufm Utkiek


----------



## -gam- (22. März 2012)

Gestern war etwas schwach besetzt, Leute - trotz Traumwetters. So kann das nicht weitergehen... Lob an Jan, der da war.


----------



## ohneworte (24. März 2012)

Moin,

Ist hier eigentlich am Karfreitag wieder eine Tour ab Delmendaddel Richtung Huntetrail wie in den Vorjahren auch geplant?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ist hier eigentlich am Karfreitag wieder eine Tour ab Delmendaddel Richtung Huntetrail wie in den Vorjahren auch geplant?



Hallo,

bisher habe ich noch nichts von einer Wiederholung gehört. 
Der Organisator ist in den letzten Jahren der Michi, sprich geestraider, 
gewesen. 
Wollen wir ihn mal wecken und ihn fragen?

 Michi, was ist denn mit einer Tour?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. März 2012)

Für kurzfristig Entschlossene MTBler:

Morgen wollen momo_2000, freelancer3 und meine Wenigkeit 
mit dem MTB in den Teutoburger Wald fahren. 
Zielort: Tecklenburg.

Wer noch mit möchte, kann sich gerne anschließen.
Das erste Auto ist jedoch voll. 
Wer sich entschließt mitzufahren, müsste die Fahrt und den Radtransport 
eigenständig planen, durchführen oder Fahrgemeinschaften bilden.

Treffen ist am 25.03.2012, 07.45 Uhr auf dem Pferdemarkt.
Rückkehr ist geplant bis spätestens später Nachmittag.


----------



## Geestraider (24. März 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bisher habe ich noch nichts von einer Wiederholung gehört.
> Der Organisator ist in den letzten Jahren der Michi, sprich geestraider,
> ...



hmm...spricht ja eigentlich nix gegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. März 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> hmm...spricht ja eigentlich nix gegen



okay...
Dann mal ran an die Detailplanung....
Wann und wo ist Abfahrt?

Alos ich wäre nach aktuellem Stand meiner Planungen in der Lage und hätte Zeit...
Wäre ja auch mal nett mehr als 500 m zusammen zu fahren....


----------



## Geestraider (24. März 2012)

och, was muß man da groß planen?!
gleicher treffpunkt und strecke wie immer


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> och, was muß man da groß planen?!
> gleicher treffpunkt und strecke wie immer



Uhrzeit für Treffpunkt Delmendaddel?


----------



## Geestraider (25. März 2012)

machen wir kurzfristig würde ich sagen...sind ja noch 2 wochen bis hin


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> machen wir kurzfristig würde ich sagen...sind ja noch 2 wochen bis hin



etwas weniger sind das schon...


----------



## freelancer3 (27. März 2012)

Tecklenburg, immer wieder eine Reise wert ... 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSdsOCWIM2g"]Tecklenburg_A_trail_selection.mpg      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Quick&dirty geschnitten (wie eigentlich immer)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipp2211 (27. März 2012)

link ist nicht richtig, das "m." muß wech


----------



## momo_2000 (27. März 2012)

ich seh immer noch nix


----------



## -gam- (28. März 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSdsOCWIM2g"]Tecklenburg_A_trail_selection.mpg      - YouTube[/nomedia]

wo heute gerade Mittwoch ist - wer ist denn heute abend alles am Start, nachdem die Sonne wieder erst nach 20 Uhr verschwindet und das Wetter quasi besser nicht sein könnte?


----------



## juergendiekmann (28. März 2012)

man muss das Wetter nutzen so lange man kann.
Also gut, ich bin da.
Bitte um zahlreiches Erscheinen, das Wetter wird in den nächsten Tagen nicht besser.


----------



## -gam- (28. März 2012)

Mit Dank an Thomas und Jürgen - eine schöne Mittwochsrunde und ein paar Stellen kannte ich wirklich noch gar nicht. Bis demnächst dann


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (31. März 2012)

Habe Morgen nachmittag aufgrund anderer Termine keine Zeit. 
Ähnlich geht es dem freelancer3. 
Daher haben wir uns abgestimmt, schon um 10.00 Uhr an der Schleuse zu starten. 
Wer ebenfalls früher fahren möchte, ist herzlich eingeladen, sich anzuschließen.


----------



## -gam- (31. März 2012)

Das ist ja vor'm Aufstehen... ich versuch's mal - würde sich super mit Plänen zum nachmittäglichen Ausnutzen des verkaufsoffenen Sonntages decken.


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> machen wir kurzfristig würde ich sagen...sind ja noch 2 wochen bis hin



Und Michi,

wie ist der Plan für Freitag?


----------



## Geestraider (1. April 2012)

planung habe ich keine, braucht man die zum fahren 
der weg ist ja schliesslich bekannt  und so wie es aussieht scheint das wetter auch halbwegs mitzuspielen! als uhrzeit würde ich sowas gegen 11h vorschlagen.


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> planung habe ich keine, braucht man die zum fahren
> der weg ist ja schliesslich bekannt  und so wie es aussieht scheint das wetter auch halbwegs mitzuspielen! als uhrzeit würde ich sowas gegen 11h vorschlagen.



11.00 Uhr würde mir passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (1. April 2012)

ist halt die frage wer noch mitfahren möchte und wie es da mit der zeit steht!


----------



## J-G (1. April 2012)

Moin Moin!

Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit mit dem Gedanken gespielt, dass ich neben Fußball noch eine weitere, sportlich motivierte, Bewegungsorgie an mir durchführen muss. Die Wahl fiel aufs Radfahren. Hab mich dann schnell für's Mountainbike entschieden, weil es mir einfach mehr Spaß macht bzw machen wird.

Hab mir nun ganz frisch ein Rad zugelegt - jetzt möchte ich loslegen, aber nicht alleine - zumindest nicht immer.

Hab in den letzten Tagen geschaut, ob es in meiner Umgebung Menschen gibt, die sich organisiert treffen und sich durch das Unterholz wühlen - gefunden!

Zu meiner Person:

Ich komme aus Delmenhorst, bin ablaufende 23 Jahre alt und Verwaltungsmensch. Die Wochenenden tingel ich meistens zwischen Oldenburg und Delmenhorst hin und her.

Da ich nun Anfänger in diesem Gebiet bin stellen sich mir natürlich ein paar Fragen.

- Wie und womit fange ich an?

- Gibt es kleine Touren für Anfänger um sich an Material und Bewegung zu gewöhnen?

- Alle Fragen, die mir jetzt noch nicht einfallen ! 

Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könnt (auch zu weiteren Gadgets o. Ausrüstung) und man vll. auch mal zusammen losziehen könnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jörg


----------



## Geestraider (1. April 2012)

moin jörg, da ich aus ganderkesee komme sind wir ja quasi fast nachbarn...zum anfang kann ich dir empfehlen mal ne runde über die große höhe zu machen, das ist für den anfang schon ganz gut


----------



## J-G (1. April 2012)

Hey,

daran habe ich auch schon gedacht  . Aber darf man dort einfach so überall rumfahren? Den einzigen Punkte, den ich dort kenne ist eigentlich auch nur der Segelflugplatz.

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Hasbruch oder Tiergarten aus?


----------



## Geestraider (1. April 2012)

das übungsplatzgelände lohnt kaum und ist unter der woche auch verboten bzw bei übungsbetrieb, aber oberhalb vom baggersee und hinterm schullandheim ist es schon ganz nett.
hasbruch hat nur normale waldwege, nicht besonders spannend zum biken und tiergarten ist doch ziemlich winzig


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. April 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> planung habe ich keine, braucht man die zum fahren
> der weg ist ja schliesslich bekannt  und so wie es aussieht scheint das wetter auch halbwegs mitzuspielen! als uhrzeit würde ich sowas gegen 11h vorschlagen.



Also es gibt auch interessierte Biker aus dem Oldenburger Bereich.
11.00 Uhr ist ne gute Zeit. Das werden wir schaffen.
Heute waren wir noch in Dötlingen und haben den Weg erkundet.
Es sieht alles gut fahrbar aus...
Wir melden uns noch, wer alles dabei ist...


----------



## Geestraider (2. April 2012)

zwischen wildeshausen und dötlingen ist es etwas wild, ein paar umgestürzte bäume im weg, aber kann man drüber steigen  dazu viel laub und kleinholz...hatte dieses jahr noch keine zeit für trailpflege  der rest über große höhe, harpstedt bis wildeshausen ist wieder komplett frei  sah vor 2 wochen noch schlechter aus!
wetter sieht bis jetzt auch halbwegs trocken aus


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. April 2012)

wieviel Zusagen haste denn schon?


----------



## Geestraider (2. April 2012)

keine ahnung wer aus bremen anrollt...aber der jens wird wohl dabei sein denke ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. April 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> keine ahnung wer aus bremen anrollt...aber der jens wird wohl dabei sein denke ich!



Jepp, ist das im Bremen-Thread schon publik gemacht worden? Wobei ich nicht aus HB komme als auch stamme!


----------



## Geestraider (2. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Jepp, ist das im Bremen-Thread schon publik gemacht worden?


von mir noch nicht! es ei denn du hast mal was bekannt gemacht.



ohneworte schrieb:


> Wobei ich nicht aus HB komme als auch stamme!



weiß ich doch


----------



## Geestraider (4. April 2012)

Nochmal die Eckpunkte für Karfreitag:
Treffpunkt um 11h in der Graft/Delmenhorst 
Von dort aus Richtung Große Höhe - Harpstedt - Wildeshausen - Dötlingen/Ostrittrum
Der Bremer Thread weiß bescheid! Ich lass mich überraschen wer da kommt.
Ich werde nach Stand der Dinge dort sein und notfalls auch alleine spätestens gegen 11.15h losrollen 
Würde mich über Geleitschutz natürlich freuen


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (4. April 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Würde mich über Geleitschutz natürlich freuen



Also bei mir müsste es klappen...


----------



## Geestraider (4. April 2012)

da warens schonmal 2


----------



## ohneworte (4. April 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> da warens schonmal 2



Ich sowieso!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (5. April 2012)

Bei mir entscheidet es sich erst heute abend ...


----------



## -gam- (5. April 2012)

Ich muss meine Regierung noch fragen und wollte eigentlich Samstag oder Montag noch mal gen Teuto oder Harz... aber Lust hab ich (wie immer) schon.


----------



## bergwerken (5. April 2012)

Danke an Steve, schöne Tour gestern. Waren dann doch 62,4 km bis zu mir.

Thomas


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. April 2012)

Mit dem Zug nach Delmendaddel, dann Offroad über Harpstedt, Wildeshausen, Dötlingen, Sandkrug nach Oldenburg.

Treffen ist um 11.00 Uhr an den Graftwiesen in Delmenhorst. 
Abfahrt in Oldenburg 10.06 Uhr mit der NWB. 
Vorher Karten kaufen. Also Treffen am HBF in OL um 09.45 Uhr.


----------



## ohneworte (5. April 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Mit dem Zug nach Delmendaddel, dann Offroad über Harpstedt, Wildeshausen, Dötlingen, Sandkrug nach Oldenburg.
> 
> Treffen ist um 11.00 Uhr an den Graftwiesen in Delmenhorst.
> Abfahrt in Oldenburg 10.06 Uhr mit der NWB.
> Vorher Karten kaufen. Also Treffen am HBF in OL um 09.45 Uhr.



Schön die Auskunft mit den Graftwiesen kommt von allein. Muss ich somit nicht mehr für mein Navi erfragen!


----------



## Geestraider (6. April 2012)

am eingang der graft ist so eine kleine holzhütte, kassenhäuschen vom tretbootverleih, ist als treffpunkt am besten denke ich...wie letztes jahr 
werde versuchen schon etwas eher da zu sein, obwohl letztes jahr hatte ich das glaube ich auch vor


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> am eingang der graft ist so eine kleine holzhütte, kassenhäuschen vom tretbootverleih, ist als treffpunkt am besten denke ich...wie letztes jahr
> werde versuchen schon etwas eher da zu sein, obwohl letztes jahr hatte ich das glaube ich auch vor



Bis Gleich!


----------



## Geestraider (6. April 2012)

Geil wars, danke an die Mitfahrer 
Hoffentlich Alle heile nach Hause gekommen!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (6. April 2012)

Johhhhh,
wir sind gut nach Hause gerollert. Habe noch den einen oder anderen Trail mitgenommen und über ne große Wiese gestapft.
Dann war noch mal ne Snackpause daran.
Und in Oldenburg gab es dann noch mal gekühlte Getränke im Schwan.

War nett mit Euch! Sehr flott zu Anfang aber wieder geile Trails.

Euch allen Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Geestraider (6. April 2012)

Apropro gekühlte Getränke...hatte doch noch was vor  
War doch alles in allem ne ganz homogene Truppe 
Und flott, war doch keine Kaffeefahrt  Obwohl der Kaffee gut war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

Moin,

auch ich bin dann gut hier angekommen. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht die flotte Tour! Nur die Waden ziepen jetzt ein wenig!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## J-G (7. April 2012)

Wie lang sind eure Touren eigentlich immer so?


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2012)

J-G schrieb:


> Wie lang sind eure Touren eigentlich immer so?



Was, aus Delmenhorst und gestern nicht beim Treff gewesen?

Gestern hatte ich am Schluss 87 Kilometer auf der Uhr. Das ist allerdings nicht der uebliche Standard. Im Regelfall laufen die in Richtung 30-40 Kilometer.


----------



## Geestraider (7. April 2012)

J-G schrieb:


> Wie lang sind eure Touren eigentlich immer so?



also ich hatte gestern 91km 
ansonsten kann man so eine frage schwer beantworten.
wenn ich hier in der gegend unterwegs bin liege ich meist irgendwo zwischen 50 und 80. kann aber auch schonmal über 120 werden 
im winter oder bei saisonanfang sind es auch mal nur büschen über 30, die sich aber dann auch gerne mal nach deutlich mehr anfühlen 
und wenn man dann im gebirge unterwegs ist werden die karten eh neu gemischt, dann kommen nämlich noch die höhenmeter dazu


----------



## Jan1 (7. April 2012)

ich meld mich mal aus dem Urlaub zurück


----------



## Oldenbursche (8. April 2012)

Moin Lü,

wie schaut's heut, noch alle fertig von gestern, oder "schleuselt" heut jemand? Schwanke noch zwischen RR und MTB.. 

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (8. April 2012)

Moinsen,

werde heute nicht dabei sein.

Gruß


----------



## bergwerken (8. April 2012)

ich bin an der Schleuse !


----------



## Jan1 (8. April 2012)

ich hatte heute Osterprogramm, aber ab Mittwoch versuche ich wieder dabei zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## J-G (9. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was, aus Delmenhorst und gestern nicht beim Treff gewesen?



 Hatte da eine Einladung vorliegen, die ich nicht ausschlagen konnte! Ich geb mir aber Mühe mal dabei zu sein. Mittwochstouren gehen nur leider nicht, da ist Training.

Gruß


----------



## See-R (10. April 2012)

Moin Moin!
Ich komme aus WHV und würde mal gerne ne Tour mit euch fahren, allerdings habe ich große Bedenken, dass ich das Tempo nicht mithalten kann ... Bin leider jahrelang nicht mehr gefahren und daher nicht mehr so fit... Kenne sonst auch keine einzige Strecke hier im Norden... bin erst 2007 berufsbedingt in den Norden gezogen... bla bla bla

also steht vielleicht irgendwie ein Termin an einem WE fest ???

MFG Richard


----------



## Jan1 (10. April 2012)

Hallo Richard, willkommen  

Jeden Sonntag ist um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse in Oldenburg (Niedersachsendamm) treffen. Etwa 40 Km Tour, sonnst ist auch ein treffen in Sandkrug gegen 13.50 Uhr (Wald) meist möglich.

Die Jungs warten immer auch mich, werden sie bei dir bestimmt auch tun.

Ich bin aber erstmal wieder raus, gestern hat der Waldboden ausgetreten und ich hab wohl 4-6 Wochen Zwangspause


----------



## See-R (10. April 2012)

Jan1 schrieb:


> Hallo Richard, willkommen
> 
> Jeden Sonntag ist um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse in Oldenburg (Niedersachsendamm) treffen. Etwa 40 Km Tour, sonnst ist auch ein treffen in Sandkrug gegen 13.50 Uhr (Wald) meist möglich.
> 
> ...



uf, na erst mal gute Besserung!

Jeden Sonntag klingt echt super! 

ich hoffe, dass bis zum WE mein Bike endlich fertig wird, bekommt gerade neue Reifen und neues Bremssystem ...


----------



## dripdrop (11. April 2012)

Hallo Richard,

ich komme aus Zetel und fahre (bzw. wir (kleine Truppe - ca. 3 - 4 Leute) fahren ) auch ab und an nach Oldenburg bzw. Richtung Sandkrug. Vielleicht brauchst du mal eine Mitfahrgelegenheit, hab' zwar nur nen kleinen Citroen C2 aber zwei Bikes ohne Räder passen rein  

Ansonsten bietet der Neuenburger Urwald auch ein paar schöne (flache) Strecken... 

Gruß


----------



## See-R (11. April 2012)

dripdrop schrieb:


> Hallo Richard,
> 
> ich komme aus Zetel und fahre (bzw. wir (kleine Truppe - ca. 3 - 4 Leute) fahren ) auch ab und an nach Oldenburg bzw. Richtung Sandkrug. Vielleicht brauchst du mal eine Mitfahrgelegenheit, hab' zwar nur nen kleinen Citroen C2 aber zwei Bikes ohne Räder passen rein
> 
> ...




da werde ich auf jeden Fall noch darauf zurück kommen! ;-)
Danke für den Tip!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (11. April 2012)

Ich fahre am Sonntag in's Wesergebirge. Noch ist Platz im Auto. Wird keine Kilometerfresser-Tour, sondern Spass-Tour. Streckenlänge nach Lust und Laune.


----------



## OldenBiker (12. April 2012)

Kleine Planänderung für Sonntag. Geht nicht in's Wesergebirge, sondern in den Teuto.


----------



## ciconia (12. April 2012)

Hallo,
ich les hier seit einiger Zeit schon mit, da ich gern mal mit anderen zusammen fahren würde.
Sonntags habe ich auch normalerweise Zeit, Sandkrug wäre aber besser für mich (per Rad, man kann ja auch mal an die Umwelt und den Geldbeutel denken) zu erreichen.
Wo könnte man zu euch in Sandkrug denn zustoßen, wo ist da normalerweise euer Treffpunkt?

ciconia

(Alle guten Dinge sind 3, den Text hab ich nun vom Sinn her 3x geschreiben, da er nicht gepost wurde, daher ist er etwas knapper als geplant ausgefallen... )


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. April 2012)

ciconia schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich les hier seit einiger Zeit schon mit, da ich gern mal mit anderen zusammen fahren würde.


Ach Du bist das, der hier ständig mitliest. 



ciconia schrieb:


> Sonntags habe ich auch normalerweise Zeit, Sandkrug wäre aber besser für mich (per Rad,
> man kann ja auch mal an die Umwelt und den Geldbeutel denken) zu erreichen.
> Wo könnte man zu euch in Sandkrug denn zustoßen, wo ist da normalerweise euer Treffpunkt?



Hallo,
wir fahren meist von Oldenburg Rtg. Sandkrug. 
Wir kommen aber nicht immer an den gleichen Stellen vorbei.
Falls Du mal mitfahren möchtest, 
dann solltest Du das hier mal posten und dann kann ein fester Treffpunkt ausgemacht werden. 
Der Franzosenplatz böte sich da an. 
Die Uhrzeit kann man dann ja absprechen.
Wenn wir hier um 13 Uhr starten, ist 14 Uhr ne realistische Zeit...
Bis bald im Wald...


----------



## Geestraider (12. April 2012)

hehe...hey lüder, war vorhin nochmal in dötlingen


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. April 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> hehe...hey lüder, war vorhin nochmal in dötlingen



bei dem Scheißwetter? Respekt....


----------



## Geestraider (12. April 2012)

nö, nix scheißwetter, war alles trocken! das ging erst 10 minuten nachdem ich zuhause war los 
hatte den einen trail nochmal gefahren, den gleich nach der kaffeepause, wenn man den obenrum fährt brauch man nicht unter den blöden bäumen durchtauchen


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. April 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> wenn man den obenrum fährt brauch man nicht unter den blöden bäumen durchtauchen



ich habe doch Höhenangst.... 
Dann quäle ich mich doch lieber durchs Unterholz!


----------



## Geestraider (12. April 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ich habe doch Höhenangst....
> Dann quäle ich mich doch lieber durchs Unterholz!



wenn du lieber untenrum fährst tauschen wir beim nächsten mal die bikes, dann brauchste das fully ja auch nicht


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. April 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> wenn du lieber untenrum fährst tauschen wir beim nächsten mal die bikes, dann brauchste das fully ja auch nicht



nööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööö,
das gebe ich nicht her.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. April 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ich habe doch Höhenangst....
> Dann quäle ich mich doch lieber durchs Unterholz!



Moin Lüder,

lasse Dir doch vom Michi keinen Bären aufbinden. Der war bestimmt nur zum Kaffeetrinken in Dötlingen.

Grüße

Jens


----------



## Geestraider (12. April 2012)

nix kaffee...nur durchs unterholz gedüst heute


----------



## ohneworte (12. April 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> nix kaffee...nur durchs unterholz gedüst heute



Hi Michi,

ich wollte Heute eigentlich so 1-2 Stunden ein wenig im Deister ein paar Trails zum Fahrtechnik festigen befahren. Leider hat es dann gegen späten Mittag dort recht starke Gewitterschauer gegeben so das ich dann auf Regeneration umgestellt habe. Schade eigentlich!

Schließlich bin ich seit Karfreitag jeden Tag auf dem Bike gewesen und werde es auch die nächsten 3 Tage sein.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Geestraider (12. April 2012)

fleissig fleissig 
aber regeneration ist auch wichtig und sollte nicht zu kurz kommen


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Schließlich bin ich seit Karfreitag jeden Tag auf dem Bike gewesen und werde es auch die nächsten 3 Tage sein.
> 
> Grüße
> Jens




Du bist ja ein ekeliger STREBER!!!! *grins*


----------



## ohneworte (12. April 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> fleissig fleissig
> aber regeneration ist auch wichtig und sollte nicht zu kurz kommen



Deshalb fiel mir die Entscheidung auch so leicht, hätte ja sonst auch noch hier eine Runde drehen können.


----------



## Geestraider (12. April 2012)

hast schon nen tollen job, den ganzen tag in schönen bikegebieten unterwegs und immer die karre voller bikes


----------



## ohneworte (12. April 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> hast schon nen tollen job, den ganzen tag in schönen bikegebieten unterwegs und immer die karre voller bikes



Wenn das viele Arbeiten zwischendrin nicht wäre.


----------



## ohneworte (12. April 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein ekeliger STREBER!!!! *grins*



Du weisst doch, von Nix kommt auch Nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -gam- (13. April 2012)

Obwohl meine Antriebsgruppe aktuell bei Ebay drinsteht und ich Angst habe, sie kaputtzumachen, plane ich am Sonntag an der Schleuse zu sein - wie sieht's denn damit bei euch so aus?


----------



## Jan1 (13. April 2012)

die nächsten 4-6 Wochen bin ich in Gedanken bei euch


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. April 2012)

Welche Damen und Herren werden Morgen Mittag denn alle an der Schleuse sein? 
Aktuell sieht es so aus, dass die Birkenpollen mich noch nicht gefunden haben. 
Daher werde ich wohl da sein...


----------



## freelancer3 (14. April 2012)

ich denke mal, ich bin dabei ....


----------



## Geestraider (14. April 2012)

war heute schon in dötlingen und umzu...werde morgen wohl per pedes ne runde drehen


----------



## Friesenkind (15. April 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## See-R (15. April 2012)

ich muss leider in WHV bleiben ... =(
Mein Auto ist noch in der Reparatur und mit der Bahn fahren geht auch nicht, weil Teilstrecke Bus keine Fahrradmitnahme möglich ist ... so ein Mist
Naja bin dann wohl erst nächstes WE dabei.


----------



## freelancer3 (15. April 2012)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> ich denke mal, ich bin dabei ....



Kurzfristige Änderung: bin für heute raus.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. April 2012)

mir ist auch noch was dazwischen gekommen....

Bin raus...


----------



## Oldenbursche (15. April 2012)

Und der Regen zieht auch nicht weiter.. da regeneriere ich lieber noch etwas vom gestrigen RR-Ausritt..


----------



## -gam- (15. April 2012)

Nass und kalt... Abbruch mit Knieschmerzen. Schön auch. Ulf, Maren und Thomas waren aber noch unterwegs.


----------



## Geestraider (15. April 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> Nass und kalt...



deswegen war ich gestern schon


----------



## ohneworte (15. April 2012)

Was war denn bei Euch etwas weiter nördlich los? Hier schien den ganzen Tag die Sonne, allerdings bei doch recht starkem kalten Wind.

Und das auf die paar Kilometer Luftlinie!


----------



## Hitzi (19. April 2012)

[email protected]ürger.....

Gibt es bei euch nächste Woche (Mo bis Do) eine Gruppe zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt ab ca. 16 Uhr?

Ich bin bei euch zu Besuch und würde mir gerne eure schöne Landschaft ansehen 
Alleine ist es immer so doof....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. April 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> [email protected]ürger.....
> 
> Gibt es bei euch nächste Woche (Mo bis Do) eine Gruppe zur gemeinsamen Ausfahrt ab ca. 16 Uhr?
> 
> ...



Also Mittwoch Abend ist dann schon mal um 18 Uhr Treffen bei Buhl Bikes in der Lambertistraße.
An den anderen Tagen könnte es sein, dass der eine oder andere mal ne Runde dreht. 
Was willst Du denn so fahren? Zeitansatz und Kilometer? 
Waldautobahn oder auch was leicht technisches?

Ich selbst kann noch nicht sagen, wie es in der nächsten Woche aussieht. 
Außerdem ärgern mich aktuell die Birkenpollen...


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Also Mittwoch Abend ist dann schon mal um 18 Uhr Treffen bei Buhl Bikes in der Lambertistraße.
> An den anderen Tagen könnte es sein, dass der eine oder andere mal ne Runde dreht.
> Was willst Du denn so fahren? Zeitansatz und Kilometer?
> Waldautobahn oder auch was leicht technisches?
> ...



Ach Lüder,

Pollen sind doch was Fruchtbares!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ach Lüder,
> 
> Pollen sind doch was Fruchtbares!
> 
> ...



Aktuell hätte ich für jede Birke einen Kupfernagel über...


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Aktuell hätte ich für jede Birke einen Kupfernagel über...



So viele Birken wie es bei uns in der Region gibt wird Dein Bike unter der Last des Kupfers leider zusammenbrechen.


----------



## Hitzi (20. April 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Also Mittwoch Abend ist dann schon mal um 18 Uhr Treffen bei Buhl Bikes in der Lambertistraße.
> An den anderen Tagen könnte es sein, dass der eine oder andere mal ne Runde dreht.
> Was willst Du denn so fahren? Zeitansatz und Kilometer?
> Waldautobahn oder auch was leicht technisches?
> ...



Ich nehme gerne eine Strecke an z.B. so etwas wie Klassiker in OL oder Hausstrecken.  Die haben da meist einiges zu bieten. Technisches oder Trails wären auch nicht schlecht.

Zeitansatz bis 21 Uhr ist da doch einiges möglich und auch noch genügend Licht von oben  Ich wollte eigentlich keine Lichtanlage mitschleppen.


----------



## -gam- (21. April 2012)

Schleusenfrage: Wer ist morgen um 13 Uhr am Niedersachsendamm?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. April 2012)

Ich bin leider dienstlich verhindert.
Außerdem ist der Pollendruck sehr hoch...


----------



## -gam- (22. April 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Ich bin leider dienstlich verhindert.
> Außerdem ist der Pollendruck sehr hoch...



  Kann man gegen die Auswirkungen dieser Plage nicht irgendwas tun? Es tut in der Seele weh, zu hören, dass diese Plage dich dem Biken fern hält.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (22. April 2012)

Doch ich wehre mich ja gegen die kleinen Plagegeister.
Da gibt es viele Wundermittel, die auch funktionieren.
Aber ich bin einfach zu schwach.  Es schaffe es nicht die Pollen zu besiegen. 

Außerdem wäre ich ja bescheuert, mich freiwillig in die Natur zu begeben, wenn dort alles voller Pollen ist. Und mir dann noch die extra große Dosis zu geben.....  Nein, danke.

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß im Wald...  bin bald wieder dabei...


----------



## freelancer3 (22. April 2012)

Werde heute auch nicht mit dabei sein. Bin für heute schon fertig. Gerade wieder zu Haus angekommen.


----------



## -gam- (25. April 2012)

Wer kommt denn heute abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (25. April 2012)

Ich bin leider raus für heute. Habe mir ne Erkältung eingefangen und fahre nicht......


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (25. April 2012)

hi freunde des waldes!


wer von euch hat am 01.05.2012, dem maifeiertag, lust auf eine sondertour ins gelände?

dachte an um 14.00 treffen an der kanalschleuse, niedersachsendamm, wie sonst immer.

würde gerne ca. 3h fahren, klassiker wie osenberge, barneführerholz und achterbahn.

gutes wetter vorausgesetzt!

die unserer gruppe, deren user-names mir hier unbekannt sind, oder die ich nicht hier finde, die schreibe ich noch auf facebook an!


gruß,

blackspeedbikekiller


----------



## Geestraider (25. April 2012)

ich werde unter umständen am 1.mai wohl die gegend um dötlingen unsicher machen, vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## rieol (27. April 2012)

rieol schrieb:


> ...und Nummer zwei...:
> 
> Klick mich
> 
> Falls mal jemand zufaellig in SLC ist, einfach melden



Hatte meine Helmkamera mal wieder auf und war auf dem Bobsled Trail unterwegs:
http://youtu.be/luFUouyGPL0

Besondere Gruesse an Mutti!
rieol


----------



## J-G (27. April 2012)

rieol schrieb:


> Hatte meine Helmkamera mal wieder auf und war auf dem Bobsled Trail unterwegs:
> http://youtu.be/luFUouyGPL0
> 
> Besondere Gruesse an Mutti!
> rieol




Gesperrt :/


----------



## See-R (27. April 2012)

rieol schrieb:


> Hatte meine Helmkamera mal wieder auf und war auf dem Bobsled Trail unterwegs:
> http://youtu.be/luFUouyGPL0
> 
> Besondere Gruesse an Mutti!
> rieol



Salt Lake Cite rockt richtig 

an alle, die das Video wegen GEMA nicht ansehen können gibts eine Lösung: Firefox installieren danach das Add-on ProxTube installieren und voila schon kann man alle Videos anschauen 

gruss Richard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rieol (30. April 2012)

Sorry guys, ich wusste nicht, dass youtube in Deutschland SO restriktiv ist!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. Mai 2012)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooo,

ich wünsche Euch allen mal viel Spaß im Wald.
Ich habe heute auch meinen Spaß. 
Muss heute in den Kindergarten... 
Bin daher heute leider nicht auf dem Bike.
Also fahrt ein paar Kilometer für mich mit!


----------



## See-R (1. Mai 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Soooooooooooooooooooooooo,
> 
> ich wünsche Euch allen mal viel Spaß im Wald.
> Ich habe heute auch meinen Spaß.
> ...




Hab ich gestern bereits gemacht: Von WHV bis nach Schillig und zurück... 74km gedreht. Schönen Sonnenbrand eingefangen! Meine Frau sieht wie ein Waschbär aus  
Schönen Feiertag euch allen!


----------



## OldenBiker (1. Mai 2012)

Das Video von der Sonntäglichen Harz-Tour ist fertig.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfEnoVgFaiQ&feature=plcp"]Torfhaus-Tour      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## -gam- (2. Mai 2012)

Ist das Thema hier eigentlich noch "MTB Treff Oldenburg" oder ist es inzwischen mehr "MTBler aus Oldenburg" - treffen wir uns auch mal wieder???


----------



## greyscale (3. Mai 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> Ist das Thema hier eigentlich noch "MTB Treff Oldenburg" oder ist es inzwischen mehr "MTBler aus Oldenburg" - treffen wir uns auch mal wieder???



Hm...

Man trifft sich reichlich da draußen - Soll ich dir ein Rennrad leihen?

g.


----------



## -gam- (3. Mai 2012)

greyscale schrieb:


> Soll ich dir ein Rennrad leihen?



Wer lesen kann, findet meine Bike-Info links...

Svenja hat sicher nur vergessen, uns alle mit der Nase drauf zu stoßen, daher noch mal die Info:

http://www.wassersport-hoexter.de/seite166.html


----------



## Eifelaner13 (3. Mai 2012)

Mein nächstes Werk:

https://vimeo.com/41478164

Drei Wochen in drei Minuten zusammengefasst...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Mai 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> Ist das Thema hier eigentlich noch "MTB Treff Oldenburg" oder ist es inzwischen mehr "MTBler aus Oldenburg" -
> treffen wir uns auch mal wieder???



Ab und hat man auch andere Verpflichtungen!!!
Und es gibt ja auch andere nette Unternehmungen!
Teilnahme beim MTB Treff ist doch immer noch freiwillig...

Ich war letzten Sonntag beim MTB Treff und Du warst nicht da...


----------



## J-G (3. Mai 2012)

Ist Sonntag etwas geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Mai 2012)

J-G schrieb:


> Ist Sonntag etwas geplant?



Also ich habe einen Plan....  leider wieder mal kein MTB.
Ich werde ein lecker Kölsch in Düsseldorf trinken. 
Mal sehen, ob ich das überlebe....


----------



## See-R (3. Mai 2012)

Ich plane demnächst auch bei euch vorbeizuschauen. Wohl das WE am 13.05.12. Komme wahrscheinlich dann mit meiner Frau. Wir wissen nur noch nicht, ob wir beide Räder ins Auto bekommen 
Gruss Richard


----------



## ohneworte (3. Mai 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Also ich habe einen Plan....  leider wieder mal kein MTB.
> Ich werde ein lecker Kölsch in Düsseldorf trinken.
> Mal sehen, ob ich das überlebe....



Und Du fluchst über Pollenflug!


----------



## greyscale (4. Mai 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Also ich habe einen Plan....  leider wieder mal kein MTB.
> Ich werde ein lecker *Kölsch* in *Düsseldorf*trinken.
> Mal sehen, ob ich das überlebe....



Geht das überhaupt? So in der Hauptstadt des Altbiers?

Oder bekommt man dann einen Betoneimer an die Füße und wird im Rhein versenkt?

Ich mach' mir Sorgen.

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (4. Mai 2012)

greyscale schrieb:


> Geht das überhaupt? So in der Hauptstadt des Altbiers?


Das ist ja gerade der Gag. 



greyscale schrieb:


> Oder bekommt man dann einen Betoneimer an die Füße und wird im Rhein versenkt?


 Ich hoffe nicht. Aber zur Not muss ich halt schnellere Schwimmbewegungen machen, um oben zu bleiben.



greyscale schrieb:


> Ich mach' mir Sorgen.


Das ist aber lieb von dir!


----------



## -gam- (6. Mai 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Ich war letzten Sonntag beim MTB Treff und Du warst nicht da...



Wie, du warst da? Wie ist das denn passiert ;-) Nein, hast recht, nach dem Rennen am Vortag war ich nur noch sauer auf's Material und hatte zu putzen...


----------



## -gam- (9. Mai 2012)

Mittwochsfrage?


----------



## bergwerken (9. Mai 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> Mittwochsfrage?


 
Schauer, ja 

Dauerregen, nein

Gruss Thomas


----------



## RoMeMedia (10. Mai 2012)

Hat Spass gemacht, wollte ich nur noch mal sagen. Bis nächsten Mittwoch! 

Roland, aka "der Neue"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -gam- (13. Mai 2012)

#Schleusenfrage @Oldenburg


----------



## bergwerken (13. Mai 2012)

ja, ja, ja !


----------



## marcomania (13. Mai 2012)

Moin Zusammen.

Bin neu in der Gegend und hab meine MTBs schon lange nicht mehr ausgefahren, heute war ich dann nen bisl unterwegs und dachte, irgendwie ist hier nix wo man vernünftig fahren kann )

Also fluchs mal hier im Forum geguckt und scheinbar gibt es doch die ein oder andere Ecke. Ich bin derzeit nicht auf dem Fitnessolymp, daher die Frage, was / wieviel wird denn mittwochs so bei Euch gefahren?

Und wie ist's am Wochenende?

Fragen über Fragen.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## bergwerken (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo Marco,

immer Sonntags 13.00 ab Schleuse und Mittwochs 18.00 ab Buhl Bikes Lambertistrasse.

Im Winter auch kürzere Touren, Wildenloh, Ipwege, Seenrunde Oldenburg usw.

Jetzt meist Sandkrug, Osenberge Barneführer Holz, Huntetrail 40-50 km ab Schleuse. Auch mal Dötlingen mit 50-60 km.

Einfach mal mitfahren.

Motto, zusammen losfahren und zusammen wieder ankommen.

Gruss an UWE, hat Spass gemacht heute, schönen Sonntag noch.

Wo war der Rest der Truppe heute, bei Muttern ??

Thomas


----------



## -gam- (13. Mai 2012)

Marco: letzten Mittwoch waren es ziemlich genau 45 KM.


----------



## Geestraider (13. Mai 2012)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Auch mal Dötlingen...


MTB-Mekka im Oldenburger Land  und Revier 


bergwerken schrieb:


> Wo war der Rest der Truppe heute, bei Muttern ??



jupp...dafür habe ich aber gestern schon die trails zwischen hölscher holz und sandhatten gerockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boing (14. Mai 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> MTB-Mekka im Oldenburger Land  und Revier



Hast Du GPS-Tracks, die Du (per PM) zur Verfügung stellen würdest?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Mai 2012)

boing schrieb:


> Hast Du GPS-Tracks, die Du (per PM) zur Verfügung stellen würdest?



Bitte habe Verständnis dafür, dass hier keine GPS-Tracks weitergeleitet werden. 
Wenn Du mal mitfahren und die Gegend kennen lernen willst,
dann komm doch einfach zu einem Treff...

LG Oldenbürger


----------



## Geestraider (14. Mai 2012)

sorry björn, habe auch gar keine tracks...kenne die gegend wie meine westentasche, da brauche ich sowas nicht 
ist aber auch nicht besonders schwer zwischen wildeshausen und sandkrug bikebare trails zu finden


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Mai 2012)

Daran denken, nächsten Sonntag (20.Mai) ist WiehenCross in Venne ... 
http://www.wiehen-cross.de/

Das ist wirklich eine empfehlenswerte Veranstaltung!!!

Bis spätestens Sonntag ...


----------



## -gam- (14. Mai 2012)

Lüder: fährst du Wiehencross?


----------



## Jan1 (14. Mai 2012)

ich hoffe, am übernächsten Wochenende oder Mittwoch auch mal wieder ne Runde mitfahren zu können. Hollandrad geht schon wieder


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Mai 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> Lüder: fährst du Wiehencross?



Jo, denke schon. Anmeldung ist raus.


----------



## ohneworte (14. Mai 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Jo, denke schon. Anmeldung ist raus.



Moin Lueder,

Bist Du also mit den Pollen durch?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Lueder,
> 
> Bist Du also mit den Pollen durch?
> 
> ...



Ja, es wird besser. Habe aber Trainingsrückstand.


----------



## boing (14. Mai 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> sorry björn, habe auch gar keine tracks...kenne die gegend wie meine westentasche, da brauche ich sowas nicht
> ist aber auch nicht besonders schwer zwischen wildeshausen und sandkrug bikebare trails zu finden



naja, was soll ich sagen? ich hab mir letztens in basecamp ein bißchen was zusammengesteckt, von sandkrug aus via ostrittum und dötlingen bis nach wildeshausen (autobahn-raststätte) und dann über hunteradeg und huntepadd zurück. problem: viele wege sind auf osm noch nicht vorhanden, für experimente habe ich aber keine zeit, alleine schon weil die anfahrt doch etwas länger ist... richtig brauchbare trails habe ich aber auch keine gefunden, sorry - vielleicht bin ich als eigentlich-osnabrücker aber auch nur verwöhnt...

hast du vielleicht ein paar tipps bzw. ein paar stichpunkte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (15. Mai 2012)

boing schrieb:


> ... richtig brauchbare trails habe ich aber auch keine gefunden, sorry - vielleicht bin ich als eigentlich-osnabrücker aber auch nur verwöhnt...



das ist durchaus möglich  
...auf höhe der raststätte biste schon gut dabei, beidseits der autobahn bietet das hunteufer einiges. 
der huntepadd ist auch supi...einfach mal komplett abfahren, die meisten fahren immer nur teile davon.
zwischen dötlingen und ostrittrum gibts am poggenpohlmoor einen sehr schönen trail und dann nochmal ein bischen was in der nähe vom tierpark.
dann haben wir noch den altbekannten huntetrail und im barneführer holz gibts auch noch was zum spielen 
und wenn alle stricke reissen fährste halt mal sonntags zur schleuse oder verabredest dich mit einem ortskundigen biker


----------



## s.till (15. Mai 2012)

Sagt mal... steht schon irgendein Plan wegen dem Wiehencross? Ihr fahr alle die lange Strecke, oder?
Grüße Svenja


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. Mai 2012)

s.till schrieb:


> Sagt mal... steht schon irgendein Plan wegen dem Wiehencross? Ihr fahr alle die lange Strecke, oder?
> Grüße Svenja



..letztes Mal bin ich die mittlere Strecke gefahren.
Aber da hatte ich mich auch wunderschön abgelegt und habe die Brennnesseln im Graben gespürt. 
Also einfach hinfahren und dann zwischendurch bei der 
Streckenteilung entscheiden, wie lang es werden soll.

Vom Streckenverlauf und der Charakteristik ist es sehr mit dem Wadenkneifer vergleichbar....
DU würdest auch die lange Strecke schaffen!!!!


----------



## s.till (15. Mai 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Vom Streckenverlauf und der Charakteristik ist es sehr mit dem Wadenkneifer vergleichbar....
> DU würdest auch die lange Strecke schaffen!!!!



Der Wadenkneifer letztes Jahr war aber auch ne echt harte Nummer! Hab ich nur wegen dem suuuper Team zusammenhalt geschafft!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. Mai 2012)

s.till schrieb:


> Der Wadenkneifer letztes Jahr war aber auch ne echt harte Nummer! Hab ich nur wegen dem suuuper Team zusammenhalt geschafft!



aber geschoben hat Dich keiner! 
Haste alleine geschafft!


----------



## D.wolf (15. Mai 2012)

Ob lange Strecke oder nicht ist tagesformabhängig. Ich fahr auch mit, sofern ich mich bei den IXS Dirtmasters nicht verletze...


----------



## s.till (16. Mai 2012)

passt auf euch auf


----------



## ritzel007 (18. Mai 2012)

s.till schrieb:


> Sagt mal... steht schon irgendein Plan wegen dem Wiehencross? Ihr fahr alle die lange Strecke, oder?
> Grüße Svenja



Wir entscheiden vor Ort nach Tagesform, ob mittel oder lang.


----------



## bergwerken (18. Mai 2012)

Leider kann ich  Sonntag nicht (lang geplante Spargeltour)

Wenn jemand Lust hat, ich werde Morgen je nach Wetterlage vor- oder nachmittags Richtung Sandkrug aufbrechen.

Kurz melden, hier oder unter 0171-6034980.

Euch viel Spass am Sonntag.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -gam- (19. Mai 2012)

Ich hab ein Logistisches Problem am Sonntag aber Interesse am Wiehencross. Wenn jemand mir da Abhilfe anbieten mag, wäre ich womöglich nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## s.till (19. Mai 2012)

Ich fürchte ich kann doch nicht mit. Werde meine blöde Erkältung nicht los.


----------



## Jens26723 (19. Mai 2012)

Wollte mal *moin* sagen in die Runde....


----------



## -gam- (19. Mai 2012)

Keiner ein Plätzchen für mein Scalpel und mich? KK... dann euch allen viel Spaß und bis bald


----------



## Friesenkind (19. Mai 2012)

Wir sitzen hier in Venne und geniessen die Abendsonne. Das Wetter ist sehr schön und soll es wohl für morgen auch bleiben. Freuen uns über jeden, der noch mitfahren mag


----------



## -gam- (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Mit-Oldenburger,







Am Freitag wurde dem Sohn eines Bekannten dieses Rad geklaut. Er meint, so gewöhnlich ist es nicht, deshalb könnte es im Straßenbild auffallen, und auch wenn wir hier alle wissen, dass es schon ein paar Reactions bei uns gibt, doch die Bitte: wer  es irgendwo rumradeln oder stehen sieht, bitte Bescheid geben oder  direkt bei den Beamten unsere Vertrauens in Oldenburg melden: 0441/7900


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (26. Mai 2012)

Hi
plant "jemand" (  ) morgen um 13:00 an der Schleuse zu sein?


----------



## -gam- (27. Mai 2012)

Ich überlege ernsthaft. Wenn du da bist, versuche ich es umso möglicher zu machen.


----------



## freelancer3 (27. Mai 2012)

Muss leider absagen ... mich hat übernacht eine Schnodderseuche heimgesucht


----------



## -gam- (27. Mai 2012)

War einsam an der Schleuse heute... bei dem Wetter... hoffentlich habt ihr trotzdem alle gerockt.


----------



## OldenBiker (28. Mai 2012)

Doch, der Harz hat Laune gemacht.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. Mai 2012)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Muss leider absagen ... mich hat übernacht eine Schnodderseuche heimgesucht



Und mien Jung,
geiht di dat wieder god?


----------



## -gam- (1. Juni 2012)

Kann ich schon mal so grob abfragen, wer am Sonntag alles fährt?


----------



## Jan1 (2. Juni 2012)

vielleicht


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. Juni 2012)

So, wir werden mal ein wenig konkreter für Morgen:

Herr freelancer3 und meine Wenigkeit werden Morgen früh 
um 09.30 Uhr ab der Schleuse starten.
Die Reise wird dann Rtg. Dötlingen gehen. 
Dort ist eine Pause bei Kaffee / Kuchen angedacht. 
Also werden es ca. 85 km. Zeitrahmen; mindestens 5 Stunden.

Wer mit will: Entweder hier melden und/oder Morgen pünktlich da sein...

LG Oldenbürger


----------



## Geestraider (2. Juni 2012)

Die Frühaufsteher 
Habe heute schon ne anständige Runde gedreht, aber falls ich mich morgen früh aufraffen kann weiß ich ja wo ich euch finde...Dötlingen, wie immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -gam- (2. Juni 2012)

bis 6 Stunden sollte bei mir unproblematisch sein, ich versuche mal, mit euch zu fahren, wenn es keine Einwände gibt...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. Juni 2012)

keine Einwände...
Um pünktliches Erscheinen wird gebeten.
Wenn es Hunde und Katzen regnet, 
wird der Start ggf. abgesagt.

Bis Morgen


----------



## Jan1 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mal ne Shoppingfrage: Welche GPS Geräte nutzt ihr? Und könnt ihr die empfehlen? Bzl. Routen auf dem Netz usw.


----------



## OldenBiker (3. Juni 2012)

Jan1 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Shoppingfrage: Welche GPS Geräte nutzt ihr? Und könnt ihr die empfehlen? Bzl. Routen auf dem Netz usw.



Ich hab' das Garmin Oregon 300 und nutze das mit 'ner OSM-Karte. Routen aus dem Netz nutze ich fast nie. Zeichne die Tracks lieber selbst auf.

Das Oregon hat Touchscreen. War für mich ausschlaggebend. Nachteil ist allerdings, das bei ungünstigem Lichteinfall das Display schwer zu erkennen ist.


----------



## catch22d (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo, Oldenbürger,

wir haben uns heute an der Achterbahn getroffen (der mit dem Liteville) Danke für die Tipps mit den Foren und den Oldenburger Radsportfreunden. Unglaublich, jetzt fahre ich hier seit 30 Jahren Rennrad und seit 25 MTB, und dann geht so was an mir vorbei.
Wir sehen uns bestimmt mal wieder da draußen.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
das ging ja schnell mit der Anmeldung.
Ich war der Felt Virtue Fahrer.
Herzlich Willkommen!

Hier gibt es weitere Informationen

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal beim Schleusen Treff...


----------



## Seiffen (4. Juni 2012)

Ich benutze den Garmin 62s und die OSM-Karten. Das Gerät gefällt mir mit seien Möglichkeiten sehr gut und ist robust. So manchen Sturz vom Fahrradlenker bei voller Fahrt hat es schon überlebt. Achtung, Vorsicht mit dem Disply, es verkratz genau so leicht, wie das des Handys. Die Software bietet weit mehr Möglichkeiten, als ich gebrauchen kann. Das herunter laden der Karten ist manchmal für mich etwas kompliziert aber man kommt klar.


----------



## -gam- (7. Juni 2012)

Schleusentrend für das Wochenende? Wer ist schon sicher nicht dabei?


----------



## bergwerken (7. Juni 2012)

Kurzurlaub wieder beendet !!

Schwäbische Alb war nicht schlecht, nur zu wenig Zeit zum Biken. 

Wer hat morgen Zeit und Lust auf eine Tour?

Bitte kurz melden.

Gruss an Alle

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (7. Juni 2012)

Ich bin Sonntag nicht dabei. Tobe mich lieber im Wiehengebirge aus.


----------



## Jan1 (8. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Infos bezüglich der Navis  Mal sehen welches auf meinem Bike landet, kost ja auch echt wieder ordentlich kohle...

Dieses Wochenende werde ich es wohl leider nicht schaffen- könnt ihr schon was zu Mittwoch sagen? Da wäre ich wohl bei.


----------



## -gam- (9. Juni 2012)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Ich bin Sonntag nicht dabei. Tobe mich lieber im Wiehengebirge aus.



Ja... der Black Forrest Marathon kommt näher, neh?


----------



## OldenBiker (9. Juni 2012)

Fahre dieses Jahr nur 2 Rennen, 24H von Duisburg und 3H von Detmold. Den Black Forest bin außerdem schon 4 mal gefahren.

Ich will Spass im Wiehengebirge haben und nicht trainieren (was ich noch nie für ein Rennen gemacht habe).


----------



## Geestraider (9. Juni 2012)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Ich will Spass...


----------



## Malte82 (10. Juni 2012)

Kann mir jemand sagen, obs im Bereich Oldenburg was zum Downhill fahren gibt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tebby (10. Juni 2012)

Klar, massig....
- Treppen an der Amilienbrücke (OL-City)
- Osenberge (OL-Zonenrandgebiet)
jeweils 20m Abfahrtsgenuss pur...

Gruß


----------



## Seiffen (10. Juni 2012)

Utkiek ca 30 hm reinster Downhil auf Schotter. (Alte Müllhalde in Osternburg an der Autobahn). Wenn man richtig fährt, kann es aber auch schon anspruchsvoll werden.


----------



## crack_MC (10. Juni 2012)

Seiffen schrieb:


> Utkiek ca 30 hm reinster Downhil auf Schotter. (Alte Müllhalde in Osternburg an der Autobahn). Wenn man richtig fährt, kann es aber auch schon anspruchsvoll werden.


 
macht spaß ,ist aber leider offiziell nur für's "Fußvolk" 
> radfahren verböten


----------



## Seiffen (10. Juni 2012)

ja, richtig, so ein bescheuerter Lokalpolitiker hat das Verbot mal mit der Gefährlichkeit der steilen Hänge begründet. Da die Hänge für das MTB eindeutig nicht zu steil sind, hat das Verbot also seine Berechtigung verloren - oder?


----------



## Malte82 (10. Juni 2012)

auch zufällig irgendwas im Wald mit guten Abfahrten? Wurzelpassagen...Steinfeldern...Sprüngen?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (10. Juni 2012)

Nein, spass gibt es hier nicht.
Da musst Du schon in den teuto oder ins wiehengebirge fahren.
 Da gibt es sowas.


----------



## Geestraider (10. Juni 2012)

steinfelder..? sprünge..? suchst du vielleicht noch was mit shuttleservice oder seilbahn fürn uphill 
also viel flacher als hier geht schon fast nicht mehr 
an der hunte gibts zwischen wildeshausen und sandhatten ein paar steile kanten wo es dann vielleicht auch mal 10-15hm runter geht, teils auch etwas rumpelig, aber nix was nicht auch mitn hardtail geht!


----------



## Geestraider (10. Juni 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Nein, spass gibt es hier nicht.
> Da musst Du schon in den teuto oder ins wiehengebirge fahren.
> Da gibt es sowas.



dammer berge geht auch schon ein bischen was...ist noch etwas dichter bei


----------



## -gam- (11. Juni 2012)

Ihr habt die "Schotterpassagen" rechts und links der Huntebrücke vergessen, da gibt es doch mehrere hundert Meter abfahrt bei unglaublichen 2% Gefälle und wenn man 1 Meter neben der breiten "Forstautobahn" fährt, gibt's jede Menge verblockte Waldpassagen...

Diese Downhill-Frage alle paar Monate wird nicht kreativer, oder?


----------



## Geestraider (11. Juni 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> Ihr habt die "Schotterpassagen" rechts und links der Huntebrücke vergessen...



Wuhuuu... 
Yeah, und die vielen Autobahnbrücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crack_MC (11. Juni 2012)

Seiffen schrieb:


> ja, richtig, so ein bescheuerter Lokalpolitiker hat das Verbot mal mit der Gefährlichkeit der steilen Hänge begründet. Da die Hänge für das MTB eindeutig nicht zu steil sind, hat das Verbot also seine Berechtigung verloren - oder?


 
stimmt ...und mann kann da mit den Fußgängern und Walkern auch ganz gut klar kommen...es stört sich ja auch niemand an den Jugendlichen,die da mal eben ihre Wasserpfeife mit "illegalen Substanzen" testen...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (11. Juni 2012)

So, es ist Zeit für einen Themenwechsel...

Es gibt einen netten Kinofilm zum Thema Radsport 
am 25.06.2012 im Casablanca.
Und das alles kurz vor der Tour de France.
Ein Film nicht nur für Rennradler...

The Road Uphill

Hier ein paar Infos zum Film......   Info ....                Info

Die Vorstellung wird den üblichen Eintrittspreis kosten.
Nähere Informationen folgen...


----------



## OldenBiker (12. Juni 2012)

Nochmal was zum Downhill: im Sandkamp hat die GSG 2 Häuserblocks abgerissen. Die Schuttberge sind noch da. Kann man auch nicht ein paar Tiefenmeter machen.
Aber denn muss auch Schluss mit Downhill sein.


----------



## bergwerken (12. Juni 2012)

Die Mittwochsfrage !

Sitzen alle vor der Glotze oder vielleicht ein Frühstart ?


----------



## freelancer3 (13. Juni 2012)

also ich habe vor um 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl zu sein.


----------



## boing (13. Juni 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Es gibt einen netten Kinofilm zum Thema Radsport am 25.06.2012 im Casablanca.



Ist das eine normale öffentliche Vorführung, oder muss man sich vorher irgendwo dazu (an)melden?


----------



## -gam- (13. Juni 2012)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Die Mittwochsfrage !
> 
> Sitzen alle vor der Glotze oder vielleicht ein Frühstart ?



Anwesenheit um 18 Uhr geplant, allerdings Zeitlich auf 120, maximal 150 Minuten begrenztes Tourenvolumen...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (13. Juni 2012)

boing schrieb:


> Ist das eine normale öffentliche Vorführung, oder muss man sich vorher irgendwo dazu (an)melden?


Ja und nein. Der Film kommt aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen (TV-Rechte liegen bei ASO/LeTour) nicht ins Regelprogramm der Kinos. Dies ist eine öffentliche Sondervorführung. Es ist keine Anmeldung nötig.
Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## -gam- (20. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre heute familiär bedingt etwas später - wen verpasse ich denn alles? 

[Update] Schleusenfrage für Sonntag? [/Update]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelaner13 (23. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

en Kumpel von mir hat ein Rennrad zu verkaufen. Er ist seit Kauf ganze 2x mal damit gefahren und hat jetzt 150 km auf der Uhr. Es handelt sich um ein *SCHANDE* BULLS Desert Falcon 2 2012er Model. Er hat 1000 Euro VB. Wer also jemanden kennt, dessen Cousine mütterlicherseits usw. einfach bei mir melden.

Sehen uns bei Timo und bald wieder auf dem Bike

Gruß

Steve


----------



## greyscale (24. Juni 2012)

Eifelaner13 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> en Kumpel von mir hat ein Rennrad zu verkaufen. Er ist seit Kauf ganze 2x mal damit gefahren und hat jetzt 150 km auf der Uhr. Es handelt sich um ein *SCHANDE* BULLS Desert Falcon 2 2012er Model. Er hat 1000 Euro VB. Wer also jemanden kennt, dessen Cousine mütterlicherseits usw. einfach bei mir melden.
> 
> ...



Der Rahmen hat doch bestimmt auch eine Größe, oder?

g.


----------



## Eifelaner13 (24. Juni 2012)

Ja klar , is en 56er Rahmen.


----------



## greyscale (25. Juni 2012)

Eifelaner13 schrieb:


> Ja klar , is en 56er Rahmen.



Passt leider nicht.

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. Juni 2012)

So, Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund.....  

Morgen früh wollen der freelancer3 und meine Wenigkeit,
aufgrund anderer Termin am Nachmittag, 
bereits gegen 10.00 Uhr an der Schleuse starten!

Ziel ist es um 13 Uhr wieder in Oldenburg zu sein.
Also pünktlich zum Treff.....

FrühaufsteherInnen sind herzlich willkommen.
Sportlich Ambitionierte können ja ne doppelte Runde drehen... 
(Daniel )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (30. Juni 2012)

Da bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. Juni 2012)




----------



## agati (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte mich bei euch für die schöne Tour am Sonntag um 10Uhr bedanken, gleichzeitig mich aber entschuldigen daß ich so langsam war und euch den Spaß am zugigen fahren verdorben habe!

Gruß
Mariusz


----------



## See-R (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Oldenburger!! =)
Lange vesprochen und nun ist es soweit: ICH HABE ENDLICH ZEIT!  Juhu und drei mal hura ;-)

Mein Bike ist auch soweit für Race startklar und deshalb wollte ich fragen ob denn jemand morgen Lust hat ne Runde zu drehen!? Ich habe den ganze Tag zeit 
Falls keiner, dann fahre ich halt selbst ne Tour um Jadebusen  Das Wetter muss genutzt werden 

Liebe Grüße aus WHV
Richard


----------



## gardasee (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin hier neu,und würde gerne mal eine Tour mit Euch fahren!?

lg,Renate


----------



## Oldenbursche (4. Juli 2012)

gardasee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin hier neu,und würde gerne mal eine Tour mit Euch fahren!?
> 
> lg,Renate


 
Sagt Keiner was? Muss ich wohl als Außenstehender ran. Bin nur in letzter Zeit meist auf dünnen Reifen unterwegs, aber ich komm' wieder.. 

Regelmäßige Treffen sind:

Sonntags, 13 Uhr an der Schleuse, Niedersachsendamm
Mittwochs, 18 Uhr, Buhl Bikes, Lambertistraße

Und soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ist da jeder (Neuling) herzlich willkommen! 

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Geestraider (4. Juli 2012)

Oldenbursche schrieb:


> Sagt Keiner was?



ich hatte das schon gesehen, aber da ich von ganderkesee aus starte , bin ich wohl nicht der richtige ansprechpartner


----------



## gardasee (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

wow,das klingt doch schon gut!Falls ich es schaffe,bin ich nächsten Mit.dabei
Ansonsten hätte ich nächsten Montag Zeit,falls jemand radeln möchte...

lg,Renate


----------



## -gam- (7. Juli 2012)

ich melde mich mal Sonntag 13 Uhr ab Schleuse startklar. Wer noch?


----------



## OldenBiker (7. Juli 2012)

Ich hab' keine Zeit. Fahre lieber im Wiehengebirge ein paar Trails.


----------



## -gam- (7. Juli 2012)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Ich hab' keine Zeit. Fahre lieber mit irgendwem anders irgendwo anders.



Danke für die Auskunft, dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß, aber um auf die ursprüngliche Frage zurück zu kommen: fährt morgen jemand ab Schleuse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (7. Juli 2012)

Bin dieses WE nicht in DE. Somit leider nein. Allen viel Spass mit den B-Pflanzen auf den Trails ;-)


----------



## D.wolf (8. Juli 2012)

Bin auch nicht in OL. Somit also auch raus.


----------



## Jan1 (14. Juli 2012)

Moin, 
fährt morgen jemand in Sandkrug?

Lg Jan


----------



## freelancer3 (14. Juli 2012)

Jup - ich wollte morgen um 13:00 an der Schleuse vorbei schauen - bin relativ sicher das es dann gen Sandkurg geht ;-) Ausnahme es regnet dauerhaft in Strömen ...


----------



## Jan1 (14. Juli 2012)

cool, aufgrund meines Fitnisszustands würde ich mich dann gerne ab Sandkrug anschließen


----------



## Jan1 (15. Juli 2012)

etwa 13:45 in Sandkrug am Franzosenplatz?


----------



## freelancer3 (15. Juli 2012)

Franzosenplatz ist gut, so gegen 14:00.


----------



## Jan1 (15. Juli 2012)

super, ich b in da


----------



## Geestraider (15. Juli 2012)

hoffe ihr hattet besseres wetter...habe gerade 4 tage schlammschlacht im harz hinter mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. Juli 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> hoffe ihr hattet besseres wetter...habe gerade 4 tage schlammschlacht im harz hinter mit!



Moin Micha,

Hier auf Teneriffa war es eine Stauborgie auf dem Bike!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Geestraider (15. Juli 2012)

so ein zwischending wär ganz nett gewesen


----------



## ohneworte (15. Juli 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> so ein zwischending wär ganz nett gewesen



Morgen geht der Flieger zurück, vielleicht ergibt der Staub von hier und der Regen in D die Goldene Mitte...


----------



## Geestraider (16. Juli 2012)

du solltest dir überlegen da zu bleiben...gut gemeinter rat


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juli 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> du solltest dir überlegen da zu bleiben...gut gemeinter rat



Gerade wieder in HH gelandet, hätte Deinen Tipp befolgen sollen!


----------



## Geestraider (17. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Gerade wieder in HH gelandet, hätte Deinen Tipp befolgen sollen!



selber schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2012)

Heute War es aber sehr angenehm im Wald, ich weiß gar nicht was Du so hast!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (22. Juli 2012)

also die allsonntägliche Schleusenfrage:

Ich leider nicht....

Werde woanders gebraucht...


----------



## -gam- (25. Juli 2012)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. Juli 2012)

Ich leider nicht....

Werde woanders gebraucht...


----------



## OldenBiker (26. Juli 2012)

außer mir war keiner da, und das bei dem wetter.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. Juli 2012)

Urlaubszeit...??!!!!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. Juli 2012)

Moinsen,

Sonntag Morgen wollen Herr freelancer3, Frau momo2000 und meine Winzigkeit nach Bad Iburg. 
Das erste Auto ist damit voll.
Wer hat denn noch Lust dabei zu sein???
Start ist ca. 08.30 Uhr. 
Genauere Infos kommen spätestens am Samstag Nachmittag...


----------



## OldenBiker (26. Juli 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Sonntag Morgen wollen Herr freelancer3, Frau momo2000 und meine Winzigkeit nach Bad Iburg.
> Das erste Auto ist damit voll.
> ...



Ich will wohl mitkommen. Ist auch noch viel Platz im Auto bei mir, falls noch jemand mit will.
Wo trifft man sich?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. Juli 2012)

Die näheren Infos kommen noch.
Ulli ist noch im Urlaub. 
Samstag werden wir es festzurren.
Und dann wird hier ein Treffpunkt gepostet....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. Juli 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> Sonntag Morgen wollen Herr freelancer3, Frau momo2000 und meine Winzigkeit nach Bad Iburg.
> Das erste Auto ist damit voll.
> ...



*PLANÄNDERUNG:*
Aufgrund verschiedener Gründe werden Frau Momo2000, Herr freelancer3 
und meine Winzigkeit Morgen NICHT nach Bad Iburg fahren.

Stattdessen wollen Herr freelancer3 und ich gegen 11.00 Uhr an der Küstenkanalschleuse starten. 
Ziel soll dann die nette Ortschaft Dötlingen sein. 
Wer Lust auf einen Milchkaffee und ein Stück Torte im Loopshof hat, fährt einfach mit....
Am Besten eben hier Bescheid geben wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, 
denn wenn die Regenwolken noch durchziehen, 
werden wir ne halbe Stunde später starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musel (30. Juli 2012)

A Moin zusammen,
ich nutze den Beitrag hier mal.
So wie es ausschaut ist das hier und der Track in Zeven das Einzige was es hier oben an der Küste gibt.
Da ich wieder etwas Aktiver Radeln möchte suche ich natürlich etwas Anschluss.
Mal sehen wie es sich Zeit findet sich mal bei euch ein zu klinken.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. Juli 2012)

Hast du schon im Bremer Thread geschaut? Die sind auch sehr aktiv.


----------



## gardasee (1. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin wieder im Lande!
Und würde gerne mal eine Tour mit euch starten?Fährt jemand am Sonntag?

lg


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. August 2012)

gardasee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin wieder im Lande!
> Und würde gerne mal eine Tour mit euch starten?Fährt jemand am Sonntag?
> ...



Hi gardasee,

was stellst Du Dir denn so vor für nen MTB Ausflug?
Cross Country oder eher auch ein wenig technischer?
Flachland oder auch ein wenig hügeliger?

Da letzte Woche der Ausflug nach Bad Iburg ausgefallen ist,
wollen wir diesen Sonntag dorthin.... 
Wenn das Wetter dort nicht stimmt oder die Trails zu nass sind, 
werden wir hier sicher wieder eine ordentliche Runde Rtg. Sandkrug fahren.
Also konkrete und verlässliche Antworten sind von mir hier ab Samstag zu erwarten.

LG, Oldenbürger


----------



## gardasee (2. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich hätte auch lust.Wie sieht denn bei Euch die Tour aus?
lg


----------



## gardasee (2. August 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Hi gardasee,
> 
> was stellst Du Dir denn so vor für nen MTB Ausflug?
> Cross Country oder eher auch ein wenig technischer?
> ...


 
Hallo,
ein bischen hügeliger darf es schon sein..bin für alles offen.
Leider kann ich das gerade nicht so gut beurteilen,da ich noch nie mit Euch gefahren bin...

lg


----------



## Geestraider (3. August 2012)

am hügeligsten ist es bei uns am ehesten zwischen wildeshausen uns sandkrug...der oldenbürger weiß schon wo genau


----------



## Hakuna (3. August 2012)

Ich würde mich gerne ab Bremen anschließen...

Gruss Hakuna


----------



## Geestraider (3. August 2012)

hakuna meint wegen teuto...zur info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. August 2012)

Hakuna schrieb:


> Ich würde mich gerne ab Bremen anschließen...
> 
> Gruss Hakuna



Das Wetter ist nicht wirklich so gut vorhergesagt.
Wir werden wohle eher nicht zum Spielen in den Teuto fahren.
Auf den Abfahrten und Wurzeln ist es einfach zu glitschig bei Regen.

Dreckig machen kann man sich auch im Oldenburger Bereich...


----------



## Hakuna (4. August 2012)

Sooo schlecht sieht das Wetter doch gar nicht aus...8) und im Wald ist mann doch auch ein wenig geschützter... Was die Wurzel und Abfahrten betrifft bin ich da eher Schmerzfrei... Also falls ihr euch doch noch dazu durchringen solltet bin ich sofort dabei und hätte ab Bremen noch zwei Plätze zu vergeben...8)

http://www.wetter.info/wetter-deutschland/nordrhein-westfalen/wetter-ibbenbueren/tab_2/17756586

Gruss Hakuna....


----------



## gardasee (4. August 2012)

Hallo ,
ich könnte mir vorstellen mich morgen anzuschließen...wenn ich darf!?
wo trefft Ihr Euch und wo geht die Fahrt hin???


----------



## freelancer3 (4. August 2012)

Hi, bei uns ist gen Teuto (geplant war/ist Bad Iburg / z.B. u.a. Zickzack Weg) noch alles offen bzw. ungeklärt ... wegen "widriger Umstände" (Oldenbürger, so 'ne Schei...) :-( 
Klärt sich wohl während der nächsten Stunden ... ob und wann/wie/wer wir fahren ...
Wenn ..., dann ab OL ... weitere Info's folgen demnächst ....
VG Uli


----------



## gardasee (4. August 2012)

Ok...


----------



## freelancer3 (4. August 2012)

Nur zur Info , wenn es denn (bei uns) gen Bad Iburg geht .... als Vorgeschmack was wir dann dort "besuchen" wollen  ...um entsprechenden Spass zu haben 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/41972981"]Spaß am Dörenberg on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (4. August 2012)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> wegen "widriger Umstände" (Oldenbürger, so 'ne Schei...) :-(



ich bin immer noch am :kotz:
Bei mir wird es nichts...
Keine Chance....


----------



## Hakuna (4. August 2012)

Sind die Würfel schon gefallen....? Sofern sich für morgen noch jemand findet würde ich auf jeden fall fahren wollen...

@Oldenbürger... ich hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes... Gute Besserung...8)


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (4. August 2012)

Hakuna schrieb:


> @Oldenbürger... ich hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes... Gute Besserung...8)



Also mir gehts noch gut....
Aber ich arbeite gerade daran, dass es mir Morgen schlecht geht.....


----------



## Hakuna (4. August 2012)

Laßt mich nicht Hängen....8(


----------



## gardasee (4. August 2012)

also ich wäre dabei!vielleicht bin ich bei einigen Abfahrten nicht so schnell...
wo und wann ist der Treffpunkt?


----------



## freelancer3 (5. August 2012)

Was/Wann/Wie/Wo ist vertagt auf morgen bzw. heute früh (ca.08:00) ... falls wir fahren steht als Einziges der Startpunkt fest .... Bad Iburg - Startpunkt CTF Teutotour = Parkplatz Kurpark.
gute Nacht


----------



## gardasee (5. August 2012)

ich glaube dann bin ich morgen nicht dabei...das ist mir zu unsicher..


----------



## gardasee (5. August 2012)

Guten Morgen,
wie ist der Plan..?


----------



## D.wolf (5. August 2012)

Gute Frage!!!! Was wird denn jetzt?
Mein Bike ist bereits zerlegt und liegt im Auto!!!!


----------



## gardasee (5. August 2012)

meins noch nicht..aber das geht schnell.Ansonsten schlaf ich noch ne Stunde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hakuna (5. August 2012)

Guten Morgen.... ich bin auch am Start... und warte auf Info...8)


----------



## freelancer3 (5. August 2012)

Guten morgen,
ja wir fahren  ... ein Sitz- und Bike Platz (Bike auf Trailer) ab OL wäre noch frei ... Geplannte Abfahrt kurz nach 9:00 Uhr _ab OL _(ich weiss sehr kurzfristig, aber es stehen ja alle in den Startlöchern - HiHi).
Startpunkt/Treffpunkt wäre wie angekündigt, Bad Iburg - Parkplatz Kurpark ... getrennte Anreise der einzelnen Autos... _dort ... so gegen 11:00 auf dem Bike_

Wenn jemand ab OL zusteigen möchte bitte PN an mich (mit Telefonnummer) ... möglicher Treffpunkt wäre Pferdemarkt _oder nach Absprache ..._

VG Uli


----------



## Hakuna (5. August 2012)

Das hört sich doch Gut an... hast du eventuell eine Adresse für den Treffpunkt...?


----------



## gardasee (5. August 2012)

Hallo Ulli,
wäre der Platz noch frei?Dann würde ich gerne mithahren.


----------



## freelancer3 (5. August 2012)

Hakuna schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch Gut an... hast du eventuell eine Adresse für den Treffpunkt...?


 
Parkplatz am Kurpark. Phillip-Sigismund-Allee


----------



## freelancer3 (5. August 2012)

gardasee schrieb:


> Hallo Ulli,
> wäre der Platz noch frei?Dann würde ich gerne mithahren.


 
Jup - ist noch frei. Schick mir bitte Deine Mobilnummer bei PN. Passt der Treffpunkt Pferdemarkt?


----------



## Hakuna (5. August 2012)

Danke... Dann sehen wir uns vor ort... 8)


----------



## Hakuna (5. August 2012)

Das war eine schöne Tour heute... Danke und bis zum nächsten mal...8)


----------



## freelancer3 (5. August 2012)

Na, wieviele schlafen denn schon gut nach unserem heutigen "Ausflug"?  Ich denke mal, das Sofa ist heute unser aller bester Freund  ... spätestens nach dem Dinner/Abendbrot ...  
Wiederholung gewünscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (6. August 2012)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Alles ist wieder gut. 
Die nächste Tour kann kommen.... 

Schade für Euch alle, ich verfüge wieder über fahrbare Untersätze....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (6. August 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Alles ist wieder gut.
> Die nächste Tour kann kommen....
> ...



????


----------



## gardasee (6. August 2012)

mir hat die Tour auch sehr gefallen-gerne wieder!!!
und danach das Sofa )


----------



## freelancer3 (8. August 2012)

Wer macht sich denn heute mit "schmutzig"? Sprich ist um 18:00 bei Buhl zum all-mittwöchlichen MTB Treff/Ausritt? Wetteraussichten ... von oben soll es trocken bleiben ...


----------



## greyscale (8. August 2012)

Evtl. bin ich dabei, falls das Geländegeraffel einfach so anspringt...

g.


----------



## gardasee (8. August 2012)

ohh,das schaffe ich nun nicht mehr...schade eigentlich.Aber  in 3 Wochen bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (8. August 2012)

gardasee schrieb:


> ohh,das schaffe ich nun nicht mehr...schade eigentlich.Aber  in 3 Wochen bin ich dabei!


Na, das hört sich ja nach Urlaub an ... viel Spass und Erholung dabei ...


----------



## Hakuna (9. August 2012)

moin... was liegt am WE an....?

Gruss Timo


----------



## bergwerken (11. August 2012)

morgen schleuse ??


----------



## -gam- (11. August 2012)

Morgen 14:30 MTB CC Olympia schauen...


----------



## bergwerken (11. August 2012)

dann passt doch 11.00 uhr mit den jungs ab fietsendeele !


----------



## Hakuna (12. August 2012)

moin... ist das noch aktuell das sich an der Schleuse um 13 uhr getroffen wird...? 

Eine info wäre Klasse...

Gruss Hakuna....


----------



## agati (12. August 2012)

11.00 oder 13.00Uhr an der Schleuse??

Gruß
Mariusz


----------



## bergwerken (12. August 2012)

13.00 Uhr ist richtig.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. August 2012)

Uli und ich sind heute nicht dabei. 
Wir sind schon unterwegs in die Berge. 
Heute mal auf dem Dackelschneider.


----------



## agati (12. August 2012)

Hallo Jürgen, Hallo Timo,

danke für die schöne Tour!

Gruß
Mariusz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juergendiekmann (13. August 2012)

bergwerken schrieb:


> 13.00 Uhr ist richtig.



wo war bergwerken gestern?


----------



## bergwerken (13. August 2012)

juergendiekmann schrieb:


> wo war bergwerken gestern?


 
Hallo Jürgen,

lange nichts von Dir gehört und gesehen.

Ich hatte gestern Nachmittag Familientag, deshalb Alleintour ab 
10.30 Uhr.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. August 2012)

So.......Morgen ist Mittwoch Abend......

Wer hat denn Lust auf eine dreckig machende Tour durch das 
Gelände rund um Oldenburg?
Und anschließend noch auf ein Kaltgetränk in den Schwan?

Normalerweise müsste es Morgen Abend bei mir zeitlich klappen.

Treffpunkt Morgen, 18.00 Uhr, Buhl-Bikes
Lambertistraße 39


----------



## bergwerken (14. August 2012)

Da geht doch was  

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. August 2012)

Schöne Runde Junx....

Danke an den Spender des Kaltgetränk.


----------



## Hakuna (16. August 2012)

Moin... Am Sonntag ist eine Ausflug in den Teuto geplant... und ich habe noch zwei sitzplätze inkl. biketransport zu vergeben... 

Gruss Timo


----------



## agati (16. August 2012)

Hallo Timo,
was ist am Sonntag geplant, CC oder mehr technisch schwierigen Abfahrten?
Wäre das überhaupt was für mich? Du weißt, ich will nur ein bisschen Spaß haben und mich nicht gleich umbringen!

Gruß Mariusz


----------



## Hakuna (17. August 2012)

Moin Marius.... Geplant ist CC also alles hardtail tauglich und fahrbar....8) 

Gruss Timo


----------



## benclimb (22. August 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich bin im September 2 Wochen beruflich in der Gegend um Visbeck-Langförden.
Lohnt es sich da das MTB mitzunehmen. Ich habe gehört, bei Wildeshausen gibt es ein paar Trails, das wären ca. 12 km von Visbeck. 
vielleicht hat ja jemand noch eine Empfehlung, gerne auch per PN.
Gruß benclimb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (22. August 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> ich bin im September 2 Wochen beruflich in der Gegend um Visbeck-Langförden.
> Lohnt es sich da das MTB mitzunehmen. Ich habe gehört, bei Wildeshausen gibt es ein paar Trails, das wären ca. 12 km von Visbeck.
> vielleicht hat ja jemand noch eine Empfehlung, gerne auch per PN.
> Gruß benclimb



richtung dötlingen lohnt zur zeit fast mehr, der huntepadd ist krautfrei, während um wildeshausen sehr viel zugewachsen ist. das wären von visbek sicher so um die 20km! wenn du noch 10 drauf packst kannste aber fast besser nach süden richtung steinfeld fahren und dich in den dammer bergen austoben


----------



## benclimb (23. August 2012)

Ich kenne alles noch nicht. Entspricht der Huntepadd für MTB dem hier:http://www.us-doetlingen.de/huntepadd/doetlingen_huntepadd.phphttp://www.us-doetlingen.de/huntepadd/doetlingen_huntepadd.php?
Die Dammer Berge sind leider schon 35km von Visbeck (da haben wir Quartier) weg, da müsste man das Bike halt ins Auto packen für die Anreise. Auf Youtube sieht's aber wirklich lohnend aus (Danke für den Tipp!)!
Sind die Single Trails dort leicht zu finden und von wo startet man am besten? Stress mit den Jagdpächtern hat man dort hoffentlich nicht mehr als anderswo...

Gruß benclimb
http://www.us-doetlingen.de/huntepadd/doetlingen_huntepadd.php


----------



## OldenBiker (23. August 2012)

Kleiner Tip: einfach drauflosfahren. Trails findet man immer und macht dann am meisten Spass. 

Was sich auch auf jeden Fall lohnt, ist das Wiehengebirge. Viele anspruchsvolle Singletrails. Ist allerdings 'ne gute Autostunde entfernt.


----------



## ciconia (23. August 2012)

In der Ecke Aue - Autobahn - Straße nach Ahlhorn gibt es nen paar schöne Strecken, in 2 Wochen kann man die auch locker selbst finden ;-)


----------



## benclimb (23. August 2012)

Ok, werde ich tun. Vielleicht kann man sich ja auch mal treffen, ich arbeite vom 12.9.-25.9. dort (Nachtschicht) und hätte tagsüber Zeit.
Das Wiehengebirge kenne ich MTB-technisch bisher nur von unserer Kammtour von Osnabrück nach Hannover (Wittekindsweg mit Verlängerung).
Es ist natürlich wie überall, um die Trails zu finden, muss man sich den Locals anschließen und GPS-Tracks werden nicht angeboten ;-) Aber eigentlich macht es ja auch mehr Spass, gemeinsam zu fahren!
Nochmal zum Wiehengebirge, welche "Gegend" mit anspruchsvollen Single-Trails kannst Du denn dort empfehlen. Das ist von mir zu Hause (NI) ungefähr genauso weit weg wie der Deister.


----------



## Deleted55821 (23. August 2012)

Moin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benclimb (23. August 2012)

ciconia schrieb:


> In der Ecke Aue - Autobahn - Straße nach Ahlhorn gibt es nen paar schöne Strecken, in 2 Wochen kann man die auch locker selbst finden ;-)


 Danke!


----------



## OldenBiker (23. August 2012)

@benclimb:
Empfehlen kann ich vom KW-Denkmal Richtung Jugendherberge. Dort sind neben dem Wittekindsweg genügend Trails. Nur sind die schwer zu erkennen.

Ich fahre am Sonntag eh wieder dahin. Wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast, können wir uns auf dem Parkplatz am KW-Denkmal gegen 11:00 Uhr treffen. 

Und keine Sorge wegen Tempo. Ich fahre ohne Federung. Tempobolzen ist nicht ganz so mein Ding. Hauptsache Spass. Meine Tour hat grobe 30km Länge (Trails hin und zurück), Fahrzeit 3-5 Stunden.


----------



## Seiffen (23. August 2012)

Zwichen Bramsche und Engter und Ewinghausen sowie westlich von Bramsche gibt es einiges zu fahren. Such mal unter WADENKNEIFER.


----------



## benclimb (24. August 2012)

Nochmals Danke für die Tipps!
@Oldenbiker: Ich bin gerade im Aussendienst im Emsland und muss leider am WE arbeiten. Aber generell Könnte man sich schon dort mal treffen. Ich melde mich, sobald ich mal wieder ein freies Wochenende zu Hause habe...


----------



## Deleted55821 (24. August 2012)

Hoffe Mittwoch gibt´s wieder mehr Beteiligung...


----------



## gardasee (25. August 2012)

Hallo,
bin wieder im Lande!Fahrt Ihr morgen eine Tour?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. August 2012)

Die Aussichten für Morgen sind nicht gerade sehr sonnig.
Ulli und ich überlegen Morgen kurzfristig, ob und wann wir fahren wollen.
Lust hätten wir aber schon, mit Stollenreifen, das heimische Revier zu inspizieren.

Also ab Morgen Früh gibt es hier neue Informationen.
Interessierte Mitfahrer sollten sich darauf einstellen,
dass es auch schon vormittags losgehen könnte.

Wir melden uns....


----------



## freelancer3 (25. August 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ... dass es auch schon vormittags losgehen könnte....


... vielleicht auch schon gegen 10:00   je nach Wetter 
... also früh ins Bett ...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. August 2012)

also unbedingt vor Mitternacht!

Brennt die Kohle schon?


----------



## freelancer3 (25. August 2012)

mitten drin ... beim mümmeln ... gut heisssssss, die Kohle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. August 2012)

na dann verbrenn Dir mal nicht die Pfoten....  ähm Hände....

Guten Appetit...

Nach dem Essen geht es aber ab ins Bett!
Du musst ja Morgen fit sein!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. August 2012)

ich glaube, wenn wir weiter so viel Blödsinn schreiben,
dann ist das Internet bald voll....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. August 2012)

*Guten Morgähn Oldenburg!!!*


Aufgrund der schlechten Wettervorhersagen für den Nachmittag,
wollen ein paar MTBler schon gegen 10.00 Uhr ab der Küstenkanalschleuse starten.
Wer hat noch Lust und Zeit?

LG Oldenbürger


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. August 2012)

comete schrieb:


> Hoffe Mittwoch gibt´s wieder mehr Beteiligung...



Du bist heute aber zu früh gestartet.
Wir waren um kurz nach 18.00 Uhr da...

Die Reise ging heute in Rtg. Westen.
Da alles frisch gemäht war, gab es überhaupt keine Probleme und Beschwerden wegen der Brennesseln und Brombeeren.


----------



## greyscale (30. August 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Du bist heute aber zu früh gestartet.
> Wir waren um kurz nach 18.00 Uhr da...
> [...]



Ich werde mich ab nächster Woche auch wieder mittwochs mit einreihen.

Wann ist denn jetzt die offizielle (also die gerichtsfeste, quasi) Startzeit? 

Ich habe wenig Lust, mein knappes Zeitkontingent halbstundenweise bei Timo vor der Tür zu verpütschern.

g.


----------



## Kalles (31. August 2012)

Hallo

Das Wetter soll morgen wieder top sein, laut Agrarwetter de.
Wenn ihr bock habt,
wir fahren wie immer um 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Sonntag ist das Genius 650b auf der Teutotour zu sehen.

Gruß Kalles


----------



## Hakuna (1. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen...

ich fahre morgen wieder in den Teuto und habe noch zwei plätze frei inkl. bikes....

losfahren wollte ich hier so zwischen 10 und 11 bin da aber flexibel...

bei interesse meldet euch per PN... 

Gruss Hakuna....


----------



## freelancer3 (1. September 2012)

Hakuna schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> ich fahre morgen wieder in den Teuto und habe noch zwei plätze frei inkl. bikes....
> 
> ...


Hallo Timo
Denk dran ... morgen ist in Bad Iburg die TeutoTour http://www.teutotour.de/
VG Uli 
p.s. ich selbst kann morgen nicht dabei sein ...


----------



## Hakuna (1. September 2012)

Danke für die Info...8)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. September 2012)

Ich bin für heute auch raus.
Darf beim Kuchen essen helfen... 




Wünsche allen einen angenehmen Sonntag!


----------



## -gam- (5. September 2012)

Ich schaue gen sechse mal beim Timo rum... noch wer?


----------



## greyscale (5. September 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> Ich schaue gen sechse mal beim Timo rum... noch wer?



Bin vermutlich 18:00 *s. t.* vor Ort.

g.


----------



## greyscale (5. September 2012)

Verdammt, schaffe es doch nicht...

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. September 2012)

Ich auch nicht...


----------



## -gam- (9. September 2012)

heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. September 2012)

Nö. Schlafen muss...


----------



## greyscale (9. September 2012)

Bei mir sieht's gut aus...

g.


----------



## greyscale (9. September 2012)

greyscale schrieb:


> Bei mir sieht's gut aus...
> 
> g.


Unfassbar, keiner da an der schleuse. Denn fahr ich mal nach hause und hole mir ein anständiges Fahrrad...

g.


----------



## -gam- (9. September 2012)

Ich hab spontan Freunde in Fidifehn besucht und vergessen, mich abzumelden, sorry.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. September 2012)

greyscale schrieb:


> Unfassbar, keiner da an der schleuse. Denn fahr ich mal nach hause und hole mir ein anständiges Fahrrad...
> 
> g.



ich hatte mich abgemeldet....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. September 2012)

So, denkt dran..... nächsten Sonntag:

Wadenkneifer in Engter....

Informationen zur Veranstaltung

Dort sind auch die angebotenen Strecken fürs Navi.

Letztes Jahr ein Hammerevent und eine geile Gruppenleistung!
Wer will denn alles mit?


----------



## -gam- (9. September 2012)

Hm, wollte eigentlich nach Bad-Salzdetfurth, aber scheint sich iwie erledigt zu haben, daher noch k.A. - da es sich um den offiziellen Saisonausklang handelt und man laut Henning ja sowieso Marathons als CTF mit Zeinahme sehen kann und die Strecke einfach schön ist, hier noch einmal der Hinweis auf den:

http://www.langenberg-marathon.de/

Der am 07. Oktober über 44 KM und 1100 HM durch das schöne Sauerland führt. Daniel, Svenja, Hendrik und ich sind auf jeden Fall da und wir würden uns freuen, wenn auch DU die Saison in Wiemeringshausen mit uns ausklingen lässt.


----------



## greyscale (9. September 2012)

greyscale schrieb:


> Unfassbar, keiner da an der schleuse. Denn fahr ich mal nach hause und hole mir ein anständiges Fahrrad...
> 
> g.



Habe denn heute mit dem "unanständigen" Rad 70 Kilometer runtergerissen.

Mein Resümee mal wieder: Das Kwerrad ist die Königin unter den Fahrrädern 

g.


----------



## gardasee (10. September 2012)

Hallo,

wer fährt am Mit? evtl.bin ich dabei!


----------



## greyscale (12. September 2012)

gardasee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer fährt am Mit? evtl.bin ich dabei!



Ja, wer denn?

Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus...

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -gam- (12. September 2012)

ja? hier regnet es...


----------



## bergwerken (12. September 2012)

Momentan gehts, ich werd wohl da sein ! 
------------------------------------------------
_Das Reh springt hoch das Reh springt weit das kann es auch es hat ja Zeit _


----------



## freelancer3 (13. September 2012)

gardasee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer fährt am Mit? evtl.bin ich dabei!



Sofern es meiner Schulter halbwegs gut geht fahre ich nach Engter zum Wadenkneifer ...


----------



## benclimb (14. September 2012)

ciconia schrieb:


> In der Ecke Aue - Autobahn - Straße nach Ahlhorn gibt es nen paar schöne Strecken, in 2 Wochen kann man die auch locker selbst finden ;-)


Die Ecke habe ich mir mal in den letzten 2 Tagen MTB-technisch mal angesehen. Da braucht man aber echt kein Fully . Vielleicht sind aber auch die Trails doch nicht so leicht zu finden weil zugewachsen. Na jedenfalls gibt es dort stellenweise wohl auch Konfliktpotential zwischen Quad-/Motorcrossfahrern und Jägern....
Morgen/Übermorgen will ich dann mal in die Dammer Berge. Auch hier sollte man wissen, wo es langgeht... http://www.ov-online.de/damme/item/streit-um-mountainbiking-beendet. Gib's die dort erwähnte Karte irgendwo zum Ansehen?
Gruß Ben


----------



## Geestraider (14. September 2012)

benclimb schrieb:


> Gib's die dort erwähnte Karte irgendwo zum Ansehen?



von einer karte weiß ich erstmal nix. aber einen tip hätte ich 
du fährst die straße von steinfeld nach damme übern berg, dann ist kurz vor damme rechts ein wandererparkplatz, da stand ich mal. rechts sind ein paar nette trails zum bergsee rüber, ganz nett zum warmfahren und anschliessend über die strasse, da gibts dann richtig schöne anfahrten und knackige anstiege...immer schön rauf und runter


----------



## -gam- (14. September 2012)

Wie ist denn der Stand der Fahrgemeinschaften zum Engter Wadenkneifer aktuell so? [edit: hab ich doch grad wirklich: "wie issen", geschrieben]


----------



## gardasee (14. September 2012)

Hallo,
da würde ich mitkommen!
Falls Du fährst,hast Du evtl noch einen Platz im Auto frei  für mich?
lg


----------



## gardasee (14. September 2012)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Sofern es meiner Schulter halbwegs gut geht fahre ich nach Engter zum Wadenkneifer ...


super,
ich werde auch dabei sein.
Falls Du fährst ,könntest Du mich evtl.mitnehmen?
lg


----------



## freelancer3 (14. September 2012)

gardasee schrieb:


> super,
> ich werde auch dabei sein.
> Falls Du fährst ,könntest Du mich evtl.mitnehmen?
> lg


 
Jup - das Auto ist jetzt voll;-) Lüder, Du und meinereiner ... 
p.s. Stand heute werde ich fahren ... final bestätigt wird morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benclimb (14. September 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> von einer karte weiß ich erstmal nix. aber einen tip hätte ich
> du fährst die straße von steinfeld nach damme übern berg, dann ist kurz vor damme rechts ein wandererparkplatz, da stand ich mal. rechts sind ein paar nette trails zum bergsee rüber, ganz nett zum warmfahren und anschliessend über die strasse, da gibts dann richtig schöne anfahrten und knackige anstiege...immer schön rauf und runter


Danke, das probier ich Morgen gleich mal aus!


----------



## bergwerken (15. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich fahre selbst nach Engter und kann noch zwei Leute mitnehmen.

Bitte rechtzeitig melden.

Treffpunkt: Westkreuz unter der BAB bzw. OBI Parkplatz oder nach Absprache.

7.45 Uhr dürfte wohl reichen, Start ist ab 10.00

Bis Morgen !

Thomas


----------



## bergwerken (16. September 2012)

Moin zusammen,

wenn keiner mitfahren will schließe ich jetzt das Angebot.

Bis nachher ?!

Thomas


----------



## bergwerken (16. September 2012)

Hallo,

dank Maren und Hennig bin gut zuhause angekommen.

Danke auch noch mal an alle anderen auch die unbekannten Helfer.

Die angeschwollenen Schultermuskulatur sieht inzwischen aus wie der Body von Arnie ist aber schon ein bisschen einseitig das Ganze.

Euch noch mal vielen Dank und dann hoffentlich auf bald wieder im Gelände.

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (16. September 2012)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dank Maren und Hennig bin gut zuhause angekommen.
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## -gam- (16. September 2012)

Hey Thomas, 

auch von mir gute Besserung für die Blessuren, hoffentlich sehen wir dich bald wieder oben auf.

An alle andern: war nett euch mal wieder alle gehäuft zu sehen  hoffentlich hattet ihr alle soviel spaß, wie wir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gardasee (17. September 2012)

Hallo Thomas,

von mir auch gute Besserung!


----------



## -gam- (19. September 2012)

Wer fährt denn heute? Thomas, so vermute ich mal, wird ausfallen...


----------



## benclimb (19. September 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> von einer karte weiß ich erstmal nix. aber einen tip hätte ich
> du fährst die straße von steinfeld nach damme übern berg, dann ist kurz vor damme rechts ein wandererparkplatz, da stand ich mal. rechts sind ein paar nette trails zum bergsee rüber, ganz nett zum warmfahren und anschliessend über die strasse, da gibts dann richtig schöne anfahrten und knackige anstiege...immer schön rauf und runter


Hallo Oldenburger,
nochmals Danke für die Tipps mit den Dammer Bergen! Habe hoffentlich so ziemlich alles gefunden . Ich war jetzt mehrfach dort und kam jedes Mal auf so 1000-1500 HM in 2-3 Stunden! Potential für mehr ist ja dort auch noch vorhanden !
Gruss Ben


----------



## Geestraider (19. September 2012)

gut, dann weiß ich ja von wem ich mir tips holen kann


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (27. September 2012)

*Biker-Treffen auf dem Kramermarkt 2012*

Treffpunkt: Orgel an der Messestraße (siehe Bild)
Zeit: Samstag, 06.10.2012; 19.00 Uhr

Wer zu einem gemütlichen Bikertreffen kommen möchte,
sollte sich rechtzeitig einfinden, um einen gemütlichen Kramermarktgang zu machen.

Wer sich später dazu gesellen möchte sollte sich melden,
dann kann per Handy ein späterer Treffpunkt ausgemacht werden.

Ich denke es ist mal wieder eine gute Möglichkeit für einen netten Plausch.
Wer dabei sein möchte, sollte sich eben hier melden, dann haben wir einen Überblick....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. September 2012)

*Wintersaison ist Stammtischzeit!*

Startend ab 02. November gibt's auch dieses Jahr einen Stammtisch 
an jedem ersten Freitag im Monat, jeweils ab 20:00 Uhr.

Also am

02. November 2012
07. Dezember 2012
04. Januar 2013
01. Februar 2013
01. März 2013

Die Örtlichkeit gebe ich noch rechtzeitig bekannt. 
Ich würde gerne mal wechselnde Örtlichkeiten als Treffpunkt anbieten.

LG Oldenbürger


----------



## Geestraider (28. September 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> *Wintersaison ist Stammtischzeit!*



vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch mal


----------



## -gam- (30. September 2012)

Heute jemand dabei? Ich steige jetzt noch 90 Minuten auf den Renner und bin dann 13 Uhr an der Schleuse...


----------



## Geestraider (14. Oktober 2012)

Habe gestern mal die Trails zwischen Wildeshausen und Dötlingen inspiziert!
Krautzeugmässig ist alles frei, allerdings wäre ne Motorsäge im Trikottaschenformat nicht schlecht


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Oktober 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> ... allerdings wäre ne Motorsäge im Trikottaschenformat nicht schlecht



....ich habe keine....
Da musst Du dann wohl wieder mit der Nagelschere ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (14. Oktober 2012)

Eine Nagelschere wird da nicht reichen...eventuell 5 kräftige Helfer zum schleppen, ansonsten hilft nur die Säge


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Oktober 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Eine Nagelschere wird da nicht reichen...eventuell 5 kräftige Helfer zum schleppen, ansonsten hilft nur die Säge



man da bin ich aber froh, dass Du kräftige Helfer brauchst.
Ich selbst bin ja viel zu schwach....


----------



## Geestraider (14. Oktober 2012)

Kein Problem...die Bäume sind lang genug, da ist auch für dich noch Platz zum anpacken


----------



## greyscale (28. Oktober 2012)

Ist heute jemand an der Schleuse?

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. Oktober 2012)

so ist der Plan...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. Oktober 2012)

Der erste Stammtisch in dieser Winterpause findet im Patio statt.

       

Treffpunkt ist um 20.00 Uhr in der Bahnhofstraße 11.

     

Anmeldungen gerne an mich oder hier auf der Seite.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (30. Oktober 2012)

Habe leider keine Zeit...
Im Dezember dann. Wie hast Du Jens denn so verbeult, dass er nach Heparin bettelt?
Klingt lustig! Wie sieht es mit Wingst aus?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. Oktober 2012)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Wie hast Du Jens denn so verbeult, dass er nach Heparin bettelt?



Er hatte sein Pferd lange nicht aus dem Stall geholt.
Der Gaul hat ihn dann einfach abgeworfen. 

Aber so schlimm war es auch nicht.... er will nur Mitleid erhaschen.

Mit der Wingst habe ich noch keinen Plan...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (30. Oktober 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Er hatte sein Pferd lange nicht aus dem Stall geholt.
> Der Gaul hat ihn dann einfach abgeworfen.
> 
> Aber so schlimm war es auch nicht.... er will nur Mitleid erhaschen.
> ...



Ja, man muss die Zuwendung gleichmäßig unter seinen Lieben verteilen. Rächt sich sonst 

Die CTF schein ganz schön zu sein. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (4. November 2012)

Moin zusammen,

fährt heute jemand ab Schleuse ?


----------



## bergwerken (7. November 2012)

Moin,

fährt heute jemand ??


----------



## juergendiekmann (10. November 2012)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> fährt heute jemand ??



Moin bergwerken,
hab das heute erst gelesen.
Zugegeben etwas spät, aber bei mir dauert alles etwas länger.
Es wird in der Tat Zeit die Lampen wieder anzuschmeissen.
Heisst also das ich nächsten Mittwoch da sein werde, so Petrus will.
Um konkrete Zusagen bis Mittwoch Nachmittag wird gebeten, mach ich auch.

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## bergwerken (11. November 2012)

Moin, 

wer ist denn heute an der Schleuse ??


----------



## juergendiekmann (11. November 2012)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wer ist denn heute an der Schleuse ??



ich


----------



## Geestraider (11. November 2012)

ich für meinen teil werde mich gleich mal auf den weg richtung wildeshausen - dötlingen machen...vielleicht sieht man sich, ansonsten viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (11. November 2012)

Geestraider schrieb:


> vielleicht sieht man sich, ansonsten viel spaß




neeeee, heute haben wir uns leider nicht gesehen. 
Haben die Osenberge mal wieder ordentlich beackert....

Was für ein schöner Herbsttag...


----------



## Geestraider (11. November 2012)

war echt ein schöner tag! und waren genug andere MTBler unterwegs


----------



## bergwerken (14. November 2012)

Mittwoch können wir wohl streichen !?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. November 2012)

Warum sollte der Termin gestrichen werden?

Wenn Du fahren willst, dann schreibe hier doch einfach.
Dann können sich die Leute finden, die Zeit und Lust haben.

Höchstwahrscheinlich warten alle nur ab und schreiben nicht.
Alle denken, die anderen fahren nicht....
So trifft man sich natürlich nicht.

Also wie sonst auch...... zum Treffen verabreden.


----------



## bergwerken (14. November 2012)

Ganz richtig, die Leute fahren wenn sie Zeit und Lust haben !

An beidem scheínt es aber in dieser Saison (2011 waren da zum Teil bis zu 15 Leute unterwegs) zu mangeln.

Vielleicht wird's ja wieder besser.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## freelancer3 (14. November 2012)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Ganz richtig, die Leute fahren wenn sie Zeit und Lust haben !
> 
> An beidem scheínt es aber in dieser Saison (2011 waren da zum Teil bis zu 15 Leute unterwegs) zu mangeln.
> 
> ...


 
It's a pain for me ... as you already know ... I'm out of order  since 7 weeks  

But there is light @ the end of the tunel 

Ich freu mich schon auf die kommenden Night rides


----------



## -gam- (14. November 2012)

Traurig aber wahr... ich habe seit dem 19. Oktober ein neues Bike und habe es seit dem genau ein einziges Mal (danke Daniel!) geschafft, es vernünftig zu bewegen (naja, und ein halbes Mal diese Woche, doesn't really count) - ich möchte gerne bis zum Januar noch ein paar Touren mitnehmen, bevor es: "Adieu, Oldenburg", heißt...

Schaffen wir es, dass ich Oldenburg in geiler Erinnerung behalte, Mädelz?


----------



## bergwerken (15. November 2012)

Bei dem Wetter werde ich ab ca. 13.30 Uhr aufs Bike steigen.
Rastede, Ipwege usw. 
Wer Lust hat bitte melden !


----------



## juergendiekmann (18. November 2012)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter werde ich ab ca. 13.30 Uhr aufs Bike steigen.
> Rastede, Ipwege usw.
> Wer Lust hat bitte melden !



hatte heute keine Lust, dafür aber gestern bei schönstem Sonnenschein im Sandkruger forest.
Deine Karre scheint ja wieder gesund zu sein, also schrotte sie nicht gleich wieder.
Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## bergwerken (19. November 2012)

Ja Schwund ist halt immer dabei.
War schon Mittwoch ok, die "Karre". 
Na vielleicht an diesem Mittwoch.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (21. November 2012)

Night ride heute, wer ist dabei ??


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. November 2012)

schaffe ich nicht....


----------



## Eifelaner13 (23. November 2012)

Wie jedes Jahr wollen wir wieder gemeinsam mit unseren Freunden und Kunden die Weihnachtszeit einleiten. Christstollen, Glühwein und viele weitere Leckereien erwarten euch.

 Wann? 
 Am 07.12.12. ab 16:30 Uhr

 Wo?
Natürlich beim Fahrrad-Händler eures Vertrauens


Timo, Nils und ich freuen uns schon sehr auf euch


----------



## Geestraider (23. November 2012)

wenns denn auch schon die neuen 2013er bikes zu bestaunen gibt


----------



## freelancer3 (24. November 2012)

Sofern es morgen von oben weitestgehend trocken ist ... haben sich um 13:00 an der Schleuse bereits verabredet: Gardasee, Oldenbürger und meiner einer ... je nach Wetterbericht soll sogar ab 14:00 die Sonne rauskommen ... bei SSO Wind ist Sandkurg+ angesagt ... 
auf das der Wetterbericht stimmt  ... bis morgen.
VG Uli


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. November 2012)

Die Regenwolken nehmen wir mal nicht so ernst....
Das wird schon werden...


----------



## Geestraider (24. November 2012)

ich hoffe ihr habt morgen mehr glück, die nebelsuppe heute war doch recht frisch


----------



## Kalles (27. November 2012)

Von feucht war keine Spur am Samstag, glÃ¼ck gehabt, mal wieder ne tolle Runde mit euch.
Bei dem angesagten Wetter habe ich nicht mit 14 Mann gerechnet.

Morgen um 18 Uhr 45 kÃ¶nnen wir noch eine trockene Runde drehen. Ich glaube es wird die letzte dieses Jahr sein, das Wetter wird sich schon Donnerstag negativ verÃ¤ndern. 

Ich freue mich schon auf euch.

GruÃ Kalle

Ich habe noch hyper SchnÃ¤ppchen fÃ¼r euch, z.B. Epic, Stampjamper Evo, Enduro, Camber, Genius, Genius LT, HT 29er u.s.w.
Bekleidung in reichlicher Auswahl.
Beleuchtung bis 2200 Lumen von 99,95 bis 198,-â¬


----------



## freelancer3 (28. November 2012)

Kann heute leider nicht am Mittwochs (Night) Ride teilnehmen. Euch viel Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -gam- (28. November 2012)

Ich hab immer noch Seuchenalarm und fühl mich wie ausgekotzt, hadere aber noch mit der Mittwochsentscheidung. Ich habe ein sehr grobes Bild, wer raus ist - wer ist denn drin?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. November 2012)

bin auch raus...


----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> bin auch raus...



Moin Lueder,

Ist denn schon wieder Pollenflugzeit?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Lüder,
> 
> Ist denn schon wieder Pollenflugzeit?
> 
> ...



Nööööö,

daran lag es nicht...
Bin kerngesund!

Und bei Dir, alles okay???


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. November 2012)

Der zweite Stammtisch in dieser Winterpause findet im Litfass statt.
Treffpunkt ist um 20.00 Uhr in der Lindenstraße 56.
http://www.litfass-ol.de/events.htm

Anmeldungen gerne an mich.

Und vorher kann man auch mal eben bei Buhl-Bikes zur Weihnachtsfeier reinschauen... 

Weihnachtsfeier bei Buhl-Bikes auf facebook

Wünsche allen eine schöne Adventszeit!!!


----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2012)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Nööööö,
> 
> daran lag es nicht...
> Bin kerngesund!
> ...



Schön zu hören, bei mir ist auch alles in Butter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (2. Dezember 2012)

1. Advent Tour, Heute ab 13:00 Schleuse ...

*Lüder: ja *
*Uli: ja *

Wer ist noch mit dabei?

p.s.
  die Sonnenbrille darf man heute wohl getrost zu Hause lassen


----------



## bergwerken (2. Dezember 2012)

kann heute leider nicht.

Euch wünsche ich viel Spaß !

Thomas


----------



## juergendiekmann (2. Dezember 2012)

ich kann heute


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. Dezember 2012)

juergendiekmann schrieb:


> ich kann heute



aber Du meintest nicht Rad fahren, oder?


----------



## juergendiekmann (2. Dezember 2012)

doch, aber da war keiner mehr.
Bin noch euern Spuren gefolgt, aber das Fährtenlesen ist wohl doch nicht meine Stärke.
Und somit wurde es ein lonely ride through the forest


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. Dezember 2012)

dann warst Du aber sehr spät dran....
Wir haben fast 10 Minuten gewartet...


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (13. Dezember 2012)

hi!


hatte eine sache in die letzte biker-treff-ohne-helm-runde im litfaß geworfen, möchte sie nun auch hier sagen / fragen:

wer von euch hat lust, über den lamberti-markt zu gehen?
er geht noch bis einschließlich samstag, 22.12.2012.

ich könnte mir bespielsweise den kommenden sonntag, 17:30 nach der geländeausfahrt, am besten vorstellen.

aber auch die anderen verbliebenen tage des marktes, also gerne spontan morgen.

falls wir ein treffen in der woche machen wollen, würde ich als treffpunkt zwischen 18-19:00 vorschlagen, dort wo die taxen sind.

falls es einer der samstage sein soll, würde ich ebenso 17:30 sagen.

btw: mittwoch und donnerstag kann ich nicht!

wer hat wann am besten / meisten zeit? danach gehts. jetzt sagt nicht mittwoch oder donnerstag  ;-)

steht auch auf der HP der oldenburgerradsportfreunde und in deren email-verteiler!


gruss,
blackspeedbikekiller


----------



## chainsaw105 (14. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde am Sonntag gerne bei euch mitfahren. Wann genau ist Abfahrt an der Schleuse und nehmt ihr Licht mit oder seit ihr in der Regel vor der Dunkelheit wieder zurück. 

Schönen Gruß und hoffentlich bis Sonntag,
Jan


----------



## -gam- (15. Dezember 2012)

13 Uhr ist Abfahrt, Licht am Sonntag letztes Jahr nicht (da sieht man mal, wie lange ich es schon nicht geschafft habe, mitzufahren) allerdings sind wir aktuell irgendwie unorganisiert...

Ich bin übrigens für Mittwoch oder Donnerstag.


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (15. Dezember 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> 13 Uhr ist Abfahrt, Licht am Sonntag letztes Jahr nicht (da sieht man mal, wie lange ich es schon nicht geschafft habe, mitzufahren) allerdings sind wir aktuell irgendwie unorganisiert...
> 
> Ich bin übrigens für Mittwoch oder Donnerstag.



meinst du wegen weichnachtsmarkt?
falls ja, mittwoch würde nun EVTL. doch bei mir gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -gam- (15. Dezember 2012)

bspeedbikekilla schrieb:


> meinst du wegen weichnachtsmarkt?
> falls ja, mittwoch würde nun EVTL. doch bei mir gehen



Danke für den Hinweis, dann bin ich für Donnerstag.


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (16. Dezember 2012)

-gam- schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, dann bin ich für Donnerstag.



möglicherweise haben wir uns missverstanden?
denn der donnerstag ist der einzige tag, wo ich nicht kann.


----------



## -gam- (16. Dezember 2012)

bspeedbikekilla schrieb:


> möglicherweise haben wir uns missverstanden?
> denn der donnerstag ist der einzige tag, wo ich nicht kann.



Nein, wir haben uns perfekt verstanden


----------



## See-R (17. Dezember 2012)

Moin Leute!
Nach einer langen Zwangspause melde ich mich zurück =)
Und gleich die gleiche Frage wie Jan bereits gestellt hat: was geht am Sonntag ?? =)

MFG aus WHV, Richard


----------



## bergwerken (19. Dezember 2012)

Fährt heute jemand ?


----------



## freelancer3 (19. Dezember 2012)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand ?


Hatte ich eigentlich vor, doch bei mir hat sich eine Erkältung eingeschlichen ... somit leider nicht


----------



## bergwerken (19. Dezember 2012)

Gute Besserung und bis bald wieder auf dem Bike !

Thomas


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Dezember 2012)

Hi Thomas,

ich schaffe es heute auch nicht.

Und den Leuten mit der Schnüffelseuche wünsche ich eine Gute Besserung!

Lüder


----------



## Ladys-MTB (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich leite das mal von einem Mitglied der FreienRADikalen aus Hannover weiter:

Liebe Freunde des Radsports,
von gestern auf heute Nacht (20.12.2012) sind aus meinem Kellerraum die folgenden Räder gestohlen worden:

Hardtail Wheeler Pro 69 Schwarz blau mit 53 cm Rahmen

Fully Radon Slide 150 9.0 Schwarz mit blauem Hinterbau 20 Zoll 2013er Modell
Die Rahmennummern und evt. Fotos werden nachgeliefert!!

Bitte haltet die Augen auf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (24. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

Ich u. mein Teem wünschen euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.

Wir sehen uns dann Samstag wie gewohnt.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## OldenBiker (24. Dezember 2012)

Wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und viele Geschenke.


----------



## Geestraider (24. Dezember 2012)

Dem schliesse ich mich an! Frohe Weihnachten!!


----------



## See-R (24. Dezember 2012)

Dito Jungs !!


----------



## freelancer3 (26. Dezember 2012)

Weihnachtskalorien ade - oder auch Ausnutzung einer "Schön"wetter-Phase
Jetzt gleich 10:00 Schleuse  (zumindest treffen sich dort der Oldenbürger und meiner einer)


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (27. Dezember 2012)

Der dritte Stammtisch in dieser Winterpause findet im Havanna statt.
Treffpunkt ist am 04.01.2013 um 20.00 Uhr in der Donnerschweer Straße 8.
Havanna Restaurant

Anmeldungen gerne an mich oder hier im Forum.

Ich wünsche einen Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!

Lüder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo "Frühaufsteher"
ich plane für morgen früh gegen 9:00 / 9:30 eine längere Tour (75+) mit dem Crosser (um das angesagte schöne Wetter mit Sonnenschein zu nutzen )

Falls jemand so kurzfirstig Interesse/Lust/Zeit hat sich anzuschließen, bitte hier melden


----------



## MirkoR (28. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Oldenburger,

wir planen am Sonntag eine Tour wir sind schon zu viert es soll als Treffpunkt das Olantis-Schwimmbad unter der A28 sein! Von da aus kann man ne schöne Tour fahren hat einer gesagt! 

lg mirko


----------



## greyscale (29. Dezember 2012)

MirkoR schrieb:


> Hallo Oldenburger,
> 
> wir planen am Sonntag eine Tour wir sind schon zu viert es soll als Treffpunkt das Olantis-Schwimmbad unter der A28 sein! Von da aus kann man ne schöne Tour fahren hat einer gesagt!
> 
> lg mirko



Tolle Idee, lasst uns doch einfach noch mehr verschiedene Treffpunkte ausmachen. Zumal das Olantis mal gerade 100 m von der KK-Schleuse entfernt ist...

Und überhaupt - trefft ihr euch morgen den ganzen Tag?

Ich bin voraussichtlich morgen um eins an der Schleuse.

g.


----------



## MirkoR (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi g. ich bin Mirko! 

Also ich hab das nicht vorgeschlagen mit dem Olantis ich kenne mich da auch nicht aus da wir aus Emden kommen! 

Wir haben nur einen aus Zetel der ist da mal gefahren und der hat den Treffpunkt vorgeschlagen. Ich weiß auch nicht wie spät da wir noch keine Zeit ausgemacht haben weil ich sehen wollte ob noch jemand Interesse hat. 

Wir würden uns natürlich gerne einer Guppe anschließen wenn die möglichkeit besteht! Das Ziel meines Beitrags war ja Mitfahrer zu finden.

Genaue Adresse und Uhrzeit wäre dann aber schön.

lg mirko


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (29. Dezember 2012)

Bin auch um eins da. Weihnachtsgeschenk vorstellen


----------



## MirkoR (29. Dezember 2012)

Zeit: 10Uhr
Treffpunk: Marschweg 81, Oldenburg

Den anderen war 13Uhr zu spät die wollen kein Licht mitnehmen! 
Falls jemand da ist schön sonst auch gut! Zoidberg viel spaß mit dem Geschenk 

lg mirko


----------



## hihaol (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo.
Ich habe mich mal wieder - trotz offenem Schlüsselbeinbruch am 2. Tag in 2012 in Spanien - für das Bike Warm Up nach Alicante angemeldet.

http:www.go-alps.de/bike-warm-up

Ich suche noch nach einem Bike Travel Bag, z.B. von Evoc.
http://www.evocsports.com/de/bike/bike-travel-bags/bike-travel-bag.html
Modelljahr und Farbe egal.

Hat jemand einen im Keller stehen?
Kauf oder ganz eventuell auch ausleihen.
Bitte ggf. melden.

_ODER möchte gar jemand mit aus OL? Ich kann das Event echt empfehlen!!! Bin schon das dritte mal dabei. Bitte dann mal melden bei mir._

Gruß
HIHAOL


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Januar 2013)

Morgen 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse.
Das Wetter soll trocken bleiben.
Herr freelancer3 und ich werden wohl da sein...

Nur falls das jemand wissen möchte....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (5. Januar 2013)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Morgen 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse.
> Das Wetter soll trocken bleiben.
> Herr freelancer3 und ich werden wohl da sein...
> 
> Nur falls das jemand wissen möchte....



Bin so wie es jetzt aussieht auch da. Letzte Woche war ja traurig. Keine MTB-Guidos vor Ort...
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Januar 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Bin so wie es jetzt aussieht auch da. Letzte Woche war ja traurig. Keine MTB-Guidos vor Ort...
> Gruß Matthias



Weine nicht, Herr Dr. ....
Morgen sind wieder MTBler da...
Und wenn Du willst, dann vielleicht auch ein Guido!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (5. Januar 2013)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Weine nicht, Herr Dr. ....
> Morgen sind wieder MTBler da...
> Und wenn Du willst, dann vielleicht auch ein Guido!


Och, mein Grinsen war letzten Sonntag kaum kleinzubekommen.
Hatte ja mein neues Spielzeug dabei.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Januar 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Och, mein Grinsen war letzten Sonntag kaum kleinzubekommen.
> Hatte ja mein neues Spielzeug dabei.



Jaaaa, 
das wurde schon von Deinem Begleiter berichtet!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (5. Januar 2013)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Jaaaa,
> das wurde schon von Deinem Begleiter berichtet!


Ach ja, war ja wieder Tratschrunde...


----------



## See-R (5. Januar 2013)

Wenn mein Navi mich nicht im Stich lässt, dann bin ich morgen auch mit am Start 


LG Richard


----------



## s.till (6. Januar 2013)

Ich bin LEIDER heut nicht dabei, aber nächsten Sonntag auf alle Fälle und ich bringe noch weibliche verstärung mit


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (6. Januar 2013)

... ich bin raus.
Das ist mir zu eklig. War eben ne Stunde mit den Kindern draußen. Die Feuchtigkeit geht über all durch. Alles ist schmierig und dreckig.
Ich laufe gleich ein Stündchen damit die Kalorien sich nicht festsetzten aber länger raus muss ich heute nicht.
Gibt es irgend wann auch mal wieder Wetter hier in der Gegend? Von mir aus gern kalt oder auch sehr kalt aber dafür klar...
Viel Spaß!
Matthias


----------



## See-R (6. Januar 2013)

Soo, ich bin wieder Zuhause! Ja es war heute echt ein Kampf-Krampf, aber dank eurer Hilfe ging doch noch alles gut  Dafür möchte ich mich an dieser Stelle bei allen herzlich bedanken!!! 
Für die nächste Tour bin ich dann besser vorbereitet, möchte schliesslich auch was von dem Kuchen abhaben 

LG Richard


----------



## -gam- (6. Januar 2013)

Richard: schön zu lesen, dass du gut angekommen bist. Schau dir doch bei der Gelegenheit mal http://www.personal-fitness.at/fit/cms.nsf/open/f10636c7e6936a15c1256c7500805cca an


----------



## Eifelaner13 (11. Januar 2013)

Moin Leute,

Essenstipp für Samstag, den 16. Februar: Der Chefkoch empfiehlt EISBEIN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (11. Januar 2013)

Eifelaner13 schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Essenstipp für Samstag, den 16. Februar: Der Chefkoch empfiehlt EISBEIN!



Oh, fein, ich freue mich....


----------



## freelancer3 (13. Januar 2013)

Ist heute mit ähnlich hoher Anwesenheit von Cyclisten/Bikern um 13:00 an der Schleuse zu rechnen? Letzten Sonntag waren wir 9  oder war das nur 'ne "Eintagsfliege"? 

Ich selbst werde jedenfalls da sein


----------



## OldenBiker (13. Januar 2013)

Ich bin nicht dabei. Fahre ins Wiehengebirge, Spass haben.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Januar 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Gibt es irgend wann auch mal wieder Wetter hier in der Gegend? Von mir aus gern kalt oder auch sehr kalt aber dafür klar...
> 
> Matthias



Kennst Du denn Wettermacher persönlich?
Hast ja wohl nen ziemlich guten Draht!


----------



## s.till (13. Januar 2013)

Was ich so gehört habe wird es eine tolle Truppe heute.  freu mich auf später!!! Und warm einpacken!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (13. Januar 2013)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Kennst Du denn Wettermacher persönlich?
> Hast ja wohl nen ziemlich guten Draht!



So weit reichen meine Kontakte nicht. War gestern mit einer netten Gruppe schon mal los. Füße waren etwas kalt, sonst war es sehr schön!
Ma' gucken, ob ich gleich noch mal frei bekomme...
Grüße
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wasnhierlos (13. Januar 2013)

Ich werd mich heute auch mal anschliessen.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube heute wird es eng im Wald.
Wegen Überfüllung geschlossen.... 

Neeee, ich freu mich auf ne große Horde!!!


----------



## -gam- (13. Januar 2013)

Super! Ingo... dein Mitteilungsbedürfnis in Bezug auf: "ich fahre lieber woanders als mit euch"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (13. Januar 2013)

Hallo!


Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Ich glaube heute wird es eng im Wald.
> Wegen Überfüllung geschlossen....
> 
> Neeee, ich freu mich auf ne große Horde!!!



13 Uhr Schleuse schaffe ich nicht. Fahrt ihr evtl. um 14 Uhr in Sandkrug über den "Franzosenplatz"? Würde mich dann gern anschließen.
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Januar 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> 13 Uhr Schleuse schaffe ich nicht. Fahrt ihr evtl. um 14 Uhr in Sandkrug über den "Franzosenplatz"? Würde mich dann gern anschließen.
> Gruß Matthias



Wenn Du um 14 Uhr am Franzosenplatz bist, dann nehmen wir Dich mit!
Wir richten es so ein!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (13. Januar 2013)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Wenn Du um 14 Uhr am Franzosenplatz bist, dann nehmen wir Dich mit!
> Wir richten es so ein!


Das finde ich ganz schön gut!!!
Bis später. Brauche ich Licht??
Sonnenuntergang ist um 16:37.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Januar 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg schrieb:


> Das finde ich ganz schön gut!!!
> Bis später. Brauche ich Licht??
> Sonnenuntergang ist um 16:37.



Wir werden um 16.00 Uhr wieder zuhause sein.
Wenn wir nicht wieder irgendwo Bier trinken gehen, 
sollte es so reichen!

Wobei die StVZO da glaube ich eine andere Meinung hat...


----------



## freelancer3 (13. Januar 2013)

Notbeleuchtung dabei zu haben ist nie schlecht 
Ein Nightride im Gelände wird es heute nicht, nach 4 Stunden hat man wohl genug getan


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (13. Januar 2013)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Wir werden um 16.00 Uhr wieder zuhause sein.
> Wenn wir nicht wieder irgendwo Bier trinken gehen,
> sollte es so reichen!
> 
> Wobei die StVZO da glaube ich eine andere Meinung hat...



... ich führe dann mal eine annähernd StVZO konforme Beleuchtungsanlage mit. Vorbildfunktion und so


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Januar 2013)

Offizieller Aufruf an alle heutigen Teilnehmer:

RAUS hier und ab in die warmen Klamotten!

Bis gleich an der Schleuse!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (13. Januar 2013)

Viel Spaß Euch!
Werde gleich auch ins warme Futter schlüpfen und ne Runde drehen, aber obs bis Sandkrug reicht bezweifel ich


----------



## -gam- (13. Januar 2013)

Männer (und nicht nicht-Männer)! War schön mit euch, sollte das der letzte Sonntagsrun gewesen sein, wird er mir auf jeden Fall eindrucksvoll in Erinnerung bleiben - über zu wenig Tempo konnte man jedenfalls nicht klagen, und auch sonst war für jeden was dabei... 14 Starter und 2 spätere Anschlussfahrer, da kann man nur sagen: Hut ab!


----------



## OldenBiker (13. Januar 2013)

-gam- schrieb:


> Super! Ingo... von deinem Mitteilungsbedürfnis in Bezug auf: "ich fahre lieber woanders als mit euch", abgesehen hoffe ich, du hast einen schönen Tag und kannst in diesem Jahr mal wieder den Black Forrest Ultramarathon im Alleingang mit der Starrgabel rocken und das gesamte Profifeld hinter dir lassen, während deine GoPro deinen unglaublichen Lauf aufzeichnet und uns alle in Ehrfurcht erstarren lässt.



Danke für Deinen Sarkasmus. Scheinst immer noch nicht mitbekommen zu haben, das ich zum Spass fahre, egal ob Touren oder Rennen. Kannst ja mit zum Black Forest Ultra Bike kommen. Vielleicht bin ich ja besser als Du. Sind ja nur 88 km . Ach, bin ich ja eh, die meisten trainieren ja für'n Renn, ich nicht. Mit Training würde ich alle aber so was von abledern .

Und ich habe Spass gehabt. Schön Singletrails, rauf und wieder runter. Und das starr. Aber so was kennst Du ja nicht


----------



## s.till (13. Januar 2013)

Oje, das ist ja wie im Kindergarten mit euch! 
Ihr habt vergessen dass es allein um den Fahrspaß gehen soll?! Den jeder auf seine Art hat. Punkt.


----------



## -gam- (13. Januar 2013)

[[FONT="]O si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses!][/FONT][FONT="]
				[/FONT]


----------



## OldenBiker (13. Januar 2013)

Das ich im letzten Jahr nicht so oft mitgefahren bin, liegt zum einen daran, das ich selbstständig bin, zum anderen habe ich noch Anhang. Da ihr bevorzugt (jedenfalls im letzen Jahr) Richtung Dötlingen gefahren seit, bin ich schon aus dedm Grung nicht mitgekommen. Für ein bisschen Spielerei zuviel langweiliges fahren. Ist meine Meinung. Und wenn's den ein wenig nach Regen aussieht, fährt keiner.

Wenn Dir meine Kommentare nicht passen, dann ignorier sie. Außerdem hättest Du ja mitfahren können.

Das Starrfahren ist von mir kein 'neuer Heldenepos'. Ich weiss nicht, ob Du über längere Zeit starr gefahren bist. Ich weiss auch nicht, wie lange Du schon auf dem Bike sitzt.
Ich kann Dir aber garantieren, das ich Dich in beiden Fällen übertreffe.

Zu Deiner Info: ich fahre seit 23 Jahren mit dem Bike, davon gute 20 Jahre ohne Federung. Ist einfach nicht mein Ding. Mach mir das nach, dann kannste Dich über mich lustig machen. Ich hab' hin und wieder wohl mal 'ne grosse Klappe, aber dazu stehe ich.

Mein Fitnessstand ist vielleicht nicht der beste, aber Training wäre ein muss. Ich aber will Spass haben. Wenn Du trainieren willst, ist OK, hast Deine Gründe dafür. Wenn ich denn so manche Fahrer (Dich zähle ich übrigens dazu) mit mir vergleiche, die regelmässig trainieren und was dann für Fahrleitungen dabei rauskommen, bin ich besser. Mag großkotzig sein, so sehe ich das aber nun mal. 

Du würdest niemals z.B. ein 24H-Rennen ohne Trainig und Vorbereitung fahren. Ich schon. Einfach nur, weil ich Spass haben will. Und dafür brauch ich kein Training. Klar bin ich bei Rennen eher hinten platziert, während Du trainierst und eher selten auf dem Treppchen stehst. Und wenn Du meinst, das ich eine achso große Klappe habe, dann komm doch am 27.01. mit ins Wiehengebirge. Da kannste Deine Federung, Kondition und Fahrtechnik ausreizen. Aber Du wirst ja eh nicht kommen..
Außerdem weiss ich selber, das es haufenweise bessere Fahrer als mich gibt. Und Svenja hat recht. Jeder soll auf seine Art Spass haben.

Vielleicht bis zum 27.01.


----------



## MirkoR (13. Januar 2013)

Bitte streitet nicht aber gib mal in die Forensuche bitte "Wiehengebirge" ein dann siehst du selber wenn du auf Beitragssuche gehst wie oft du das hier im Thread schreibst.

lg mirko


----------



## OldenBiker (13. Januar 2013)

MirkoR schrieb:


> Bitte streitet nicht aber gib mal in die Forensuche bitte "Wiehengebirge" ein dann siehst du selber wenn du auf Beitragssuche gehst wie oft du das hier im Thread schreibst.
> 
> lg mirko



So oft nun auch wieder nicht. Außerdem könnte es ja sein, das sich doch mal jemand entscheidet mitzukommen. Bist übriges auch nie mit gewesen. Wenn Ihr kein Intersse habt, egal, fahrt Euren langweiligen Dötlingen Kram (mache ich mich grade unbeliebt?).
Und wenn einige Personen meinen, es überflüssig, zu posten das ich nicht mitkomme und woanders fahre, dann ist es genauso überflüssig, zu posten ob man kommt oder nicht.

Was Christian angeht, kann er zwar Gas geben, aber an der Fahrtechnik haperts. Aber das Gegenteil kann er mir ja am 27.01. zeigen. Und Er ist es, der die große Klappe hat, meiner Meinung nach.

Denkt was Ihr wollt und Tschüss.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Januar 2013)

Liebe Freunde des MTB Sport....

Wenn sich jemand etwas schreiben möchte, 
dann gibt es auch noch die Möglichkeit,
sich private Nachrichten zu schreiben.
Mache ich auch, wenn die anderen nicht mitlesen sollten
oder es nicht alle etwas angeht.

Nicht falsch verstehen, das soll keine Zensur sein.
Aber mir persönlich reicht es jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldenBiker (13. Januar 2013)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde des MTB Sport....
> 
> Wenn sich jemand etwas schreiben möchte,
> dann gibt es auch noch die Möglichkeit,
> ...



Geb ich Dir recht.


----------



## -gam- (13. Januar 2013)

[[FONT="]O si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses!][/FONT][FONT="]
				[/FONT]


----------



## OldenBiker (14. Januar 2013)

-gam- schrieb:


> Ingo, du schreibst nie: "Ich fahre ins Wiehengebirge, möchte irgendjemand mit?", oder gar rechtzeitig: "Wollen wir den Schleusentreff nicht ins Wiehengebirge verlegen", sondern: "Ich fahre nicht mit euch! Ich fahre ins Wiehengebirge! Spaß haben!" - da fehlt nur noch "Ätschi-Bätsch", so als Anregung für die nächsten Beiträge dieser Art.
> 
> Damit ist das Thema für mich echt mehr als ausreichend behandelt



Warum soll ich fragen, ob jemand mit will? Kommt doch keiner.
Die Einladung an Dich am 27.01. steht. Treffen um 9:00 Uhr Westkreuz. Dann kannste zeigen, was Du drauf hast.
Wer sonst noch mit will, von mir aus.


----------



## bergwerken (14. Januar 2013)

Möchte vorschlagen 20 - 50 mal Utkiek, je nach dem, was sich die Kontrahenten so zutrauen.

Sponsere gerne ein kleines Fässchen für die zahlreichen Zuschauer.

Anmeldungen und Wetten werden gerne angenommen.

Sonntag war mal super.

Gruss an Alle 

Thomas


----------



## OldenBiker (14. Januar 2013)

Ich bin an entsprechendem Datum sowieso dort. Außerdem wird auf'm Utkiek keine Fahrtechnik gefordert. 30 km im Wiehengebirge sollten reichen. 
Man kann auch auf den 23.06. verlegen. Sind nur 89 km und 2300 Hm .


----------



## -gam- (15. Januar 2013)

[[FONT="]O si tacuisses, philosophus mansisses!][/FONT][FONT="]
				[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## See-R (19. Januar 2013)

jetzt chillt mal hier! technik hier technik da, starr hier und federung da... spass hier und training da, trail hier und berge da... ist doch vollkommen wayn!!! ehrlich! biken ist biken und es bleibt auch biken, egal wie ihr das ausübt! 

ich bin kein pro oder hardcore biker, tritzdem habe ich auch spass auf meiner alten kiste... bis die krämpfe komme


----------



## -gam- (19. Januar 2013)

Apropos Spaß - wie sehen die Tendenzen denn morgen aus? Fährt jemand ab Schleuse? Ich hätte Lust, mit euch zu fahren und möchte gar nirgendwo anders sein.


----------



## freelancer3 (19. Januar 2013)

Jup, ab Schleuse ... (Ohhh, wie einfach)


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (19. Januar 2013)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Jup, ab Schleuse ... (Ohhh, wie einfach)



dito


----------



## greyscale (19. Januar 2013)

Mal schauen, ist mir wahrscheinlich zu kalt.

Springe sonst auf den Spinner

g.


----------



## bergwerken (19. Januar 2013)

Werde wieder in Sandkrug zu Euch stoßen.

Schönen Abend noch.

Thomas


----------



## See-R (19. Januar 2013)

Bin beruflich unterwegs, komme erst Ende Februar nach Hause


----------



## chainsaw105 (20. Januar 2013)

Frederick und ich sind für heute leider raus. Wir starten heute mal etwas eher durch  

Bis zur nächsten Woche!

Viel Spaß, Jan


----------



## OldenBiker (25. Januar 2013)

Meine Tour am kommenden Sonntag fällt wegen Erkältung aus. Nur für den Fall, falls tatsächlich jemand mit wollte.


----------



## See-R (26. Januar 2013)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Meine Tour am kommenden Sonntag fällt wegen Erkältung aus. Nur für den Fall, falls tatsächlich jemand mit wollte.



gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (26. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen
wollte jetzt gleich (~10:00/10:30) auf'n Crosser ... die Sonne soll auch noch rauskommen ... allerdings nur heute vormittag ...

Möchte sich jemand kurz entschlossen anschliessen?

VG Uli


----------



## greyscale (27. Januar 2013)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> wollte jetzt gleich (~10:00/10:30) auf'n Crosser ... die Sonne soll auch noch rauskommen ... allerdings nur heute vormittag ...
> 
> Möchte sich jemand kurz entschlossen anschliessen?
> ...



Angesichts des Wetters: Nö

Aber dir viel Spaß.

g.


----------



## freelancer3 (27. Januar 2013)

greyscale schrieb:


> Angesichts des Wetters: Nö
> 
> Aber dir viel Spaß.
> 
> g.



jup, den hatte ich gestern .... Heute ist es mir auch zu nass


----------



## greyscale (27. Januar 2013)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> jup, den hatte ich gestern .... Heute ist es mir auch zu nass



Du warst gestern bei minus zehn Grad mit dem Rad unterwegs? Freiwillig?

Respekt

g.


----------



## freelancer3 (27. Januar 2013)

greyscale schrieb:


> Du warst gestern bei minus zehn Grad mit dem Rad unterwegs? Freiwillig?
> 
> Respekt
> 
> g.



Jup, freiwillig 
http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/vd/nj/vdnjl98yx104/large_hunte02-40.jpg?0


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (27. Januar 2013)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Jup, freiwillig
> http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/vd/nj/vdnjl98yx104/large_hunte02-40.jpg?0



Und es war noch Zeit zum Posen?


----------



## freelancer3 (27. Januar 2013)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Und es war noch Zeit zum Posen?



Jup, auch das, wurde ja schon wärmer gegen 12:00 
Danke an den Fotografen mit seinem neuen Gefährt


----------



## freelancer3 (27. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (27. Januar 2013)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> .



Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (28. Januar 2013)

War èine neue Erfahrung, aber hat Spaß gemacht!

Gute Reise, vielleicht kannst Du ja die Seealpen unsicher machen.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. Januar 2013)

Der vierte Stammtisch in dieser Winterpause findet im Phönix statt.
Treffpunkt ist am 01.02.2013 um 20.00 Uhr in der Ehnernstraße 15.
http://www.phoenixol.de/

Anmeldungen gerne an mich oder hier auf der Seite in der Kommentarfunktion.

Es gibt sicher auch ein paar neue Informationen zur Eisbein-Tour 2013.

Lüder


----------



## bergwerken (30. Januar 2013)

Fährt heute Abend jemand ???


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. Februar 2013)

Informationen zur Eisbein-Tour findet ihr hier:

Eisbein-Tour 2013 am 16.02.2013


----------



## greyscale (5. Februar 2013)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Informationen zur Eisbein-Tour findet ihr hier:
> 
> Eisbein-Tour 2013 am 16.02.2013



Hi Oldenbürger, zumindest bei mir funktioniert dein Link nicht. Ich habe auf der Seite nochmal gesucht - vielleicht geht es hiermit:

http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de/sites/default/files/Einladung Eisbein 2013.pdf

Es wird also die Nordschleife - und damit eher Crosser-Terrain.

g.


----------



## -gam- (9. Februar 2013)

Ich würde so gerne mit, aber das wird wohl nichts :-(



Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Informationen zur Eisbein-Tour findet ihr hier:
> 
> Eisbein-Tour 2013 am 16.02.2013


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bockwurstwasser (9. Februar 2013)

Fährt morgen So. 13.00 jemand ab Schleuse?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. Februar 2013)

bockwurstwasser schrieb:


> Fährt morgen So. 13.00 jemand ab Schleuse?



Hallo bockwurstwasser,

als erstes möchte ich Dich zu Deinem originellen Namen beglückwünschen. 
Führst Du dieses edle Getränk auch in Deinen Trinkflaschen mit? 

Also ich habe mich heute schon mal mit einem weiteren recht sympathischen Fahrer verständigt, Morgen dort präsent zu sein.

Also bis denne...


----------



## bergwerken (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

dann sind wir bisher vier.

schönen Samtagabend noch

Thomas


----------



## Geestraider (10. Februar 2013)

so eine schei*e auch! top bike-wetter, neues bike am start und dann krank :kotz:
euch aber viel spaß beim rocken


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Geestraider schrieb:


> so eine schei*e auch! top bike-wetter, neues bike am start und dann krank :kotz:
> euch aber viel spaß beim rocken



Gute Besserung Michi!

Ansonsten hast Du Dir ja scheinbar einen Würfel gegönnt.


----------



## Geestraider (10. Februar 2013)

danke jens!
jupp, man könnte sagen, die würfel sind gefallen


----------



## bergwerken (17. Februar 2013)

Gruß an alle Teilnehmer und besten Dank an die Veranstalter und Helfer.

Wieder mal eine tolle Eisbeintour !!!

Beim nächsten Mal bin auch wieder zum Essen dabei.

Euch allen einen schönen Sonntag

VG
Thomas


----------



## greyscale (17. Februar 2013)

Bilder der gestrigen Eisbein-Tour 2013 unter:

http://www.oldenburgerrennradfreunde.de/?q=image/tid/99

g.


----------



## freelancer3 (23. Februar 2013)

Wer friert, ...  ähh fährt denn morgen mit ab 13:00 Schleuse?
Bestimmt der "flüssige Würstchendoseninhalt"  , oder?


----------



## bergwerken (23. Februar 2013)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Wer friert, ...  ähh fährt denn morgen mit ab 13:00 Schleuse?
> Bestimmt der "flüssige Würstchendoseninhalt"  , oder?



Der Gefrierpunkt des Doseninhaltes wird wohl maßgeblich vom Salzgehalt desselben bestimmt.

Ich habe zur persönlichen Verwendung ein Gemisch von   h 2 0 unter Zuführung von Wärme mit Zitrone und Traubenzucker geladen.

Bis Morgen 
VG
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bspeedbikekilla (23. Februar 2013)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Wer friert, ...  ähh fährt denn morgen mit ab 13:00 Schleuse?
> Bestimmt der "flüssige Würstchendoseninhalt"  , oder?



ich wollte evtl.


----------



## chainsaw105 (23. Februar 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei!

Gruß Jan

PS: Frederick wolllte auch mitkommen.


----------



## bockwurstwasser (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!
Bin gestern Nachmittag schon Gefahren, da ich heute Kinderhüten muss.
Die beiden Teufel sind seit 6:00 wach und sehr aktiv....

Es wird bestimmt sehr romantisch/weihnachtlich heute!
Viel Spass und Wärme Füße...

.....komm trink noch bisschen wurrrrstwasserrr.....


----------



## freelancer3 (24. Februar 2013)

Ich hoffe nicht, das jemand (jefraud) aufgrund des Wetters ins Zweifeln kommt ... 
Ich jedenfalls werde um 13:00 an der Schleuse sein ... (es sein denn alle sagen ab, dann kann ich mir den Weg dahin sparen )


----------



## Geestraider (24. Februar 2013)

ich hatte meinen würfel gestern schon gescheucht...die temperatur ist keine ausrede, man muß ja nicht in kurz fahren 
ich werde mich stattdessen um 13h einem heimischen kohlgericht hingeben 
euch viel spaß beim schneeschieben


----------



## s.till (24. Februar 2013)

Bin auch dabei. Daniel soweit ich weiß auch  bis gleich


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. Februar 2013)

na was wartet ihr hier noch....
los raus in die Natur.

Okay, es regnet ein wenig und es wird sicher matschig.
Ich wäre ja heute dabei, wenn ich nicht einen anderen wichtigen Termin hätte....

Also viel Spaß !


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. Februar 2013)

5. UND LETZTER STAMMTISCH IN DER WINTERSAISON (TREFFEN OHNE HELM)

Der fünfte und letzte Stammtisch in dieser Winterpause findet in der
Kulturlounge Seelig statt.
Treffpunkt ist am Freitag, 01.03.2013 um 20.00 Uhr am Schloßplatz 2.

http://www.seelig-ol.de/

Der Tisch ist auf meinen Namen reserviert. Ich kann leider nicht selber
teilnehmen. Viel Spaß mit den Cocktails....

Lüder


----------



## bockwurstwasser (3. März 2013)

Freunde! Das Wetter wird Super - wer kommt denn heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.till (3. März 2013)

ich bin dabei! wenn es schonmal annähernd nach blauem himmel aussieht muss man ja wohl aufs rad  bis später, svenja


----------



## bergwerken (3. März 2013)

bin dabei.

VG Thomas


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2013)

Geestraider schrieb:


> ich hatte meinen würfel gestern schon gescheucht...die temperatur ist keine ausrede, man muß ja nicht in kurz fahren
> ich werde mich stattdessen um 13h einem heimischen kohlgericht hingeben
> euch viel spaß beim schneeschieben



Hi Michi,

Gibt es denn bereits eine Planung bzw. Vorankündigung für den Karfreitag? So lange ist es ja nicht mehr hin!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Geestraider (4. März 2013)

hmm...die strecke ist ja bekannt. der startpunkt auch, brauchen wir nur ne startzeit 
was muß man da noch ankündigen


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2013)

Geestraider schrieb:


> hmm...die strecke ist ja bekannt. der startpunkt auch, brauchen wir nur ne startzeit
> was muß man da noch ankündigen



z.B. die Startzeit!


----------



## freelancer3 (4. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> z.B. die Startzeit!



Na, da möchte die Nord-West-Bahn vielleicht ein Wörtchen mitreden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2013)

Also ich erscheine mit dem PKW!


----------



## Geestraider (4. März 2013)

irgendwas gegen 11h wäre schon ganz ok


----------



## ohneworte (4. März 2013)

Geestraider schrieb:


> irgendwas gegen 11h wäre schon ganz ok



Langschläfer!


----------



## freelancer3 (4. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Langschläfer!



Es ist bestimmt die Abfahrtzeit in OL gemeint  also "Extrem-Langschläfer"


----------



## Zapp83 (5. März 2013)

Moin an euch Oldenburger MTB'ler.
Nachdem ich nun schon eine Zeit in der Gegend wohne lese ich hier ab und zu mal rein und frage mich noch immer: Wo fahrt denn Ihr? 
Zwar trefft Ihr euch des öfteren zum fahren, jedoch kann ich beim besten Willen kein MTB Revier in eurer Nähe ausmachen. 


Erhellt mich... 


Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Geestraider (5. März 2013)

Zapp83 schrieb:


> Erhellt mich...



also am einfachsten sage ich einfach mal an der hunte zwischen sandkrug und wildeshausen...und dann einfach suchen, kann man fast nicht verfehlen


----------



## Geestraider (5. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Langschläfer!



anständig frühstücken und verdauen!!! ich weiß, du fährst mit luft und liebe, aber ich brauche etwas happa happa vorher 
ausserdem, früh aufstehen mache ich die ganze woche, dass muß dann nicht an nem feiertag auch noch sein


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2013)

Das liegt nur am Alter, da liegt man sich so schnell wund!


----------



## boing (9. März 2013)

Zapp83 schrieb:


> Zwar trefft Ihr euch des öfteren zum fahren, jedoch kann ich beim besten Willen kein MTB Revier in eurer Nähe ausmachen.



Das mag auch daran liegen, dass hier schlicht kein MTB-Land ist... im Grunde würde ein Cyclocrosser für nahezu alles ausreichen :-(

Die einzige kleine Stelle, an der es ansatzweise interessant wird, ist in der Tat der Bereich zwischen Sandkrug und Wildeshausen. 

Ich fahre darum am Wochenende gerne in die alte Heimat nach Osnabrück, dort ist fast schon das Paradies ;-)


----------



## bergwerken (10. März 2013)

Wer ist den heute dabei ?

VG
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzel007 (10. März 2013)

Als Wieder-Oldenburger werden wir heute erscheinen. Ich muss nur noch meine Holde vom Sofa bekommen *g*


----------



## freelancer3 (10. März 2013)

ich bin heute leider nicht mit dabei. Euch viel Spass.


----------



## -gam- (16. März 2013)

Wer fährt denn Morgen so?


----------



## freelancer3 (17. März 2013)

-gam- schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn Morgen so?


Werde wohl fahren ... trotz des starken Windes ... dummerweise nur nicht in Oldenburg ..
VG aus Lyon
Uli


----------



## ritzel007 (17. März 2013)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Werde wohl fahren ... trotz des starken Windes ... dummerweise nur nicht in Oldenburg ..
> VG aus Lyon
> Uli



Guck noch mal genau nach. Das sind Steigungen und kein Wind 

Wir schaffen es um 13:00 nicht und werden uns später auf den Weg machen.


----------



## bergwerken (17. März 2013)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Werde wohl fahren ... trotz des starken Windes ... dummerweise nur nicht in Oldenburg ..
> VG aus Lyon
> Uli



Wind werden wir auch haben und vielleicht noch Schneetreiben dazu.
Steigungen leider weniger.

Viel Spass dann !

VG
Thomas


----------



## bockwurstwasser (17. März 2013)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Guck noch mal genau nach. Das sind Steigungen und kein Wind
> 
> Wir schaffen es um 13:00 nicht und werden uns später auf den Weg machen.



Ich hol euch um14.00 ab. Dann sind wir etwa um 14.20 an der Schleuse.
Kommt sonst noch jemand dazu?
Gruß Ulf


----------



## bergwerken (17. März 2013)

Gut, dann bin ich auch ab 14.15 an der Schleuse.

Meldet Euch bitte falls sich was ändert.

VG
Thomas


----------



## bockwurstwasser (24. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

scheint die Sonne nicht schön?

Wer ist denn heute dabei?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzel007 (24. März 2013)

Wir sind dabei.
H&M


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. März 2013)

Ich leider nicht.
Bin noch zu sehr geschwächt.
Ich bin noch in der Genesungsphase.
Viel Spass.


----------



## chainsaw105 (24. März 2013)

Ich schaffe es heute leider nicht. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## freelancer3 (24. März 2013)

Ich bin heute auch raus ... viel Spass


----------



## bergwerken (24. März 2013)

Ich bin dabei 

Bis gleich.

VG
Thomas


----------



## bergwerken (24. März 2013)

Tolles Wetter, gute Tour.

Euch noch einen geruhsamen Restsonntag.

Dir Ulf, einen schönen Urlaub und nicht in den Teide fallen.

VG
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.till (24. März 2013)

Habs leider nicht zur Schleuse geschafft... bin später noch unterwegs gewesen.. heiliger bimbam, nach 30 km richtung Norden war ich so K.O. wie nach einer 3000 hm Tour. Der Wind war ein harter Gegner. 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Mittwochsrunde aus? Gibt´s die noch?


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Geestraider schrieb:


> irgendwas gegen 11h wäre schon ganz ok



Moin Michi,

mach mal eine Ansage für Freitag!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bergwerken (25. März 2013)

s.till schrieb:


> Habs leider nicht zur Schleuse geschafft... bin später noch unterwegs gewesen.. heiliger bimbam, nach 30 km richtung Norden war ich so K.O. wie nach einer 3000 hm Tour. Der Wind war ein harter Gegner.
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Mittwochsrunde aus? Gibt´s die noch?



Das ist mal ne gute Frage.

Nachdem 2011 sehr viel Nightride gefahren wurde ist mir 2012 keiner bekannt.
Die Gründe ??? Bequemlichkeit, Wetterfühligkeit, Nachtblindheit oder einfach keine Zeit.

Ich hatte hier mehrmals geschrieben und bin auch einige Male umsonst zum Treffen gefahren. Habs dann aber aufgegeben und bin allein gefahren.

Also auf gehts 2013, Mittwochsrunde und Nightride. 

VG 
Thomas


----------



## Geestraider (25. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Michi,
> mach mal eine Ansage für Freitag!



ist mir zu kalt für ne große runde...lass uns die tour mal in den frühling verlegen 
habe ausserdem noch trainingsrückstand


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. März 2013)

Geestraider schrieb:


> ist mir zu kalt für ne große runde...lass uns die tour mal in den frühling verlegen
> habe ausserdem noch trainingsrückstand



Aufgrund meines Trainingszustandes nach überstandener Erkrankung kotz: und etc.) 
fühle ich mich dieses Jahr auch noch nicht fit für die lange Runde.
Von daher bin ich Karfreitag auch nicht dabei...

Aber die Tour wird dieses Jahr ja sicher noch was werden....

LG

Oldenbürger


----------



## Geestraider (25. März 2013)

mir gehts genauso...war gesundheitlich auch ne weile ausser gefecht und fange jetzt erst an zu fahren. und bei dem kalten wetter beschränkt sich das auf eher kurze runden 
daher bin ich für verschieben!


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Jungens, Ihr macht Sachen. Da muss ich mir ja glatt Gedanken um eine Alternative machen wo mir meine Frau schon einen ganzen Tag zum Biken frei gibt.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Jungens, Ihr macht Sachen. Da muss ich mir ja glatt Gedanken um eine Alternative machen wo mir meine Frau schon einen ganzen Tag zum Biken frei gibt.



sorry, bin halt ein sehr kränklicher Mensch...


----------



## Geestraider (25. März 2013)

du wirst schon eine alternative finden 
wie wärs mit skifahren


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> sorry, bin halt ein sehr kränklicher Mensch...



Och Lüder, was machen wir nur mit Dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Geestraider schrieb:


> du wirst schon eine alternative finden
> wie wärs mit skifahren



Dafür muss ich ja noch ein wenig weiter fahren. Muss mal nach einer Bikealternative schauen.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Och Lüder, was machen wir nur mit Dir?



naja, ich bin ja schon wieder auf dem Weg der Genesung.
Aber danke für die fürsorgerischen Gedanken...


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Dann müssen wir nur noch nach einem alternativen Termin Ausschau halten!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir nur noch nach einem alternativen Termin Ausschau halten!



Das Jahr ist noch soooooo jung.


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Das Jahr ist noch soooooo jung.



Genau, fast schon April und immer noch Winter.


----------



## Geestraider (25. März 2013)

aber da für freitag ja wieder schnee angesagt ist brauchste vielleicht garnicht so weit zu fahren 
wollen wir mal hoffen das der sommer genauso lange dauert


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Geestraider schrieb:


> aber da für freitag ja wieder schnee angesagt ist brauchste vielleicht garnicht so weit zu fahren
> wollen wir mal hoffen das der sommer genauso lange dauert



Ein Sommer im Herbst nützt mir nur nichts, ab August bis Ende November muss ich viel zu viel arbeiten.


----------



## Geestraider (26. März 2013)

tja, und ich fahre erst mitte september in die alpen, vorher brauche ich auch nicht in topform sein


----------



## ohneworte (26. März 2013)

Da liegt dann bestimmt schon wieder Schnee!

Ansonsten wird jetzt am Freitag die Strecke vom Wiehencross mindestens zu zweit abgefahren, ob 50 oder 75 Kilometer wird dann spontan entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (26. März 2013)

viel spaß dabei!! mal schauen ob ich ne runde drehe!


----------



## Sabo.g (27. März 2013)

Hi, ich komme aus dem hamburger Raum und werde über Ostern etwas Urlaub bei Molbergen nahe Cloppenburg machen. Mein Bike möchte ich mitnehmen. Ich habe bei Youtube gesehen, dass es ein paar kleine nette Trails bei Cloppenburg gibt. Ich hab mich schon auf die Suche nach der Strecke vom Weser-Ems-Cup -Lauf in Cloppenburg gemacht, bin aber nicht fündig geworden. Kann mir jemand von euch vielleicht weiterhelfen?

MFG Sabo


----------



## ohneworte (27. März 2013)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Hi, ich komme aus dem hamburger Raum und werde über Ostern etwas Urlaub bei Molbergen nahe Cloppenburg machen. Mein Bike möchte ich mitnehmen. Ich habe bei Youtube gesehen, dass es ein paar kleine nette Trails bei Cloppenburg gibt. Ich hab mich schon auf die Suche nach der Strecke vom Weser-Ems-Cup -Lauf in Cloppenburg gemacht, bin aber nicht fündig geworden. Kann mir jemand von euch vielleicht weiterhelfen?
> 
> MFG Sabo



Hi Sabo,

Scheibe doch mal Damdam hier im Forum an. Der wohnt in CLP und ist regelmäßig auf der Strecke unterwegs. Karfreitag werde ich mit ihm in lockerem Tempo die Wiehencross-Strecke befahren wollen. Da könntest Du von meiner Seite aus gerne mitkommen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Sabo.g (27. März 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis und für dein Angebot. Leider bin ich aber erst Ostersonntag bei euch in der Gegend. 

MFG Sabo


----------



## bergwerken (31. März 2013)

Fährt heute jemand ab Schleuse ??

VG
Thomas


----------



## freelancer3 (31. März 2013)

Ich bin leider nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (31. März 2013)

Das wird mir heute zeitlich auch zu knapp für die Schleuse. Werde ne Nordtour etwas später angehen.

Fährt jemand Morgen ??

VG
Thomas


----------



## -gam- (31. März 2013)

Sanfte Grüße aus der neuen Heimat, 

ich wollte mich mal wieder gemeldet haben, in erster Linie natürlich, damit Ingo weiß, wo er mich im Juni für den Black Forest abholen muss ;-)

Ich habe gehört, dass ihr aktuell noch viel Spaß am Schnee habt, daher dachte ich, ich spende mal Trost mit einem kleinen Foto und dem Hinweis, dass es anderswo auch nicht besser aussieht 







Habe mich also als Mountainbiker gleich mal auf einen CC Marathon verlaufen - war allerdings die Schuld des Veranstalters, und so war ich auch nicht der einzige, der dort ein Mountainbike über die Strecke strampelte...

Was macht der Sonntagsride? Ist mal wieder "die Oldenburger Mountainbikerszene vom Aussterben bedroht"? Ich habe mich hier einem anscheinend gut organisierten Verein (http://www.waterloocyclingclub.ca) angeschlossen, weil deren Trikot so super zu meinem F29 passt, bis jetzt aber die wöchentlichen Ausritte noch nicht wahrnehmen können - und muss wohl auch noch über das Oldenburger-MTB-Treff-Vermissen wegkommen, bevor ich mit neuem Elan an die Sache herangehen kann... Über regelmässige Updates, was in der alten Heimat so passiert via Forum PN, Facebook, Skype, ICQ oder Email würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Liebe Grüße aus Kitchener

Christian

P.S.: wer schon immer mal Ontario mit dem Rad erkunden wollte, melde sich einfach...


----------



## bergwerken (31. März 2013)

Hallo Chris,

schön von Dir zu hören und zu sehen.

So in etwa hatten wir auch eine Tour, inkl. komplett vereistem Schaltwerk.

Mittwochs ist immer noch mau, vielleicht wird`s  jetzt mit der Sommerzeit mal wieder besser.

Sonntags waren jetzt immerhin 3-5 Leute regelmäßig am Start. Wenns mal nicht klappt, muß man eben allein kämpfen (wie soeben auf der Nordrunde, Rastede, Ipwege usw.) Du kennst es ja.

PS: würde ich gerne, ist halt ne lange Anfahrt.

Beste Grüße nach Kitchener 

Thomas


----------



## Hobb (4. April 2013)

Traurige Nachrichten von Jens -ohneworte- 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10467207&postcount=2244


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (4. April 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> Traurige Nachrichten von Jens -ohneworte-
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10467207&postcount=2244



Das ist aber eine sehr traurige Nachricht, dass Jens Matties, 
alias "ohneworte", verstorben ist.
Ich kann es gar nicht fassen, 
dass so ein netter und humorvoller Mensch 
von uns gehen musste.

Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen,

Lüder


----------



## Geestraider (4. April 2013)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine sehr traurige Nachricht, dass Jens Matthies,
> alias "ohneworte", verstorben ist.
> Ich kann es gar nicht fassen,
> dass so ein netter und humorvoller Mensch
> ...



du nimmst mir die worte aus dem mund!


----------



## Geestraider (5. April 2013)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Aufgrund meines Trainingszustandes nach überstandener Erkrankung kotz: und etc.)
> fühle ich mich dieses Jahr auch noch nicht fit für die lange Runde.
> Von daher bin ich Karfreitag auch nicht dabei...
> 
> Aber die Tour wird dieses Jahr ja sicher noch was werden....



Ich denke wir sollten einen Termin finden und die Runde drehen! Sind wir ihm schuldig, oder wie siehst du das?


----------



## OldenBiker (5. April 2013)

-gam- schrieb:


> Sanfte Grüße aus der neuen Heimat,
> 
> ich wollte mich mal wieder gemeldet haben, in erster Linie natürlich, damit Ingo weiß, wo er mich im Juni für den Black Forest abholen muss ;-)



Viel Spass in der neuen Heimat. Zum Black Forest hätte ich Dich eh nicht abgeholt. Dir wär die Strecke zu lang ).


----------



## Hobb (5. April 2013)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sollten einen Termin finden und die Runde drehen! Sind wir ihm schuldig, oder wie siehst du das?



Ich hab auch noch 'nen Rat von Jens umzusetzen und werde das selbstverständlich auch tun.

Vielleicht darf ich bei Euch auch mitfahren, wenn's paßt?


----------



## Geestraider (5. April 2013)

natürlich darfst du! jeder ist willkommen 
wird sich schon ein termin finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (5. April 2013)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Ich denke wir sollten einen Termin finden und die Runde drehen! Sind wir ihm schuldig, oder wie siehst du das?



Ja, ich bin auch auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn es terminlich passt.


----------



## Geestraider (5. April 2013)

dann sind wir ja schon 3


----------



## bergwerken (6. April 2013)

Fährt Morgen jemand ab Schleuse ?

Ich werde wahrscheinlich wegen anderer Verpflichtungen am Nachmittag schon gegen 11.00 starten.

VG
Thomas


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (6. April 2013)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Fährt Morgen jemand ab Schleuse ?
> 
> Ich werde wahrscheinlich wegen anderer Verpflichtungen am Nachmittag schon gegen 11.00 starten.
> 
> ...



Moin Thomas,

ich plane Morgen auch zu fahren. 
13.00 Uhr ab der Schleuse.

Bis denne,

Lüder


----------



## bergwerken (7. April 2013)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Moin Thomas,
> 
> ich plane Morgen auch zu fahren.
> 13.00 Uhr ab der Schleuse.
> ...



Hallo Lüder,

heute kann ich leider nur bis 14.00, ich starte also am Vormittag.

Dir/Euch wünsche viel Spaß.

VG
Thomas


PS. Bei gutem Wetter wäre ja auch Mittwoch mal wieder ne Tour schön.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. April 2013)

*Entschuldigung für das Fernbleiben*

Aufgrund einer Familienfeier anlässlich des christlichen Festes der Konfirmation, 
kann der Lüder leider nicht an der gemeinsamen Ausfahrt auf den Stollenreifen teilnehmen.
Er bittet daher darum, sein Fehlen zu entschuldigen.

Den Übrigen und nicht Feiernden wünscht er einen prächtigen Ausflug in den Wald.

Bis bald im Wald

Lüder


----------



## Der_Burger (13. April 2013)

Moin, ein absoluter Mountainbike Neuling sucht ein wenig Anschluss 

Komme aus Wilhelmshaven, aber hier in der flachen Region hab ich bis jetzt noch keine spannenden Routen entdeckt...

Würde gerne morgen eine Tour drehen, also wenn einer Lust hat dann einfach melden. 

Gruß der Burger


----------



## bergwerken (14. April 2013)

Hallo Der Burger,

wir fahren mehr oder weniger regelmäßig, Sonntags um 13.00 Uhr ab Schleuse /Niedersachsendamm ca. 4 Stunden Richtung Sandkrug und retour.

Mittwochs ab Buhl Bikes Lambertistrasse um 18.00 Uhr ca. 2 Stunden meist OL und umzu
manchmal auch die große Runde Richtung Sandkrug.

Ich werde heute wenn sich das Wetter hält um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse sein.

VG
Thomas


----------



## bergwerken (14. April 2013)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> *Entschuldigung für das Fernbleiben*
> 
> Aufgrund einer Familienfeier anlässlich des christlichen Festes der Konfirmation,
> kann der Lüder leider nicht an der gemeinsamen Ausfahrt auf den Stollenreifen teilnehmen.
> ...



Hallo,

natürlich nur unter Protest und gegen Vorlage einer schriftlichen Entschuldigung angenommen.

Wir wünschen Dir eine schöne Feier mit all diesen schrecklich leckeren 
Kalorien.

VG
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Burger (14. April 2013)

Moin, 

das habe ich leider zu spät gelesen. Da war ich schon auf dem Weg zum Neuenburger Urwald. Da werd ich mich bestimmt das eine oder andere mal bei euch anschliessen. Mal schauen wie es Mittwoch bei mir aussieht. 

Gruß der Burger


----------



## Der_Burger (16. April 2013)

Moin, 

wie schaut es aus, fahrt ihr morgen? 
Wenn es nicht am regnen ist würde ich mitfahren...

Gruß


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (16. April 2013)

Also ich kann es nicht versprechen.
Wollen würde ich schon gerne,
weiß aber nicht, was mich Morgen so alles erwartet.

Habe heute schon mal ne Runde gedreht, da ich heute früher nach Hause konnte. War schön warm....

LG


----------



## Der_Burger (17. April 2013)

Falls einer heute fahren will, bittte bis 16:00Uhr melden...


----------



## dripdrop (20. April 2013)

Der Burger: Wenn du mal ein bisschen was rund um Zetel kennenlernen magst melde dich einfach  Ansonsten hab ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Oldenburg zur Schleuse morgen um 11:30-12:00 Uhr ab Zetel. Falls sich dein Rad kleinmachen lässt


----------



## Der_Burger (20. April 2013)

@ dripdrop: Morgen bin ich leider schon vergeben xD Um 10:00Uhr geht es zum Wiehengebirge.
Komme aber gerne darauf zurück. Letzten Sonntag habe ich mal den Neuenburger Urwald unsicher gemacht, ist nicht schlecht nur nen bißchen zu klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. April 2013)

Moinsen,

aufgrund der Birkenpollen bin ich für heute raus...

Viel Spaß im Wald!


----------



## Geestraider (28. April 2013)

gestern in dötlingen war herrlich...kaum fussvolk, habe direkt noch ne extrarunde gedreht


----------



## chainsaw105 (30. April 2013)

Hallo,

besitzt einer von euch passendes Werkzeug für ein Sram GXP Innenlager und könnte es mir leihen, dass ich mein neues Rennrad aufgebaut bekomme?  

Danke & Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. April 2013)

chainsaw105 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> besitzt einer von euch passendes Werkzeug für ein Sram GXP Innenlager und könnte es mir leihen, dass ich mein neues Rennrad aufgebaut bekomme?
> 
> ...



ich.....
leider nööööööö


----------



## bergwerken (1. Mai 2013)

Hat heute einer was im Gelände geplant ?

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## -gam- (6. Mai 2013)

Habt ihr verschlafen, dass Sonntag war?


----------



## freelancer3 (6. Mai 2013)

-gam- schrieb:


> Habt ihr verschlafen, dass Sonntag war?


Ja, ich habe den (ganzen) Sonntag verschlafen .... maßgeblich begründet durch den Vorabend  

VlG über den Teich


----------



## bergwerken (18. Mai 2013)

Fährt einer Wiehencross morgen ???  

VG
Thomas


----------



## OldenBiker (18. Mai 2013)

Komm doch mit in den Harz.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. Mai 2013)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Fährt einer Wiehencross morgen ???
> 
> VG
> Thomas



Hi Thomas,

ich leider nicht....
Aber Uli, Jens und Matthias wollen hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (18. Mai 2013)

So wie es aussieht, ist für den WiehenCross als Sammel-/Treffpunkt für die "Oldenburger", der Pendler-Parkplatz an der Autobahnausfahrt OL-Osternburg vereinbart. Zeitpunkt 8:00 Uhr. Abfahrt gegen ca. 8:15 ... Also wer mag'  dort pünktlich einfinden ... um "Fahrgemeinschaften" zu bilden ...
p.s. Das Wetter scheint laut Vorhersage perfekt zu werden ...
VG Uli


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (18. Mai 2013)

ich werde morgen 13.00 an der küstenkanalschleuse sein.
sonst noch wer, oder eher keiner wegen wiehen und auch sonst?


----------



## -gam- (20. Mai 2013)

Wie war der Wiehencross? Fahrtberichte bitte


----------



## bergwerken (20. Mai 2013)

-gam- schrieb:


> Wie war der Wiehencross? Fahrtberichte bitte



Hallo Chris

Team Oldenburg war vertreten mit:
Ulf, seiner Schwester (Besuch aus Norddeich), Uli, Matthias und Meineeiner. 

Uli und Mattias sind die 55 gefahren, wir anderen die 35km gefahren.

Von oben war es trocken aber am Boden sehr viel Schmiere, Rocket Ron war auf jeden Fall nicht das richtige Profil.
Alle, auch ich, sind gut angekommen ! Mein neuer Scott Scale Pro 29 geht mit knapp 10 Kg super am Berg.
Das Drumherum mit Essen und Trinken (Super Kuchen) war wie immer beim Wiehencross, top.


Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## freelancer3 (20. Mai 2013)

Die ersten Bilder vom diesjährigem Wiehen-Cross sind online ... werden aber wohl noch fortlaufend aktualisiert ...
http://www.wiehen-cross.de/index.php/bilder/63-bilder-vom-6-wiehen-cross-2012.html?showall=1


----------



## freelancer3 (25. Mai 2013)

Morgen 11:00 Schleuse. Bis jetzt Lüder, Thomas und meinereiner.
Soll bis ca. 15:00 Uhr trocken bleiben (Niederschlagsrisiko nur 10-15%), um die 15 Grad "warm" 

Richtung Sandkrug, Barneführerholz, etc.

Wer hat noch Lust und Zeit sich anzuschliessen? Wäre doch mal wieder schön mehrere MTBler/Crosser zusammenzukriegen ... war ja etwas flau in letzter Zeit


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. Mai 2013)

Unglaublich,
wenn man das Regenradar betrachtet, tangieren die Regenwolken lediglich den Oldenburger Bereich zumindest bis zum Nachmittag.
Danach werden wir auch wieder bewässert....
Wenn es noch ein paar Tage weiter regnet werden wir alle der Evolution unterliegen und Schwimmhäute sowie Kiemen ausbilden....

Bis gleich an der trockenen Schleuse!!!)


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. Mai 2013)

Geile Tour Junx.....

Und ein nettes Alster an der Hunte...


----------



## freelancer3 (26. Mai 2013)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> ... ein nettes Alster an der Hunte...



waren 2 (für jeden)  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. Mai 2013)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> waren 2 (für jeden)  ...



Petze...


----------



## Geestraider (26. Mai 2013)

2 alster = 1 bier...passt schon, hatte gestern deutlich mehr


----------



## freelancer3 (26. Mai 2013)

Geestraider schrieb:


> 2 alster = 1 bier...passt schon, hatte gestern deutlich mehr



... mussten ja beide noch fahren ... dann darf man nicht mehr


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (26. Mai 2013)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> ... mussten ja beide noch fahren ... dann darf man nicht mehr



Irgendwann werden wir es noch mal schaffen, 
dass wir ein Taxi mit Fahrradträger  nach Hause brauchen.
Dann müssen wir nur mehr Geld mitnehmen...
Wäre sicher mal ganz witzig....


----------



## Geestraider (26. Mai 2013)

im wald gibts keine kontrollen


----------



## greyscale (26. Mai 2013)

Geestraider schrieb:


> im wald gibts keine kontrollen



Aber Bäume rechts und links der Schlangenlinie

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (27. Mai 2013)

erhöhte schwierigkeitsstufe


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (27. Mai 2013)

Geestraider schrieb:


> erhöhte schwierigkeitsstufe



Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker!


----------



## Geestraider (27. Mai 2013)

No Risk - No Fun  
Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass eine Alpenabfahrt nach 3 Weißbier viel lockerer ist


----------



## bergwerken (29. Mai 2013)

Fährt heute jemand ab Buhl Bikes um 18.00 ?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. Mai 2013)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand ab Buhl Bikes um 18.00 ?



nein, das schaffe ich heute mal wieder nicht...


----------



## -gam- (30. Mai 2013)

Um diesen ursprünglich mal völlig wertlosen Beitrag aufzuwerten, schaut euch mal bitte http://www.hydrocut.ca an.


----------



## OldenBiker (30. Mai 2013)

Und wo bleibt das Paket? Ich warte schon daruf.


----------



## bockwurstwasser (30. Mai 2013)

soso....
Beste Grüße von BW.


----------



## -gam- (30. Mai 2013)

geändert: http://whatbikeracersshouldcallme.tumblr.com/


----------



## OldenBiker (30. Mai 2013)

Warum sollte ich. Dir sind 116 km doch zu lang. Außerdem will ich Spass haben. Ich hab's nicht nötig, mich mit anderen zu messen. Kann mir für gute bis beste Platzierung eh nix kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. Mai 2013)

@gam und OldenBiker[/MENTION]

Ich habe meine Bitte schon mal geäußert, 
dass es für Euch besser wäre, wenn Ihr Eure
Unterhaltung über die Privatnachrichten fortsetzt.

Es hat hier überhaupt gar keiner Interesse, 
diese Grütze und den Kinderkram hier zu lesen.

Die anderen MTBler schütteln auch schon lange den 
Kopf über Euch und empfinden es eher als albern, was hier abgeht.

Ich für meinen Teil werde die Ignore-Funktion nutzen,
wenn ich weitere Stänkereien von Euch lesen sollte.

Also reißt Euch jetzt mal zusammen!!! DANKE


----------



## OldenBiker (30. Mai 2013)

Sag das Christian, ich gönne mir nur den Spass, das Theater mitzumachen. Mch kann er mit seinen Sticheleien nicht treffen . Wenn er das öffnetlich haben will, soll er doch bekommen.


----------



## -gam- (30. Mai 2013)

Sorry Lüder, du hast recht, ich konnte einfach nicht widerstehen... Sorry Ingo, eigentlich wollte ich mit dem stichelnden Beitrag nur gesagt haben, dass ich das Ding da so liegen sah und dann irgendwie an die alte Heimat und speziell an Ingo denken musste. Keine Sticheleien mehr von mir, ich versuche diesen negativen Charakterzug mal unter Kontrolle zu halten.


----------



## OldenBiker (31. Mai 2013)

Entschuldigung angenommen.


----------



## bergwerken (1. Juni 2013)

Ist schon was für Morgen geplant ?


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (2. Juni 2013)

ich schätze doch mal, dass morgen wie zumeist um 13.oo anna schleuse treff ist?


----------



## bockwurstwasser (2. Juni 2013)

Kann jemand schon um 11:30? Ich muss heute Nachmittag zu einer Geburtstagsfeier.


----------



## bergwerken (2. Juni 2013)

Das würde mir auch gut passen !!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. Juni 2013)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Das würde mir auch gut passen !!



Habe gerade mit freelancer3 teleniert.
Wird sind auch gegen 11.30 Uhr an der Schleuse.
Würden dann ggfs. ein wenig Rtg. Dötlingen expanderien. 
Das können wir vor Ort besprechen.

Bis gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (2. Juni 2013)

Super Tour heute, vielen Dank an meine Mitfahrer.

Euch noch einen schönen Sonntagabend.

VG
Thomas


----------



## bksmooth (3. Juni 2013)

Hi, 
hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wo ich günstig meine Laufräder zentrieren lassen kann in OL? Danke


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (3. Juni 2013)

bksmooth schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, wo ich günstig meine Laufräder zentrieren lassen kann in OL? Danke



bei mir.


----------



## bksmooth (3. Juni 2013)

gut zu wissen  Dann sollten wir demnächst nochmal schnacken. Würde dir dann einfach eine PN schicken.


----------



## s.till (3. Juni 2013)

Hey zusammen. 
Am Mittwoch findet auf mein Bitten hin bei Buhl Bikes ein kleiner Fahrtechnik-Kurs statt. Wäre schön, wenn noch ein Paar Leute mitmachen. 18 Uhr bei Buhl Bikes in der Lambertistraße (statt der Mittwochsrunde). Geplant ist Fahrsicherheit zu trainieren und wenn das für euch zu langweilig ist, Tricks zu lernen. Wer hat bitte Flat-Pedals anbauen.
Viele Grüße
Svenja


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. Juni 2013)

Die diesjährige Ostertour ist ja ausgefallen. 
Mit dabei sollte auch der "ohneworte" sein.
Anfang April ist dann leider unser MTB-Freund Jens Mathies verstorben.
Spontan hatten wir uns entschieden, diese Tour als eine "Erinnerungstour" für Jens durchzuführen. 
freelancer3 und ich planen, die Tour am Sonntag durchzuführen!
Wer hat Interesse und ist dabei?

Treffen um 11.00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz an den Graftwiesen in Delmenhorst.
Danach Richtung Dötlingen und dort Einkehr in eine Lokalität.
Wer möchte kann dann weiter Rtg. Oldenburg oder wieder Rtg. Delmenhorst.

Abfahrt hier in Oldenburg mit der RegioSBahn ca. 10.00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (7. Juni 2013)

Och menno!!! Jetzt habe ich für Sonntag schon ne Harztour geplant!
Ist allerdings auch schon ne Menge Grünzeug gewachsen, ich hoffe ihr kommt überall durch 
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und hoffe beim nächsten mal passt es besser


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. Juni 2013)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Och menno!!! Jetzt habe ich für Sonntag schon ne Harztour geplant!
> Ist allerdings auch schon ne Menge Grünzeug gewachsen, ich hoffe ihr kommt überall durch
> Wünsche euch viel Spaß und hoffe beim nächsten mal passt es besser



okay, 
war jetzt auch ziemlich kurzfristig....
Schade....
Wohin fährst du denn?
Mit wem?
Wie lange?


----------



## Geestraider (7. Juni 2013)

mit nem arbeitskollegen, der ist nicht hier, aber trotzdem recht fit 
die überlegung war von goslar aufn brocken und zurück, hatte vor 2 jahren mal diese tour gefahren, war ganz schön knackig 
wollten am sonntag früh morgens los! ich warte eigentlich nur darauf das er das GO von seiner regierung zuhause bekommt


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (8. Juni 2013)

okay, es war recht kurzfristig....
Offensichtlich wären nur freelancer3 und ich dabei gewesen.
Als Erinnerungstour für den "ohneworte" sicherlich nicht angemessen.

Von daher verschieben wir die Tour noch einmal.
Das nächste Mal planen wir ein wenig rechtzeitiger, 
so dass ein paar mehr Biker dabei sein können.

Den Teilnehnehmern an der RTF in Barrien und den Harztouristen 
wünsche ich eine schöne Tour.
Wir werden Morgen trotzdem an unseren treuen Sportkameraden denken!!!

LG 

Oldenbürger


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (8. Juni 2013)

Treffen Morgen 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse.
Bitte ausreichend Getränke mitnehmen, es wird warm.
Und ein wenig Kleingeld, es wird eine Einkehr geben.

freelancer3 und ich wollen ein wenig länger fahren. 
Also nicht unbedingt um 16.00 Uhr wieder in Oldenburg. 

Bis Morgen...


----------



## bergwerken (8. Juni 2013)

13.00 Uhr ist OK, aber gerne auch früher.

Werde schon mal die Speisekarte vom L.... anschauen.

Bis Morgen

Thomas


----------



## freelancer3 (9. Juni 2013)

Es war heute wieder wunder.. "bar" ... Happy Hour  im Celona 
p.s. naturalmente nach getaner Arbeit


----------



## Geestraider (9. Juni 2013)

Harz war auch Super!! Und viel mehr Sonne als angesagt, jetzt schön Sonnenbrand 
Aber Tour war geil...und noch schön die 2000hm voll gemacht


----------



## -gam- (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nach kritischer Überprüfung meiner letzten Beiträge habe ich festgestellt, dass ich zum Thema Oldenburger MTB Treff aufgrund räumlicher Entfernung nichts Sinnvolles mehr beizutragen habe. Entsprechend werde ich mich dann mal zurückziehen...

Die Zeit in Oldenburg hat für mich: "Mountain Biking - the next level" erst möglich gemacht und ich habe viele tolle Menschen kennengelernt - ich denke, mit den meisten bleibe ich auf dem einen oder anderen Wege trotzdem in Kontakt. Es gab viel zu erleben und bin gefühlt unglaublich oft auf dem Huntetrail gewesen... (nein ehrlich... unglaublich oft...)

An dieser Stelle noch einmal einen persönlichen Gruß an Svenja, Timo, Daniel, Lüder, Thomas, Ulli, Ulf, Steve, Renate, Frederick, Henning, Ingo und alle anderen regelmässigen und weniger regelmässigen Mitstreiter für ein geländegängigeres Oldenburg - ihr habt da echt eine tolle Community und ich hoffe, dass das noch lange so bleiben wird.

So long, macht es gut, und ich schaue bestimmt in Oldenburg vorbei, wenn ich mal in der Gegend bin.

P.S.: ich bin natürlich weiterhin per Gesichtsbuch oder Email erreichbar und wer gerne mal das schöne Ontario erkunden oder sich auf: "Kanada's schönstem und bestem Trail", austoben möchte, der mag sich einfach bei mir melden und wir schauen mal, wie es mit der Verfügbarkeit von Schlafplätzen zur angestrebten Zeit steht.


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (11. Juni 2013)

morgen 18.00, mittwochsrunde ab lambertistr. 39, wer will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (12. Juni 2013)

bspeedbikekilla schrieb:


> morgen 18.00, mittwochsrunde ab lambertistr. 39, wer will?



I'm not available. Fun for all attending


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. Juni 2013)

Ich auch nicht available bin.


----------



## bergwerken (12. Juni 2013)

bspeedbikekilla schrieb:


> morgen 18.00, mittwochsrunde ab lambertistr. 39, wer will?



Ich werde mal reinschauen.


----------



## bergwerken (12. Juni 2013)

Nur wenn sich das Wetter hält !!


----------



## bergwerken (13. Juni 2013)

"Sie Ruhe in Frieden", die MTB Mittwochsgruppe.

Zur Wiederauferstehung wäre vielleicht eine Startzeit ab 18.30 hilfreich ?

Gibst Meinungen dazu ?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Juni 2013)

bergwerken schrieb:


> "Sie Ruhe in Frieden", die MTB Mittwochsgruppe.
> 
> Zur Wiederauferstehung wäre vielleicht eine Startzeit ab 18.30 hilfreich ?
> 
> Gibst Meinungen dazu ?



Die MTB Gruppe ist definitiv nicht tot!!!!!!!!!!!
Wir sind im Verhältnis zu anderen Regionen doch schon sehr aktiv!!!!!

Es ist nur so, dass viele auch andere Dinge zu erledigen haben 
und es auch berufliche Zwänge gibt.

Es liegt bei mir nicht an der Uhrzeit, also kann 18.00 Uhr so bleiben.
Wenn es passt, dann bin ich da. Wenn nicht, kann ich auch nicht um 18.30 Uhr.


----------



## bergwerken (13. Juni 2013)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Die MTB Gruppe ist definitiv nicht tot!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wir sind im Verhältnis zu anderen Regionen doch schon sehr aktiv!!!!!
> 
> Es ist nur so, dass viele auch andere Dinge zu erledigen haben
> ...



Waren die Dinge/Zwänge denn anders in den letzten Jahren ? 

2012/2013 hat doch im Vergleich zu 2010/2011 Mittwochs stark abgebaut
oder ? 
Ich kann mich z.B. an viele Nachtfahrten in 2011 erinnert, in 2012 an keine ?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Juni 2013)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Waren die Dinge/Zwänge denn anders in den letzten Jahren ?
> ?



Ja, die Zwänge ändern sich...
Während sich der eine vermeintlich ein paar berufliche Freiräume schaffen kann, wird es bei dem anderen schwieriger, da er sich in anderen Bereichen engagieren muss.
Wir entwickeln uns doch alle irgendwie weiter und dann passt es eben nicht immer!
Ich stecke den Kopf deshalb nicht in den Sand.
Wenn ich Zeit habe, dann komme ich.
Wenn kein anderer da ist, dann fahre ich alleine.

Es lebe der MTB-Treff und kommt alle herbei und fahrt mit,
um dem Zweifler das Gegenteil zu beweisen....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (13. Juni 2013)

ach ja,

die nächsten Male kann ich sonntags und mittwochs nicht...
Das liegt nicht daran, dass ich nicht mit Euch fahren will oder kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (13. Juni 2013)

Es lebe der MTB-Treff und kommt alle herbei ........

Er möge erhört werden


----------



## greyscale (13. Juni 2013)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Es lebe der MTB-Treff und kommt alle herbei ........
> 
> Er möge erhört werden



Das übliche Problem bei (Rad-)Sporttreffs: Man braucht jemanden, der immer da ist. Ohne so einen Bekloppten funktioniert keine Gruppe, zumindest nicht unterhalb einer "kritischen Masse", die die Mountainbiker in OL (noch) nicht erreicht haben.

Also: Wer opfert sich?

g.


----------



## freelancer3 (13. Juni 2013)

bergwerken schrieb:


> "Sie Ruhe in Frieden", die MTB Mittwochsgruppe.
> 
> Zur Wiederauferstehung wäre vielleicht eine Startzeit ab 18.30 hilfreich ?
> 
> Gibst Meinungen dazu ?



Vielleicht sogar 19:00? Passt in der Sommerzeit vielleicht einigen sogar noch besser ...


----------



## bergwerken (15. Juni 2013)

Was liegt den Morgen so an ?

13.00 oder früher, Osenberge und /oder Dötlingen ?


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (15. Juni 2013)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Was liegt den Morgen so an ?
> 
> 13.00 oder früher, Osenberge und /oder Dötlingen ?



13.00 würde mir passen.


----------



## freelancer3 (15. Juni 2013)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Was liegt den Morgen so an ?
> 
> 13.00 oder früher, Osenberge und /oder Dötlingen ?



Bin morgen nicht in OL. Euch viel Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carstenx (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich bin neu in diesem Forum und würde gerne bei der Sonntags mtb Tour mitfahren. 
Findet die Tour morgen statt?


----------



## s.till (23. Juni 2013)

Wir treffen uns immer um 13 Uhr an der Schleuse in Oldenburg. Bis gleich


----------



## carstenx (23. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Info. 
Heute ist leider etwas dazwischen gekommen.
Ich trage den Termin für den nächsten Sonntag in meinen Kalender ein


----------



## bksmooth (23. Juni 2013)

Gibt es hier im Forum auch Biker aus OL, die regelmäßig irgendwelche Bikeparks (Harz, Sauerland, etc.) besuchen? Würde mich dann gerne mit dranhängen


----------



## freelancer3 (29. Juni 2013)

13:00 - sind schon zu zweit ... wer noch?


----------



## bergwerken (29. Juni 2013)

Nun drei !

vg
Thomas


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. Juni 2013)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> 13:00 - sind schon zu zweit ... wer noch?



Und ich bin dabei...
Svenja, du ja auch oder?
Bringst du Daniel mit?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Juli 2013)

Heute Abend MTB Treff Oldenburg...
18.00 Uhr bei Buhl-Bikes....

Wer hat denn noch Lust auf eine schöne Runde durch das Gelände???


----------



## bergwerken (3. Juli 2013)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Heute Abend MTB Treff Oldenburg...
> 18.00 Uhr bei Buhl-Bikes....
> 
> Wer hat denn noch Lust auf eine schöne Runde durch das Gelände???



Ja, da bin doch dabei !

VG
Thomas


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Juli 2013)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Ja, da bin doch dabei !
> 
> VG
> Thomas



Soso.....

ES LEBE DER MTB-TREFF OLDENBURG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (3. Juli 2013)

Oldenbürger schrieb:


> Soso.....
> 
> ES LEBE DER MTB-TREFF OLDENBURG



Champus nicht  vergessen, zu diesem einzigartigen Ereignis


----------



## freelancer3 (3. Juli 2013)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Champus nicht  vergessen, zu diesem einzigartigen Ereignis



Zum Biken schaffe ich es nicht  ... aber wo und wann gibt es den Champus?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Juli 2013)

Du bist ja gestern schon gefahren...
Heute gibt's nur Gänsewein.


----------



## bergwerken (3. Juli 2013)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> Zum Biken schaffe ich es nicht  ... aber wo und wann gibt es den Champus?



Der Oldenbürger hat ja keinen dabei gehabt. War aber auch ohne eine schöne Runde.

VG
Thomas


----------



## carstenx (7. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen.
 ist denn heute mit dabei.  13.00?
Viele grüße
Carsten


----------



## bergwerken (7. Juli 2013)

ich bin dabei 

vg 
Thomas


----------



## riGstar (8. Juli 2013)

MOin 

Ich hab erst kürzlich mit dem Biken angefangen und bin daher noch stark auf der Suche nach schönen Trails. Wenn ihr eine Empfehlung habt, bitte immer her damit.

Ich komme aus Ganderkesee, generell wäre der gesamte Oldenburger Raum interessant. Am besten wären natürlich Ziele, die auch mit dem Bike von Ganderkesee erreichbar wären. Die Große Höhe ist natürlichlich bekannt


----------



## Geestraider (8. Juli 2013)

riGstar schrieb:


> Am besten wären natürlich Ziele, die auch mit dem Bike von Ganderkesee erreichbar wären. Die Große Höhe ist natürlichlich bekannt



ist doch alles aus ganderkesee erreichbar 
mal abgesehen von der großen höhe musste aber mindestens 20km anreise einrechnen! egal ob wildeshausen, dötlingen oder sandhatten  
dort haste dann aber die schönsten "spielplätze" in der gegend hier 
warwer sand ist auch noch ganz nett, musste aber noch ein paar kilometer drauf rechnen 
gruß aus der nachbarschaft


----------



## Hobb (8. Juli 2013)

moin,
im Moment ist aber auch der eine oder andere trail von den B-Pflanzen vereinnahmt.

Bin gestern auch bis Wildessausen und Dötlingen geradelt, Huntepaad geht natürlich.
Gruß aus Bremen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (8. Juli 2013)

stimmt hobb...ist natürlich ne schlechte jahreszeit was den pflanzenbewuchs angeht! das schränkt das trailangebot etwas ein


----------



## Hobb (8. Juli 2013)

Aber eine gute Jahreszeit mit vielen schönen Möglichkeiten den Verdruß über mehr oder weniger unfahrbare Trails mit einem erfrischenden Getränk hinunterzuspülen oder die Nerven mit lecker Eis zu beruhigen.


----------



## riGstar (9. Juli 2013)

Von Sandhatten hab ich schon mal gehört. 

Könnt ihr vielleicht ein wenig genauer beschreiben wo da die Trails sind? 
In Achim macht übrigens diesen Sommer ein Dirt Park auf...


----------



## Geestraider (9. Juli 2013)

die meisten trails befinden sich im bereich des hunteufers zwischen wildeshausen und sandkrug! nicht immer leicht zu finden, aber mit etwas neugier und abenteuerlust findet man da immer was 
@ hobb: er flachsbäkentrail ist noch frei von b-pflanzen...bin ich heute mal durchgebrezelt


----------



## Hobb (9. Juli 2013)

moin,
bin unsicher was riGstar genau sucht aber der Wald zwischen Ippener - Dünsen - Harpstedt wäre für 'ne gepflegte CC-Runde von Ganderkesee auch nicht zu weit.

Für mich gab es heute auch mal was Neues: Statt "der tut nix" kam "Vorsicht, der ist bissig" Immerhin habe ich noch nachgehakt wie oft "der" (Hund) *heute* schon gebissen hat. Einmal.

Na ja, zum Glück nicht mich.
So, schönes Radeln allenthalben und schönen Sommer. Ich verpiesel mich dann jetzt mal wieder.


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (9. Juli 2013)

riGstar schrieb:


> Von Sandhatten hab ich schon mal gehört.
> 
> Könnt ihr vielleicht ein wenig genauer beschreiben wo da die Trails sind?
> In Achim macht übrigens diesen Sommer ein Dirt Park auf...



in der nähe von s-hatten gibts die sogenannte achterbahn, ein ca. 700 m langes stück, wenn man sie ganz fährt, mit mehreren minikleinen hügeln rauf / runter. wie man dort hin kommt, weiss ich nicht genau, da ich seltener im gelände fahre und wenn dann in der gruppe, so dass ich den weg nicht alleine suchen / finden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bspeedbikekilla (9. Juli 2013)

btw: 
morgen 18.00, geländerunde ab lambertistr. 39, wer ist on board?
oldenbürger, freelancer3 und bergwerken, ihr vlt?


----------



## Geestraider (9. Juli 2013)

die achterbahn liegt im barneführer holz ziemlich am waldrand bei sandhatten! also ich finde das suchen und finden ja gerade sehr spannend! habe die meistens trails in der gegend selber gefunden...ok, hat ein paar jahre gedauert, aber hat auch ne menge spaß gemacht 
leider sind größere neue funde in letzter zeit ausgeblieben, liegt wohl daran dass ich fast alle gefunden habe


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (10. Juli 2013)

Soooo, das Wetter hält sich.
Nicht besonders gutes Wetter 
aber heute brauchen wir keine Sonnencreme. 

Letzten Mittwoch sind schon ein paar Zusagen getätigt worden,
heute unbedingt dabei sein zu wollen. 

Also sehen wir uns gleich bei Buhl-Bikes in der Lambertistraße!!!


----------



## bergwerken (10. Juli 2013)

Bis gleich !

VG 
Thomas


----------



## bergwerken (14. Juli 2013)

Wer ist denn heute dabei ? 

VG
Thomas


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Juli 2013)

Bei mir wird es wohl klappen. 
Die Getränkeflaschen sind schon gefüllt... 
Bis gleich...  

LG Oldenbürger


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (16. Juli 2013)

morgen 18.00, lambertistr. 39, möchte wer?


----------



## Oldenbursche (17. Juli 2013)

Hi zusammen, 

sacht mal, nachdem im Bad-Iburger Forum noch nix auf meine Frage geantwortet wurde, frag ich auch mal hier, da sich ja auch einige in der Gegend ganz gut auskennen: Gibt's im Teuto/Wiehengebirge, außer der auf der Teuto-Tour Seite ausgeschilderten Freden-Runde von Bad Iburg aus (bereits abgehakt und für nett befunden), noch andere, ausgeschilderte Routen? Hab leider nur die im Netz gefunden, aber ich meine, in der Gegend auch schon andere Schilder gesehen zu haben.

Hat jemand Tipps, Links? Garmin leider nicht vorhanden, präferiere daher bunte Schilder, oder einer von euch nimmt beim nächsten Mal ne Dose Markierspray mit in den Wald.. 

Gruppenausflug mit euch geht wohl noch nicht, da Frauchen noch zu frisch dabei, kann aber mal kommen.. 

Viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## bergwerken (17. Juli 2013)

Was geht denn heute, wer ist dabei ?


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (17. Juli 2013)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Was geht denn heute, wer ist dabei ?



ich will da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (17. Juli 2013)

Oldenbursche schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> sacht mal, nachdem im Bad-Iburger Forum noch nix auf meine Frage geantwortet wurde, frag ich auch mal hier, da sich ja auch einige in der Gegend ganz gut auskennen: Gibt's im Teuto/Wiehengebirge, außer der auf der Teuto-Tour Seite ausgeschilderten Freden-Runde von Bad Iburg aus (bereits abgehakt und für nett befunden), noch andere, ausgeschilderte Routen? Hab leider nur die im Netz gefunden, aber ich meine, in der Gegend auch schon andere Schilder gesehen zu haben.
> 
> ...



kenne mich in der gegend zwar nicht aus, aber da ich auch des öfteren durch irgendwelche mittelgebirge toure, kenne ich mich mit solchen problemen aus! zumal ich, besonders im harz, die erfahrung gemacht habe, dass die offiziellen mtb-touren oftmals wenig anspruchsvoll sind!!! daher habe ich mir angewöhnt mit einer wanderkarte zu navigieren, oder zumindest immer eine dabei zu haben  da findet man so manche trailschätzchen


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (17. Juli 2013)

Oldenbursche schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> sacht mal, nachdem im Bad-Iburger Forum noch nix auf meine Frage geantwortet wurde, frag ich auch mal hier, da sich ja auch einige in der Gegend ganz gut auskennen: Gibt's im Teuto/Wiehengebirge, außer der auf der Teuto-Tour Seite ausgeschilderten Freden-Runde von Bad Iburg aus (bereits abgehakt und für nett befunden), noch andere, ausgeschilderte Routen? Hab leider nur die im Netz gefunden, aber ich meine, in der Gegend auch schon andere Schilder gesehen zu haben.
> 
> ...



Sehr geehrter Herr Markus,

ich schlage Dir mal den Hermannsweg vor. Der ist 170 km lang. Den kannst du zuhause ordentlich per google vorbereiten und auf dem Weg findest Du immer ein H für Hermannsweg.
Das ist sicher was für Euch Beiden. Wenn Ihr den fertig habt, dann könnt ihr euch wieder melden.

Gruß

Lüder


----------



## ritzel007 (21. Juli 2013)

Die Sonntagsfrage: Ist heute 13:00 jemand an der Schleuse?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (21. Juli 2013)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Die Sonntagsfrage: Ist heute 13:00 jemand an der Schleuse?



Jupp,

so ist mein Plan. Gerne heute auch ein wenig länger...
Dötlingen...!!!

Wollte heute eigentlich zur Deister CTF. Aber.....

Bis gleich...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (22. Juli 2013)

Sie sind auf dem Vormarsch....  die kleinen Monster! 

http://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/gesundheit/infektion_immunsystem/zecken120_page-1.html

http://www.ndr.de/ratgeber/gesundheit/infektion_immunsystem/zecken120_page-2.html


Passt schön auf Euch auf!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. Juli 2013)

ach ja....
bevor jemand fragt....
ich heute nicht!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. Juli 2013)

Da ich heute noch unter Beritt bin, 
kann ich leider nicht zum Radeln kommen.
Viel Spaß im Wald.


----------



## cruysen (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe mich zwar schon im Vorstellungsforum geoutet, aber da ich auch noch ein paar regionale Fragen habe, melde ich mich hier auch noch mal.
Ich heiße Christoph, bin 32 Jahre alt und komme aus Rastede. Im Moment überlege ich, ob das Mountainbiking nicht das richtige wäre, um mich abseits von Motorrad, der Saison und der Straße fit zu bekommen und dann auch zu halten. 
Da der Einstieg da ja aber nicht unbedingt so günstig ist, wollte ich mich erstmal ein wenig hier schlau machen.
Wichtigste Frage für mich wäre erst mal, ob es irgendwo hier in der Gegend einen brauchbaren Fahrradverleih gibt, der auch einigermaßen anständige MTBs verleiht? Wie schätzt es denn hier mit Routen und so aus?
Speziell um Rastede würde mir jetzt erst mal der Eichenbruch oder die verschiedenen Moore einfallen.
Danke schon mal für eure Tips!
Sollte mit der Sport Spaß machen und ich irgendwann eine akzeptable fitness erreichen, würde ich mich über gemeinsame Touren Baud natürlich auch sehr freuen.
Gruß,
Christoph


----------



## greyscale (2. August 2013)

Na, wenn sich die Freaks aus der Stollenfraktion nicht melden, mache ich das mal.

So, so Motorradfahrer, ja?

Man kann bei Rastede ein bißchen was machen im Bereich Loy / Hankhausen / Schlosspark. Die Moorwege finde ich sommers zu staubig und im Winter zu matschig.

Das eigentlich interessante Revier der Oldenburger liegt südlich von OL entlang der Hunte. Im Bahneführer Holz finden sich sogar ein paar Abschnitte, die laut nach einem MTB rufen. Insgesamt lässt sich der Einsatz eines MTBs hier rechtfertigen, auch wenn prinzipiell hier in der Region eher Crosser-Gelände ist. Crossen ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache.

Radverleih? Radstation am Bahnhof OL würde ich mal anfragen, da vermute ich aber, dass die keine höherwertigen Räder ausleihen. Alle Oldenburger Händler geben Räder für ausführliche Probefahrten zum schonenden Umgang heraus. Das würde ich aber nicht ausnutzen. Die meisten Radler hier im Forum haben mehr als ein Rad, vielleicht leiht dir da einer kurz was aus.

Ansonsten: Preiswertes Hardtail besorgen - für  700,- gibt es schon halbwegs was brauchbares und einfach einsteigen: Immer sonntags ab KK-Schleuse geht es für drei Stunden durch B-Pflanzen, Wald, Wiesen und Geröll.

g.



cruysen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich habe mich zwar schon im Vorstellungsforum geoutet, aber da ich auch noch ein paar regionale Fragen habe, melde ich mich hier auch noch mal.
> Ich heiße Christoph, bin 32 Jahre alt und komme aus Rastede. Im Moment überlege ich, ob das Mountainbiking nicht das richtige wäre, um mich abseits von Motorrad, der Saison und der Straße fit zu bekommen und dann auch zu halten.
> Da der Einstieg da ja aber nicht unbedingt so günstig ist, wollte ich mich erstmal ein wenig hier schlau machen.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bspeedbikekilla (2. August 2013)

greyscale schrieb:


> Immer sonntags ab KK-Schleuse geht es für drei Stunden durch B-Pflanzen, Wald, Wiesen und Geröll.



um 13.00 an der osternburger kanalschleuse, in der nähe vom restaurant "schöne aussichten"
und mittwochs 18.00 ab lambertistr.39 (buhl-bikes)


----------



## cruysen (3. August 2013)

Hallo,
@ Greyscale: Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Was hast du denn gegen Motorradfahrer? 
Ein Bike von jemandem leihen wäre natürlich der Idealfall. Leider kenne ich niemanden in meinem Bekanntenkreis der ein ordentliches Bike über hätte. Laut Internetseite von der Fahrradstation Oldenburg haben die ein Cannondale F600 Hardtail und ein Cube AMS Fully. Sollte zumindest mal reichen, um einen Eindruck zu bekommen.
Aber bevor ich 3 Stunden im Gelände durchhalte, muss ich wohl noch "etwas" (oder etwas mehr) Ausdauer zulegen. ANsonsten hört sich das interessant an.

 @bspeedbikekilla: Vielen Dank noch mal für die Termine. Irgendwann bin ich so weit, mitzufahren


----------



## greyscale (4. August 2013)

Heute jemand an der Schleuse?

g.


----------



## greyscale (5. August 2013)

cruysen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @ Greyscale: Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Was hast du denn gegen Motorradfahrer? [...]



Fahr' mal an einem ganz gewöhnlichen Sommer-Wochenende mit dem Fahrrad durch den Harz - dann weißt du's.

g.


----------



## Geestraider (5. August 2013)

greyscale schrieb:


> Fahr' mal an einem ganz gewöhnlichen Sommer-Wochenende mit dem Fahrrad durch den Harz - dann weißt du's.



hmm...man hört sie, aber sehen tut man sie nicht


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (5. August 2013)

Geestraider schrieb:


> hmm...man hört sie, aber sehen tut man sie nicht



wen jetzt? radler oder motorbiker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (5. August 2013)

na motorbikes...habe zumindest noch keins aufm trail gesehen


----------



## cruysen (5. August 2013)

Dann sollte es da ja eigentlich keine Probleme geben, oder? ;-)

Für den Freitag habe ich mir jetzt mal ein Bike aus der Fahrradstation organisiert. Wird vermutlich ein Cannondale F600. 
Irgendwelche Tips für eine nette Runde?


----------



## Geestraider (5. August 2013)

richtung sandkrug


----------



## cruysen (6. August 2013)

Vielen Dank 
Dann werde ich mal schauen, ob ich da was finde.


----------



## greyscale (6. August 2013)

Am einfachsten zu finden ist der Huntetrail: An der Huntebrücke zwischen Sandkrug und Wardenburg Richtung Süden am Deich lang. Irgendwann hört der Deich auf. Dort beginnt dann das Bahneführer Holz und auch der Huntetrail - immer dicht an der Hunte bleiben und nicht mit dem Wanderweg daneben verwechseln...

g.


----------



## cruysen (6. August 2013)

Alles klar, danke!


----------



## greyscale (6. August 2013)

cruysen schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke!



Es gibt da im Wald noch echte Heftigkeiten: Achterbahn, ein paar "Drops" im Bereich der Steilen Wand, den Dachsberg am Ende des Huntetrails (Wanderweg 4 folgen, meine ich) kann man noch finden.

Das ist nur alles schwierig zu beschreiben, deswegen Tipp: Teste das mit den maximal 500 W an der Kette im Gelände Freitag mal aus und reserviere das Rad nochmal für einen Sonntag.

Wenn einer der guten Guidos an der Schleuse steht, wirst du dich wundern, wie geländig es in und um OL sein kann.

Finden könntest du übrigens auch noch den Bahntrail in Sandkrug: Hinter dem Martkplatz rechts an den Schienen lang.

Und: Der Utkiek in Osternburg, auch wenn 'eigentlich' nicht frei für Fahrräder, ist ganz nett, um mal zu testen, was mit einem MTB geht....Da aber immer lieb zu den Fußgängern sein.

g.


----------



## cruysen (6. August 2013)

Hört sich alles sehr gut an!
Aber ich muss wohl auch erstmal die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Fahrtechnik und Kondition sind ja erstmal noch nicht vorhanden 
Ich wolllte aber wohl am Freitag schon mal irgendwo in der Richtung schauen, was es da so gibt.
Gibt es evtl. ne Adresse für Google Maps als Startpunkt? Kenne mich da südlich von Oldenburg nicht so wirklich aus.


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (10. August 2013)

morgen, 13.00, schleuse, jemand L & Z?


----------



## greyscale (11. August 2013)

Ich werde da sein, Olli hat sich über den OLRF/WA-Verteiler auch angekündigt.

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. August 2013)

irgendwie kommt die Sonne heute nicht raus...
Also heute bin ich daher nicht da!!!
Bin ja sowieso ein Schönwetterfahrer....  behauptet ihr ja immer!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. August 2013)

Die 15. Teuto Tour findet am Sonntag, den 1. September 2013 statt.

Start/Ziel: Platz vor dem ehemaligen Kurhaus Bad Iburg
Start: 10.00 bis 11.00 Uhr

StartgebÃ¼hr: 7,â â¬ je Teilnehmer
(beinhaltet Versorgung mit GetrÃ¤nken und leichten Snacks an den Kontrollpunkten)

Anmeldung ab 9.00 Uhr am Starttag, vorab in der Tourist-Information oder http://www.teutotour.de/index.php/anmeldung

Weitere Informationen: http://www.teutotour.de/


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (18. August 2013)

Wadenkneifer 2013; In Engter bei Bramsche

Auch in diesem Jahr findet wieder die beliebte Country-Tour statt. Die Strecke führt überwiegend über breite Feld- und Waldwege (mit Single-Trail-Einlagen) durch das Wiehengebirge zwischen Engter und Ostercappeln. Die maximale Steigung beträgt etwa 20 Prozent.
Angeboten werden drei Strecken von ca. 75 Km, 48 Km bzw. 30 Km Länge. Dieses Jahr gibt es auch eine Schnupperrunde mit 17 km.
Nährere Informationen sind hier: http://www.wadenkneifer.de/index.php/mountainbike/wadenkneifer-ctf


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. August 2013)

Auf der nachfolgenden Internetseite kann man eine Petition unterschreiben.
Es geht um ein interessantes Thema, nämlich die kostenlose Fahrradmitnhame in den niedersächsischen Regionalbahnen.
Für den Radfahrer sicher eine tolle Geschichte!
Also, mal reinschauen und am Besten diese Petition unterstützen!

LG Oldenbürger

Kostenlose Fahrradmitnahme in niedersächsischen Regionalbahnen


----------



## OldenBiker (25. August 2013)

Warum nicht gleich komplett kostenlos mitfahren, ob mit oder ohne Rad. So teuer ist die Radmitnahme ja auch nun wieder nicht.


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (25. August 2013)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich komplett kostenlos mitfahren, ob mit oder ohne Rad. So teuer ist die Radmitnahme ja auch nun wieder nicht.



wieso führst du das ganze mit so nem satz ad absurdum? 
5 haben oder nicht haben! kann man sich unterwegs n schönes eis kaufen oder teller nudeln für spachteln. ich habe jedenfalls unterschrieben und würde mich frühen, wenns noch weitere täten.


----------



## OldenBiker (25. August 2013)

bspeedbikekilla schrieb:


> wieso führst du das ganze mit so nem satz ad absurdum?
> 5 haben oder nicht haben! kann man sich unterwegs n schönes eis kaufen oder teller nudeln für spachteln. ich habe jedenfalls unterschrieben und würde mich frühen, wenns noch weitere täten.



Warum muss man alles für umsonst kriegen. Mehr Gewicht heisst auch höherer Verbrauch. Der will will aber bezahlt werden. UNd wenn der Radtransport kostenlos wäre, würden die normalen Fahrpreise Garantiert höher sein. Dann bezahlen Fahrgäste für den Radtransport, obwohl sie es gar nicht nutzen.
Ich nehme beim Transport schließlich eine Leistung in Anspruch. Oder würdest Du umsomst arbeiten?
Ich sag dazu nur: Sche*** Geiz ist Geil Mentalität. Leistung bekommen wollen, aber nix dafür ausgeben wollen.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. August 2013)

In den anderen Bundesländern geht es doch auch kostenlos für die Bikes:

Bahn & Bike in Rheinland-Pfalz

Wir könnten aber auch noch eine Petition aufmachen mit der Thematik:
Gegen Geiz ist geil - Wir wollen mehr ausgeben, als wir müssen!

Man könnte aber auch wenn es kostenlos ist, trotzdem eine Fahrradkarte kaufen.
Das wäre ja auch eine Alternative!

LG Oldenbürger


----------



## OldenBiker (25. August 2013)

Ich hab nur meine Meinung zu der Petion gesagt. Muss Euch ja nicht gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bspeedbikekilla (26. August 2013)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Warum muss man alles für umsonst kriegen.


  schon wieder ad absurdum!  





OldenBiker schrieb:


> Mehr Gewicht heisst auch höherer Verbrauch. Der will will aber bezahlt werden.


 die paar kilo bei der gewichtsklasse eines zuges machen auch keinen unterschied, dann müsste das gepäck der gäste auch bezahlt werden. und zwar pro tasche oder gar beutel. 





OldenBiker schrieb:


> UNd wenn der Radtransport kostenlos wäre, würden die normalen Fahrpreise Garantiert höher sein. Dann bezahlen Fahrgäste für den Radtransport, obwohl sie es gar nicht nutzen.


 nein, weil noch lange nicht so viele leute ein rad mitführen, dass es im großen ganzen für die bahn bei kostlosem radstransport einen unterschied machen würde, auf den sie mit preiserhöhung reagieren müssten.


OldenBiker schrieb:


> Ich nehme beim Transport schließlich eine Leistung in Anspruch. Oder würdest Du umsomst arbeiten? Ich sag dazu nur: Sche*** Geiz ist Geil Mentalität. Leistung bekommen wollen, aber nix dafür ausgeben wollen.


 welche leistung? da ist ausserdem kein bahnangestellter, der sich persönlich um jedes rad kümmert, also arbeitet auch keiner umsonst. und wenn es wirklich mal n paar räder mehr sind, zeigt sich, dass die bahn darauf gar nicht eingestellt ist, habe ich letztens selbst erlebt. führt zu massivsten platzproblemen. also von wegen leistung. 





OldenBiker schrieb:


> Sche*** Geiz ist Geil Mentalität. Leistung bekommen wollen, aber nix dafür ausgeben wollen.


 von geilem geiz habe ich nichts gesagt. wenn wirklich leistung geboten werden würde, zahle ich auch gerne, sogar unbedingt. aber keine leistung -> keine kohle! haben andere bundesländer auch schon erkannt, weil dort rad auch kostenlos ist, wie oldenbürger vorhin schrieb.


----------



## Kalles (29. August 2013)

Samstag findet wieder ein Fahrtechniktraining statt.

Treff
ist auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de um 9 Uhr 45
Interesse? Dann bitte melden 01753726047
Der Kurs ist auf Trailbasis aufgebaut, macht sehr viel Spaß u. ist sehr lehrreich.

Der Freie Treff ist natürlich auch, wie immer um 14 Uhr auch Samstag.
Sonntag Teutotour.de in Bad Iburg.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Oldenbursche (29. August 2013)

bspeedbikekilla schrieb:


> (...) die paar kilo bei der gewichtsklasse eines zuges machen auch keinen unterschied, dann mÃ¼sste das gepÃ¤ck der gÃ¤ste auch bezahlt werden. (...) und wenn es wirklich mal n paar rÃ¤der mehr sind, zeigt sich, dass die bahn darauf gar nicht eingestellt ist, habe ich letztens selbst erlebt. fÃ¼hrt zu massivsten platzproblemen.



..mmmh.. wie war das mit ad absurdum? 

RÃ¤der nehmen den Platz fÃ¼r 2 stehende Leute weg, und nerven die anderen Reisenden beim ein- und ausladen. FÃ¼r uns wÃ¤râs gut, andere nervtâs.. ich verstehe alle Seiten..


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (29. August 2013)

Oldenbursche schrieb:


> ..mmmh.. wie war das mit ad absurdum?
> 
> Räder nehmen den Platz für 2 stehende Leute weg, und nerven die anderen Reisenden beim ein- und ausladen. Für uns wärs gut, andere nervts.. ich verstehe alle Seiten..



wie gesagt, in anderen bundesländern isses auch kostenlos, also ist die ganze diskussion eh sinnlos, ob in NDS denn auch kostenfreies mitnehmen sein soll.

btw: manche haben soviel gepäck mit, dass man das gar nicht alles oben in der ablage über den fahrgästen unterkriegen kann. das nimmt auch platz und nervt manchmal, also gar nicht mal absurd.


----------



## Kalles (1. September 2013)

morgen früh

Start 10-11 Uhr http://www.teutotour.de/
Eine alteingesessenes Tourenangebot mit ca. 800 Teilnehmern u. super organisiert, für das leibliche Wohl ist auch gesorgt. Angebot 20 oder 4o km Strecke.

Testräder sind auch noch verfügbar. (01753726047)

Gruß


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. September 2013)

Wie mir berichtet wurde ist gestern ein sehr hochwertiges Fahrrad aus dem Laden in der Lambertistraße entwendet worden. 

Es handelt sich um ein: Specialized Epic Comp 29, Modell 2013 in Größe M in der Farbe grau flow red.
Ein ca. 45 bis 50 Jahre alter, englisch sprechender und netter Mann soll das Rad "entführt" haben. 
Also haltet die Augen und Ohren offen....
Hinweise werden sicher gerne im Laden entgegen genommen.

Hoffe, dass das Rad wieder an den ursprünglichen Platz zurück kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbursche (16. September 2013)

War's ne optische Täuschung oder war tatsächlich Keiner (bei bestem Wetter) in Engter? 

Oben Sonne, unten Schlamm, hat Spaß gemacht.. wenngleich die Organisation diesmal Mängel aufwies, die einzige Verpflegungsstation auf unserer Runde war bei Durchfahrt noch nicht eingerichtet.. :-(


----------



## carstenx (16. September 2013)

Ich war auch in Engter und habe jede Verpflegungsstation mitgenommen und darf heute nicht mehr auf die Waage 
Lag wohl daran, dass ich nicht so schnell war.


----------



## bergwerken (18. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

fährt heute jemand um 18.00 ab Buhl Bikes ?

VG
Thomas


----------



## Oldenbursche (18. September 2013)

Spontan gucken, wenn ich's schaffe, bin ich da..


----------



## Eifelaner13 (18. September 2013)

Timo und ich stehen in den Startlöchern und freuen uns über jeden Mitfahrer!

Bis gleich!


----------



## ol-kraut (19. September 2013)

Hey Mädels, wollte mal wieder nach laaanger Zeit ein Lebenszeichen von mir geben. Bin immer noch gerne am radeln, wenn auch diese Saison der Sport viel zu kurz gekommen ist. Also viel Spaß allen und ich werde wieder regelmäßiger hier vorbeischauen.


----------



## greyscale (21. September 2013)

Wer wäre denn morgen um eins an der Schleuse?

g.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (22. September 2013)

Herr freelancer3 und Unterzeichner werden heute schmalbereift 
in Tecklenburg unterwegs sein. 
Von daher werden wir nicht an der Schleuse sein. 
Euch viel Spaß im Wald!!!

Lüder


----------



## bergwerken (22. September 2013)

ich fahr zur Schleuse


----------



## carstenx (25. September 2013)

18.00,
Jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (25. September 2013)

Bin dabei !

VG
Thomas


----------



## bergwerken (29. September 2013)

Heute Schleuse ??


----------



## Geestraider (29. September 2013)

war heute mal ganz spontan in damme...auch ganz nett


----------



## Eifelaner13 (2. Oktober 2013)

Auch heute würden Timo und ich uns über euer zahlreiches Erscheinen freuen. Winterzeit ist Nightride-Zeit ;-)


----------



## Kalles (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Meine Tester sind zum Verkauf freigegeben. Wer Interesse hat bitte melden.
Scott Genius 27,5 u. 29er - Spark - Rennrad CR1 56cm. MTB`s in mehreren Rahmenh.
Specialiezd Epic L, Enduro Expert L u. Comp in L.
Neuräder von 2012 u. 13 locken mit satten Rabatten.


Morgen 14 Uhr startet der Freie Treff wieder vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Begleiten wird euch Daniel.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (5. Oktober 2013)

hi!

wir, die oldenburgerradsportfreunde, wollten uns heute, 19:00, an der orgel der messestraße zu einem netten kramermarktgang treffen.

vlt. hat auch von euch aus der MTB-crew noch der ein andere zeit und lust?

wer später dazu komme möchte, kann sich bei dem user greyscale oder mir per handy melden, wem die nummer(n) nicht bekannt ist(sind), einfach PN an greyscale oder mich.

bis dann...


----------



## bergwerken (12. Oktober 2013)

Ab mittag soll es morgen wohl trocken bleiben.
Fährt jemand ab Schleuse ?

vg
Thomas


----------



## carstenx (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## greyscale (13. Oktober 2013)

BIn auch gleich da!

g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (16. Oktober 2013)

Die Mittwochsfrage ?????

vg
Thomas


----------



## bergwerken (20. Oktober 2013)

Aufruf an die letzten noch nicht geschädigten RR oder MTBler zur Sonntagsrunde ! 

VG
Thomas


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (20. Oktober 2013)

Los, rauf auf´s Rad mit Euch!!!!


----------



## carstenx (20. Oktober 2013)

Mein Fuß passt leider noch nicht in den richtigen Schuh :-(
Bin aber bald wieder fit. 
Viel Spaß
Carsten


----------



## Geestraider (20. Oktober 2013)

ich hatte gestern schon einmal die trails zwischen wildeshausen und dötlingen abgefahren und von dornigen greifarmen befreit 
krautmässig sollten wie jetzt bis april wieder befahrbar sein 
der untergrund frisst aber mächtig körner


----------



## Vercetti (20. Oktober 2013)

Moinsen,
könnte mir hier einer der Herren (oder auch Damen, sofern anwesend) vielleicht die Markierungen im Barneführer Holz erklären? Ich war jetzt einige Male dort und habe mich so "durchgewurschtelt"... dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich eigentlich ziemlich häufig auf einer Strecke unterwegs gewesen bin, die mit "13" gekennzeichnet ist. Dann gabs da noch die 18 und 21... 

Ein paar schöne Stellen habe ich auch schon gefunden, wo man bissl springen kann  
Weitere Tipps wären super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelaner13 (22. Oktober 2013)

Timo und ich fahren morgen Abend auf jeden Fall. Würden uns über viele Mitfahrer freuen.

Gruß

Steve


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (22. Oktober 2013)

Vercetti schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> könnte mir hier einer der Herren (oder auch Damen, sofern anwesend) vielleicht die Markierungen im Barneführer Holz erklären? Ich war jetzt einige Male dort und habe mich so "durchgewurschtelt"... dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich eigentlich ziemlich häufig auf einer Strecke unterwegs gewesen bin, die mit "13" gekennzeichnet ist. Dann gabs da noch die 18 und 21...
> 
> Ein paar schöne Stellen habe ich auch schon gefunden, wo man bissl springen kann
> Weitere Tipps wären super.


hi,
hier sind ein paar infos......

NWZ informationen


----------



## Vercetti (22. Oktober 2013)

Besten Dank für die Infos!
Der Huntetrail ist bekannt und wird gern als Einstieg gefahren  
Ich werd mich mal schlau machen, welches Kartenmaterial da angeboten wird.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## rolf161277 (26. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

mein Name ist Rolf. Ich komme aus Friesoythe. Ich habe bis vor ein paar Monaten gerne MTB gefahren. Da ich aber krank geworden bin, möchte ich nun hier mein MTB bei euch anbieten. 

Zum MTB...

Ich habe ein Red Bull Factory Fully.

Rahmen Alu 19,5 Zoll
Gabel Fox Talas 32 (Frisch bei Toxoholics gewartet)
Laufräder DT-Swiss E540 mit XT Narben
Scheibenbremsanlage Magura Louise 
Dämpfer ist ein Manitou Swinger
Schifter,Umwerfer,Kurbel,Kette,Kassette und Schaltwerk Shimano xt
Sattelstütze,Vorbau und Lenker von Race Face
Bereifung Schwalbe Nobby Nic

Ich würde es auch zerlegen und die Parts einzeln verkaufen. Macht mir doch ein Angebot. 

Viele Grüße...

Rolf

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1398351?in=userhttp://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1398351?in=user


----------



## bergwerken (27. Oktober 2013)

Fährt jemand ab Schleuse heute ?

vg
Thomas


----------



## juergendiekmann (27. Oktober 2013)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Fährt jemand ab Schleuse heute ?
> 
> vg
> Thomas



bischen spät gelesen, aber ich mach heute auch lieber auf schlecht Wetter.


----------



## carstenx (3. November 2013)

13:00 an der Schleuse?!?
Jemand dabei?
Viele grüße Carsten


----------



## bergwerken (3. November 2013)

Kann heute leider nicht 

Euch viel Spass im Gelände 

vg
Thomas


----------



## Geestraider (3. November 2013)

wär vorhin schon in dötlingen! vorsicht vor tieffliegendem treibholz


----------



## carstenx (13. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen! 
Ist heute jemand um 18:00 dabei? 
Viele grüße 
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (17. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
damit mal jemand anderes fragt  ... sind heute Aktivitäten ab Schleuse 13:00 Uhr geplant?

VG Uli


----------



## bergwerken (17. November 2013)

Wer da wohl immer fragt ????

13.00 an der Schleuse 

vg 
Thomas


----------



## Geestraider (23. November 2013)

war heute mal zwischen dötlingen und ostrittrum unterwegs.
habe auf dem trail im poggenpohlmoor mal etwas kleinholz aus dem weg geräumt, sollte jetzt wieder halbwegs fahrbar sein


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (23. November 2013)

Hi Michi,

warum machst du denn immer nur halbe Sachen..?
Du hättest dann doch eben bis Sandkrug durchziehen können!

Neeeee, Spaß! Vielen Dank fürs Aufräumen!!!

Die Oster-Tour sollten wir rechtzeitig in die Planung nehmen.
Wir haben noch eine Erinnerungstour für ohneworte zu machen!!!

LG

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Geestraider (23. November 2013)

mitte april sollte das wetter schön sein 
hätte ja bis sandkrug durchgezogen, aber das aufräumen hatte schon zuviel zeit gekostet  
ausserdem wollte ich euch auch noch was über lassen


----------



## freelancer3 (24. November 2013)

Hi - werde mich heute im nördlichen Teil von Oldenburg (Loy, Rastede, Ipwege, etc.) mit dem Crosser austoben und somit um 13:00 Uhr nicht zur Schleuse kommen.
Wenn sich wer anschließen möchte einfach Bescheid geben. Zeitlich ist auch 13:00 (Abfahrt) angestrebt.

VG Uli

p.s. In OL Nord wird gerade der Himmel blau und die Sonne komm raus


----------



## bergwerken (24. November 2013)

Na, wenn extra die Sonne in Nord für uns rauskommt, dann bin ich dabei !

VG
Thomas


----------



## freelancer3 (24. November 2013)

Treffpunkt ist 13:00 Uhr.
Ort: Donnerschweer Str. unter der Nordtangenten Brücke.
Wir sind dann jetzt schon 3 - Jens, Thomos, Uli


----------



## carstenx (24. November 2013)

Bin heute leider nicht dabei. 
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und ordentlich Rückenwind 
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freelancer3 (15. Dezember 2013)

Heute irgendwelche Aktivitäten ab 13:00 Uhr Schleuse?
p.s. von oben soll's ja trocken bleiben ....


----------



## carstenx (15. Dezember 2013)

Bin dabei.
Bis gleich 
Carsten


----------



## freelancer3 (25. Dezember 2013)

Frohe Weihnacht ... werde gleich die Sonne ausnutzen (mit dem Crosser) ... fahre über "Schleuse" gen Süden ...  bin ca. 12:50 Uhr an der Schleuse ... falls sich jemand dazugesellen möchte


----------



## greyscale (4. Januar 2014)

Wer issen morgen Mittag anner Schleuse?

g.


----------



## OldenBiker (5. Januar 2014)

Mal schauen, ob ich's schaffe.


----------



## freelancer3 (5. Januar 2014)

Werde vorbei schauen ... mit dem Crosser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted55821 (18. Januar 2014)

Moin! Fahrt ihr auch im Dunkeln mit Flutlicht?


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (18. Januar 2014)

comete schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr auch im Dunkeln mit Flutlicht?


wenn du uns vorher beim aufbau der flutlichtanlage im wald hilfst ;-) 
mittwochs nightrides ab 18h, lambertistr. 39, oldenburg.


----------



## carstenx (19. Januar 2014)

13.00 ?
Jemand dabei?


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## freelancer3 (19. Januar 2014)

Heute Schleuse 13:00? Ist jemand dabei?
(man sollte erst lesen ....bevor man schreibt oder fragt ...)

p.s. Crosser Time


----------



## See-R (21. Januar 2014)

Macht ihr morgen was ??


----------



## See-R (22. Januar 2014)

ist wohl doch etwas zu kalt heute !?


----------



## freelancer3 (26. Januar 2014)

Spielt heute jemand ab 13:00 Uhr im Schnee?


----------



## carstenx (26. Januar 2014)

Habe leider keine Zeit ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## freelancer3 (26. Januar 2014)

OK, ich bleibe dann im Stadt Norden ... (ohne am Schleusentreff vorbei zuschauen)


----------



## freelancer3 (26. Januar 2014)

freelancer3 schrieb:


> OK, ich bleibe dann im Stadt-Norden ... (ohne am Schleusentreff vorbei zuschauen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## See-R (26. Januar 2014)

war bereits gestern im Sandkrug... sehr nice


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (10. Februar 2014)

da es noch kein anderer getan hat und ich nicht weiss, ob es sich ausreichend rumgesprochen hat, möchte ich es ankündigen, da es bald wieder soweit ist:

am samstag, 15.02. findet wieder hadifu's legendäre eisbeintour statt.
für alle, die es von unserer OLRF-hp noch nicht wissen oder neuer sind oder lust auf eine tour mit ca. 40 gutgelaunten mtb-/crosskollegen haben.
abfahrt ist wieder an der lambertistr. 39 in oldenburg (oldb), 13:30.
seid bitte um schon um 12:45 da, so können die organisatoren mit euch noch die dinge wie anmeldung, bezahlung, essensteilnahme etc. in ruhe klären.


----------



## See-R (12. Februar 2014)

bspeedbikekilla schrieb:


> da es noch kein anderer getan hat und ich nicht weiss, ob es sich ausreichend rumgesprochen hat, möchte ich es ankündigen, da es bald wieder soweit ist:
> 
> am samstag, 15.02. findet wieder hadifu's legendäre eisbeintour statt.
> für alle, die es von unserer OLRF-hp noch nicht wissen oder neuer sind oder lust auf eine tour mit ca. 40 gutgelaunten mtb-/crosskollegen haben.
> ...



Auf der Page liest sich das so, als ob ihr ein sehr zügiges Tempo fahren möchtet, weil auch Crosser dabei sind!? 
55km sind gerade zu Jahresbeginn eine lange Strecke für mich ;-) Zumal ich keinen Crosser, sondern normalen 26er fahre 

liebe Grüße aus WHV


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. Februar 2014)

Hallo Richard,
das Tempo war in den letzten Jahren gemäßigt. Nach der Pause werden auch zwei Alternativen angeboten.
Also ein etwas kürzere und eine etwas längere Strecke, um sich den Rest zu geben....
Crosser sind zwar dabei, geben aber niemals das Tempo vor..!!!
Also einfach mal probieren.....


----------



## See-R (12. Februar 2014)

Oldenbürger__ schrieb:


> Hallo Richard,
> das Tempo war in den letzten Jahren gemäßigt. Nach der Pause werden auch zwei Alternativen angeboten.
> Also ein etwas kürzere und eine etwas längere Strecke, um sich den Rest zu geben....
> Crosser sind zwar dabei, geben aber niemals das Tempo vor..!!!
> Also einfach mal probieren.....



alles klar, bin dabei  irgendwann muss ich ja dieses Jahr anfangen  
Bringe wohl noch jemanden mit


----------



## Geestraider (12. Februar 2014)

habe leider schon ne kohlfahrt! wünsche aber viel spaß


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. Februar 2014)

See-R schrieb:


> alles klar, bin dabei  irgendwann muss ich ja dieses Jahr anfangen
> Bringe wohl noch jemanden mit



Hier findest Du die Informationen: http://www.oldenburgerradsportfreunde.de/
Anmelden kannst Du Dich am Besten bei Buhl-Bikes....

Bis bald im Wald....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. Februar 2014)

Geestraider schrieb:


> habe leider schon ne kohlfahrt! wünsche aber viel spaß



sehr schade, dass Du Dich wieder drückst...  
Dir soll die Wurst im ......
Lass es Dir schmecken....


----------



## Geestraider (12. Februar 2014)

Oldenbürger__ schrieb:


> sehr schade, dass Du Dich wieder drückst...
> Dir soll die Wurst im ......
> Lass es Dir schmecken....


erstens: drücke ich mich nicht, das nennts sich sozialverhalten 
zweitens: das würde dir so passen!!
drittens: danke!!! 
das jahr ist noch lang, da werden wir uns schon nochmal auf 2 rädern sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (12. Februar 2014)

Au ja...	
das würde mich freuen....
Wir sollten im April an die "Ohneworte"-Ostertour denken....


----------



## Geestraider (12. Februar 2014)

Oldenbürger__ schrieb:


> Au ja...
> das würde mich freuen....
> Wir sollten im April an die "Ohneworte"-Ostertour denken....


habe ich noch aufm zettel!!


----------



## Geestraider (15. Februar 2014)

viel spaß für eure eisbeintour! obwohl der name heute ja etwas deplaziert ist 
und vorsicht vor tieffliegenden gegenständen!!


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (15. Februar 2014)

Geestraider schrieb:


> vorsicht vor tieffliegenden gegenständen!!


jau, den hatten wir, geile tour mal wieder! aber was meinst du denn mit tieffliegenden gegenständen?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. Februar 2014)

Geestraider schrieb:


> vorsicht vor tieffliegenden gegenständen!!



Oh danke für die Warnung, Michi! Diese tieffliegenden Gegenstände, wäre fast getroffen worden...  puh.


----------



## Geestraider (16. Februar 2014)

in anbetracht des windes bezog sich die warnung in erster linie auf klein- und großholz 
in größeren gruppen fliegt aber auch gelegentlich mal ein bikekollege tief


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (16. Februar 2014)

Hi Michi,
hast Du Wurst, Kohl und Schnaps gut vertragen?


----------



## Geestraider (16. Februar 2014)

danke, ja supi vertragen...nur das letzte bier war schlecht


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (17. Februar 2014)

btw: falls sich hier von den eisbein-leuten jmd. angesprochen fühlt und am samstag ein paar bilder gemacht hat, vlt. könnte er sie auf unserer oldenburgerradsportfreunde-homepage einstellen. es sind natürlich nicht mehr so viele wie in den vergangenen 6 ausgaben der tour, weils ja irgendwann einfach nur noch wdh. ist und man im prinzip nur noch die jahreszahl unter den bildern ändern müsste 
grosses danke nochmal für die technisch sehr spannende strecke an ritzel, hadi und co!


----------



## bergwerken (19. Februar 2014)

War wieder eine Super Tour, vielen Dank an die Organisatoren und alle Helfer !

Noch eine Bitte an alle "Sonntagsfahrer"
Wenn andere Abfahrtzeiten (als 13.00) geplant werden, bitte hier kurz mitteilen, damit alle die Gelegenheit haben mitzufahren.

VG
Thomas


----------



## bergwerken (19. Februar 2014)

Fährt heute jemand um 18.00 ab Lambertistrasse ?

VG
Thomas


----------



## cruysen (5. März 2014)

Hallo! Wo kann man denn in der Region Oldenburg gut hin gehen, zum Fahrrad kaufen.
Ich war bisher bei:
- Stadler in Bremen (Massenladen halt. Liegt aber in der Nähe meiner Arbeit)
- Stückemann (scheint eher auf “normale Fahrräder“ spezialisiert zu sein)
- Beilken (bisher viel gutes von gehört. Ich war selber nicht so
 zufrieden. Kann aber damit zusammeb hängen, dass die Läden im Moment alle voll sind)
- Fahrrad Zentrum Oldenburg am Bahnhof (bisher die für mich beste Beratung bekommen)

Was gibt es denn sonst noch? Es soll in die Richtung Hardtail um die 1000€ gehen. Danke schon mal.


----------



## bergwerken (5. März 2014)

Versuchs mal hier bei Timo oder Steve: www.buhl-bikes.de (Lambertistrasse)


----------



## cruysen (5. März 2014)

Ah, da war ich auch schon mal. Schwierig fand ich da die Beschränkung auf Specialized. Im hochpreisigeren Sektor sicherlich top. In "meinem" Preisbereich nur das Rockhopper, was im Vergleich zu Cube, Bulls etc recht schlecht ausgestattet zu sein scheint.
Aber danke für den Tip


----------



## bergwerken (5. März 2014)

Ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bieten dann noch die Versender wie Canyon, Radon, Centurion usw.


----------



## cruysen (5. März 2014)

Alles klar, vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (5. März 2014)

1000€ Hardtail würde ich sagen Bulls oder Radon! Kenne allerdings den aktuellen Jahrgang noch nicht


----------



## cruysen (6. März 2014)

Das Bulls ist weit vorne mit dabei. Wollte als “erstes“ Bike nicht zum Versender, sondern gerne zum Local Dealer. 
Aber danke fpr eure Tips bisher.
Wie sind denn sonst die Erfahrungen mit dem Fahrradzentrum Oldenburg oder mit Beilken? Oder macht ihr alles selber?


----------



## Habiii (6. März 2014)

Fahrradzentrum ist ein guter laden, die haben auch gebraucht Räder zu guten preisen. Bin da ab und an und Kauf da kleinteile.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Geestraider (6. März 2014)

hatte mir letztes jahr ein cube bei fzo gekauft...alles top!!
wer technisch nicht so versiert ist sollte tatsächlich lieber vor ort kaufen!


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (7. März 2014)

ich wollte mal was in die runde fragen: woran liegt es eigentlich, dass der sonntagstermin, 13h, schleuse, so schwächelt? abfahrtzeit nicht toll, nachwirkungen der crosssaison, oder paar-/ alternative gruppenbildung? das wetter war ja ideal, die jahreszeit eh, weil noch nicht, wie im sommer, b-pflanzen das ganze erschweren.


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (7. März 2014)

cruysen schrieb:


> Ah, da war ich auch schon mal. Schwierig fand ich da die Beschränkung auf Specialized. Im hochpreisigeren Sektor sicherlich top. In "meinem" Preisbereich nur das Rockhopper, was im Vergleich zu Cube, Bulls etc recht schlecht ausgestattet zu sein scheint.
> Aber danke für den Tip



dein preisbereich könnte auch gut zu BOC in wechloy passen, ich mag die, sind günstig. weiss aber nicht, wie die ahnung haben, da das in meinem fall nicht not tut, es raus zu finden, da ich sie selbst habe.


----------



## cruysen (13. März 2014)

So, ich war dann doch Beilken. Geworden ist es das Cube Ltd 29 cc von 2013.
Jetzt heißt es erstmal etwas Ausdauer und Sitzfleisch zu entwickeln. Wenn beides dann da ist (geschätzt 2018 irgendwann) würde ich mich hier evtl auch gerne mal einer Runde anschließen


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (14. März 2014)

cruysen schrieb:


> Jetzt heißt es erstmal etwas Ausdauer und Sitzfleisch zu entwickeln. Wenn beides dann da ist (geschätzt 2018 irgendwann) würde ich mich hier evtl auch gerne mal einer Runde anschließen


 nein quatsch, du kannst einfach jetzt sonntag um 13h zur küstenkanalschleuse in oldenburg kommen. sonntags fahren meist nur bergwerken sowie ich, das allerdings sehr moderat, also rookiefreundlich.


----------



## cruysen (14. März 2014)

Ich mag es halt gar nicht, wenn Leute auf mich warten müssen und ich der Bremsklotz bin.
Aber schauen wir auch mal, was sich Wetter und Zeit sagen. 
Kenne mich aber vor allem in Süd-Oldenburg nur sehr wenig aus. Wo müsste ich denn dann hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (14. März 2014)

cruysen schrieb:


> Ich mag es halt gar nicht, wenn Leute auf mich warten müssen und ich der Bremsklotz bin.


kenne ich aus meiner Anfangszeit! allerdings hat mich das hinterherfahren so angespornt, das die meisten denen ich früher hinterher gefahren bin, jetzt mir hinterher fahren


----------



## cruysen (14. März 2014)

Jetzt Sonntag schaffe ich es zumindest zeitlich nicht. Ansonsten merke ich mir das mal vor.


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (15. März 2014)

cruysen schrieb:


> Ich mag es halt gar nicht, wenn Leute auf mich warten müssen und ich der Bremsklotz bin.
> Aber schauen wir auch mal, was sich Wetter und Zeit sagen.
> Kenne mich aber vor allem in Süd-Oldenburg nur sehr wenig aus. Wo müsste ich denn dann hin?



der genaue treffpunkt ist oben auf der brücke des niedersachsendamms, rechte seite richtung stadtauswärts gesehen, wo die kanalschleuse mitsamt des flusses drunter ist. vlt. sieht man sich da ja irgendwann an einem der nächsten sonntage nach dem, der jetzt kommt, wo du ja keine zeit hast.


----------



## Geestraider (15. März 2014)

Mal eben was anderes...nachdem mein Kumpel mir kürzlich mitgeteilt hat, das er es dieses Jahr beruflich nicht schafft an unserer jährlichen alpentour teilzunehmen, denke ich gerade über alternativen nach! jetzt dachte ich mir, frage mal hier im Forum, ob es vielleicht Interesse an einem Bikeurlaub im Land des Kaiserschmarrns gibt's 
ich schwanke noch zwischen einen festen Standort, oder vielleicht doch mal einen Alpencross auszuprobieren 
falls hier jemand Lust hat, mal etwas höher hinaus zu kommen als Osenberge, einfach melden


----------



## Geestraider (26. März 2014)

entschuldigt bitte, wollte euch mit meiner anfrage nicht verschrecken 
ihr dürft euch gerne weiter lokalen bikethemen widmen


----------



## Silas88 (28. März 2014)

Hallo, ich fahre cyclocross. Auf der olb radsportfreunde Seite steht das man sich sonntags trifft, steht das noch ? Wenn ja könnte ich da einfach so mit euch mit fahren 
Lg Silas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (29. März 2014)

Hallo Silas,

13.00 Sonntags ab Schleuse treffen sich unregelmässig einige Leute, in letzter Zeit allerdings nur wenige. 

Geht dann meistens Richtung - sandkrug/osenberge/steile wand/ - und was sonst noch an Trails da ist.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## greyscale (29. März 2014)

Silas88 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich fahre cyclocross. Auf der olb radsportfreunde Seite steht das man sich sonntags trifft, steht das noch ? Wenn ja könnte ich da einfach so mit euch mit fahren
> Lg Silas


Der Termin schwächelt schon den ganzen Winter. Vermutlich, weil die beiden Hauptleistungsträger sich letzten Herbst gegenseitig abgeschossen haben.

Zur Sicherheit würde ich jeweils hier im Forum oder im Chat auf der OLRF-Seite nochmal anfragen, ob jemand an der Schleuse steht.

g.


----------



## Silas88 (29. März 2014)

greyscale schrieb:


> Der Termin schwächelt schon den ganzen Winter. Vermutlich, weil die beiden Hauptleistungsträger sich letzten Herbst gegenseitig abgeschossen haben.
> 
> Zur Sicherheit würde ich jeweils hier im Forum oder im Chat auf der OLRF-Seite nochmal anfragen, ob jemand an der Schleuse steht.
> 
> g.




Danke der Antwort! Ich habe mich schon mit Thomas in Verbindung gesetzt
Vielleicht werden es ja noch mehr 
Danke der Antwort!  Ich habe mich schon mit Thomas in Verbindung Gesetz.  
Danke der Antwort!  Ich habe mich mit Thomas schon in Verbindung gesetzt. Vielleicht 

Danke der Antwort!  Ich habe mich schon mit Thomas


----------



## Eifelaner13 (2. April 2014)

Moin,

das herrliche Wetter lädt dazu ein wieder aktiver Mittwochs und Sonntags zu werden. Heute 18:00 Uhr zur kleinen Runde? Timo und ich würden uns über jeden MTBler freuen.

Gruß

Steve


----------



## carstenx (2. April 2014)

Bin dabei 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bergwerken (3. April 2014)

Eifelaner13 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das herrliche Wetter lädt dazu ein wieder aktiver Mittwochs und Sonntags zu werden. Heute 18:00 Uhr zur kleinen Runde? Timo und ich würden uns über jeden MTBler freuen.
> 
> ...



Moin,

das ist aber bereits seit Wochen so !!

Naja, besser spät als nie.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## miisch85 (3. April 2014)

moin moin würde mich auch gern ab kommenden Monat mal bei ner Tour anschließen wenn das in ordnung ist 
lg Michél


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (4. April 2014)

miisch85 schrieb:


> würde mich auch gern ab kommenden Monat mal bei ner Tour anschließen wenn das in ordnung ist
> lg Michél



klar ist das in ordnung! 

falls sie dir nicht bekannt sind, hier die treffzeiten:
sonntags, 13h ab küstenkanalschleuse, oben auf der brücke am niedersachsendamm
mittwochs, 18h ab lambertistr. 39


----------



## miisch85 (5. April 2014)

Danke freue mich drauf =)
Bike kommt nächste Woche und ab Mai habe ich dann auch wieder genug zeit bin ewig nich 
gefahren und früher eigentlich auch eher bmx und dann ein wenig trail-mtb hoffe das ist kein problem für euch 
=)


----------



## bergwerken (6. April 2014)

Werde heute direkt ab Franzosenplatz/Sankrug starten.

VG
thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzel007 (9. April 2014)

Kurz vorm Start: Heute 18:00 ab Buhl Bikes!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (20. April 2014)

Good morning in the morning und Frohe Ostern!!!
So, was steht heute auf dem Programm?

MTB-Treff, 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse....


----------



## bergwerken (20. April 2014)

Na, dann bis gleich !

VG
Thomas


----------



## carstenx (20. April 2014)

Bin leider nicht dabei. Euch viel Spaß beim Hasen jagen 
viele grüße
Carsten


----------



## Timo007 (20. April 2014)

Moinsen und auch frohe Ostern!Wie iss den mit einer Ostermontags Tour ? Familien freundlich so gegen 10:00 Uhr ? Gruß Timo


----------



## carstenx (20. April 2014)

bin morgen dabei. Kann aber nur bis ca 12:00
Wo?


----------



## Timo007 (20. April 2014)

10:00 Uhr Lambertistr am Laden ? Gruß Timo  Aber bei Regen kneife ich!


----------



## carstenx (23. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
Das Wetter ist perfekt für eine 18:00 Tour!  
Jemand dabei?  
Viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## bergwerken (23. April 2014)

Hallo Carsten,

da bin ich dabei !

VG
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (30. April 2014)

fährt heute jemand ?

VG
Thomas


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Mai 2014)

Freelancer3 und ich wollen Morgen stollenbreift Rtg. Dötlingen fahren. 
Treffen bereits um 10 Uhr an der Schleuse, da unser Zeifenster nach hinten ein wenig blockiert ist.
Es werden ca. 80 km und über 4 Stunden im Sattel...
Hat jemand Interesse und will uns begleiten?


----------



## speedybikerin (8. Mai 2014)

Ich würde gerne die Strecke Oldenburg - Sandkrug kennenlernen und mich der Sonntagstour um 13.00 Uhr anschließen. Müsste dazu aber im Vorfeld wissen, ob die Tour stattfindet.


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (8. Mai 2014)

speedybikerin schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne die Strecke Oldenburg - Sandkrug kennenlernen und mich der Sonntagstour um 13.00 Uhr anschließen. Müsste dazu aber im Vorfeld wissen, ob die Tour stattfindet.


meist postet hier jemand rechtzeitig sonntag morgens, wenn er fahren will.


----------



## bergwerken (14. Mai 2014)

Fährt heute jemand ab Lambertistrasse ?


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (14. Mai 2014)

Huhu,
ging heute nicht, musst leider zu lange .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (17. Mai 2014)

Morgen jemand Lust auf Sandkrug?
Treffen um 13 Uhr  an der Schleuse...


----------



## bergwerken (17. Mai 2014)

Natürlich, was sonst ! 

_Das Reh springt hoch, das Reh springt weit, das kann es auch es hat ja Zeit._


----------



## Geestraider (17. Mai 2014)

War heute schon bei dem herrlichen Wetter unterwegs


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (17. Mai 2014)

ach ja, wollte Dir auch mal wieder sagen, dass Du den Bereich Dötlingen gerne mal ein wenig pflegen darfst...


----------



## Geestraider (17. Mai 2014)

Huntepadd ist frei, gegen den Rest kommt man jetzt nicht mehr an


----------



## bergwerken (27. Mai 2014)

Wer ist denn am Sonntag (1.6.) in Venne dabei ?? Wiehencross !!!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (27. Mai 2014)

ja, darüber habe ich bereits philosophiert....


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. Mai 2014)

WIEHEN-CROSS (CTF) IN VENNE BEI BRAMSCHE AM 01.06.2014

Genauer gesagt findet der Wiehen-Cross, http://www.wiehen-cross.de, 
um den Ort Venne im nördlichen Wiehengebirge/ Kalkriese statt (100 km von OL). 
Die Organisation ist erfahrungsgemäß einfach klasse.
Die Helfer sind alle ansprechbar und sympathisch.

Die Streckenführung kommt der Wadenkneifer-CTF recht nahe. Ob 30 km, 55 km oder 75 km, hier kann jeder auf seine Kosten kommen. Und Höhenmeter können auch genossen werden.

Pasta Bar & Co. für den kleinen Preis runden alles ab.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. Mai 2014)

1 Jahr MountainBIKE - Zeitschrift  für 54,90€ + BESTCHOICE 45 Euro-Gutschein

Sehr nettes Angebot. Bitte rechtzeitig kündigen! 
http://hukd.mydealz.de/deals/1-jahr-mountainbike-54-90-bestchoice-45-euro-gutschein-359852


----------



## bergwerken (31. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre morgen nach Venne.
Ich kann noch zwei mitnehmen, bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (1. Juni 2014)

Hoffe Venne war gut!
Bin gerade aus Braunlage zurück  4 Tage Harz, alles gegeben


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. Juni 2014)

Venne war wie immer klasse.
Gute Orga, gutes Wetter, geiles Strecke.
Dieses Jahr mit ein paar Abwandlungen.
Aber Harz war sicher auch sehr nett...

Wann fahren wir denn mal wieder zusammen?


----------



## Geestraider (1. Juni 2014)

Harz var ligesome altid rart! 
Entwickelt sich langsam zu den dänischen Alpen 
Aber die Trails immer noch Top!
Ich hoffe doch das wir bald mal wieder fahren!


----------



## Geestraider (29. Juni 2014)

Ziemlich ruhig hier zur Zeit!
Oder sind alle so fleißig am biken


----------



## ritzel007 (2. Juli 2014)

Moin zusammen,
ich will hier mal wieder Reklame für den Mittwoch Abend Termin machen: 
Nächste Gelegenheit schon heute um 18:00 ab Buhl Bikes!

Gruß
Henning


----------



## bergwerken (2. Juli 2014)

Dann um 18.00 !

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## juergendiekmann (2. Juli 2014)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Dann um 18.00 !
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


ich komm auch


----------



## rocker77 (16. Juli 2014)

Moin,

suche einen Ludger aus Oldenburg? Ist um die 50. Habe Ihn auf dem Wiehencross kennengelernt.
Leider seine email verbummelt. Vielleicht kennt ihn ja jemand.

Danke euch...


----------



## ritzel007 (16. Juli 2014)

Moin zusammen,

mal wieder die Mittwochs-Erinnerung: Heute bei super Wetter Treffen um 18:00 bei Buhl Bikes!

Gruß
Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (16. Juli 2014)

rocker77 schrieb:


> Moin, suche einen Ludger aus Oldenburg? Ist um die 50. Habe Ihn auf dem Wiehencross kennengelernt.
> Leider seine email verbummelt. Vielleicht kennt ihn ja jemand.



Kenne nur einen Lüder aus OL


----------



## bergwerken (19. Juli 2014)

Moin zusammen,

bei der Hitze will ich morgen so ab 9.00 starten.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat, bitte melden.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Geestraider (19. Juli 2014)

Also ich starte morgen auch sehr früh...Richtung Oberstdorf


----------



## bergwerken (19. Juli 2014)

Na dann viel Spass im Allgäu


----------



## Geestraider (19. Juli 2014)

Danke, aber da wird ja nur das Auto geparkt  Danach geht's weiter zum Lago Maggiore


----------



## bergwerken (23. Juli 2014)

Moin, Moin

nur im Wald ist's ein bisschen kalt.

!8.00 Uhr Lambertistrasse.

VG
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (29. Juli 2014)

Moin!
Ich bin ab und zu mal in Mollberg (zwischen Wiefelstede und Spohle) und suche nach artgerechten Wegen für's MTB. Hat jemand zufällig ein paar Tips für Ortsunkundige oder vielleicht sogar GPS-Daten? Habe schon länger nicht mehr im Sattel gesessen, würde aber gern wieder ein bisschen Biken...
Viele Grüße aus HB!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo frithjof,

wenn Du schon da oben bist, dann würde ich das Waldstück Herrenneuen empfehlen. Das zieht sich von Conneforde bis nach Varel/Obenstrohe. Ist nett da, Waldwege sind schön. Anspruch und Leckerlies sind aber nicht unbedingt zu erwarten...
Ansonsten musst Du immer ganz nach Oldenburg kommen und dann geht es Rtg. Sandkrug. GPS-Daten geben wir hier grundsätzlich nicht weiter. Schau mal zu einem Treffen rein, dann lernst du uns und die Gegend kennen...

LG Oldenbürger


----------



## Geestraider (29. Juli 2014)

Melde mich heile und wohlbehalten zurück


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. Juli 2014)

Alpencross?


----------



## Geestraider (29. Juli 2014)

Jupp


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. Juli 2014)

cool....
Parameter: km, hm, Tage, Platten,.....


----------



## frithjof (29. Juli 2014)

Oldenbürger__ schrieb:


> Hallo frithjof,
> 
> wenn Du schon da oben bist, dann würde ich das Waldstück Herrenneuen empfehlen. Das zieht sich von Conneforde bis nach Varel/Obenstrohe. Ist nett da, Waldwege sind schön. Anspruch und Leckerlies sind aber nicht unbedingt zu erwarten...
> Ansonsten musst Du immer ganz nach Oldenburg kommen und dann geht es Rtg. Sandkrug. GPS-Daten geben wir hier grundsätzlich nicht weiter. Schau mal zu einem Treffen rein, dann lernst du uns und die Gegend kennen...
> ...


Vielen Dank, das werden wir mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Geestraider (29. Juli 2014)

380km 10000hm 6 tage 0 platten
so pi mal Daumen


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. Juli 2014)

frithjof schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, das werden wir mal ausprobieren!


Sprichst Du auch mit Deinem Rad?  grins


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (29. Juli 2014)

Geestraider schrieb:


> 380km 10000hm 6 tage 0 platten
> so pi mal Daumen


okay, dann kannst Du jetzt ja hier wieder mal ein wenig freischneiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (29. Juli 2014)

Na klar, ihr nicht? ;-) 
Ich bin mit meiner Frau ein paar Tage dort und wir wollten die Räder mitnehmen!


----------



## Geestraider (29. Juli 2014)

hahaha...ist den aufwand kaum wert


----------



## Geestraider (30. August 2014)

Alles ziemlich tot hier


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. August 2014)

jupp, aktuell ist Rennrad erste Wahl...
Aber das Gelände kommt wieder, Herbst und Winter....


----------



## Geestraider (30. August 2014)

Verstehe, weniger B-Pflanzen


----------



## Sternchen82 (1. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und auf der Suche nach Anschluss zum biken. ich komme aus Friesoythe und fange gerade erst wieder an mit dem biken, so dass meine Kondition noch nicht die beste ist. Fahre Touren oder aber auch im Gelände.
Würde mich freuen, wenn man sich vielleicht mal zum gemeinsamen biken verabreden könnte. 

LG Sternchen82


----------



## Geestraider (1. September 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen!
Friesoythe, da würde sichThüle ja anbieten 
Da kann man ganz gut biken, leider etwas ab vom Schuss für mich


----------



## Sternchen82 (1. September 2014)

Also mein Bike passt auch ins Auto, dass ich nach Oldenburg kommen kann


----------



## Geestraider (1. September 2014)

Auch nicht ganz meine Richtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sternchen82 (1. September 2014)

Ja habs gerade im Profil gesehen 
Dahin könnte mich mein Auto aber auch noch bringen


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. September 2014)

So, kurzer Hinweis auf die Teuto-Tour am nächsten Wochenende!
Habe dieses Jahr selber sogar mal Zeit für dieses Event. 
Hoffe, dass das Wetter mitspielt....

http://www.teutotour.de/

Auf der Seite sind soweit alle Informationen....

Bis denne


----------



## Bikeschwester (3. September 2014)

Sag mal Hallo ins Forum. Lasse gerade meine Zweiradleidenschaft wieder aufleben und freu mich, dass es hier Erfahrungswerte und MTB-Kultur gibt. Ich les mal einfach bisschen mit...

Grüße


----------



## Geestraider (3. September 2014)

Lesen bildet ja bekanntlich!!


----------



## Bikeschwester (3. September 2014)

...bloß keine Beinmuskulatur ...


----------



## Geestraider (3. September 2014)

...aber die hat man doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sternchen82 (6. September 2014)

Bikeschwester schrieb:


> ...bloß keine Beinmuskulatur ...


Hihi der war gut


----------



## Bikeschwester (14. September 2014)

Huhu.
Gibts noch jemanden, der in der Gegend Wildenloh/Wold/Woldsee fährt??


----------



## bergwerken (16. September 2014)

Bikeschwester schrieb:


> Huhu.
> Gibts noch jemanden, der in der Gegend Wildenloh/Wold/Woldsee fährt??



Das fahren wir gelegentlich bei der Mittwochsrunde.
Start ist um 18.00 ab Buhl Bikes, Lambertistraße in Oldenburg.
Demnächst auch wieder mit Beleuchtung als night ride.

Sonntags dann um 13.00 ab Schleuse/Niedersachsendamm, dann gehts nach Sandkrug, Osenberge usw. manchmal auch bis Dötlingen.


----------



## Bikeschwester (16. September 2014)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Das fahren wir gelegentlich bei der Mittwochsrunde.
> Start ist um 18.00 ab Buhl Bikes, Lambertistraße in Oldenburg.
> Demnächst auch wieder mit Beleuchtung als night ride.
> 
> Sonntags dann um 13.00 ab Schleuse/Niedersachsendamm, dann gehts nach Sandkrug, Osenberge usw. manchmal auch bis Dötlingen.



Danke für den Hinweis! Klingt gut! Kann man da denn auch als Einsteiger mal einsteigen, also dann eher in die Mittwochsrunde? Ich weiß ja nicht, wann ihr das so entscheidet, wo ihr genau langfahren wollt. Würd mich jedenfalls gern mal einklinken, wenn Wildenloh/Wold dran ist, und es die Möglichkeit gibt. Allerdings würd ich dann gern in der Gegend direkt dazustoßen (irgendein Parkplatz oder so), da ich von zuhause auf den Wildenloh spucken kann, und dann nicht unbedingt noch in die Lambertistraße düsen wollen würde.

Osenberge interessieren mich natürlich auch, allerdings hab ich gerade noch etwas respekt vor den Ausmaßen einer solchen Tour. Hab gerad erst angefangen und bin noch nicht über 35km rausgefahren. Wieviel km kommen da zusammen ab Niedesachsendamm gesehen?


----------



## bergwerken (16. September 2014)

Bikeschwester schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis! Klingt gut! Kann man da denn auch als Einsteiger mal einsteigen, also dann eher in die Mittwochsrunde? Ich weiß ja nicht, wann ihr das so entscheidet, wo ihr genau langfahren wollt. Würd mich jedenfalls gern mal einklinken, wenn Wildenloh/Wold dran ist, und es die Möglichkeit gibt. Allerdings würd ich dann gern in der Gegend direkt dazustoßen (irgendein Parkplatz oder so), da ich von zuhause auf den Wildenloh spucken kann, und dann nicht unbedingt noch in die Lambertistraße düsen wollen würde.
> 
> Osenberge interessieren mich natürlich auch, allerdings hab ich gerade noch etwas respekt vor den Ausmaßen einer solchen Tour. Hab gerad erst angefangen und bin noch nicht über 35km rausgefahren. Wieviel km kommen da zusammen ab Niedesachsendamm gesehen?



Mittwochs wird erst nach Eintreffen bei Buhl Bikes entschieden wo es hingeht. Sonntags sind es ab/bis Niedersachsendamm so 35 bis 45 je nach Tour, selten mehr nur wenn es nach Dötlingen geht.


----------



## Bikeschwester (16. September 2014)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Mittwochs wird erst nach Eintreffen bei Buhl Bikes entschieden wo es hingeht. Sonntags sind es ab/bis Niedersachsendamm so 35 bis 45 je nach Tour, selten mehr nur wenn es nach Dötlingen geht.



Ah OK. Und wo fahrt ihr Mittwochs sonst noch hin?


----------



## bergwerken (16. September 2014)

Bikeschwester schrieb:


> Ah OK. Und wo fahrt ihr Mittwochs sonst noch hin?


Im Norden und Nordwesten wäre da die Seenrunde mit Drielaker See, Stadtwald, Blankenburger See und kleiner Bornhorster See.
Alternativ im Norden Ofernerdiek mit Swartje Moor, Rasteder Forst, Loy, Ipweger Moor Trails und alter Braker Bahnweg.

In Sandkrug natürlich auch der Huntetrail im Barneführer Holz.

Aber Grau ist alle Theorie, einfach mal mitfahren.


----------



## Bikeschwester (17. September 2014)

bergwerken schrieb:


> Im Norden und Nordwesten wäre da die Seenrunde mit Drielaker See, Stadtwald, Blankenburger See und kleiner Bornhorster See.
> Alternativ im Norden Ofernerdiek mit Swartje Moor, Rasteder Forst, Loy, Ipweger Moor Trails und alter Braker Bahnweg.
> 
> In Sandkrug natürlich auch der Huntetrail im Barneführer Holz.
> ...



Recht hast Du da, vielen Dank für die Ermutigung!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (22. September 2014)

*Biker-Treffen auf dem Kramermarkt am 04.10.2014*

Treffpunkt: Orgel an der Messestraße
Zeit: Samstag, 04.10.2014; 19.00 Uhr

Wer zu einem gemütlichen Bikertreffen kommen möchte,
sollte sich rechtzeitig einfinden, um einen netten Kramermarktgang zu machen.

Wer sich später dazu gesellen möchte sollte sich melden,
dann kann per Handy ein späterer Treffpunkt ausgemacht werden.

Ich denke es ist mal wieder eine gute Möglichkeit für einen netten Plausch.
Wer dabei sein möchte, sollte sich hier melden, dann haben wir einen Überblick....

LG Lüder


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (22. September 2014)

*Während der Wintersaison 2014 / 2015 ist mal wieder Stammtischzeit !!!*

Während der Wintersaison ist Stammtischzeit!
In den letzten Jahren war es ein toller Austausch zwischen Radsportbegeisterten.
Startend ab 07. November gibt's auch dieses Jahr einen Stammtisch an jedem ersten Freitag im Monat, jeweils ab 20:00 Uhr.

Also am

07. November 2014:
05. Dezember 2014:
02. Januar 2015:
06. Februar 2015:
06. März 2015:

Notiert schon mal die Termine.
Die Örtlichkeiten gebe ich noch rechtzeitig bekannt.
Ich werde wieder wechselnde Gaststätten und Lokale als Treffpunkt anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (22. September 2014)

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja auch einmal dabei zu sein


----------



## Geestraider (18. Oktober 2014)

Nix mehr los hier?
Oder schon Alle m Winterschlaf?


----------



## Bikeschwester (18. Oktober 2014)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Nix mehr los hier?
> Oder schon Alle m Winterschlaf?


nein, im Gegenteil. Bestes Herbstwetter, da kann man doch super unterwegs sein. War neulich auch mal in der Geest/Huntepad (allerdings ohne Rad). Schöne Gegend muss ich sagen, kann man sicherlich auch nett biken, oder?


----------



## Geestraider (18. Oktober 2014)

Da kann man super biken! Wenn nicht gerade das gemeine Fußvolk über Dötlingen herzieht


----------



## Bikeschwester (18. Oktober 2014)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Da kann man super biken! Wenn nicht gerade das gemeine Fußvolk über Dötlingen herzieht


am besten noch die mit den Stöckern ne...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (1. November 2014)

Der erste Stammtisch der Oldenburger Radsportfreunde in dieser Winterpause findet im Restaurant Terrazza, statt.
Treffpunkt ist am 07.11.2014 um 20.00 Uhr in der Weißenmoorstraße 284, 26125 Oldenburg.

Anmeldungen gerne an mich oder hier auf der Seite.

Grüße, Lüder


----------



## Geestraider (1. November 2014)

Kann mich mal jemand kneifen! Ich war heut biken...und zwar "IN KURZ"!!
Fühlte sich gut an, aber macht mir auch irgendwie Angst


----------



## Bikeschwester (1. November 2014)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Kann mich mal jemand kneifen! Ich war heut biken...und zwar "IN KURZ"!!
> Fühlte sich gut an, aber macht mir auch irgendwie Angst


..ich find den button für virtuelles kneifen zwar gerade nicht, aber mir ging es heut recht ähnlich. Ich war nämlich in lang, und fand es schon gewagt im november ohne jacke loszufahren. dann hab ich mich natürlich geärgert, dass ich zu nix kurzem gegriffen hab. Wo warst Du unterwegs?


----------



## Geestraider (1. November 2014)

Ne kleine Runde zwischen Ganderkesee und Wildeshausen, für mehr reichte heute die Zeit leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted55821 (8. November 2014)

kurze Hose ist nun aber endgültig vorbei...
ich geh dann mal in den Winterschlaf und denk an die guten alten Zeiten:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/65981


----------



## Geestraider (8. November 2014)

Ja stimmt, mit kurz war heute nix, trotz super Sonnenschein!!
Aber war trotzdem eine richtig schöne Herbsttour über Dötlinger Trails...ohne Spaziergängerhorden


----------



## Bikeschwester (8. November 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand irgendwo hin?


----------



## Geestraider (8. November 2014)

Habe heute schon Alles gegeben 
Aber mal schauen wie es nächstes WE aussieht


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (8. November 2014)

Nabend,

auf dem gestrigen Stammtisch haben zwei Biker angekündigt um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse zu sein....


----------



## Bikeschwester (9. November 2014)

Oldenbürger__ schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> auf dem gestrigen Stammtisch haben zwei Biker angekündigt um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse zu sein....


danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greyscale (9. November 2014)

Oldenbürger__ schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> auf dem gestrigen Stammtisch haben zwei Biker angekündigt um 13.00 Uhr an der Schleuse zu sein....



Und wer war denn wirklich da...?

Meiner einer und sonst nüms.

Wir müssen mit dem Termin etwas besser umgehen, sonst ist der tot.

g.


----------



## Geestraider (9. November 2014)

greyscale schrieb:


> Und wer war denn wirklich da...?



Mal abgesehen das mir der Umweg über OL zu weit ist, ist dass genau der Grund wieso Ich für gewöhnlich gleich alleine fahre!!!


----------



## greyscale (9. November 2014)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen das mir der Umweg über OL zu weit ist, ist dass genau der Grund wieso Ich für gewöhnlich gleich alleine fahre!!!



Also ich finde ja, dass die dreißig km hin und dreißig km zurück irgendwie ein ganz schwaches Argument sind.

Wer will, findet Wege,
wer nicht will, findet Gründe.

Quatsch, du hast vollkommen recht. Mir wäre das auch zuviel Aufwand!

g.


----------



## Geestraider (9. November 2014)

30hin und 30 zurück sind weniger das Problem, nur wenn man dann auch noch vergebens wartet!!!
Da fahre Ich dann doch lieber gleich in den Wald


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. November 2014)

greyscale schrieb:


> Und wer war denn wirklich da...?
> 
> Meiner einer und sonst nüms.
> 
> ...


Tut mir leid ...
Aber ich hatte da zwei Stimmen im Ohr....
Ansonsten gerne vorher posten, dass man kommt, vielleicht  gesellt sich ja dann jemand dazu....


----------



## Geestraider (14. November 2014)

Bikeschwester schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand irgendwo hin?


Schon etwas her, aber ja, wollte morgen ne Runde drehen


----------



## Bikeschwester (16. November 2014)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Schon etwas her, aber ja, wollte morgen ne Runde drehen


hab irgendwie gar keine Benachrichtigung für die letzten Beiträge hier erhalten.. morgen war denn wohl gestern, ne.


----------



## Geestraider (17. November 2014)

Bikeschwester schrieb:


> hab irgendwie gar keine Benachrichtigung für die letzten Beiträge hier erhalten.. morgen war denn wohl gestern, ne.


Skandal!!!
Äähhh...ja, da war der Samstag mit gemeint!! Der Sonntag war auch nicht wirklich zum vor die Tür gehen


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (2. Dezember 2014)

Zweiter Stammtisch der Oldenburger Radsportfreunde:

Der zweite Stammtisch in dieser Winterpause findet im Restaurant & Bar Akdeniz, statt. 
Treffpunkt ist am 05.12.2014 um 20.00 Uhr in der Siebenbürger Straße 86, 26127 Oldenburg.
Anmeldungen gerne an mich oder hier auf der Seite in der Kommentarfunktion.
Vorher findet die legendäre Weihnachtsfeier bei Buhl Bikes in der Lambertistraße statt. Nähere Infos auf deren Homepage.

Grüße, Lüder
http://www.oldenburgerradsportfreunde.de/


----------



## Geestraider (24. Dezember 2014)

Wünsche schöne Weihnachtstage!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeschwester (24. Dezember 2014)

Danke Dir ebensoHoHoHo 
Die Heiligabendtour fiel ja heute eher matschig aus...


----------



## Bikeschwester (24. Dezember 2014)

und allen anderen natürlich auch frohe Weihnachten..


----------



## Geestraider (24. Dezember 2014)

Hahaha...
Aber zum Wochenende soll es ja besser werden!! Perfekt um die Kalorien abzustrampeln


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (25. Dezember 2014)

Uli und ich wollen Morgen früh um 11.00 Uhr mit dem Crosser Rtg. Sandkrug. 
Treffen an der Küstenkanalschleuse.
Fahrzeit ca. 2 bis 2,5 Stunden.
Wer mit will... einfach da sein..


----------



## bspeedbikekilla (10. Januar 2015)

will morgen, 13 h, jmd an der schleuse sein?


----------



## Kalles (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo

Fahrtechniktraining am 24.01.2015 bei trockenem Wetter.
Bei Bedarf bitte melden.
Treffpunkt 9 Uhr 45 auf dem Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Wer Lust hat kann am Freien Treff teilnehmen.
Start 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de , vielleicht im Schnee? 

Gruß an alle
Kalle


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (30. Januar 2015)

Der nächste Stammtisch in dieser Winterpause findet am 06.02.2015 im Schwan statt.
Treffpunkt ist um 20.00 Uhr, Stau 34, 26122 Oldenburg.
Anmeldungen gerne an mich oder hier auf der Seite in der Kommentarfunktion.
Dann gibt es sicher auch weitere Informationen zur Eisbeintour.
Der Geländeritt findet am 21.02.2015 statt. Also "Save the day!"

Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## bruenni (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Jemand am Sonntag bei gutem Wetter zeit ein bisschen mit dem mtb rumzuschüsseln?Gibt es die Niedersachsen Damm Fraktion noch oder welche Gruppen treffen sich aktuell? 

Gruss olli


----------



## OldenBiker (3. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre am Sonntag mit Katja Richtung Blankenburger See. Will mich mit ihr voraussichtlich gegen 11:00 Uhr am Bahnhof treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bruenni (4. Februar 2015)

Hallo Oldenbiker,
ich hätte wohl Interesse am Stammtisch am Frewitag. Schon zusagen? Findet es statt?

Gruss Olli


----------



## OldenBiker (4. Februar 2015)

Kann ich Dir nicht sagen, weil ich nicht hinkomme. Was mit dem MTB-Treff so los ist weiss ich ich eh nicht, fahre ja schon länger nicht mehr mit. Bin mit 'ner eigenen kleinen Truppe unterwegs.
Guckst Du hier: http://www.oldenbiker.info/index.php/mtb-treff


----------



## boing (4. Februar 2015)

bruenni schrieb:


> Hallo Oldenbiker,
> ich hätte wohl Interesse am Stammtisch am Frewitag. Schon zusagen? Findet es statt?
> 
> Gruss Olli



Oldenbiker != Oldenbürger ;-)

Der Stammtisch am Freitag im Schwan findet statt.


----------



## bruenni (4. Februar 2015)

Siehe Nachricht, ich korrigiere mich bereits zuvor.


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. Februar 2015)

boing schrieb:


> Oldenbiker != Oldenbürger ;-)
> 
> Der Stammtisch am Freitag im Schwan findet statt.



Stimmt, der Stammtisch hat stattgefunden...
Es hat ein Entschuldigungszettel oder ein ärztliches Attest von Dir gefehlt...  
Kannst Du aber wieder gut machen....  beim nächsten Stammtisch...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo Radsportlerinnen und Radsportler,,

herzlich Willkommen zur 8. Eisbein-Tour.
Das Team freut sich wieder auf Euch und auf eine schöne, gemeinsame Tour.
Wir bieten Euch wieder:

-eine schöne, geführte Tour von Oldenburg nach Rastede,
-einen Verpflegungsposten mit Heißgetränken,
-einen Besuch im Rasteder Hallenbad zum Duschen, Aufwärmen und Entspannen,
-ein gutes Essen im Bistro am Bahnhof, Ladestraße, Rastede und
-einen schönen Tag mit netten Leuten!

Aufgrund der großen Teilnehmerzahl ist immer ein gewisses Maß an
Organisation und Planung notwendig. Deshalb hier noch einmal einige wichtige
Hinweise:

Wir erwarten von Euch:

-Pünktlichkeit! (Eintreffen 21.02.2015 bis 12.15 Uhr),
-ein funktionierendes MTB oder ein Crosser (Licht!?),
-ausreichend Kondition (ca. 65 km),
-witterungsgerechte Kleidung (vorzugsweise Blau / Gelb)
-Anmeldung bei Buhl-Bikes
-gute Laune!!!

Zeitplan:
12:30 Abfahrt
14:45 Pause am Blankenburger See
17:30 Ankunft Hallenbad Rastede
danach Essen im Bistro am Bahnhof

Streckenverlauf:
Erst Rtg. Westen, Wold, Wildenloh, Everstener Moor, Hundsmühler Höhe,
Ut-Kiek, Blankenburg, Bornhorst, Ipwege, Loy, Rastede

Die Tour versteht sich als Gesamt-Event. Von Freunden für Freunde. Es ist
kein Rennen, sondern ein rein privates Treffen. Den Eintritt für den
Hallenbadbesuch und sein Essen im Lokal bezahlt jeder Teilnehmer selbst,
ansonsten entstehen keine Kosten.

Bitte unbedingt anmelden!
Anmeldungen sind ab sofort bei Buhl-Bikes, Lambertistraße 39, möglich. Auf
eine schöne Tour!

Wiebke, Timo, Lüder, Henning, HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geestraider (24. Februar 2015)

"Mountainbiken für Norddeutsche" ist eines der Hauptthemen auf der diesjährigen Rad + Outdoor Messe in Bremen 
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. Februar 2015)

Geestraider schrieb:


> "Mountainbiken für Norddeutsche" ist eines der Hauptthemen auf der diesjährigen Rad + Outdoor Messe in Bremen
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!


Wann? Wo?


----------



## Geestraider (24. Februar 2015)

Oldenbürger__ schrieb:


> Wann? Wo?


7 & 8 März Messe Bremen


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. Februar 2015)

danke


----------



## greyscale (27. Februar 2015)

Oldenbürger__ schrieb:


> danke



Wir könnten zusammen hinfahren.

g.


----------



## leon-mtb (10. März 2015)

hallo bin oldenburger mountainbiker und wollt mal wissen worum es sich hier genau handelt. ist das hier ein verein oder worum genau handelt es sich hier
gruß kevin


----------



## Geestraider (11. März 2015)

Alles Streng Geheim hier


----------



## greyscale (16. März 2015)

leon-mtb schrieb:


> hallo bin oldenburger mountainbiker und wollt mal wissen worum es sich hier genau handelt. ist das hier ein verein oder worum genau handelt es sich hier
> gruß kevin



Ganz genau? Dies ist ein Fred in einem mtb-orientierten Internetforum, in dem sich MTBler (und gelegentlich auch andere Radler) aus und um Oldenburg über ihr Hobby und die lokale "Szene" austauschen. Weitere Möglichkeiten, in diesem Bereich Kontakte zu knüpfen und zu pflegen, gibt es beispielsweise bei
http://www.buhl-bikes.de/   
http://www.fahrradstation-oldenburg.de/virthos/virthos.php
http://www.fahrrad-beilken.de/
http://www.oldenburgerradsportfreunde.de/

g.

Edit: 'Tschulligung, irgendwie funktioniert das mit den Links hier nicht vernünftig:-(


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. März 2015)

Karfreitag - Erinnerungsfahrt an "ohneworte"

Vor zwei Jahren ist unser lieber Jens, aka "ohneworte", viel zu früh verstorben.
Er ist nicht vergessen und wir wollen uns mit einer gemeinsamen Runde an ihn erinnern.
Treffen soll am Karfreitag in Delmenhorst an den Graftwiesen sein. 
Uhrzeit 11.00 Uhr. 
Von da aus soll es gemeinsam durchs Gelände gehen.
Die Strecke ist sowohl für MTB als auch für Crosser geeignet.
Große Höhe, Flachsbäke, Dötlingen (Kaffee Stop), Poggenpohlsmoor, Ostrittrum,
Huntetrail, Sandkrug, Oldenburg.
Es besteht in Oldenburg die Möglichkeit wieder mit dem Zug nach Delmenhorst zu fahren.
Oder man fährt wieder ab Dötlingen Rtg. Delmenhorst. 
Und zwischendurch werden wir sicher viele Erinnerungen über Jens austauschen. 

Für die Mitfahrer aus Oldenburg gilt folgende Abfahrtszeit mit dem Zug nach Delmenhorst:
10.35 Uhr Abfahrt HBF Oldenburg; Gleis 3
Anmeldungen zur Tour gerne hier.

Für Rückfragen stehe ich natürlich zur Verfügung. 
Ach ja, für die Gesamtstrecke sollte man 100 km einplanen...

LG Oldenbürger


----------



## Geestraider (29. März 2015)

Ist ja eigentlich Pflicht!
Muss mal schauen ob ich das schaffe, wäre schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. April 2015)

So, wir sind wieder alle zuhause.
Witterungsbedingt haben wir ein paar Spielereien ausgelassen. 
Das Zählen der Pfützen habe ich irgendwann aufgegeben.
Aber es war insgesamt ne tolle Tour und eine schöne Erinnerung an unseren Jens.
Es sind dann 85 km geworden. Bei guten Wegen wäre es ein wenig mehr gewesen.

Bis nächstes Mal!


----------



## Geestraider (3. April 2015)

Nächstes mal dann wieder mit den üblichen Spielereien 
Bei mir waren es 20km weniger, aber hatte trotzdem gereicht


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (7. Mai 2015)

Hallo Bikefreunde !
nach einem etwas längerem und zeitlich unterschätztem Gehmigungsverfahren für den 8. Wiehen-Cross liegt nun die Freigabe der Grundbesitzer für dieses sportliche Mountainbike-Event vor: Sonntag 17. Mai 2015
Der Veranstalter würden sich freuen, wenn Ihr wie in den Vorjahren zahlreich erscheinen würdet.
- Eine Bitte hierzu: Aufgrund der Kürze der Vorbereitung würde es dem Veranstalter helfen, wenn Ihr dem Orgateam ungefähr sagen könntet, ob Ihr kommt und wen ja, ob noch weitere Biker mit dabei sind -

[email protected]

Lüder


----------



## Ance (7. Juni 2015)

Moin, 
bin neu  hier im Forum, keine Ahnung, ob hier der richtige Ort ist um folgendes zu fragen: War heute an der Schleuse, keiner außer mir da. Gibt es den Sonntags-MTB Treff nicht mehr um 13 Uhr? Hatte ich auf der Radsportfreunde gelesen. Würde gerne ein paar Stercken in und um Oldenburg kennenlernen. Habe mein MTB erst seit April und möchte gern noch einiges dazulernen. Grüße Ance


----------



## Geestraider (7. Juni 2015)

Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, bin nicht aus OL. Ich glaube die fahren im Moment nicht zu festen Zeiten.


----------



## bergwerken (8. Juni 2015)

Ja, die Teilnahme Sonntags ab Schleuse oder Mittwochs ab Buhl Bikes Lambertistraße, tendiert gegen Null.
Ich fahre meistens nach Absprache mit einem Bekannten oder allein.
MTB Strecken gibt es einige in Sandkrug (Osenberge und Umzu)

VG
Thomas


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (8. Juni 2015)

Ance schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin neu  hier im Forum, keine Ahnung, ob hier der richtige Ort ist um folgendes zu fragen: War heute an der Schleuse, keiner außer mir da. Gibt es den Sonntags-MTB Treff nicht mehr um 13 Uhr? Hatte ich auf der Radsportfreunde gelesen. Würde gerne ein paar Stercken in und um Oldenburg kennenlernen. Habe mein MTB erst seit April und möchte gern noch einiges dazulernen. Grüße Ance


Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen,

am Besten meldest Du Dich hier im Forum, wenn du biken möchtest. 
Es lesen viele mit und dann kann sich auch jemand finden. 
Ich bin aktuell ein wenig mehr auf der Straße unterwegs und daher nicht mehr so viel im Gelände....
Aber wir werden uns sicher bald mal auf dem Rad treffen.

LG Oldenbürger


----------



## Kalles (9. Juni 2015)

Moin

Wer hat Lust morgen auf unsere Mittwochstour?
Start um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Außerdem ein besonderes Special:
Women`s Ride Day am Samstag 13.06.  bei Rad-Sport Schriewer
Der Juni steht bei uns ganz im Zeichen der Frauen, denn wir feiern den Specialized Women`Ride Month!
Sei dabei, triff gleichgesinnte Frauen und hab jede Menge Spaß auf einer gemeinsamen Radtour! 
Wir starten hier am Shop und heißen ausdrücklich alle Könnerstufen herzlich willkommen!
Wir lassen den Tag mit einem entspannten Get-Together ausklingen.
Wetter 
Für das leibliche Wohl wird selbstverständlich gesorgt. 

Bitte mitbringen: dein Fahrrad, Helm, Radbekleidung, ausreichend zu Trinken für die Tour.
Wer kein MTB hat, es sind auch Leihräder vorhanden (nur bei Anmeldung, wer zuerst kommt .....)

Anmeldung und weitere Infos im Shop.

Wir freuen uns auf dich!


----------



## Mtbstuhr (17. Juni 2015)

Geestraider schrieb:


> Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, bin nicht aus OL. Ich glaube die fahren im Moment nicht zu festen Zeiten.



Wann fahrt ihr das nächste Mal? Würde mich gerne mal anschließen, wenn nichts dagegenspricht. Grüße aus Bremen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (20. Juni 2015)

Wir fahren regelmäßig jeden Samstag um 14 Uhr.
Gut 3 Std., 25-30 km, 600-900 hm.
Ein Freier Treff für Jedermann.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Wir waren heute mit 10 Personen, darunter eine Frau, die sich sehr gut geschlagen hat.
Die Resonanz war ein Geburtstagsgeschenk  für mich, danke an alle.
Es ist, wie nicht erwartet, trocken  geblieben. Das hat die Laune  natürlich sehr beeinflußt u. die super Trails im Teuto.

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Kalles (23. Juni 2015)

Moin

Wer hat Lust morgen auf unsere Mittwochstour?
Start um 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de


----------



## boing (24. Juni 2015)

mensch kalle,

so lobenswert dein engagement auch ist, aber hast du dich evtl. im forum geirrt?


----------



## Kalles (1. Juli 2015)

nö..............hier fahren viele auch aus eurer Gegend mit wenn sie mal etwas mehr Berg fahren wollen. Bist auch herzlich willkommen


----------



## Kalles (28. August 2015)

Malzeit
Morgen mal wieder um 14 Uhr 
Abfahrt vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de

Gruß Kalle

Möchte noch auf die Teutotour am 06.09.15 in Bad Iburg hinweisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Oktober 2015)

Stammtischzeit 2015/ 2016

Während der dunklen und kalten Jahreszeit ist Stammtischzeit!
In den letzten Jahren war es ein toller Austausch zwischen Radsportbegeisterten. Startend ab 06. November gibt's auch dieses Jahr einen Stammtisch an jedem ersten Freitag im Monat, jeweils ab 20:00 Uhr.
Also am
06. November 2015:
04. Dezember 2015:
08. Januar 2016 (nicht Neujahr):
05. Februar 2016:
04. März 2016:

Notiert schon mal die Termine. Die Örtlichkeiten gebe ich noch rechtzeitig bekannt. Ich werde wieder wechselnde Gaststätten und Lokale als Treffpunkt anbieten. Bei leckeren Speisen und Getränken kann gerne und lang gesabbelt werden.
Vor der Stammtischzeit darf aber gerne noch ein wenig gekurbelt werden!!!

Mit radsportlichen Grüßen

Oldenbürger


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo Radsportlerinnen und Radsportler,

Der Termin ist festgelegt für den 20.02.2016.
Start ist 12.00 Uhr bei Buhl-Bikes, Lambertistraße.
Aufgrund der letztjährigen Erfahrungen wollen wir die Tour ein wenig
moderater gestalten. Die letzten Jahre war es, aufgrund des weichen
Untergrund, konditionell zu anstrengend.
Es bleibt jedoch eine Tour für das MTB oder den Crosser, der Anteil der
befestigten Wege wird jedoch erhöht.
Lasst Euch überraschen...
Die Tour führt uns zunächst nach Elsfleth. Dort ist eine Pause und es wird
heiße Getränke und auch was zu futtern geben.
Danach geht es durch die Wesermarsch zurück, Rtg. Loy. Dann geht es nach
Rastede. Dort kann das Hallenbad besucht werden. Abschließend ist ein Tisch
im Bistro am Bahnhof reserviert.

Die Tour versteht sich als Gesamt-Event. Von Freunden für Freunde. Es ist
kein Rennen, sondern ein rein privates Treffen.

Wer dabei sein möchte sollte sich gerne bei Timo im Laden oder bei HD
anmelden. Wir müssen ja auch ein wenig planen.
Also, anmelden und wieder dabei sein...

LG von Timo, Wiebke, HD, Henning und Lüder


----------



## boing (10. Februar 2016)

oh... mehr befestigte wege... dann überlege ich mir das mit dem fat-bike wohl lieber nochmal...


----------



## larres (10. Februar 2016)

Hmmmmm...


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (10. Februar 2016)

boing schrieb:


> oh... mehr befestigte wege... dann überlege ich mir das mit dem fat-bike wohl lieber nochmal...


Du kannst doch alles fahren.... 
Im Übrigen dürfte das Fatty an Hunte und Weser für mehr Auftrieb sorgen, falls Du baden gehen solltest....


----------



## Geestraider (10. Februar 2016)

Mehr befestigte Wege gleich weniger Spaß


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (10. Februar 2016)

Es ist ein Kompromiss. In den letzten Jahren hatten einige Teilnehmer saisonbedingt konditionelle Problemchen...
Außerdem sind dieses Mal recht nette Sehenswürdigkeiten dabei...

Also: Trotzdem Spaß!!!


----------



## bergwerken (1. Mai 2016)

MTB und Crosser
Heute mal wieder um 13.00 ab Schleuse Richtung Sandkrug-Osenberge ??

VG
Bergwerken


----------



## Paddyhst (2. Mai 2016)

Moin Moin in die Oldenburger Runde..

fährt hier von euch auch jemand Enduro? ...bzw. auch mal in den Bikepark??
Ich bin recht neu in der Gegend, kenne hier so gut wie keine Strecken
und wenn die Chemie passt, findet sich ja vielleicht ein Companion..
Bin aber kein Heizer! ;-D Nur wenn´s bergab geht will ich der schnellste sein :-D


----------



## Geestraider (2. Mai 2016)

Ich selber fahre höchstens mal im Park wenn es zufällig dran vorbei komme...aber es gibt ein paar Parkfahrer und Downhiller in OL und umzu!! Gelegentlich trifft man auch mal welche in den Osenbergen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergwerken (7. Mai 2016)

Moin,

Morgen MTB Tour. Carsten und meineeiner, wer sich anschließen möchte 11.00 Uhr ab Schleuse (Niedersachsendamm). Richtung Sandkrug, Dauer etwa 2.0 Stunden.   

VG
Thomas


----------



## bergwerken (8. Mai 2016)

Moin, Moin

Schöne Tour heute, Dank an Timo und Carsten !

Die Restfraktion der noch fahrenden MTB und Crosser hat aus logischen Gründen (Sonntag ist auch Familientag) 
*beschlossen die Sonntagstour zukünfig auf 11.00 Uhr neu festzulegen. 


VG
Thomas*


----------



## Timo007 (11. Mai 2016)

Moinsen,
heute 18:00 Mittwochsgruppe MTB/Cross am Laden ?
Gruß Timo


----------



## bergwerken (11. Mai 2016)

Dann bis um 18.00

VG
Thomas


----------



## bergwerken (25. Mai 2016)

Moin,

fährt heute jemand um 18.00 ab Buhl Bikes ?

VG
Thomas


----------



## Timo007 (28. Mai 2016)

Moinsen , fährt morgen jemand Cross/Mtb um 11:00 Uhr an der Schleuse?
Gruß Timo


----------



## Timm12 (1. Juni 2016)

Mahlzeit! Heute Abend 18:00 ab Buhl Bikes?
Gruß, Timm.


----------



## Timo007 (1. Juni 2016)

auf jeden fall!
Gruß Timo


----------



## Geestraider (1. Juni 2016)

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo007 (5. Juni 2016)

Moinsen fährt heute noch jemand um 11:00 an der Schleuse? 
Gruß Timo


----------



## bergwerken (18. Juni 2016)

Moin, Moin

Morgen 11.00 Uhr Schleuse !!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## bergwerken (9. Juli 2016)

Moin, Moin

Morgen 11.00 Uhr Schleuse !!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (31. Oktober 2016)

Hallo miteinander,

der erste OLRF Stammtisch diesen Jahres findet am 04.11.16 im
Loft, Alte Molkerei, Bloherfelder Straße 2, statt.
http://www.loft-ol.de/

Treffen ist dort um 20.00 Uhr.
Es wird um Anmeldung gebeten,
um die ausreichende Platzzahl zu ermitteln.
Es soll ja schließlich keiner im Stehen essen oder trinken müssen.
Also sagt bis Mittwoch Abend Bescheid: [email protected]


----------



## Oldenbürger__ (24. November 2016)

Hallo miteinander, 

der zweite OLRF Stammtisch dieser Wintersaison findet am 02.12.2016 im 
Patio, Bahnhofstraße 11 statt. 
http://www.patio-oldenburg.de/ 

Treffen ist dort um 20.00 Uhr. 
Es wird um Anmeldung gebeten, 
um die ausreichende Platzzahl zu ermitteln. 
Es soll ja schließlich keiner im Stehen essen oder trinken müssen. 
Also sagt bis Mittwoch, 30.11.16, Bescheid: mailto:[email protected] 

LG 

Lüder


----------



## Kalles (9. Dezember 2016)

Wollen wir morgen mal wieder?  nein?    doch?   

Dann also 14 Uhr vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Kann sein, das ihr zum Abend eine leichte Regenjacke mitnehmen müsst, Beleuchtung auch.

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (3. Januar 2017)

Hallo und Frohes Neues Jahr,
der dritte OLRF Stammtisch dieser Wintersaison findet am 06.01.2017 im Schwan, Stau 34, statt.
http://www.schwan-oldenburg.de/
Treffen ist dort um 20.00 Uhr.
Habe einen Tisch im Wintergarten auf meinen Namen reserviert.
Bin leider nicht dabei, wünsche Euch allen aber einen netten Abend!


----------



## juk (8. März 2017)

Moin zusammen!

Gibt es schon Planungen für den traditionellen Karfreitagsritt? Würde mich dieses Jahr gerne für die Langstrecke fit machen wollen, da wäre das ein wunderbarer Einstieg! 

Gruß aus dem Bremer Speckgürtel!


----------



## ClouDzMTB (4. April 2017)

Hi Leute,gibt es eigentlich in Oldenburg einen pumptrack?Ich komme aus westerstede und die Chancen stehen gut das wir bald einen bekommen


----------



## AlexanderK (19. April 2017)

moin, suche ein paar verrückte Mountainbiker in der Stadt Oldenburg


----------



## OldenBiker (24. April 2017)

So'n paar verrückte gibt's hier schon. Die tummeln sich aber nicht hier.
Wenn Du Zeit hast, kannste ja am 30.4. mit in den Teuto kommen. Genaue Daten folgen noch.


----------



## Zameer (27. August 2017)

Moin Moin,
läuft hier noch etwas? Falls ja, wäre es möglich mit einem 0815 Trekkingrad teilzunehmen? Wäre relativ schmerzfrei was die Strecke angeht.
Mittelfristig hätte ich Zugriff auf ein Fully, wenngleich ich den Sinn im norddeutschen Raum noch nicht ganz als gegeben sehe.

Viele Grüße
Benjamin


----------



## ritzel007 (28. August 2017)

Jepp, zumindest wir hier gelesen  Wir fahren z.B. Mittwochs um 18:00 ab Buhl Bikes. Ein Mountainbike solltest du schon haben, da du mit den schmalen Reifen auf dem Trekkingbike an einigen Stellen Probleme bekommen wirst. Ein Fully muss es natürlich nicht sein. 

Viele Grüße,
Henning


----------



## Zameer (28. August 2017)

Moin Henning, 
tja entweder oder  Würde dann n älteres Specialized/rock shox Fully von meinem alten günstig erben. Müsst man evtl. hier und da noch bissi auffrischen aber definitiv noch das Geld wert. Mehr tut das aktuelle Studi Budget net raus leider. Hast du/habt ihr evtl. ne Route/Wegbeschreibung das ich mir des mal "solo" anschauen kann?

Viele Grüße

Benjamin


----------



## ritzel007 (29. August 2017)

Zameer schrieb:


> Moin Henning,
> tja entweder oder  Würde dann n älteres Specialized/rock shox Fully von meinem alten günstig erben. Müsst man evtl. hier und da noch bissi auffrischen aber definitiv noch das Geld wert. Mehr tut das aktuelle Studi Budget net raus leider. Hast du/habt ihr evtl. ne Route/Wegbeschreibung das ich mir des mal "solo" anschauen kann?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Ich schicke dir mal ein GPX vom letzten Mittwoch per PN...


----------



## _Allez_ (30. August 2017)

Es muss kein Fully sein, ein Hardtail tut's auch. In Ermangelung großer Berge sind es oft sandige Feldwege und wurzelige Waldpassagen, die die Mittwochs-Gruppe und andere hier fahren. Da kommt man mit schmalen Trekkingrad-Reifen sehr schnell an die Grenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalles (3. November 2017)

Super Wetter, super Tour, wir starten morgen um 14 Uhr   
Start vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de 

Gruß an alle


----------



## ritzel007 (17. Februar 2018)

Die *Eisbeintour 2018* steht vor der Tür:

Wir starten am Samstag den 24.2. um 12:00 bei Buhl Bikes. Um 17:00 werden wir wieder da sein. Wir werden grob geschätzt 60 km fahren, ca. 15 km/h Schnitt und es wird wieder eine Verpflegungspause geben.
Von 17:00-18:00 besteht die Möglichkeit, im Laden zu duschen oder zu fachsimplen.
Ab 18:00 ist ein Tisch im Castello reserviert, wer mitkommen möchte gibt bitte einen Tag vorher bescheid, damit wir planen können. Auch sonst hilft es, wenn ihr euch anmeldet


----------



## SchokoOnkel (4. September 2020)

Ich necro mal den Thread hier. Bin vor nicht allzulanger Zeit nach Oldenburg gezogen. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch jemanden hier, der/die mir mal die ein oder andere Route/Trail in der Umgebung zeigen kann.

Gruß Schoko


----------



## nature-base (4. September 2020)

SchokoOnkel schrieb:


> Ich necro mal den Thread hier. Bin vor nicht allzulanger Zeit nach Oldenburg gezogen. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch jemanden hier, der/die mir mal die ein oder andere Route/Trail in der Umgebung zeigen kann.
> 
> Gruß Schoko


Schau einfach Mittwochs 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl Bikes vorbei. Wenn das wetter passt fahren wir dann immer eine Runde. Du kannst auch vorher mal Bescheid geben, dann nehmen wir dich (ggf.  ) in den Whatsapp Verteiler auf.
Bei FB gibt es auch eine Gruppe: https://www.facebook.com/groups/454215077926435


----------



## ritzel007 (4. September 2020)

SchokoOnkel schrieb:


> Ich necro mal den Thread hier. Bin vor nicht allzulanger Zeit nach Oldenburg gezogen. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch jemanden hier, der/die mir mal die ein oder andere Route/Trail in der Umgebung zeigen kann.
> 
> Gruß Schoko


Die Kommunikation findet mittlerweile mehr über FB und Whatsapp statt. Komme doch einfach mal Mittwochs 18:00 zu Buhl Bikes in der Lambertistraße.


----------



## SchokoOnkel (5. September 2020)

nature-base schrieb:


> Schau einfach Mittwochs 18:00 Uhr bei Buhl Bikes vorbei. Wenn das wetter passt fahren wir dann immer eine Runde. Du kannst auch vorher mal Bescheid geben, dann nehmen wir dich (ggf.  ) in den Whatsapp Verteiler auf.
> Bei FB gibt es auch eine Gruppe: https://www.facebook.com/groups/454215077926435





ritzel007 schrieb:


> Die Kommunikation findet mittlerweile mehr über FB und Whatsapp statt. Komme doch einfach mal Mittwochs 18:00 zu Buhl Bikes in der Lambertistraße.




Alles klar, dann werd ich da bei Gelegenheit mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## hydr0ph1a (9. September 2020)

Hi, das klingt interessant, was für Strecken fahrt ihr denn?
Sind auch EBiker willkommen?


----------



## ritzel007 (9. September 2020)

hydr0ph1a schrieb:


> Hi, das klingt interessant, was für Strecken fahrt ihr denn?
> Sind auch EBiker willkommen?


Grudsätzlich ja, allerdings müssen die E-Biker bitte "biokompatibel" fahren. Wir sind ca. von 18:00 bis 20:00 unterwegs und fahren unterschiedliche Strecken im Umland. Wir fahren alles was irgendwie nach Trail aussieht.


----------



## hydr0ph1a (9. September 2020)

ritzel007 schrieb:


> Grudsätzlich ja, allerdings müssen die E-Biker bitte "biokompatibel" fahren. Wir sind ca. von 18:00 bis 20:00 unterwegs und fahren unterschiedliche Strecken im Umland. Wir fahren alles was irgendwie nach Trail aussieht.


Ich habe noch ein Bio, aber mit nem Downhiller würde ich ungern hier im Flachland lange Strecken fahren. 
Dann komm ich nachher gerne dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ritzel007 (9. September 2020)

hydr0ph1a schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein Bio, aber mit nem Downhiller würde ich ungern hier im Flachland lange Strecken fahren.
> Dann komm ich nachher gerne dazu.


Prima, bis 18:00!


----------



## hydr0ph1a (9. September 2020)

Hat mega Spaß gemacht, auch wenn wir nur 3 waren.
Bin nächste Woche gerne wieder dabei.


----------



## ritzel007 (11. September 2020)

hydr0ph1a schrieb:


> Hat mega Spaß gemacht, auch wenn wir nur 3 waren.
> Bin nächste Woche gerne wieder dabei.


Sehr schön. Nächste Woche bin ich bestimmt auch wieder dabei


----------



## SchokoOnkel (16. September 2020)

Ich wollte eigentlich heute mitfahren, aber ich werds nicht schaffen, habe heute leider einen Termin. Ich hoffe ich schaff es nächste Woche.  
War dafür gestern mit meinem Schwager mal im Wald bei Sandkrug unterwegs, schöne Strecke dort, aber die Hinfahrt dauert recht lang (auf Asphalt) für die Zeit, die man dann auf dem Trail ist. Also zumindest so wie wir gefahren sind.

Gruß Hendrik


----------



## ritzel007 (16. September 2020)

Wir werden dann mal gemeinsam hinfahren


----------

